# 8 dpo looking for buddies " 4 BFP" "Welcome Jacob "(old thread )



## skittles76

Hello!

I usually tag on everybody else thread. But this cycle I wanted to have some regular buddies that I could share the tww.

This cycle is cycle #13 and I went with opk (Walgreen's Brand) for the first time, and frankly it was not the best experience :wacko:. I have heard of ladies using them for the longest, but I hated it. So, after not being able to read it, I went for bd'ing every day after af. If this month is not mine I'll go for a digital opk next month. I also try pre-seed, but dh hated it, and truthfully, so did I. As far as temping, I am too lazy to remember about it everyday. I put my alarm, but I still missed a couple of days. And the worse I sleep on dh chest almost every night, not good for temping i guess :dohh:. 
Seven more days to go, who wants to join me.


----------



## icehunny

Hi There

I am at 8 dpo too today....been TTC for over 26 months now. I used OPKs this month and BD everyday around O time. I am hopeful that it will happen this month.

I know what you mean about taking temps, I do it every morning, but never at the same time everyday.
Never used preseed but did start Vitex last cycle so just wait and see if it does any good!
I am doing my best to hold out on testing and trying not too over analyze symptoms


----------



## LadyNikon

I am 8dpo today, and I only track my CD1 due to regularity issues after Mirena. So I'm not 100% sure that I O'd when my "chart" said I should. I took a dollar store test this afternoon and got a BFN. I'm trying to hold off on using a FRER until Sunday. :lol:


----------



## skittles76

*


icehunny said:
↑

Hi There

I am at 8 dpo too today....been TTC for over 26 months now. I used OPKs this month and BD everyday around O time. I am hopeful that it will happen this monthClick to expand...

*


icehunny said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing others that have been trying longer than I have give me hope. I hope we get our bfp for this month and if not, that we stay strong till we get it.


----------



## skittles76

LadyNikon said:


> I am 8dpo today, and I only track my CD1 due to regularity issues after Mirena. So I'm not 100% sure that I O'd when my "chart" said I should. I took a dollar store test this afternoon and got a BFN. I'm trying to hold off on using a FRER until Sunday. :lol:


I usually have ovulation pain every month, but wanting to see what the opk will say. Well, it did not work for me. Good thing that I bd every day. I hope it's a good thing.


----------



## LadyNikon

I've never had ovulation pain before, or mid-cycle spotting of any sort, so having spotting at what my chart said should be 4dpo made me wonder what was up. 

My last 2 cycles have been 32 days exactly. Though just last April ended a cycle that lasted 68 days, followed by one that was 26. I have 18 cycles logged with an average of 35 days, which is what gave me an estimated O day of March 21. :shrug:


----------



## skittles76

I never had ib before, but I hope that it is something good. 
As far as the ovulation pain, I also did not know that's what it was until I started ttc. I learn something new about my body every cycle.


----------



## icehunny

Its amazing what we learn about our bodies when we pay so much attention to it during TTC :dohh:

Anyway, not long to go now...just 4 more days to test...if I don't give in before then. :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Not long. :bfp: coming to us.


----------



## LadyNikon

I've caved twice, once at 8dpo and again at 10dpo, both BFN. Since it was more of a "whoops" I really shouldn't be upset at all of I'm not, but in my head I already have diapers, a car seat, and a midwife picked out. :nope:


----------



## Butterfly89

9DPO for me, I think anyway. I have a really hard time with BBT because of my weird sleep patterns! I have no symptoms though so I'm not hopeful. This is our 10th cycle and I'm not looking forward to hitting the year mark but at the same time, that will mean the doctor will do more investigation! 

I sooo want to test tomorrow but I only have one test, a digital FR left so I don't want to waste it. Those things are so darn expensive, lol. I am going to try to hold out til friday when AF is due! Especially since this is the first month I don't even have ONE symptom now, lol.


----------



## skittles76

LadyNikon said:


> I've caved twice, once at 8dpo and again at 10dpo, both BFN. Since it was more of a "whoops" I really shouldn't be upset at all of I'm not, but in my head I already have diapers, a car seat, and a midwife picked out. :nope:

Lol. In my head, I have the little one crawling and walking. he he he. We do have the craziest and nicest dreams, but that is what is keeping us strong. And dreams do come true.


----------



## skittles76

Butterfly89 said:


> 9DPO for me, I think anyway. I have a really hard time with BBT because of my weird sleep patterns! I have no symptoms though so I'm not hopeful. This is our 10th cycle and I'm not looking forward to hitting the year mark but at the same time, that will mean the doctor will do more investigation!
> 
> I sooo want to test tomorrow but I only have one test, a digital FR left so I don't want to waste it. Those things are so darn expensive, lol. I am going to try to hold out til friday when AF is due! Especially since this is the first month I don't even have ONE symptom now, lol.

I don't know how the other ladies do it. I wake up at least 2 to 3 times at night to pee. If I was to test, I would not even know which pee is firt morning pee.

If I was you I would save that test until after af is late. But, it would not hurt if you do too. Keep us posted. I want to see others bfp as much as I want to see mine. :winkwink:


----------



## icehunny

Oh...I can't wait (i know what you ladies mean), I almost went out to get some test today....trying my best to hold out, so far my symptoms are quite different to previous months so will wait and see :munch:

3 more days to go :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

One day ahead of you.


----------



## LadyNikon

Nothing much to report here. My nausea pretty much subsided, but the last 2 nights I've been waking up to reflux. :growlmad: I'll take nausea over burning esophagus any day of the week. Af is suppose to be here Wednesday, so I'll bust out my last FRER then.


----------



## mzswizz

im 8dpo today also. I took prenatal vitamins and i temped this cycle. i've noticed that since 5dpo my temp has been dropping and dont know why. this is my first time temping. also dh and i have been ttc for 2 years now after m/c in april 2010 @ 5 weeks. The only thing im having is cramping and lots of creamy cm but thats it. oh and been feeling hot even when the a/c is on.


----------



## skittles76

LadyNikon said:


> Nothing much to report here. My nausea pretty much subsided, but the last 2 nights I've been waking up to reflux. :growlmad: I'll take nausea over burning esophagus any day of the week. Af is suppose to be here Wednesday, so I'll bust out my last FRER then.

No nausea for me, but I do have the acid reflux for the past few days. Hmmm!, I wonder why?.


----------



## LadyNikon

Mother nature has a sick sense of humor? :devil:


----------



## skittles76

mzswizz said:


> im 8dpo today also. I took prenatal vitamins and i temped this cycle. i've noticed that since 5dpo my temp has been dropping and dont know why. this is my first time temping. also dh and i have been ttc for 2 years now after m/c in april 2010 @ 5 weeks. The only thing im having is cramping and lots of creamy cm but thats it. oh and been feeling hot even when the a/c is on.

Hello!

Sorry to hear about your m/c. Let's hope this month is your month. As far as the temping goes, I did it for a few days and had to stop because of not being able to keep up with it. But, to tell you the truth, I still do not know how the whole temping thing works :dohh:.


----------



## skittles76

Tell me about it!. Having af and pregnancy symptoms being the same is sick itself.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks skittles. yes i am lost as far as temping goes :haha: And yes having af and pregnancy symptoms which are the same makes me mad because it can go either way. Its like why cant the be a major difference like cramps and bleeding is af and anything else is pregnancy related. I guess thats the way of life unfortunately.


----------



## LadyNikon

This has been the longest 2 weeks of my life, and like I've said before I'm only here accidentally ... I can't imagine doing this all the time. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

my tww seemed to have flown by because i have been super busy with work and everything.


----------



## skittles76

I wish mine was over with. But, 2 more days or better yet 5 more days. I am waiting for af to be late.


----------



## mzswizz

my af is due on the 9th so im waiting for the 6th to test atleast i will be 12dpo then.


----------



## LadyNikon

Af is due here on Wednesday, though my cycles are not like clockwork. In the last 12 months I've had cycles ranging from 68 days to 26 days. :shrug:


----------



## billyandbob

Hey Ladies, thought i would finally say hello after stalking you all. 

11DPO here and having the strangest cycle yet yet of things I not felt before! Still getting BFN, af due on Thurs

Lots and lots of dust to you all 

:flower::flower:


----------



## mzswizz

ladynikon-I know what you mean. once last year and once this year..i have already had a cycle where it skipped a month! 

billyandbob-welcome! fxed you get a bfp soon. its not over until af arrives!


----------



## LadyNikon

:hi: billyandbob. This cycle has been weird for me too, which is why I'm so stinking :confused:


----------



## billyandbob

LadyNikon said:


> :hi: billyandbob. This cycle has been weird for me too, which is why I'm so stinking :confused:

Its strange, like someone said you dont notice these things until you TTC, but this is my 9th cycle and not had anything like these symptoms before! So fingers crossed it good signs for all of us. x


billyandbob-welcome! fxed you get a bfp soon. its not over until af arrives![/QUOTE]

Thank you fingers crossed for you all too, its so nice having some supportive people around you!


----------



## mzswizz

yes i know what you mean billyandbob. because talking to my dh can leave me like...why did i even tell you :rofl:


----------



## billyandbob

:laugh2:

That is true, well off to bed to make sure tomorrow and my poas addiction can start again. See you then ladies. (and just so you know i'm not a lazy bugger I am in the uk and its 10pm here :haha: )


----------



## LadyNikon

I live on the west coast in the US, sot it's barely past lunch time here. :lol:


----------



## mzswizz

im on the east coast in u.s. and its almost 5pm here :haha:


----------



## LadyNikon

I so want to use up my last FRER tomorrow morning because I figure what's one day early. :shy:


----------



## mzswizz

well if you're a day early i dont see any harm


----------



## LadyNikon

I swear I'm more impatient than my 4 year old. :hissy:


----------



## mzswizz

im already counting down until 12dpo. trying to hold out and not test in 2 days at 10dpo :haha:


----------



## skittles76

I was going to say welcome to billyandbob, but I guess it's night night for her. Sometimes I forget about the time difference.

By the way, it feels like af is on the way for me. Sucks. I am in "cramp town" right now. Weird, since I am only 11 dpo hmm, or maybe I ovulated sooner than I think. Ladies, when does one feel ovulation pain, is it before or after ovulation? . I bd every day.


----------



## LadyNikon

I have no clue as I've never knowingly felt it. :shrug: And you're not out until AF is actually here. 


Lot of help I am. :lol:


----------



## mzswizz

actually you can feel ovulation pain before AND a few days after ovulation. And yes its alot of women from different areas of the world so i tend to forget not everyone is from florida :blush:


----------



## LadyNikon

I had an amazing lunch of ramen noodles and a little salsa and chips, now I feel like throwing up. :dohh:


----------



## skittles76

Lol, yes LadyNikon, any answer is helpful. I google it and like Mzswizz said it varies from before or after ovulation. I guess I am clueless to how many dpo I am. Oh well, at least the pain is not too bad.

I had kimchi and white rice and it's still seating in my throat. YUCK. And to make matter worse I am still craving some more.

Maybe it's good news for you.


----------



## LadyNikon

I was going to go to town on the salsa and chips last night, but made the mistake of commenting to DH that I would regret it later on (reflux). He then banned me from eating any, and told me I could be mad at him all day today for it if need be. :rofl:

Part of the reason I ended up here on the forum is because I've had symptoms I've never had before leading up to AF or a BFP.


----------



## mzswizz

I had hot wings with mac n cheese and its not sitting well with me. i guess because i mixed spicy with normal...crazy mixture. but im not going to lie..i want more :haha: and i made cinnamon rolls and had 2 already which i wish i didnt have because i feel :sick: now.


----------



## skittles76

hmm!. My reflux is not new, I have been having it for a few years now. But, if it's something new for you, that could be good news.


----------



## skittles76

mzswizz said:


> I had hot wings with mac n cheese and its not sitting well with me. i guess because i mixed spicy with normal...crazy mixture. but im not going to lie..i want more :haha: and i made cinnamon rolls and had 2 already which i wish i didnt have because i feel :sick: now.

Yummy!. Not the mac n cheese, the cinnamon rolls. I think af must be really on her way, because I can't stop eating. While typing i was having some wings, lol, and now I am craving sweet. Not good.


----------



## LadyNikon

OMG hot wings would likely put me in reflux city regardless. Me and super hot things are not friends. The salsa is Pace medium, and I've been eating it for the last 6 months with no problem. I know with DD1 I got reflux from eating a doughnut once. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah lately i've been craving sweets more than anything. i've put on pounds this cycle :blush: And im thinking about going back for some more wings right about now. Just talking about them has made me want them :haha:

LadyNikon-if you had reflux while pregnant...then maybe thats a sign of pregnancy for you.


----------



## LadyNikon

I think I *will* cave and use that FRER tomorrow morning, since I have no willpower. :lol: 

Now to distract myself with figuring out what to make for dinner since I know DH will ask as soon as he walks in the door from work. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

i know i am going to make chicken angel hair pasta for tomorrow's dinner we already have dinner for tonight.


----------



## LadyNikon

I have dinner for tomorrow figured out, but not tonight. I'm just that awesome. :rofl:


----------



## mzswizz

trust me i do the same and my dh always asks what's for dinner and im like i dont know yet but for tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## skittles76

It will be so nice if you get your bfp. It would cheer me along, at least one of us will be pregnant. 
I know, it sound cockoo too be happy for someone else beside me being pregnant, but it will mean one less lady suffering.


----------



## skittles76

Sorry, I am late in the conversation. I was serving my husband's cousin some food. Our house is the "stop by and get feed house".


----------



## LadyNikon

My BIL used to do that all the time. I cook for a family of 4 already, and I almost always have extras, so it's just like "you know where the plates are, help yourself". 


I feel rather guilty that I might be potentially pregnant on accident when so many women her have been trying for so long. My being worried about what DH would say if I am seems stupid and petty. Being here even for just a week has given me a whole lot of perspective that I never had before. :cry:


----------



## skittles76

Don't be, I am pretty sure that the little one will be loved no matter what. I wish mine could happen like that too. 
If everybody had to go thru this, the world would be worst than what it is now. Angry women walking the street, all male beware.


----------



## LadyNikon

If I had to ride the emotional TTC roller coaster my DH would hide from me I think.


----------



## skittles76

Mine already think that I am crazy. he hehe.
But too bad for him, he's stuck to me for better or worse, and this is the worse. 
I always have next month and the month after. All the issues with ttc is actually making the relationship stronger.


----------



## LadyNikon

I suppose everyone has different struggles. This hasn't been our area of struggles, and for that I am grateful. Some of the other things we've been through I wouldn't wish on anyone though. 


(For the record, I still haven't figured out dinner.)


----------



## skittles76

Sorry, we already ate. We had rice, yellow bean sauce and chicken wing in sauce. Yummy.

Do you have any left over?. Or pasta, you can never go wrong with pasta, and it's fast.


----------



## LadyNikon

I think I'm making some sort of tuna and noodle dish because it's simple and one of the only ways to get my youngest to eat meat (because it's smothered in cheese). :dohh:


----------



## skittles76

Good luck with the cooking. I am going log off so the hubby does not feel aabandonned. Good night. (I might log on later on)


----------



## skittles76

Make that 1 hr. :rofl:. Gotta make him happy before af.


----------



## LadyNikon

I just put dinner in the oven to get the cheese all melty. DH is on his way home finally I think.


----------



## LadyNikon

Test this morning with FMU was a BFN. I guess now I'll just wait for AF to show, and hope this isn't one of my wonky 68 day long cycles. :growlmad:


----------



## skittles76

Sucks. 
For me, af feels closer and closer. Cramping off and on, but different than usual. Weird. I usually have that nagging pain in my back on the left side.
It could just be me wishing it was something else :nope:.


----------



## LadyNikon

I have none of my normal AF signs. :shrug: Normally by now I'm trying to eat the fridge, and my boobs are really tender. The only other thing I can think is that the twinge of pain and streaks of blood in my CM at "4dpo" was me O'ing, which is possible since I don't temp or have the first clue about my inner workings. :shy: If that's the case then I'm only 9dpo, and we only BD'd the evening I thought I had O'd. Even so I should still have PMS symptoms by now. 

Curse you silly body!! :brat:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 9dpo today and my temp is still low. Im just awaiting for test day so i can test and see what happens. I just noticed that lately i feel hot and im very irritable. Hopefully, my temp rises tomorrow and hopefully this means a bfp this cycle.


----------



## skittles76

Still waiting for af to show. Already had 1 glass(2 counting the one from last night) of wine to help with the nagging back pain. Eating the fridge out and still craving other stuff. Thinking about my next snack.


----------



## skittles76

mzswizz said:


> AFM, im 9dpo today and my temp is still low. Im just awaiting for test day so i can test and see what happens. I just noticed that lately i feel hot and im very irritable. Hopefully, my temp rises tomorrow and hopefully this means a bfp this cycle.

We should switch house. My hubby is freezing me with the AC. And I am irritable everytime I get my period. Dh actually thinks that it's cute, poor sucker. We have only been together a litte over 2 yrs, I'll give him a few more years to see if he would still feel the same.


----------



## LadyNikon

My DH has been putting up with me for over 6 years now. 8-[ The bright side is that he's pretty good at knowing when I need a hug and him to take over for a few minutes. 


If I adjust my O day to the 25th I'd be 9dpo today as well. Though I think that might make me out, or very unlikely to get a BFP since we only BD'd on the 21st/22nd (it was after midnight so technically the 22nd :lol:). Today is CD35 though, so by MyMonthlyCycle's "average" AF should be here any.second. 

:shrug:

I say we all go eat chocolate. :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

just an update...im having super light pink spotting and mild cramps. hoping its IB.


----------



## Cmommy26

I'm 9 dpo and ttc baby #2. We've been trying since November. I had a polyp removed at the end of January and this is the second cycle since being given the green light. I have been feeling lightheaded and a little dizzy at times which makes me excited since I had that also with my first pregnancy.


----------



## skittles76

I had the chocolate already today, crepe with nutella and ripe bananas. And now having Papa Johns chicken cordon blue pizza. yumm!

Btw, I don't know if I should cheer :happydance: or not if you get a bfp.


----------



## skittles76

mzswizz said:


> just an update...im having super light pink spotting and mild cramps. hoping its IB.

Ooops! your status showed offline. 
Is it normal for you to be spotting before af?. If not, could be good news.


----------



## LadyNikon

skittles76 said:


> I had the chocolate already today, crepe with nutella and ripe bananas. And now having Papa Johns chicken cordon blue pizza. yumm!
> 
> Btw, I don't know if I should cheer :happydance: or not if you get a bfp.

OMG NUTELLA! :shock: That is a slice of heaven in a jar right there. :lol:

Well even though it's not planned, if I do get a BFP it's fine. That's how both DDs came to be. DH is just a sissy about pregnancy, labor, AND delivery. :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

nope thats not usual for me. it usually comes heavy.


----------



## skittles76

That's sweet, men are so squirmish. 
Mine can't wait to be a daddy, sometimes I feel really bad for him. He looks a every little ones that goes by. Always saying how his little boy would be just like him and how he'll spoil him rotten.


----------



## LadyNikon

I feel kind of bad that poor DH is stuck in a house with me, and two little girls who are equally as moody, and no boy to carry on the family name. He says he's okay with it, I suspect he's full of it.


----------



## skittles76

mzswizz said:


> nope thats not usual for me. it usually comes heavy.


One of my friend had pink spotting with her son for about 2 weeks. Wait and see how long it last or if it even gets heavy.


----------



## skittles76

Cmommy26 said:


> I'm 9 dpo and ttc baby #2. We've been trying since November. I had a polyp removed at the end of January and this is the second cycle since being given the green light. I have been feeling lightheaded and a little dizzy at times which makes me excited since I had that also with my first pregnancy.

Welcome to the thread. 
Your symptoms looks promising. :happydance:


----------



## LadyNikon

Cmommy26 said:


> I'm 9 dpo and ttc baby #2. We've been trying since November. I had a polyp removed at the end of January and this is the second cycle since being given the green light. I have been feeling lightheaded and a little dizzy at times which makes me excited since I had that also with my first pregnancy.

Good luck and :dust: 

If I go by a potentially adjusted O date, then I'm 9dpo right along with you. :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

LadyNikon said:


> I feel kind of bad that poor DH is stuck in a house with me, and two little girls who are equally as moody, and no boy to carry on the family name. He says he's okay with it, I suspect he's full of it.

I want all boys. But, I'll take which ever I get. I heard that boys were mommy's boys and girls daddy's girl. It will keep dh from spoiling them.


----------



## Cmommy26

Thank you for the welcome! I noticed you have just two more days till you test - good luck!!. Are you waiting or testing before?


----------



## LadyNikon

skittles76 said:


> I want all boys. But, I'll take which ever I get. I heard that boys were mommy's boys and girls daddy's girl. It will keep dh from spoiling them.

I wanted boys, and when I found out DD1 was a girl I cried. :shy: She's turned out to be more of a daddy's girl, and DD2 is mommy's girl. Now I couldn't imagine having a boy. Funny how it all works out. :lol:


----------



## skittles76

Cmommy26 said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I noticed you have just two more days till you test - good luck!!. Are you waiting or testing before?

Already having af backache :growlmad:. But, if it does not show i'll be testing on monday.


----------



## skittles76

@ LadyNykon. Two daughters would be wonderful too. At this time I can't be picky,:nope:. I don't know how I would react when I see that bfp, it seems so surreal.


----------



## icehunny

ok 13 dpo, so I woke up today and even though I had promised myself I wouldn't test till at least 14 dpo I caved in.

and surprise!!!! :bfp: Praise God! it was faint but definitely there, no need for squinting or turning it in different angles under the light :winkwink: it was clear and even DH saw it

I am so excited....now just the 9 month wait :happydance:

Ok, so the only real symptom I had was sore nipples, usually I get sore BBs before AF but this time BBs were barely sore but nipples were painful a few days before.....and since yesterday have been hungry all the time :munch:

After over 2 years its finally happened, hang in there girls! Hope you all get your BFPs soon. :hugs2:


----------



## mzswizz

icehunny-congrats on your bfp and h&h 9 months :happydance:

re the genders: i say it doesnt matter but i think dh and i lean more to a boy whenever we talk about children but i think either or is fine.

AFM, Well im 10dpo and today and the spotting hasnt increased at all and my temp rose :happydance: When i took my temp, i checked the thermometer to see if the pink was now darker but there was nothing but white cm on it. And all the hours before taking my temp..i wiped and it was nothing but white cm. I still have on the pad from last night and there is not one spot on the pad at all. The pink had came back AFTER i took my temp and im assuming its because the thermometer rubbed against my cervix or irritated something in there. Im feeling pretty optimistic about this. Hoping it really is IB. I will be testing on Friday so cant wait. And I will be observing to see if it turns into an early AF which im praying it doesnt. Also i am getting on and off mild cramping so hopign this is a good sign. Please God let it be a bfp [-o&lt;


----------



## skittles76

Congratulation Icehunny, and happy n healthy 9 months. :happydance::happydance:

@Mzswizz. That sounds good. Did the cramping stop also?
It feels like you are going to be the next bfp. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes the cramping has stopped.


----------



## skittles76

wow! Nice. 
I would be in :cloud9: about now.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i would be excited but im feeling :sick: right now and i just ate too and thats what s making me sick. Hopefully this means a bfp in 2 days!


----------



## skittles76

I am trying to stop eating too. :haha:. 
Stupid af :growlmad: for me.


----------



## mzswizz

i dont even want to think about food. sucks i got to go to work later on. I really just want to sleep. not feeling too good at the moment. Hoping there's a good reason why.


----------



## LadyNikon

Hooray Icehunny!! :wohoo: :happydance: :yipee: \\:D/


And some :hugs: for you Skittles. 


Nothing much to report here. I'm a walking gas machine, with a side of reflux. Apparently I cannot eat anything greasy or that could be considered "spicy" by my 4 year old (she doesn't even like black pepper). :nope: Today is CD36, and AF is suppose to be here according to MMCs. :shrug: I may pick up a few dollar store tests to piss away, so to speak. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

FXed for you LadyNikon.

AFM, i want to test tomorrow morning but i fear it will be too soon. So im trying with all my might to wait until friday. But knowing me..its going to be difficult.


----------



## skittles76

I have checked at a few dollar stores and none of them were selling pregnancy tests. Is there a specific dollor store?


----------



## LadyNikon

Here it is Dollar Tree. I found them across from the body wash, just down from the Neosporin and band-aids in the store I got one from last week. 

Mzswizz - I'm no help on talking you down since I've POAS 3 times already. :shy:


----------



## skittles76

I went to the dolllar tree before and all they had was the opk. I'll check another one next time.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, dh and i dtd and then i had spotting afterwards. so no more dtd for right now.


----------



## skittles76

I am on a break as far as dtd goes. Dh cuts me off 2 days before af, he's scared of having an encounter with her.:rofl:


----------



## LadyNikon

I got a Dollar Tree test and it was BFN. I'm going to wait until the weekend and if AF still has not shown up I'll spring for a CBE digital or something. :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

dh doesnt care if its af or not...he's going to go lol. and spotting stopped a few minutes after we stopped dtd :thumbup:

LadyNikon-FXed for you still. hopefully you have a late implanter :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Good morning ladies!

Still cramping like crazy :growlmad:. I hate af so much, and to think that it's a good thing to be regular.


----------



## mzswizz

still spotting and temp dropped :cry:


----------



## skittles76

You are not out until you get that heavy flow. :hugs:

No spotting yet for me. I check up there and I have a white pasty cm(tmi). It could be normal because this was the first time I check my cm before af.


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully its not af. i can wear a pantyliner so far and its only there when i wipe.


----------



## LadyNikon

Today is CD37 for me. No AF. Still feeling occasionally nauseous randomly during the day, and super gassy still. My CM is running a gamut between nothing when I wipe, a stretchy string that hangs down (I know, TMI), and thicker little globs that are slightly yellowish. Boobs are still fine with no real pain. :shrug:

I'd say I'm moody, but I have 2 children in their room fighting with each other and refusing to clean so I started today with less of a fuse than normal. :ignore:

I'd almost pay to have a regular cycle again. I'm not sure how the doctor last year said that it's normal so long as I have 4 periods a year. :dohh:


----------



## Cmommy26

Hi Ladies,

I woke up this morning and decided to test. I used clearblue digital and got a :bfp:!!! I'm sooo happy, excited, thrilled, grateful, etc! Just hoping and praying to get to 12 weeks and have a healthy pregnancy.

I hope you all get your BFP'S soon!!!

:dust:


----------



## LadyNikon

Congrats Cmommy! :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## skittles76

I took a trip to the "success stories" threads and a few of the ladies that confirmed their bfp are still spotting. So hang in there.

For me, I have no clue what is going on. Cramping on and off.


----------



## mzswizz

afm, still dont have a flow so thats good.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

HI! Glad I found you all!

I was 8 dpo on the 30th also ... 14 dpo today then I guess. Had Clomid and Ovidrel this month with 2 follicles; one on each ovary and ovulation with IUI on the 22nd. I'm brand-spankin-new to all of this... I have somehow managed to NOT hpt at all to this point, but I don't think I can stand it much longer! GAH! Should I go ahead and test??

Congrats to those who have had their BFP!! That's WONDERFUL! *hugs all around*


----------



## LadyNikon

14dpo is supposed to be the green light day for testing, so I don't see why not.


----------



## mzswizz

i say test!!


----------



## skittles76

:test:


----------



## skittles76

Cmommy26 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I woke up this morning and decided to test. I used clearblue digital and got a :bfp:!!! I'm sooo happy, excited, thrilled, grateful, etc! Just hoping and praying to get to 12 weeks and have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> I hope you all get your BFP'S soon!!!
> 
> :dust:


:happydance::happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months.
And thanks.


----------



## LadyNikon

I am so moody it's not even funny. :growlmad: I've almost cried a few times, and now, for no real reason at all, I'm so annoyed that if say DH came home and starting getting smart I'd likely punch him in the face. I still feel like I'm going to be sick, so I'm not even feeling like binging on chocolate. :nope:


----------



## skittles76

I have been :sleep: all day, and I am still tired. This cycle is driving me cuckoo.


----------



## mzswizz

congrats cmommy!

AFM, cramps and fatigue.


----------



## skittles76

Anybody took a test yet?


----------



## mzswizz

i did and it looked like a negative but i peed sooo many times already. will wait til the bleeding stops before testing again.


----------



## skittles76

Wait till the morning. Or give it a few more days. I always hear that first morning pee is better. :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

yeah im going to wait until af due date which is the 9th. i should be 15dpo by then.


----------



## skittles76

If the witch does not get here before the 9th i'll be 20 dpo. I'll test with you.
I doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## mzswizz

yay testing buddy


----------



## LadyNikon

I'm going to test this weekend sometime since Sunday *should* be my "adjusted" 14dpo.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

I'm 15dpo today and will be testing for the first time tomorrow morning if AF doesn't rear her ugly head today. Just my first attempt at IUI, so not expecting anything, but still hopeful!!

Good luck, testers!! :hugs: [-o&lt;:friends:


----------



## skittles76

Good luck to you. Hope you get that :bfp: we are all looking for. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Bleeding still here. Its more of an on and off thing. Its increased a little when i took my temp this morning but the thermometer wasnt bloody. I am going to order progesterone cream as soon as i get home. Im thinking its a progesterone issue with me. Sorry i havent been on. We are helping the MIL. The bleeding still didnt fill a pad yet.


----------



## never2late70

HitTheJackpot said:


> I'm 15dpo today and will be testing for the first time tomorrow morning if AF doesn't rear her ugly head today. Just my first attempt at IUI, so not expecting anything, but still hopeful!!
> 
> Good luck, testers!! :hugs: [-o&lt;:friends:


HI!
JUST STALKING THREADS WHILE I'M IN MY TWW!
CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RESULTS :happydance:

I AM ALSO ON MY FIRST TRY IUI
I HAD CLOMID 100MG/TRIGGER/IUI ON 4/2/12 :happydance:


----------



## skittles76

True, the on and off does not sound like af. :nope:


----------



## skittles76

never2late70 said:


> HitTheJackpot said:
> 
> 
> I'm 15dpo today and will be testing for the first time tomorrow morning if AF doesn't rear her ugly head today. Just my first attempt at IUI, so not expecting anything, but still hopeful!!
> 
> Good luck, testers!! :hugs: [-o&lt;:friends:
> 
> 
> HI!
> JUST STALKING THREADS WHILE I'M IN MY TWW!
> CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RESULTS :happydance:
> 
> I AM ALSO ON MY FIRST TRY IUI
> I HAD CLOMID 100MG/TRIGGER/IUI ON 4/2/12 :happydance:Click to expand...


Welcome Never2late70!!

We love stalkers. Keep us posted on your test.


----------



## mzswizz

well af is here.


----------



## never2late70

mzswizz said:


> well af is here.

:hugs: I'm so sorry


----------



## skittles76

That stupid witch!!!!

I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. its okay though because now i can take my chart to the doc :thumbup:


----------



## LadyNikon

:hugs: mzswizz

I'm sorry. :(


----------



## skittles76

I had the worse headache yesterday. Felt like my head did not belong to my body. 

Dh came home with the mother load of a headache also, so neither one of us could help each other. At least he brought the painkiller.

Feeling better this morning, but the nagging back pain is still present.

How are you ladies doing this morning? :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im going to wait until I get my next paycheck which is the 20th to schedule the doc appt. By the time i should be around ov time. And im going to tell the doc to prescribe me progesterone cream. But thats if she doesnt do it on her own. Also, im just waiting for af to turn into my normal af but it looks like its slowly getting there. Well actually its still light. Mostly comes when i wipe. So still waiting for it to be a proper flow. Its most likely a little heavier than spotting but i can still wear just a panty liner so i dont know whats going on.


----------



## skittles76

Keep us posted. I hope the doctor finds a solution for you.:hugs:

As for me, I am still waiting.


----------



## LadyNikon

My 2 tests so far this weekend are BFN, and today is like CD39 or 40. Monday I'm going to call the OBGYN and schedule an appointment and discuss my cycles being so unpredictable. It's just as bad for avoiding as it is for conceiving. As much as I would love another little one, I have two girls who are growing up amazingly, and for that I am grateful.


----------



## skittles76

I am sorry LadyNikon :hugs:. I know even if you were not expecting much, it was still a wait. Hope you get some answers from your doc. 

I want to have 2 of my own. Just going to pop them :baby: right after the other. No waiting if I do not have to. I'll hate to go thru this over and over.

Still waiting on af. Don't know what game she's playing. I was tempted to test tonight, but kept myself from telling Dh that I was late this month. I do not want him to be disappointed in case af shows her ugly head before Monday. :nope:

@MzSwizz, how are you holding up?


----------



## mzswizz

LadyNikon-I went to the doc about my cycle too around earlier this year. They checked my levels and everything came back fine but im thinking now its a progesterone issue so im going to get that checked out.

Skittles-I know what you mean about popping them out one after the other. I want my kids to be atleast 1-2 Years apart. But no more than that. But thats if we can manage two under two when that time comes.o

AFM, its cd3 for me. I took my temp today and it was 97.63. Well, now its a good thing i am going to start temping from this day on because now I know that even my AF TEMPS are in the pre-ov AND ov range :dohh: So i know thats not a good thing. Also, i talked to my DH about the whole "going to my doctor my next paycheck to see what she says" situation and we came to the conclusion that its best to just wait until this cycle finishes so I can atleast have two charts to bring and say "this has been going on for two cycles now and my temps stay in the 97 range." So atleast i have more information. Especially since my AF temps are in the same range too. So now im going to just wait it out this cycle and then go to the doc. I've waited this long so i can wait another cycle. Especially if it will help in the long run. I think if my temps stay around the same level then its for sure a progesterone issue right? Also on a good note..i had an interview on thursday and it went great. I did an interview for the county transit as a transit operations agent which is pretty much customer service rep. The highest score you can get per question is a 4 and i got all 4 for all 9 questions and they said im at the top of the list :happydance: So i know im going to get the job :thumbup: Wont know until the end of the month because they said thats when they are going to hire everybody who passed so cant wait because its full time and that means higher pay yay :happydance: So everything is working itself out. So i guess by the time i go to the doc..i will have the new job and then we can see if whatever the doc prescribes works and we will be able to finally conceive and deliver a healthy baby. And atleast if i get pregnant at the new job..there wont be any heavy lifting etc because i will just be answering the phone sooo everything works out in a way. Also, with the new job i would get benefits meaning maternity leave etc so yay by the time i get pregnant..the benefits should kick in and we will be set. So we are on our way. :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Congratulation on the job!!!
I know, but, I am doing the Pre congratulation :happydance: :happydance:.

For the temping and the progesterone, I am the most clueless person ever :dohh:. I still think that I was ttc blindfolded. During the whole time I googled and took hints from the ladies thread. 


As far as the tww, I am heading toward cd 32, while being a 28 days cycle. Going to test in the morning. Lucky most of the stores are closed today. Gives me a chance from not testing today. 

I am scared that I would test tomorrow and still get a bfn. Reading so many stories of being late for days and not having anything come out of it. Or just skipping a cycle all together. This would make it my first time if it happens. I have been regular since I had my first cycle at 12 yrs old.


----------



## mzswizz

Skittles-Thanks in advance. And if you are regular then I would say this is going to be exciting. Cant wait for your results tomorrow. And I know what you mean about being worried. I use to have a 28 day cycle since 10-14 and then once I hit 14..my cycles became irregular but after i got pregnant then m/c'ed then had a d&c..my cycles been coming every month and i have been having a 35 day cycle. I must admit that my cycles sometimes are irregular. I have skipped a month twice within a few months of each other and have even had my cycle come earlier than normal. But of you havent had any change then I would say you are on a good path. Im hoping my doc can help me with whats going on. I want to finally be able to say okay im done with all the testing etc and now I know that all i got to do is a,b, and c and pray for a bfp. I mean after 2 years of no results...ttc can get exhausting.


----------



## skittles76

Started to spot pink an hour ago :nope:. So I guess, here comes cycle 14 for me. I have never been that late before. I guess there is a first time for everything.


----------



## mzswizz

Skittles-Oh no. Well let's see if it turns into a proper flow. 

Atleast we can all be cycle buddies if af does turn up for you. Im not putting much thought into this cycle though. I think i wont be getting a bfp until i see the doc and she prescribes something so we shall see.


----------



## skittles76

I know that it's silly of me to think that way, but I was thinking about the same thing,cycle buddies :winkwink:. 

By the way, I do not have a heavy flow yet. I just spotted for like 20 mns earlier today. It has not started over yet. But, we all know that's how af starts, she gives you that false hope. 

Here it comes cycle 14 buddies. Lets try our best for this one and the one after. :happydance: :happydance:

@LadyNykon. How are you? How did it go? did you test?


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-I know what you mean when AF gives false hope. To me its like if its AF why doesnt she just show completely instead of just peeking around the corner every now and then and then decides to come. Oh well hopefully she decides to make her entrance for you...if it is AF :winkwink: Im ready for mine to leave already :haha: I got 3 more days before she leaves thank goodness. And even though dh and i are just going to just dtd whenever we want to this time..im still a little hopeful. But im not going to put much thought into this cycle. Because im more interested in taking my charts to my ob/gyn this time so i can get whatever i need. But here's to hoping we get our bfps soon :thumbup:

LadyNikon-Any news?

AFM, its cd4 for me. Just so happens..my temp today is the same exact temp I had for ov day last cycle. When i reach cd8..im going to do a little experiment and add these temps to last cycle and see if it says I o'd on cd24. This is pretty much the boring phase until I hit cd8. Nothing much going on except im having my menses, cramping and moody but of course thats normal when AF is around. Im taking my prenatals daily and taking my temp daily. I didnt temp on cd2 because when i started the flow, i decided to just wait until the bleeding stopped but on the night of cd2, my dh told me i should just temp from the beginning so i can atleast have something to go by when i go to the doc..so i started taking my temp again yesterday. This morning I woke up to take my temp and dh wanted me to put the alarm on for 7 for him so i said i can do it and he said go take your temp :haha: It was pretty funny especially coming from MY dh since he thought temping at first wasnt going to help but after explaining everything and he finally listened..now he says do it then go to Dr. Steinberg (my ob/gyn..the best!) and we go from there. So im shocked that he is sooo willing and open now and lets me talk to him about this stuff and im happy because we are closer. :cloud9: Wow this is pretty long so im just going to wrap this up by saying..I have a long day ahead of me. Nothing but cleaning up and waiting for dh to come home from work. I go back to work on Wednesday. Well thats it for me.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi ladies! Thanks for the thoughts and good wishes... I find so much comfort here!

However (dontcha hate that?) ... we were going to test Saturday morning and I spent all day Thursday and Friday praying for af to stay away, but alas, late Friday I started seeing ever so slight pink spotting. I knew it, but just to make myself feel better, I tested anyways and of course it was :bfn: and by noon I was full flow. Soooo....

Lets begin again! My doc never tests before day 34 with no af, and the 34th day of this cycle will be just a few days before Mother's Day! What a gift that would be!


----------



## mzswizz

HittheJackpot-I remember one time AF was late for me. I went to the store and bought a FRER and the minute i poas and closed and was waiting for the results...bam full flow. So of course the frer came back negative. So i know what you mean. My next AF is due on the May 11th and then im going to my obgyn once my cycle starts so here's to us getting our bfps!!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Oh No, mzswizz! What timing! She sure knows when it is the most inconvenient time, doesn't she?? Sheesh. The nerve! :D

And yep! BFP wishes and lots-n-lots of baby dust!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yes she really does know when to make an entrance...especially when she isnt even wanted. I thought for sure i boarded up all the windows and locked the doors..hmm must've been a breach in the uterus system :rofl: And i dont know if you already said it but how long you been ttc? Have any kids?


----------



## skittles76

@ HitTheJackpot. Sorry about the witch getting you :hugs:. 
Same for me with the testing. I was going to test today and I started spotting yesterday. I guess she had it for the both of us.

@mzswizz. That's so true. The af has no shame, she comes and goes whenever she wants. I am the butt of her jokes right now :rofl:.
By the way your hubby is as funny as mine. Mine does the same, always asking about stuff that makes me go "huh?, are you ok?", surprising me when I think he does not care either way.
I think it's because they can't do much beside doing the bd right. They don't know how to express themselves as we do and technicalities drives them crazy. In their head is bd and get pregnant. Even do sometimes, DH tells me not to worry it will happen. 

For me, af is still playing her game. I spotted once yesterday and not even a quart of that today. I am getting weird out because this is a first for me. I just want it to get here by now :growlmad:.


----------



## mzswizz

My dh says the same. He says dont worry and it will happen. And im babes easier said than done. So after this, he sees its not as easy as he thought. So i guess thats why he is opening up now. And hope your AF just comes already so you can move on. I tell her she know she is not welcomed so thats why she is being mean to us.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Mzswizz - LMAO ... yeah, there HAS to be a flaw in the Uterine Security System somewhere that AF is sneaking in through! Maybe we ought to include some rabid watchdogs in our plans to keep her at bay! Sharp teeth and slobber oughta work, don't you think?? :rofl:

As far as how long ... this was just my first attempt. I don't have the option of bd/dtd just simply because my spouse is same-sex :D So needless to say she doesn't have what it takes to make baby :blush: so IUI is our only option... so this was our first round. I'll start back on Clomid Wednesday and if all goes well, IUI #2 on April 22. No human children, yet...just four-legged ones :D

@ Skittles ... OHHH Don'tcha HATE that? Grr... what a sick sense of humor AF has.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i think watch dogs are perfect. That should scare her off or send an AF for the AF thats the worst gift ever :rofl: It's been 2 years of ttc after m/c with my DH. Im thinking the problem is progesterone and maybe im not ov'ing properly. Now i've heard of alot of women using clomid but never had a chance to ask what is it exactly? And we are ttc #1. We have no human babies yet neither just our pets and we have ALOT. 

Here's the list of pets :haha:

tiger salamander
bearded dragon 
ball phython
2 chameleons (male & female)
2 tanks of fish (one 55 gallon and a 10 gallon tank)
AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST 2 DOGS (male & female)!

So as you can tell...we are animal lovers :rofl:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

You poor thing! Two years! I'll keep you and DH in my thoughts!

The way I understand it (and others on here are most likely have much more knowledge as I'm a newbie to this) Clomid is a drug used to help with ovulation. It is taken for 5 days... my doc has me taking it on CD5-9. It basically stimulates ovulation and often causes more than one follicle to mature. 

In my case, the doc will do a vaginal ultrasound on CD14 to see how many follicles there are - last cycle I had 2, one on each ovary. If they confirm that there is at least 1 mature follicle but no more than 3, they will have me go home that night and inject myself with Ovidrel which tells the body to go ahead and release the egg(s). I will then go in to his office in the morning on CD16 ... approx 36 hours later ... and will be inseminated. :happydance: Then.... I we hurry up and wait :dohh: :D

And I love your list of pets - now I know I'm not the only one with snakes :D

We have:

1 Male red tail boa constrictor
30 gallon fresh water fish tank (currently only 3 fish...ammonia problems)
3 dogs (though they aren't rabid or foaming at the mouth :) )
3 horses

So they are my babies for the moment! :baby:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks HitTheJackpot. Yes 2 years is a long time but im still pushing on. I wont stop until we have our own LO. And thanks for helping me understand. I knew Clomid was ov related just didnt know if it is used to release an egg or mature the follicle. And yay you have a snake too!! I thought I was the only one. Alot of people freak out because we own a snake. But they are so docile and i think people are scared because they are use to seeing the wild snakes attacking etc. But my ball python is the sweetest and he spends most of his time wrapping around a person for warmth and just falls asleep. How big is your boa? And I love horses. My uncle used to have a farm and I use to ride them but thats when I was younger. He doesnt have the farm anymore so its been years since I've rode a horse.


----------



## skittles76

Snake lovers!!!!. I am keeping my parakeets away from you ladies.

I might be the first person to be so happy to see af. So ladies, it's officially here. She got me. 

So, this month I am looking to try something new. Last month I try opk and had my legs up for 30 minutes. Almost gave myself a bloody nose.

I am going to try to temp. Is it everyday starting cd1?


----------



## HitTheJackpot

My pleasure, Mzswizz. I'm still learning all this stuff, so it helps me to talk about it, too!

The boa is about 6 1/2 feet long and about 9yrs old. I got him when he was just a little worm. And I love my horses... they are my therapy and my emotional outlet! I am working 2 jobs right now and I only get to see the horses on the weekend and it is KILLIN' me! gah!

As far as this cycle is concerned, I'm REALLY please to find out that my insemination will be on a Sunday this time. The doc will come in just to do the insemination. Last time, we did the insemination, I rested on the table for about 10 minutes and then had to head straight back to work. I'm sure the stress of going back to work didn't help any. This time, I'll get to go home with my DP and just relax and be calm the rest of the day ... I'm sure crawling back into bed and being waited on hand and foot all day would be just what the doctor ordered :D

@ Skittles... "Snake lovers" ... that made me lol! And no worries re: parakeets... my boa wouldn't know what to do with a prey item that was actually alive when he got it :D

As


----------



## SweetDiva86

Hey skittles im at 8 dpo as well but ur probably a day ahead since that thread is from yesterday. Anyways I'm so nervous I hope BFP comes this month too.


----------



## skittles76

SweetDiva86 said:


> Hey skittles im at 8 dpo as well but ur probably a day ahead since that thread is from yesterday. Anyways I'm so nervous I hope BFP comes this month too.

Welcome SweetDiva86!!

Actually the thread is from march 30th, I am cd 2. But, no worry :hugs: we'll be glad to keep you company on your road to bfp. So, what are your symptoms?


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!

Today I started with my temp, and on the truth side, I took it the last time I got up to pee, which was around 6:30 am :wacko:. 

I also started with the green tea, I read this about green tea, "Drinking more than a few cups of green tea a day can hinder the bodys ability to effectively absorb folic acid so it is recommended that you take extra folic acid if you intend to drink large quantities green tea to help your chances of conceiving." I took my prenatal vitamins at the same time.

And this month we are only drinking water. I still do not know how I got DH to agree about it, but he agreed real fast. I guess he's getting as inpatient as I am. Works for me.

Do you ladies suggest anything else?


----------



## mzswizz

HitTheJackpot-Fxed for you. And my python is almost 3ft or is 3ft, havent measured him in awhile because he is stubborn when it comes to measuring :haha: And i also had him since he was a little worm. I have watched him grow from eating pinkies to a small mouse to two mice to now a small rat :shock: And my snake eats live prey. He wouldnt dare touch a dead prey for some reason. But hoping this cycle goes well for you.

skittles-Dont worry..your parakeet is safe..my snake only likes mice and rats :haha: And glad AF finally came for you. I think you should also start taking prenatal vitamins. I know they say it helps your body be pregnancy ready. Im taking them.

AFM, i've been pretty busy. My dh's aunt from England arrived yesterday and we have been spending time with her and my MIL. She brought goodies and outfits from England that I adore. I am on cd6 today and the bleeding is still going. My temps are still low which is a good thing also because I would expect them to be low. They are kind of in a leveled out range so that must be good. Nothing else to report today actually. Oh and dh and I dtd yesterday :blush: First time in awhile i must say.


----------



## skittles76

Have fun with the Aunt in law. It's always nice to have families or friends from different countries. You always get the cool stuff that we do not have here. My cousin is visiting in 2 months and I can't wait for him to get here, cause he always bring me my Lady Rochas lotion, stuff we can't get here.


I have been taking the prenatal, I added the vitamin B complex last month, so far so good, no side effects, I only take 25 mg of each and I up my intake of folic acid today, since I am taking the green tea 3 times a day.

By the way, I think this thread is dying, it seems like all the ladies move on or they are not addicts like we are :headspin:.


----------



## In_Stereo

I think I'm around 8 or 10 dpo. Since we aren't trying or not trying I haven't tracked my temps or anything.

AF due on the 16th, so 5 days left. She's always on time, so that will be a big sign.

I've taken 3 Wondfro tests (too early Im sure) and a FRER. I took the FRER too early I know, but today I took two Wondfro tests. One I took with FMU and was still half asleep, so I was rubbing the sleepy out of my eyes and trying to tell, but couldn't really make out a line.

The 2nd Wondfro I took mid-afternoon today, just because I can, saw what I think was a line, but not sure because I waited the 5 minutes and it seemed faint or like I might have been "seeing things" so I let it sit another 5 minutes and it seemed a little more noticeable, but I know they are faint until 13DPO (at least from other people's progress pictures) so Im not sure. My friend said she didn't see anything, but she hardly tried to look. (She's TTC, but DH doesn't want kids, so IDK she didn't really even give it a good look. :-\ )

Anyways, I'm just going to keep testing with the wondfro's until AF either shows up or doesn't, then I have two more FRER tests I can use.

My symptoms are subsiding a little bit today, but I have some cramping still and a mild low back pain, not too achey. My nipples are sensitive just to touch them and the sides of my boobs. I keep getting cold and hot, esp in the face I get hot. 

We'll see. :-\

Also, I'm new, so Hi to everyone.


----------



## skittles76

Hello In_Stereo!!! Welcome.

I would be the last person to tell you to test before af due date. I am a former testing addict :haha:. Now I wait five day after af is due.

But, if I was to test I would do it with first morning urine, it's more concentrated. (sound like I am talking about orange juice) lol. 

Funny about the friend, I guess she is envious, I would of been too, but I would still be happy for my friend. If you want you can post a pic of the test, and we would be happy to read it with you.

I was going to ask you how long you have been trying, but I noticed you are ntnp. I wish I could do that too, but I am getting too old :nope:. So, at the moment I am trying something new every cycle. 

Let's go for the :bfp:


----------



## In_Stereo

skittles76 said:


> Hello In_Stereo!!! Welcome.
> 
> I would be the last person to tell you to test before af due date. I am a former testing addict :haha:. Now I wait five day after af is due.
> 
> But, if I was to test I would do it with first morning urine, it's more concentrated. (sound like I am talking about orange juice) lol.
> 
> Funny about the friend, I guess she is envious, I would of been too, but I would still be happy for my friend. If you want you can post a pic of the test, and we would be happy to read it with you.
> 
> I was going to ask you how long you have been trying, but I noticed you are ntnp. I wish I could do that too, but I am getting too old :nope:. So, at the moment I am trying something new every cycle.
> 
> Let's go for the :bfp:

Thanks. Yeah. Since I'm NTNP I haven't really charted. I can feel when I think I have O'd, but i havent charted or anything like that to know for sure what exact day was the day I O'd. So I suppose I will TRY to hold out until after AF should come on the 16th. I have this app on my phone that tells me when my AF should start and I always have started on the 2nd day of the 4 day window. It's never been delayed and my cycle is 28 days like clockwork, so I dont know if I'd need to wait 5 more days after the 16th, but maybe I'll take the advice and not test too much until I know AF isn't coming. :-\ It'll be hard with all those tests in my bathroom at my disposal. 

I guess the only good thing is my DH has the rest of the week off starting tomorrow, so that should keep me distracted with errands and other things to do. 

I did get really sick to my stomach tonight. Didn't throw up, but that's the first time I can say I felt seriously nauseated and thought I might puke. 

I think she was a little envious. That was not my intention (she didn't even tell me about her situation until after I talked about her looking at the test) I really just needed another set of eyes and it really was faint (or a figment of my imagination.) I could see it but maybe only in a certain light or if I placed it against something darker.


----------



## In_Stereo

Oh also, I threw it away and the picture I have really wouldn't even be worth posting I dont think. I'll post one in a few days (if I dont manage to wait until the 16th) and then you guys can give me your expert opinions on it.


----------



## skittles76

Af had me on a leach this past cycle because she was five days late, so I was happy that I did not test early. 

Another reason is, chemicals pregnancies, I don't think I had any yet, but, that's something that I would not care to know. TTC is already frustrating by itself, and being able to see a bfp and have it gone a few days after, is horrible.

Good thing that your Dh is off, if he is like mine you will be distracted and not be thinking about testing.

I think that I drunk too much tea today, no reason that I am still awake at 1:27 am. I forgot that it contain caffeine.


----------



## mzswizz

Welcome In_Stereo! I would say wait a few days and test with FMU. If its faint then you should be able to get a clearer line in a few days. 

Skittles-Yeah alot of ladies left the thread. Hmm I wonder why. Maybe they are busy or something or found another thread :shrug:

AFM, im cd7 today. Bleeding is still here so hopefully it stops today or tomorrow morning. Not really looking forward to having AF longer than she suppose to be here. Well, I put in my AF temps on my previous cycle chart and just what i expected..it said i had an anovulatory cycle. So let's see if this cycle will be another anovulatory cycle. Because if it is...that would explain a lot on why im not getting a bfp. I already printed out the previous cycle. I printed out 2 to show him if i would've had my AF temps in there, it would've stated i had an anovulatory cycle and since i started temping at cd8..it said i o'd but i started spotting at 9dpo and then it later turned into an actual flow. So hopefully that helps out. And then with this current chart, he would be able to figure out whats going on. Im glad I started temping because I am really learning a lot about my body. I go into work today but I get off at 6:15 thank goodness. Also, majority of the staff wants to leave and its all because of my snotty boss. I hope we all are blessed with better jobs soon. Tomorrow, we suppose to be going on a party cruise with MIL and aunt from England. Cant wait. Since i know i wont get a bfp this cycle because it seems like its going to be a repeat of last cycle, we are enjoying life before the babies come. We are already thinking of taking a cruise to the Bahamas once our passports arrive in the mail. Which should be next month :thumbup: Either Bahamas or go to England. DH has been but I have never been so it will be exciting for me. Well thats all the news I have for today.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning, Ladies!

I'm still here! I have been excessively busy @ work the last few days, but I'm stalkin' :D

Skittles... your comment about concentrated urine/orange juice made me LOL. I nearly spit my drink all over the monitor! HA! And you're on here at 1:27am?? Do they MAKE decaf green tea?

Speaking of green tea... did I miss a comment somewhere? What is the benefit of green tea when ttc? I haven't heard of that but am willing to try anything! 

Last cycle I drank soda right up until the day of IUI but then switched to mostly water/lemonade. Once AF came, I went back to drinking pop and taking advil :) LOL BUt I'm rethinking that now. I'm enjoying my last day of soda today, then back on the water and tylenol. Bahaha. Tylenol is so useless but I want to clean out my body of caffeine and ibuprophen before IUI on the 22, so better to start sooner than later I suppose...and with rods/screws in my lower spine, Advil has been my best friend since the car accident!

And to those temping - I admire you! I always wake up to take it, but then fall right back to sleep with the stupid thermometer in my mouth. I'll wake up later to find it on the floor or next to my pillow :dohh: Doc says that since we are using Clomid and Ovidrel that temping isn't necessary but I have started trying to do it again, just so I can track things, ya know?


----------



## mzswizz

hitthejackpot-that must've been a bad car accident. glad you are okay though. And you falling asleep with the thermometer made me lol :haha: I know i did that plenty of times when i use to temp orally. Thats why i temp vaginally now so now i can have an accurate temp.


----------



## pinkplague

today I'm 8dpo, and I'm not sure if I'm still in the running! I had mild cramping and lower back ache until yesterday, when it stopped. Today I have no cramping, and it was replaced with creamy white CM. My boobs still don't hurt and I'm just really irritable!

I typically don't have cramping during the month, and my period has no warning until the day I get it! (every 28 days) Then the cramps come. The 2ww is so confusing! :shrug:


----------



## skittles76

@ HitTheJackpot. The green tea help increase the cervical mucus in some women, it also decrease the folic acid, reason that I increase my intake of folic acid to 400 mcg. I am trying anything that might help.
I'll let you know if it helps.

As for soda, I haven't had any for a few months now, not that I was ever a soda fan. I am a water addict, people think that I am weird because I do not like juice or soda. But, I love coconut water.
But, it end up being something good because my doctor told me that women who drinks a lot a sugar are more prone to get a yeast infection, but don't quote her on that because she was the same one who always has all my pains and aches, I could never complain to her without her having or had the same pain, so annoying.

@Mzswizz. I guess I spoke too fast about the thread. Since I work from home, I am always online :haha:.
About the anovulatory, how do you get to know? Did you see a doctor? I want to know in case the same is happening to me too.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ahhh! Thanks for the info re: green tea. I guess that isn't something I need to worry too much about since I'm doing IUI :D The little swimmers get put right where they need to be! HA! But from there, it is all up to their self-propulsion systems to get them the rest of the way... and we all know that if they're boys, they won't stop to ask for directions!! :spermy:

As for temping... I still can't bring myself to temp vaginally, but I may have to resort to that if the thermometer keeps jumping out of my mouth to test the temperature on the floor (it's hardwood... it's cold. What more does it need to know??)

:rofl:


----------



## skittles76

pinkplague said:


> today I'm 8dpo, and I'm not sure if I'm still in the running! I had mild cramping and lower back ache until yesterday, when it stopped. Today I have no cramping, and it was replaced with creamy white CM. My boobs still don't hurt and I'm just really irritable!
> 
> I typically don't have cramping during the month, and my period has no warning until the day I get it! (every 28 days) Then the cramps come. The 2ww is so confusing! :shrug:


Welcome Pinkplague!!

I like the nickname :thumbup:, we all should have that name.

The fact that af and pregnancy have the same symptoms is confusing to all of us :dohh:. You are not out until she shows her ugly face.

:dust: for you


----------



## skittles76

@HitTheJackpot. I am thinking about using the soft cup, it will save me the hassle of keeping my legs up.


----------



## mzswizz

welcome pinkplague!!!

skittles-well i found out because i input my af temps in my previous chart to see if ov would still be on cd24 but it removed the crosshairs which means i had an anovulatory cycle. But we shall see what this cycle holds.


----------



## pinkplague

thanks for the welcome!! 

The cramps came back, around my uterus, and felt like AF cramps. my face is also breaking out =(


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizz. I'm still confused :dohh:. I guess it's a good thing that I have ovulation pain. 


For me today is cd 4, one more day for af and I'll be ready to go. :yipee::yipee:


----------



## skittles76

@Pinkplague. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

Cd 5, af is gone. Sweet. I get to treat hubby tonight :blush:.

Still keeping up with the green tea and I start the opk today. Let's wait and see.


----------



## mzswizz

Skittles-fxed for you this cycle.

AFM, im on cd8 today. The bleeding is still here unfortunately but its light so thats good. I called my doc today and spoke to him personally. I told him about the charts etc. So he told me he wants me to chart for 4 more cycles so i can have 6 cycles worth. He said then schedule an appt and he will look at the charts. He said by getting 6 months worth, he can get a more clearer pictuee of whats going on with my body and he said because he is not those type of doctors that just look at two charts and ACT like they know exactly whats going on. He said the body can change or be the same each cycle. So even though i got to wait a little more, im glad i spoke with him. And today was a good day. We spent most of our time dtd today :haha: Well that wraps up my day.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

@Mzswizz. Four months of stress free from ttc, hmmm!, that might do the trick, a little bean :winkwink:.

I wish I could allow myself at least one month, but, working from home is not helping. I have google at my hand for 10 hrs a day.



Cd 6, I thought af was fully gone :growlmad:, nope, still spotting. Gave dh a false hope :haha:, tonight then. As from the green tea (bought from an asian store), I am calling a strike, it taste so bad, I can't take it anymore, sticking to water today. I guess that the Lipton green tea taste good, but after trying the raw kind, yuck.


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-you should try the british green tea. Tastes so much better.

AFM, today i am on cd9 and looks like AF is on her way out. Dont know why she lasted longer than 7 days. Im guessing its just one of those things that are unexplained. So today I have to work which is going to be hard because i am exhausted! DH and I didnt come home until 12am. So between that and all the bd we were doing, i am tired. Hopefully I can hold up long enough to make it to 5:45pm today at work. Hoping time just flies by. Also, dh and I found this great website that shows fertility foods for him and her. And dh wants us to go grocery shopping and buy foods that agree with the fertility list :thumbup: So no more junk food for us. We are really getting our bodies prepared for baby. We still want to go on a nice trip before a baby comes too. DH was already saying he wants to take a trip before I get pregnant because he wants us to be able to enjoy the vacation with no worries and he said knowing me i would complain about everything if im pregnant and we go on a trip :haha: Which isnt true...well i dont think it is :haha: Oh and one more thing. So i tinkered with last cycle and added AF temps but this time I discarded cd23's temp because it seemed abnormally high and once i did that..ff lowered my coverline and said that i DID ov on cd24 like i thought I did :happydance: Also, when i removed the AF temps and still left cd23 discarded, it still said the same thing so i did in fact ov and when it came time for AF my temps were dropping and was slowly reaching coverline and below it so im guessing thats good right? Wow this has turned into a long message so im just going to stop typing before more things pop into my head :haha:


----------



## skittles76

@ Mzswizz. You enforce my decison of not temping, lol,. I excel at everything that I start, but for temping, I am out :wacko:. And to think that every expert and doctors, says it's the best way to chart your cycle. 

Maybe for baby # 2.


----------



## Globj

im also 8 dpo having cramping trying not to get hopes up that its "implantation cramps" but who knows we both may see BFP soon!!!!


----------



## skittles76

Welcome Globj!!! 

:dust: to you, hope you get that :bfp:.


----------



## mzswizz

welcome glob! FXed for you!

skittles-trust me its going to take a little getting use to for me to understand temping better :haha:

AFM, well morning ladies. im cd10 and af is being mean because she is still here but im just spotting like. dh still thinks im pregnant because it only increases during sex or when i temp and then after that it goes back super light again. But i know im not.Its like my body is TRYING to still do AF but its really nothing left to use. Today is MIL birthday so we bought her a cake and dh is out getting it. I woke up this morning because i had a bad nightmare. Something about a white bear and its cub trying to attack me, an old man and a cop and i was calling dh because the bear was headed in his direction and he was driving so i had to warn him. Crazy dream I know. Im just ready for AF to get on out of here. Whenever that is because im not looking forward to another crazy 20 day bleeding cycle..so hoping that doesnt happen. My temp rose today. Dont know what that means. Maybe it means the bleeding is going to stop today or something :shrug: Any help with that?


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@Mzswizz. Af has it for us this month. Mine is still here too :haha:. It's driving dh crazy. She usually visite for 5 days and she's been here for 8 days already :growlmad:.


Cd 8, same as yesterday.


----------



## mzswizz

Usually af lasts for 7 days and its been 10 days. But thats doesnt stop dh :haha:


----------



## skittles76

LOL!!!. Dh had to take a shower at 1:30 am. It was so funny because when he came back to bed his "little friend" was back lol.

Today was a funny day. Dh wanted to dtd so bad that he followed me to the bathroom so I could show him for a fact that af was still there. I could not stop laughing, he look so sad he he he. 

Now, I am sampling a new Moscato wine, hmmm!!!! real good, but just one glass, don't want to jeopardize my ttc cycle.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!

Cd 9. Went shopping all day, yay. My Dh pick out a nice Guess by Marciano dress for me, I thought it was too body fitting, so I did not take it. By the time I changed my mind and went back to the store another customer pick it out. I was livid, there goes my dress, going into the dressing room with someone else :dohh:. Dh was laughing his head off, I wanted to punch him. The sales lady felt so bad for me. I waited 25 minutes praying that it did not fit her. By the time the customer came out, I knew that I had lost that dress :growlmad:. At the end I do not know how she did it, but she persuaded the customer not to take it :happydance:. She knew how much I wanted it. Got my oufit :happydance:. 


With all that, I did not think about ttc at all. (at least dh and I dtd :blush:)


----------



## mzswizz

That was nice of the lady helping out and getting you your dress :thumbup:

AFM, today i am on cd12. Yes the spotting is still here. DH and I were busy yesterday cleaning up and spending time with MIL and Aunt Cherry (aunt from England). She loves to travel and so she was telling us beautiful places to visit and cant wait until we go on a cruise and start travelling :cloud9: DH and I have talked about the while progesterone issue yesterday as well. So we have came to the conclusion that when I have long bleeds and/or start bleeding earlier than normal..we think that there was a fertilized egg and it just wasnt able to implant or did implant but was unsuccessful at developing so i was having early m/c's. So DH was like..you are one fertile lady and we have been able to get pregnant but its the STAYING pregnant that is the issue and he is right. So im thinking that this is another early m/c of some sort which causes me to bleed longer. Because last cycle lasted 7 days exactly and we both think an egg wasnt fertilized because we really didnt dtd as much as we wanted to :blush: So now DH is happier because he feel with the progesterone, we will get pregnant in no time :thumbup: I get paid on Friday so i'm going to put $50 aside and call my doc on Friday to see when i can setup an appt. Im going to bring last cycle's chart and my current one so he can see what's going on and im going to insist that i receive the progesterone and see what happens. Hopefully he can look at the chart and says yes it looks like a progesterone issue. Im just ready to be able to hold a LO in our arms. Also, DH and I placed a little birthing bet for whe nwe do have a successful pregnancy. He says 16 has been showing up a lot around me like cycle wise and stuff and he was saying that he is going to bet that i am going to give birth on the 16th of my due date month. And i said im not. But in my head i was thinking about my m/c edd which was nov. 16th! So i hope he isnt right :haha: Well thats all for now.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

Good for you :thumbup:, I hope your doctor agrees with you. Then this month, might be your month. Make that, our month.


For me. Cd 10 and just enjoying the day, still not stressing about ttc. Still drinking the green tea. After hearing so much about the soft cup, I might invest in some this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

how is everyone?

AFM, im on cd14 today and my temp is at 97.42. About the spotting......it has officially left the building :happydance: So 13 days of bleeding & spotting. How do i manage sometimes :wacko: Oh I forgot to tell you ladies that on cd12...i had terrible cramps and i bled heavy with clots for like 30 mins. My mom gave me tylenol and a heating pad and I laid down. After awhile it went back to light bleeding and the cramps subsided. So maybe dh and my theory was right and I do experience early m/c's when i experience long bleeds. This morning was another shocker. DH is surprising me daily now i see...and i like it :haha: Well this morning while he was getting ready for work...we started having a conversation like normally but this time HE brought up the whole ttc conversation not me :shock: Well this is how the conversation went.

DH: "So what do you want to do until you get fixed?"
Me: :shock: (figured out he meant what do I want to do trying wise until i go to the doctor and fix the issue :haha: )
DH: (waiting for response)
Me: "Nothing different" :haha:
DH: "Well, i know WE can get pregnant. I dont want to keep trying and you keep conceiving and you have to suffer another m/c." (aww :hugs: )
Me: "Well, I will call up and schedule an appt and we can work from there."
DH: "Well tell him the issue and then if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone...then you tell him what's the problem and have him prescribe it" (does he sound like me or what?! :haha: )
Me: "Ok babes will do."
DH: "Ok..dang it im running late for work love you" :rofl:

So as you see..from what Im use to until now..DH has completely changed. I think what changed him is he finally understands my cycles and listens to me but the major thing is...because i keep suffering from early m/c's and i need progesterone. Just like him..i dont want to go through it again sooo im glad we working on it and if we are right..then that means i have been getting pregnant with no problem like every other month or two months and since my progesterone is low...just havent been able to hold onto it. So we WILL get pregnant before 2012 ends. Thats our goal.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!


That's an eye opener for me, because I never had af lasting this long either, 9 days. I am usually a 5 days, with the 5th day no bleeding at all, not even spotting. And just like you, I had cramps on cd 8, also blood clots, which was weird cause I thought af was gone. I might need to also check with my doctor. Thanks for the tip.


CD 12, egg white cervical mucus already. YAY!!! . I drink so much water, it would of been weird if I did not have any mucus :winkwink:. Let the bd start. I am making sure we bd only twice a day, morning and evening. Last cycle we did it too much :blush:, we must of drown my cervix, I am giving the little swimmers time to be stronger :rofl:.


----------



## mzswizz

you're welcome and fxed for you.

AFM, my doc appt is monday @ 10:45am. And dh and I dtd today so im one happy camper :haha:


----------



## skittles76

I am running on almost a day without bd, too busy:growlmad:. I can't wait for Dh do get home :happydance:. He's been running around all day with his cousin. Seriously!!, how long does it take to buy an I pad and to get a hair cut.

Still drink lots of water, and my Cm is still on egg white, thicker. Weird, I still have not fell any pain for ovulation. Any day now.


----------



## mzswizz

I get a pain every now and then but i dont think its due to ov because im still spotting again.

AFM, well cd15 for me. My temps have been pretty stable. Which is good. Still having spotting. Dont know why so will let my doc know on Monday. Yesterday was nice. DH and I went out with my SIL and her two kids for her birthday. We had alot of fun. And just so happens, my snotty boss was there and I didnt even notice. I was telling my SIL about how terrible she was to me etc and then i only noticed her when she was leaving with her family and they were like 2 tables across from us. So hoping she didnt see nor hear me :blush: But all was well. Today im off so i get to relax finally. So we shall see how today goes.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hello girls!

MzSwizz, so glad you are going to the doc! Hopefully he will be on board with the progesterone and we can get you a BFP!!

Skittles... men are so funny. They say WE take forever when we go shopping, but send them out for something and see how long it takes em! HA!

CD14 for me today and I had my follicle check this morning. I have one on each ovary. I explained to my doctor that I have had a good deal of pain from my left ovary, and when he looked at the follicle, he said "No WONDER you've had pain! That thing is HUGE!!" ahahahah! So, apparently my left ovary is an over-achiever and the follicle is currently at 34mm. My right ovary has one that is 21mm, which I guess is closer to normal :D 

Sooo.... tonight between 8 and 10pm I will administer the Ovidrel shot and at 9:30am on Sunday, I will have my 2nd IUI. And so begins the tww/excercise in patience. On track to poas on the 6th.


----------



## mzswizz

yay hitthejackpot! Cant wait for you to be in the tww. Im on cd15 so we are a day apart from each other. Im just hoping i dont ov before i go see the doc and get the progesterone. Hopefully, it falls into place so we can be expecting a 2013 baby!


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies !!!

Welcome back HitTheJackpot, good to hear about that follicle. Can't wait for the tww trip.

Cd 13 and still no bd :nope:. Dh is too busy with shopping and me :sleep: before he did. He had his cousins over until past midnight. This morning he woke up too late and I had to get breakfast and lunch ready for him. And to think I have the good cm ready. So tonight, is the night :happydance:.


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-hopefully you can get some bd in tonight :thumbup:

AFM, today marks cd16 and also the spotting has officially left the building this time. I havent had any pink since last night and dh and i dtd last night and this morning and still no spotting :thumbup: So im happy. Also my temp went up to 97.51 so im assuming that the spotting is officially gone. While i was having spotting, it usually stayed in the 97.40s range the most. Well I work today but I get off early so im happy and then im off from sunday-tuesday :happydance: I got my doc appt in 2 days so im happy. DH and I even talked about what i should say and everything and when I should say what i think is the issue etc. He gave me some good tips i must say. I dont want to just say in the beginning that its a progesterone issue without letting the doc do all the necessary things to come to that conclusion. Sooo im going to just tell him whats been going on and get his opinion and THEN say well i think its this thats the issue. He probably is going to do bloodwork which I am okay with. As long as i get an answer. Also, if he doesnt prescribe the progesterone, im going to ask him can he prescribe it to me. But we shall see if he does it on his own. Cant believe im on cd16 already. If ov occurs around the same time as last cycle or earlier, then i may ov in 7-9 days :shock: Doesnt seem like its going to be coming around so fast. I guess because i have been busy with the spotting and family and work etc that i really didnt pay attention to what cd i am on even though I always type it in. Now i actually paid attention and my cycle is going by rather quickly. In 4 more days, I will be on cd20 already. Cant wait until Monday :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Hello girls!!!

Yes Mzswizz, I did make up for the late bd. Oh boy!! I did.

Cd 14, still no ovulation pain, but, lots of egg white mucus. I hope it's a good thing. Since af lasted so long I might be ovulating late. 

Four more cycles and I'll definitly be going to see a specialist. I did not want to go after the year mark because I had a rough past year. I think all the stress contributed to the issue of not getting pregnant. So I gave myself the extra few months. I hope I don't get to see that specialist.


----------



## mzswizz

Ugh spotting after sex again! Grrrr :growlmad:


----------



## skittles76

I am sorry too hear Mzswizz, I can't even imagine mine lasting that long. Make sure tomorrow that you remember to tell your doctor about everything. I know when I am at the doctor's office I tend to forget a lot, and I get to be more focus on what the doctor is saying. I am already writing everything that I am going to ask the special when I get to see him. I have been taking notes for the past year. Well I am cuckoo like that :wacko:. 

For me cd 15, still no ovulation pain, but lots of good cm. Let's go :bfp:, boo oo to the :witch:.

Today I had a good day at my convention. As soon as I got home, dh did not even give me time to change my clothes. Me who was thinking that he could not perform because he was suffering from a big migraine all afternoon . I was happily wrong :blush:. I hope some of those little swimmers swim north :happydance:.


----------



## mzswizz

yay for you being able to dtd yesterday. DH and I would've dtd..if we both wasn't tired and if the spotting would've stopped :blush:

AFM, today is cd18 and my temp is at 97.42. So the bleeding is still here. Today is my doc appt so I am sooo ready to go. I have printed out my charts and FF gave me free VIP membership trial for 5 days so now when i printed out my charts, it is more detailed so that's good because now I won't have to explain all the symptoms etc that I've been having. I must admit, I am a little nervous which is normal every time I go to the doc because I don't know what to expect. So hopefully all my questions will be answered and I will have prescribed progesterone by the time I leave the doc appt. So we shall see how today goes. DH's grandma had said that she better see a car seat in the backseat of our car soon :cloud9: So dh said well the boss has spoken so we have to make it happen now :cloud9: We both were talking and I think the reason DH really wanted a child all this time is because his grandma when she said that around 2 weeks ago. Hey im happy she said that since it pushed him forward :rofl: DH wants to bless his grandma with a great grand and I understand. She is a wonderful lady and you can tell she loves us to the death so I have no problem giving her a wonderful gift like that. Well I see Ih ave become long winded :haha: Well that's all for now until I update about the doc.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good luck with your Dr's appt, Mzswizz! Will be thinking of you and DH today! Let us know what the doc says!

Had my IUI yesterday morning and it all went quite well, I must say. Afterward, I was able to go home and just rest. DP and I cuddled up in bed and just slept for a few hours and let the re-animated little swimmers make their way to the destination(s) (since I had **2** good follicles) :D Spent the rest of the day just relaxing and making dinner with the partner. What a happy day!!


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like a lovely day! And 2 follicles woooww what if you get pregnant with twins?! And thanks. Will be updating when I leave the doc! :thumbup:

AFM, today is cd18 and my temp is at 97.42. So the bleeding is still here. Today is my doc appt so I am sooo ready to go. I have printed out my charts and FF gave me free VIP membership trial for 5 days so now when i printed out my charts, it is more detailed so that's good because now I won't have to explain all the symptoms etc that I've been having. I must admit, I am a little nervous which is normal every time I go to the doc because I don't know what to expect. So hopefully all my questions will be answered and I will have prescribed progesterone by the time I leave the doc appt. So we shall see how today goes. DH's grandma had said that she better see a car seat in the backseat of our car soon :cloud9: So dh said well the boss has spoken so we have to make it happen now :cloud9: We both were talking and I think the reason DH really wanted a child all this time is because his grandma when she said that around 2 weeks ago. Hey im happy she said that since it pushed him forward :rofl: DH wants to bless his grandma with a great grand and I understand. She is a wonderful lady and you can tell she loves us to the death so I have no problem giving her a wonderful gift like that. Well I see Ih ave become long winded :haha: Well that's all for now until I update about the doc.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

It was very nice... and stress free!

Yesterday my temp was 97.47 and today it was 97.57, so I'm right on target with the trigger shot I took on Friday, so I have no doubt that we caught ovulation. The hard part is just knowing that it is out of my hands entirely now. You all know that feeling too, I'm sure!! I think the TWW was designed for torture :D

So glad you get to take the improved charts to the doc! That is bound to help! I must say that I am very impressed ... It is wonderful that DH has been so supportive and INVOLVED in so much regarding your fertility! So many women deal with it mainly alone until it's time to bd. Kudos to him! And to YOU! We all have our moments, but you are always upbeat, or at the very least HOPEFUL. That's wonderful! You're an inspiration!

BUT I LOL @ grandma wanting that baby seat! How adoreable is that?? Sounds like DH is even more motivated now!


----------



## mzswizz

Hitthejackpot-fxed for you this cycle.

Hey ladies. DH and I went to my appt. Sorry it took long to reply, i was tired. Well, doc checked my charts and said i have o'd last month and this month it looked like i tried to ov but it didnt happen so i didnt ov yet. He wants us to try naturally for 3 months with opks and then if we dont conceive, when i go back july 23rd...he is ordering a full check on my uterus, fallopian tubes (hsg) and SA for dh and work from there. We bought the cb digi opks, the month supply and i will start testing once the bleeding stops. Also, no progesterone for 3 months because he wants to observe what my body does on its own and then work from there. So let's see what happens.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

MzSwizz, I'm so glad you guys went and have a plan with your doc! I suppose if the next three months will help him understand what is going on better, then it is worth it to keep trying naturally for a while! Hang in there sweets!

For those who temp and understand the patterns... I have a question. Today is 2 dpo/IUI for me and I was perplexed when I took my temp this morning. Now, remember that I am brand new to temping so have little understanding of it yet. Since we went straight into the Clomid/Ovidrel, I didn't have a need to temp previously so this is my first cycle with consistent temperature readings.

So, Sunday (the day of IUI) my temp was 97.56 and Monday it was 97.57 which is approximately .5 higher than the previous week's temps ... so I was certain that we hit O with the IUI, but this morning, temp was 97.98. Does that sound right? I can't see how we could have missed it since we use the trigger shot, but would love some opinions from those with more experience at this than me :blush:

Otherwise, the IUI went just fine and I'm on day 2 of my TWW. Another couple that we are very close with are using ICI at home and just had their first try last night, so I have someone to go through the TWW with in person, in addition to all the ladies here! How lucky am I??


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

Sorry about the MIA, I was kidnapp yesterday by my neighbor. She just lost her ex to stomach cancer on sunday, and needed somebody to talk and keep her occupy. And now I am heading to Key West for business.

@HitTheJackpot, I am doing the early :happydance: for you. You go girl with your "2" follicles!!!

@Mzswizz, :hugs:.


----------



## mzswizz

HittheJackpot-It's a good thing for your temp to go up. If tomorrow, it stays up then that will confirm your ov day. on FF, they would give you crosshairs on day 3. But anyways, yes i say its a good thing your temp spiked like that. I have my fxed that you will get a bfp this cycle. 

Skittles-Have fun on your business trip to key west. I went there for my 21st birthday 2 yrs ago. Loved it there. Hmm now i want key lime pie :haha:

AFM, so im on cd19 today and im still bleeding. It has actually increased after my ob/gyn did a vaginal check. My temp is also 97.37 today. Yesterday went pretty well i may say. So I pretty much have 2 cycles left before going back to my doc in July (if im not pregnant before then). I forgot to mention that he did ask did we want to do the SA, HSG etc yesterday but we both decided we just will wait the 3 months like he said in the beginning. The reason for the 3 month wait is because he said that he wants to atleast see if my body can conceive naturally before involving medication and dh and i both agree with that. Not saying there is anything wrong with having the help of medicine. We are just saying we want to see if it can actually happen. I know I know...i've been fighting this for 2 years now but subconsciously...im just going to show him that something is obviously wrong and then we will get the help we need. Also, on my calendar, is shows that my AF would be due around the follow up check up. So atleast he will be at the start of AF when he starts testing. I believe this is going to help us conceive. Heck if I waited 2 yrs..I can wait 3 months. Atleast I know that in 3 months..we are going to know everything and work from there. Instead of 2 yrs of not knowing. So the countdown has started. Next week marks the month of May sooo 2 more months already before I go back :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

today is cd20 and the light flow is here. At first, I was upset because I am bleeding for so long but then again this long bleeding may be a good thing because I might only have to go through 1 cycle using opks before going back to my doc for all the tests on July 23rd. At the rate the bleeding is going, I won't ovulate until May which means I might get my new AF in mid to end of May and then I start a new cycle which means i will most likely ov in the end of June and have AF probably end of July or beginning of August. :thumbup: But we shall see. Atleast it's a win/win for dh and I because we get to test out the opks and we still dont have to wait long to get the tests done. So im happy. Also, still waiting on the phone call from the other jobs to see if I got a new job. Can't believe May will be here in 6 days. Where did April go? But hey, im not complaining. Also, dh and I dtd and spent some lovely couple time together just relaxing etc. I must admit, it was lovely and I enjoyed...well we both enjoyed it. I have to work today but the good thing is that my boss is on vacation for this whole week so she wont be there yay :happydance: So a librarian, Jay, is in charge and he is the nicest person ever. So of course I wont be stressed out for a week which is awesome. Now its a countdown to test with the opks and countdown til the next follow up.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

MzSwizz, thanks so much for fx'd and the response re: temps. That helped me feel better. My temp was indeed up again today at 98.06 so I guess :happydance: that the trigger shot works as it should :thumbup: . I suppose I should check out FF, eh? hehe! I'm glad you guys are ok with the doctor's plan... hopefully, the more information he can gather, the better things will go in a few months, but fxed that you get your BFP before you have to go that route!! :hugs: And I LOVE LOVE LOVE your positive attitude!! That can only HELP! :flower: Keeping my FXed for you also for the new job! Getting you out of the stressful situation with your current boss would be GRAND!

Skittles - Thanks for the :happydance: !! May it not be in vain! WOOT! hehe :haha: And I have to admit that I'm soooo jealous that you're in Key West! Ohhh I wanna be there, tooooooo! Hope you have time to enjoy the beach and some of that key lime pie that MzSwizz was talking about!!

Hope you all have a WONDERFUl Wednesday! smoochies!!


----------



## mzswizz

HittheJackpot-Yay sounds good on your end. Hope that temp stays up then that would mean bfp in the midst. And dont worry if your temp drops every now and then because it could either mean fallback temp or implantation dip. And yes you should try out FF. Thats what i use. And yes im hoping I get a bfp too. But if i have to go to the doc to get one they hey that's what I will do. Thanks for keeping your fxed for me. And i gained the positive attitude after years of ttc after m/c. I know I am getting closer to the bfp and that's the exciting part. Now i just got to wait until the bleeding stops so i can start testing. Until the bleeding stops..im going to temp just to keep track and make sure I dont just magically ov while bleeding which I doubt will happen because my body is still in AF mode. But it never hurts to cover the bases. Also, once the bleeding stops..im going to stop temping and just use the opks until i get a positive so we shall see if im going to ov in May or not. If i get pregnant this cycle..atleast I will know exactly when I o'd so i wont have to go by lmp because i would be more weeks behind if i go by ov rather than lmp.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hmm. I entered my temps into FF today and it estimates that I ovulated on Saturday! I did the trigger shot on Friday evening so we didn't do the IUI until Sunday morning at 9:30am... so if FF is right, then we missed O! I'm wondering now if my body is maturing the follicles naturally before the trigger shot actually does it. Grr. Well, if no BFP this month, then we'll have to reevaluate with the doc next cycle. Only time will tell, I guess.

In other news, I have something out in my neck ... and it's bad. Gah! I can't turn my head to the left at all, but any motion is painful! And of course, Tylenol does nothing for the inflammation. Phbbt. REALLY hoping that this doesn't put a damper on our plans to go to the Smokies for a long weekend...


----------



## mzswizz

HitTheJackpot-Yes it seems that you have o'd on saturday when you entered your temps. Im thinking you can still be in though because some women either dtd on ov or a day after and end up with a bfp so you are not out just yet. :thumbup: Hopefully the pain goes away in your neck. I had a feeling like that before and boy was it painful. I think a nice hot shower will relax the muscles and help with that.

AFM, its cd21 and still a light flow. Looks like I am going to spend the whole month of April bleeding since AF started April 6th and still hasnt stopped. It sucks but then again atleast I am prepared with the digi opks so wont miss out on ov. Once i start using the opks, i dont know if i should stop temping. I was going to just continue temping until the end of this cycle so my ob/gyn can see how crazy of a cycle I had and also use the opks but now im just thinking about just using the opks and go from there. Either way, I know im going to use the opks for sure and see what happens. Hopefully, I ovulate and then i get a bfp but if not then by the time I go to the doc, I would only have experienced 1 or 2 cycles. Hopefully that's enough for him and he will still do the tests. Im just ready to take the proper steps to get a bfp. Im just ready for us to have our LO finally. It's been a long road and Im ready for us to end this road and take a new journey.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@HitTheJackpot, Key west was fun. It amazed me how small the island is, I end up seeing the same people all over the island. On the downside, no key lime pie and since it was cold and windy, no beach. 
As for your ttc friend, you are lucky, you have someone to drive crazy. Last cycle I drove one of my bestfriend cuckoo, to the point she thought she was pregnant :rofl:. She beg me not to tell her abou ovulation and symptoms this cycle. So enjoy her :happydance:. 

For the ovulation, don't worry about it too much. Most of the :bfp: ladies always think they missed it and they were on point. So :dust: to you.

@Mzswizz, you amazed me, so collected, I wish I was like you. 

By the way, what did your doctor say that the spotting was ok? Did it happen to you before ? I am wondering, because one of my friend is going thru the same thing, but she's not even active. On another note, it has been known for some women to ov while they are spotting, soooooo! you never know.


For me cd 19 and still don't know if I ovulated or not, because I was so distracted this cycle, I did not pay attention at all. I guess I'll have to go with Cd for this cycle instead of dpo. If I ovulated on cd 14 or 15 I should be 4 or 5 days dpo. Oh well, we will wait to see if af shows or a :bfp:.


----------



## mzswizz

Well my doc told me that long bleeding could be anything from change of diet to stress etc but from looking at my charts etc he said my long bleeding could be because im not ovulating every month. And looking at my chart...i dont think I will ov while im bleeding because it looks like my body is still in AF mode unfortunately. But then again thats a good thing because i dont want to conceive while bleeding because we only dtd in the shower so we wouldnt conceive. Also, the spotting turns into bleeding off and on so im thinking once it finally stops then I will finally ov. I got my digi opks waiting to be used :haha:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Well, I was driving myself crazy, going back and forth about possibly missing O, so I just put a call into my doctor's office to discuss it with a nurse... either way, at least I'll know what they think about it. :wacko: 

I haven't given up ALL hope for this month... because you are both right, that it is still technically POSSIBLE, but I wish I knew for sure... so I could use the hot tub at the cabin we rented in the Smokies for this weekend! Dang.

Skittles, I'm sorry it was cold and rainy!! I'm glad to hear though that you still enjoyed yourself! Re: my friend, yes, I am lucky in that respect and I can totally understand your friend! haha! I did the same thing to someone last month! \\:D/

MzSwizz - You poor thing re: the looooong bleed! Gah! Keeping my fingers crossed (and toes too) that it ends soon for you! If for no other reason that your piece of mind!


----------



## Grihababy

Hello all !! Im 11 dpo and really hopeful for this month . I ve been having really sore bbs since o .. But thats usually always there but its more severe this month . 
Today 11 dpo and i have severe backache and eeling very cold . And its pretty hot here !! Are these symptoms any good ? Af is due today or tomorrow , hope she stays away !! My temps were high today morning so donno for sure very anxious


----------



## mzswizz

griha-i would say that you are still in good with a chance. it sounds pretty good especially the temp. Maybe try testing with a frer.

hitthejackpot-Keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

I ovulated last night, I am officially 1 dpo :happydance:. 

I am so going to try not to symptoms spot this cycle. So far I am doing good, I almost did not post today, but I had to keep ou guys posted.

Goodnight.


----------



## mzswizz

Yay happy 2dpo skittles!!!

AFM, im cd23 today and just as i expected..i didnt ov yet :thumbup: My temp dropped back down to 97.56 today so im happy. Also....NO MORE BLEEDING/SPOTTING :happydance: Im so happy. I have creamy cm now. I took the digi opk and it came back negative which i expected. Also, the left line on the test is super faint to the point dh thought that there was only one line there. So with that being said...im at the beginning of testing so there's no way we are going to miss that surge :thumbup: No work for me today so im super happy. DH already left to go help out at my parents house. I am waiting a little bit because I have just washed my hair and it has been raining so not trying to get sick. Im feeling pretty good today and happier now that the spotting is finally out of here. It would be great to conceive within this cycle but not going to put too much into it because if not, then there's always June before we go back to the doctor. So opk testing has begun!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!


Thank you Mzswizz. It was a good feeling, who would of thought that a little "pain" would of mean so much :wacko:.

I am happy that the spotting is finally over for you, now you can look forward to ovulation :happydance:.

Today is almost over and I have no idea where it went. I almost did not have time for myself. Now, I just remember that I did not eat diner, I am starving :haha:. Dh is already snoring, he had a long day at work. No worries, I will wake him up in 2 hrs so I could have fun :blush:.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls. Checking in from the top of a mountain in Tennessee at sunrise. Weleave today, sadly. I have been able to keep my brain away from ttc stuff most of the weekend, until last night when I couldn't sleep to save my life.. Unfortunately, I have absolutely no symptoms at all and my temp dropped back down to 96.5 this morning, so I am pretty sure I am out. At 7dpo, I should have SOMETHING if the iui took, right? And temp would have stayed elevated? 

Finding myself down today. Need to do something to try to turn that around, just not feelin it at this moment ... kinda feel like I would rather wallow for a while, but I know that's not healthy! Meh. I'll cheer up. 

This phone keyboard is driving me batty so I'm going to go make coffe and watch the sun come up. Ttyl! Hugs!


----------



## skittles76

Good morning.


HitTheJackpot, I would not worry about not having any symptoms. Most people do not get any symptoms until they have a missed period. 

Just relax and enjoy your vacation. Who knows, in a few days your symptoms might keep you from going anywhere :haha:. 

As you, I am looking for symptoms, which is silly for me because my families are people that get thru their whole pregnancy with no symptoms :dohh:. My mom water broke with me on her way to work, and mind you, she was going to work on her German motorcycle, Oh yah!!, she was fierce. She finally had me in the car on the way to the hospital, and that is after she went home and had a shower. 


As for me this morn, no symptoms :haha:. I am chilling in bed, dh is cooking breakfast.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Thanks Skittles! Iappreciate the support! I got up after that post and drove down the mountain in to town to get fixins for breakfast. Came home, had my coffeee on the deck, woke dp and made a hearty breakfast. On he steep decent to the bottom, I stopped and moved a beautiful box turtle off the road and saw a timber rattlesnake cross the road to, which is verycool for me. First one I have seen in the wild. 

Between the animals and making breakfast for dp, and talking with her about my concenrs (and maybe a. little cry) I am not in NEAR as much of a funk. Looking forward to the senic trip home... and more time with dp.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi again! We made it home safe and sound. Back to life... back to reality!

I was able to enter my temps into FF today ... and boy, is my chart screwed up! I guess that waking up to the sunrise with a beautiful view of the mountains through the floor-to-ceiling windows kinda steered my thoughts away from temping a bit, so it usually came a little later than normal or after a little snuggling... so who knows what temps were for sure this weekend! HOnestly, I'm not even sure what kind of pattern temps generally follow, so I'm even more lost! GAH!

Skittles AHAHA! Sorry... but that's funny that she was on a motorcycle @ 9 months! OMG! What a brave woman!


----------



## mzswizz

Skittles-Wow your mom is one fierce lady riding on a motorcycle at 9 months! My mom water broke while she was sweeping the floor when she was pregnant with me :haha:

HittheJackpot-I wouldn't worry about your temps. Your 5dpo looks like it could've been a fallback temp which mean your temp dips in the tww and the 8dpo could be a possible implantation dip. So i wouldnt worry seeing that your temp went back up.

AFM, its cd25 today. My temp is 97.41 and i have a negative opk. So im pretty much waiting for ov to happen. DH and I dtd yesterday and I've noticed we are not dtd alot this time around. I think its better that way so when ov does occur..atleast we didnt decrease the chances with all the bd. Every time i look at the lines with the opk..it looks like its getting a little darker. I test with the digi opk after i temp in the morning because my work schedule will conflict with me testing in the afternoon and dont want to wait until the evening to test because I dont want to miss the surge. So i think its best if i test in the morning. We have been having a rainy week this week. Hopefully, we have sunny days soon. Also, Aunt Cherry left to England yesterday and we miss her already. We are hoping to see her in England if she hasnt planned on coming back within a couple years. Hopefully the next time she see us..we will have a LO she can meet :thumbup: So im temping and doing the opks so i wont miss ov if it does happen one way or the other. Atleast the opks are helping with the poas addiction :blush: Cant believe tomorrow is May already. Looking forward to a lovely month. Hopefully new jobs, new adventures and maybe news about a new addition to the family. But we shall see. If my AF was normal, my next AF would've been due May 11th. Now I dont know when its due. Guess I have to just wait this one out and see.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

mzswizz said:


> HittheJackpot-I wouldn't worry about your temps. Your 5dpo looks like it could've been a fallback temp which mean your temp dips in the tww and the 8dpo could be a possible implantation dip. So i wouldnt worry seeing that your temp went back up.

Thanks Mz! I hope hope hope that you are right! I'm driving myself nuts... one minute I'm positive that it didn't take, the next minute I have that hope back... and it is always when I read the positive posts from the ladies on BNB! I need to keep reminding myself of the positive things!!

So sorry your aunt had to go back to England! It is always sad to see a much loved relative leave! I'm sure her visit helped keep you busy, too! Keeping my fxed for O for you and we're all here waiting with you! Hang in there sweetie!


----------



## mzswizz

hitthejackpot-you're welcome. Yes positive thinking is the way to go. Im with you though. I have my ups and downs during certain cycles. But i think positive. I always look for the brighter side of things. I been ttc for 2 yrs now so i have no choice but to think positively :haha: Im just happy where i am now. Meaning temping, opks, doc visit etc. My dh is now on board and even though it took 2 yrs for him to finally be on the ttc train...im happy now. Hopefully we will get a bfp soon. And yes our Aunt is the best!!! Hopefully we get to visit her or she gets to come down and visit longer. And hoping I ov soon. Im just ready to be in the tww but then again...it can take its time because im not anxious to see AF if we dont catch the egg this cycle.


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizz, I am right behind you with the ltttc'ing and like you said up and downs. I am lucky to have more ups then downs. I was down at the beginning because every one in my immediate family conceived easily, their first was accidents. Can you image!!, so I thought it would of been a piece of cake. WRONG, LOL.

@HitTheJackpot, just hang in there:hugs:. This cycle, next cycle, it's bound to happen :happydance:. 

As for me, I don't even remember which dpo I am today. I am so relax this cycle, that I am scaring myself. Not symptoms spotting, since every aches and pains seems to be the same for the past year.

The one thing that is driving me crazy is the rain. I seems like it has been raining for ever. Dh likes it, he kept me in bed until 5 pm :haha:. I was lucky that I shower this morning, and I barely got to do that, it was because I ran and took it when he went to workout at the park, and he only workout for 15 minutes, telling me he was missing me. Men !!!


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-My sister has 3 kids and she was like a super fertile lady or something because it was back to back. And my cousins, friends, everyone was getting pregnant around me so you know i have been waiting for my turn for the longest since everyone has had their babies except one of my friends...it's my turn for the spotlight :haha: And i know what you mean about the rain ugh its suck. DH and I have been driving back and forth to Miami to visit family and between Miami and our Ft. Lauderdale rain...we have been getting soaked. Im ready for the rain to end.

AFM, its cd26 for me already. This cycle is really flying by quickly. My temp is 97.17 and the opk is negative. Today is May 1st and so its 12 more days until Mother's Day in the U.S. Even though it was raining yesterday, i had a good day. I hung out with my friend and we had lunch. DH and I had an argument but it ended in apologizing and dtd in the wee morning :blush: We also had some wine last night and it was pretty darn good :thumbup: Before, I use to stress about drinking wine etc while ttc but now im saying to heck with it. Im going to enjoy life with DH and enjoy my life. I havent been enjoying myself because I was soooo worried about what anything will do to my body to effect me to not get a bfp. I cant make myself live in a bubble. We only drink wine anyways so its no harm in that and we drink it on occasion. So no more stressing for me and it feels good to just live life with no worries. If we get a bfp before july then great and if we dont then its great too because we have a great ob/gyn that will help us achieve a LO so either way it goes...its going to be great. Well, i go back to work tomorrow and I know the boss is back. Still waiting for a job to call. Any day now...because full time is exactly what i need right now and higher pay. So we shall see. Oh and here are my opks from cd23-today.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-01_09-02-16_879.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 19


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls. Hope you are all well and in good spirits today! *hugs*

Skittles - Sometimes it is good just to step back and "lose track" for a little while. It can be good for the spirit and in turn the positivity we so desperately need for this journey! So sweet that dh missed you! 

MzSwizz, still keeping my fingers crossed for you for O soon! Keep us posted!

I'm getting back into the swing of things after our getaway. I really enjoy my job, so the stress levels are low... however, as if I needed another indication that a BFN and AF are on tap for this weekend, yesterday have developed a menstrual migraine. I used to get them every month and they would last for a week or more (one lasted 43 days and I was in the hospital for 10). The last year or so they are only triggered every few months usually, but this one is vicious. I am wearing sunglasses and ear plugs at my desk... hate that. Hopefully this one won't stick around until af comes.

My temps are all over the place. I'm still entering them, but not putting any stock in them anymore. I was driving myself too nuts trying to figure out what was going on. Meh. Who knows. Regardless, life is STILL good, and it is STILL good to be me!


----------



## mzswizz

Aww hopefully you feel better soon :hugs: Migraines are the worst. Whether you know it or not...your temps look pretty good. Especially since it rose today. You are not out yet. :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

@HitTheJackpot, feel better. Dh gets migraine and it knocks his 6 feet 7 off. Rest and try to take your mind of ttc for a few hrs here and there. I know it's easier said than done :hugs:. 

@Mzswizz, I am doing the ovulation :happydance: early for you. Like you, I bd stress free this cycle, twice a day, instead of the marathon that I usually do :blush:.


Dpo #, no clue and loving it.


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-wow your dh is tall. mines is only 5'6 :haha: and a lady from another thread said from looking at my opks..it looks like i will ov within 5 days. So let's see if she's right.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

You girls always know just the right thing to say to make me feel better :D Thanks for being here!

MzSwizz, you know far more about charting and temps than I do, so I'll take your word for it :D I don't know if the migraine/pain makes the body temperature rise or not...

Skittles, SOOOO glad you are enjoying bd without stress! 2x per day?? WOO!! You GO!! HAHA! Color ME jealous :D So sorry that DH suffers from migraines, too. They are just terrible. I was spending so much time every month in a dark, quiet room that I was missing out on life, so now, when I get them, I still go to work if humanly possible, everyone just knows to leave me the heck alone if I'm wearing my sunglasses inside :D 

We are having some wonderful storms here tonight, and storms make me happy, even though the barometric pressure isn't helping the brain pain at all, I still love closing my eyes and listening to the thunder roll in. I just hope the hail doesn't beat my poor garden to death! I have a TON of lettuce waiting for me to pick it... I'd hate to lose it to hail.

And your DHs BOTH have my DP beat....haha! She's 4 11' ... and 3/4 LOL. She's so adorable!

Thanks for helping me keep my spirits up, girlies! You are very appreciated!


----------



## mzswizz

No problem!! That's what we ladies are here for. What can effect your temp is if you have a cold or flu etc. And some medications also can effect your temp. They also say drinking effects your temp..supposedly it rises but the only thing i drink is wine and my temps seem fine. And i love storms and rain because thats when dh and I can cuddle up with each other. Speaking of dh...waiting for him to come so we can go for round 3 :haha: And im closer to your dp's height..im only 5'2 :haha:

AFM, well a woman i know from another thread sent me ic's like 2 weeks ago because she's pregnant and she doesnt need them anymore and now she said she found 10 more yippeee so im going to have more than 15 ic's to use....lucky me. Atleast if i do conceive this cycle..i can just keep using the ic's and then use the cb digi i have.


----------



## skittles76

Hello girls!!!

@HitTheJackpot, how are you feeling today? Any better?, I hope you gave the migraine a big swift kick to the side. If not, feel better. 

By the way, one of my best friend is also 4'11 and I can tell you, the girl is a firecracker!!, Dh always tells me that if he had met her first he would of had a hard time to pick me over her :winkwink:.

@Mzswizz, lucky you for the ic's, you get to test as often as you want. But, I'll bet you that you won't test that often :haha:. You will try to make them last.

As for me, I am ignoring all the symptoms that are trying to make me notice them. How rude of them!!!. So, instead of stalking google, I am reading all the weird news of yahoo and msn, I just didn't realize how funny some of these news were. Just read about a Jersey woman who went tanning with her 5 yrs old daughter, but the funniest was the comments. They had me spitting crackers and nutella all over my laptop, they were so funny. No one actually mention the fact that she allegedly tanned her daughter, but it was all about how she looked, lol.

Since I usually don't watch the news, I guess that I have a lot to catch on. Next the entertainment news, that might keep me distracted until I don't know when. En route to the laughing zone!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yes im going to hold out as much as possible when it comes to testing. dont want to deal with disappointment if its a bfn. also i read that article too and when i saw the lady i just started laughing because she looked like a burnt carrot :rofl:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

So, funny story... yesterday morning, I hit snooze on my alarm clock and took my temp per usual... let me preface this by saying I temp ORALLY. I turned over and went back to sleep for a bit and woke about 20 minutes later and started going through my morning routine getting ready for work. :coffee:

I hear DP stirring and the dogs all rustling around, fighting for bed space. When I walk back into the room, what do I see? My 11 month old, 60lb rottweiler-shar pei sitting on the foot on the bed, perfectly illuminated by the rising sun coming in the window... She was perched there looking at me innocently with my pink, digital thermometer sticking perfectly out of her mouth as if she was taking her OWN temperature! :baby: I hollered "KONA!" and she pounces, then darts out of the room with the thermometer still hanging out of her mouth like a cheap cigarette and decides that playing "Catch me if you can" with my thermometer was a GRAND new game! :haha:

I managed to tackle her and get the thermometer back... and promptly gave it a good scrubbing and rubdown with some peroxide :blush::haha:

Little booger.


----------



## skittles76

@HitTheJackpot, she was curious to see the reason you wake up so early, did not want to miss out on the fun, :haha:.


Enjoying the rest of the day, relaxing with dh.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

*sigh* BFN this morning. CBE Digital @ either 12 or 13 DPO. I was bound and determined to wait until at least Sunday before testing, but just couldn't fight the urge to poas. I was very encouraged by my temps staying up po, but nope. No such luck.


----------



## jennyndave

Hi all I am new to this and I am on 8dpo and first month on soy! I experienced tan cm yesterday and my temp dropped slightly today!! do you think this is a good sign or am i reading too much into things?? thanks :wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

HittheJackpot-Maybe she wanted to understand the ttc experience :rofl: And you're not out until AF shows her face. Which im keeping my fxed so it wont happen for you.

Skittles-I enjoyed realxing with dh when i got home yesterday. It was lovely.

Jenny-It could be IB. Give it a few days before testing.

AFM, im on cd29 and my opk is negative. If my cycle wasnt irregular this time, I would've had AF in 7 days because it was due on the 11th. But now, atleast i can enjoy the no bleed period of my cycle and wait for ov to occur. I must say that I have been enjoying work lately and my boss has been pretty nice to me so far. She even said that i do a great job and she wish they could give me full time at the library location so i wont have to look for full time anywhere else :shock: As you can tell, I was shocked when she said that and thankful for the compliment. Yesterday, dh decided that he wanted to know more info about the Coast Guard Reserve because he wants to be a Reserve. We both looked at the information on the website and I say its pretty good. They have great benefits and the only time he will be away from the house, is when he has to go do drills and thats once or twice a month..no more than 2 weeks a year :thumbup: The only time he would be away for awhile is when he first signs up and has to do training which is 8 weeks in New Jersey. So if he is able to sign up..ttc would be put on hold for 2 months until he comes back so hoping we get a bfp before then if not...then there's always waiting the two months. Well, im off today so im going to enjoy it because I go back to work tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-04_07-39-54_258.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## skittles76

@HitTheJackpot, after 1 year and 3 months of trying, I still beleive in the "if she's not here yet, you are still in". I am backing up Mzswizz on it.

@Mzswizz, enjoy your day off. I get to host a wake, my next door neighbor ex pass 2 Sundays ago. Not my cup of tea, but she needs the help.


Still not thinking of the :witch: or about the :bfp:. I should be cd 27 today, but no unusual symptoms. Just the nipples hurting, but nothing new. We will see.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-you're very strong for holding out. fxed for you.

afm, dh came home around 3pm and surprised me with chocolate covered strawberries which are my favorite and i havent had those in years! We relaxed and took a nap. Now im just waiting for my food to be ready so i can eat.


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizzz. I had my fill of m&m's, if not, I would of been hating on your chocolate. As for the holding on. Been there and done that for a will, so it's getting easier every cycle. Actually the norm :haha:.


Still helping the neighbor out (I don't know her name) only been neighbors for a little over a month. And technically she's not my neigbor, lol, she only came over to help her ex. I am done serving the guest ( pig feet soup, fried pork, hot cocoa and bread, Haitian paties). So far, nobody has touch the rice yet. Now I am chilling in a corner of the backyard with my laptop and the mosquitoes. Thank you to the chum that invented wireless internet. Or beter yet, thanks AT&T.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-lol i have AT&T too and i love the wireless internet also. And i know what you mean. I've gained patience and strength over the time of ttc. So now things have become the norm for me.

AFM, im cd30 today. Wow cd30 cant believe im that far already. My temp is 97.68 and my opk is negative. Im not surprised that my opk is negative because usually after AF stops, i ov around 16-17 days later. So seeing that the bleeding stopped on cd23, i may be o'ing around cd39-40 which is in 9-10 days. So i have another week before ov'ing but it may come earlier or later who knows. DH and I dtd last night. TBH, i've noticed that dtd every day isnt even intentional :haha: Lately, we have just been having fun and just having sex when we want to. We pretty much are waiting for the smiley so we can dtd routinely but until then, it just happens. I work today and today is doughnut day. Jay is bringing in doughnuts for the staff today so im going to indulge a little :blush: Well, unfortunately DH wasnt able to get any info because the location closed early so now DH has to wait until Monday to call the recruiter. Now, I have noticed that my temp is at 97.68 but i wonder if i o'd yesterday but we shall see because my temp is still in pre-ov range. Also, I finally decided to get the vip membership with FF yesterday. So now I have the VIP for 90 days but i am hoping that i get a bfp before those 90 days are up.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-05_07-45-28_169.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!


Af got me at 2 am :haha:, I wish that I could of taken a picture of my face. I was like "huh". Priceless. I think that this cycle was the best ever. No stressing, not hoping much. 


The best part is that, I was not sad. :happydance:. So proud of myself. Even dh was happy (not for af) that I was so cool about the whole thing.

So cd 1, here I come. Today I have to help the neighbor again. And later, go to my dh friends wedding. I wish that I did not have to go. I did not even get an outfit, and I have nothing descent in my closet, yicks. I guess I would have to go with one of my little black oufits, I'll just ad a colorful skinny belt. You can never go wrong with black.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles Booo for AF. Well atleast the stress free cycle worked for you and it came right on time. FXed you gget a bfp soon!

HittheJackpot-How are you?

AFM, well im just waking up this morning. Had a long night. DH and I both went out but separately. His brother invited him to a boys' night out and watch the fight so he went and I hung out with my girls. We both didnt make it home until close to 2am and DH had to wake up 4 hours later for work. Yesterday, dh and I dtd before parting ways :haha: It was more of a random fun moment. Today im on cd31, temp is 97.53 and opk is still negative. Im glad im temping and taking the opks because now i can see what's going on and take the stress of guessing out. Hoping i get a smiley soon. When i took the opk this morning, I noticed that the bottom half of the test line is darker than the top half :shrug: Don't know how that happened. Well tomorrow, I got to take my MIL to the hospital to do paperwork etc in the afternoon then after that, Im going to stop by and see my friends so tomorrow is going to be a busy day. Looks like maybe i will ov in the middle of may. Atleast if that does happen..then i would have to go through only this cycle and the next cycle (if i dont get my bfp) before seeing the doc which isnt pretty bad. And i like the fact that my chart is all over the place. My temps have been staying in the 97.40s and 97.50s range so thats good. Atleast ff will have a lower coverline this time and hopefully my temps stay up. We shall see though...patiently waiting :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-06_07-54-14_599.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!


@Mzswizz, we might be ovulating around the same time this cycle :happydance:.


For me, I logged in since last night, but, every time I was going to post, I got distracted :haha:. 

Yesterday couldn't go any faster for me. It marked my mom 1 year since she passed. Lucky me, I was busy all day. I think dh kept me busy in purpose. Hmmm, what would I do without him?.

AF is still going strong, hoping that it last the usual 5 days. 

Still in bed and still sleepy. Dh day off, he's snoring at the moment.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning ladies! Sorry I was MIA over the weekend! I feel so out of touch! :shrug: It was a busy one for us... lots to do and so little time to do it in. I start my second job back up tonight after a lovely 2 week break. I was REALLY hoping that because of the reduced stress of just 1 job that I would get a BFP before I went back.

Today is either 15 or 16DPO ... and no AF so far. Last month, she came at 15 dpo, so I'm expecting her today or tomorrow if Friday's BFN was correct. If not, I will test again either tomorrow or Wednesday.:shrug:


Hang in there girls!


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles yay for if we do ov around the same time. And i think our dh's know just what to do when certain events come about.

@hitthejackpot-fxed for you. Your temps havent dropped below coverline yet so i think you are still in the running :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd32 today, my temp is 97.40 and my opk is negative. This cycle has flown by rather quickly. DH and i went to visit family last night and had fun. I like the fact that DH is serious about ttc. He made a statement yesterday that made me feel good about ttc. He said,"Got to make sure you are eating right so you can have a baby." :cloud9: So im happy about that. Well i have to take my MIL to the doctor later on today and then im going to go hang out with friends. I started cleaning so by the time i leave, i should have a few things crossed off my list. Cant wait to get a smiley so i can finally be in the tww.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-07_07-45-17_808.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HitTheJackpot

*Sigh* AF must have heard me, and she must have a REALLY sick sense of humor.. because she got me just 26 minutes after I made that last post. :cry: :growlmad: :nope:

Now I have to call and tell DP. She is going to be crushed. She was convinced that Friday's test was wrong.

Dang.

CD1.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh no that sucks. Booo to AF being an evil witch. Well atleast now we all are around the same point in our cycles which is waiting for either AF to stop or ov :coffee:


----------



## jazzyandttc2

Hey ladies :) I'm due for af on Friday been having a lot. Of weird symptoms and feelings this month. The only symptom I noticed with DD 4 years ago was cramping a week. Before af was due and I have been having that cramping again I'm super hungry and everyone who knows me knows that I NEVER eat a lot ... I'm nauseas and always tired and just feel heavy in my tummy... I really hope this is my month along with everyone else!! 

Good luck and baby dust all around!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm 8dpo and I can't stand the smell of popcorn lol
I felt nauseous this morning and I'm really 
Tired .....
If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'll b disappointed cuz giving me all these
Symptoms is a cruel joke! 

If not at least I'll be starting my first round of medicated iui


----------



## skittles76

jazzyandttc2 said:


> Hey ladies :) I'm due for af on Friday been having a lot. Of weird symptoms and feelings this month. The only symptom I noticed with DD 4 years ago was cramping a week. Before af was due and I have been having that cramping again I'm super hungry and everyone who knows me knows that I NEVER eat a lot ... I'm nauseas and always tired and just feel heavy in my tummy... I really hope this is my month along with everyone else!!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust all around!!

You should know best. I hope it's a :bfp: for you.


----------



## skittles76

Kaiecee said:


> I'm 8dpo and I can't stand the smell of popcorn lol
> I felt nauseous this morning and I'm really
> Tired .....
> If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'll b disappointed cuz giving me all these
> Symptoms is a cruel joke!
> 
> If not at least I'll be starting my first round of medicated iui

That's why it's called the witch. It play all kind of tricks on us. But, just wait, who knows, you might not even need that round of iui. :dust: to you.


----------



## skittles76

@ HitTheJackpot, I feel you :hugs:. That witch is wicked. Last cycle, when I was ready to go buy a test, it came 20 mns before I went to the store :haha:. Sucks


This cycle, we will see.


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> I'm 8dpo and I can't stand the smell of popcorn lol
> I felt nauseous this morning and I'm really
> Tired .....
> If I'm not pregnant this cycle I'll b disappointed cuz giving me all these
> Symptoms is a cruel joke!
> 
> If not at least I'll be starting my first round of medicated iui
> 
> That's why it's called the witch. It play all kind of tricks on us. But, just wait, who knows, you might not even need that round of iui. :dust: to you.Click to expand...

thanks i appreciate it, i rally like having people to talk to :)


----------



## skittles76

We all do. Specially at moment like this, not wanting to bug friends and family. It's not all the times that they went to listen to our ttc journey, in some cases they do not even know. So, this website helps a lot. We don't get to drive each other :wacko:.


----------



## Kaiecee

so true


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Kaiecee - FXed for you that IUI won't be needed! Praying for that sticky bean for you!! :hugs:

Jazzy - Sounds promising! Also keeping my FXed for you and sending sticky vibes!!

Skittles - you know it! They don't always want to hear about our cycles :D I'm going to stop talking to most ppl about it, just because I have to keep telling them that we're having to try again. It is hard enough to deal with it myself, let alone crying all over again when I tell others! LOVE the support here!! :hugs::hugs:

Mzswizz - Yep, looks like we will all be O-ing with a few days of each other! Patiently waiting with you! :hugs: Ok, so maybe NOT so patiently, but still waiting with you! :shipw:

AFM - Just talked to the nurse at my fertility doc's office. She talked to him and he wants to do a day **12** ultrasound rather than a day 14 :happydance:, so 2 days early because my follicles were so large (I mean really... 34mm?? That shit was PAINFUL! :rofl:) and because of the temp spike last cycle, Im assuming. Im wondering if he agrees that we waited too long as well last time and my body had the LH surge before the trigger shot had a chance to work. Etiher way, I'm thrilled that we are going to start sooner this cycle so long as we can come up with the funds to buy the ds.

He wants to keep me on the same dose of clomid - days 5-9 as usual as he likes the way I am responding to that. 

So, as things stand right now, we will go in for follie check on Saturday, May 19 at 9:45am. If that goes well, we will do the trigger shot that night with IUI on Monday, May 21.

I am REALLY happy about the new schedule. I think it is going to work better with my body and give me a better result. This helped with my mood, too. I dont feel like I am right on the verge crying for the first time in a few days! YAY for no tears at work today and for doctors that listen to their patients and don't let their egos get in the way!

Good things to come for all of us, my lovies. Good things to come. 

XOXOXO


----------



## Kaiecee

HitTheJackpot said:


> Kaiecee - FXed for you that IUI won't be needed! Praying for that sticky bean for you!! :hugs:
> 
> Jazzy - Sounds promising! Also keeping my FXed for you and sending sticky vibes!!
> 
> Skittles - you know it! They don't always want to hear about our cycles :D I'm going to stop talking to most ppl about it, just because I have to keep telling them that we're having to try again. It is hard enough to deal with it myself, let alone crying all over again when I tell others! LOVE the support here!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Mzswizz - Yep, looks like we will all be O-ing with a few days of each other! Patiently waiting with you! :hugs: Ok, so maybe NOT so patiently, but still waiting with you! :shipw:
> 
> AFM - Just talked to the nurse at my fertility doc's office. She talked to him and he wants to do a day **12** ultrasound rather than a day 14 :happydance:, so 2 days early because my follicles were so large (I mean really... 34mm?? That shit was PAINFUL! :rofl:) and because of the temp spike last cycle, Im assuming. Im wondering if he agrees that we waited too long as well last time and my body had the LH surge before the trigger shot had a chance to work. Etiher way, I'm thrilled that we are going to start sooner this cycle so long as we can come up with the funds to buy the ds.
> 
> He wants to keep me on the same dose of clomid - days 5-9 as usual as he likes the way I am responding to that.
> 
> So, as things stand right now, we will go in for follie check on Saturday, May 19 at 9:45am. If that goes well, we will do the trigger shot that night with IUI on Monday, May 21.
> 
> I am REALLY happy about the new schedule. I think it is going to work better with my body and give me a better result. This helped with my mood, too. I dont feel like I am right on the verge crying for the first time in a few days! YAY for no tears at work today and for doctors that listen to their patients and don't let their egos get in the way!
> 
> Good things to come for all of us, my lovies. Good things to come.
> 
> XOXOXO


So usually I start my period a day earlier and I should be starting it in 3 days so 
I've no sign of period so hopefully im already pregnant but if not and I do get my period well then iui here I come.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd1 and my temp is 97.28. I had an anonovulatory cycle this time. I didnt have too much hope in this cycle because of the long bleeding. Atleast i get a fresh start. A few hours after i took my temp and opk, i started having the spotting and then it gradually increased. Now onto another cycle. I have 8 opks left so I will have to buy some more once the bleeding stops of course. Now, it onto May cycle. Here's to o'ing this cycle. For this cycle, i've been drinking more water, and also exercising. DH and I have been doing the UFC trainer program for xbox kinect which is pretty intense and great. I love working out to it. Not only are we burning calories but also learning how to defend ourselves/fight so that's pretty good. Alot of boxing/kickboxing involved. Also, dh is definitely joining the Coast Guard BUT he has to lose 20 lbs before the recruiter sends him into the training and he also has to do the ASVAB. So we have time to still conceive before he would have to be sent off to training so im happy about that. So here's to conceiving and him being able to join the Coast Guard.


----------



## skittles76

Hello girls!!!

I can finally post. For the last 2 days, I have been so distracted with work. I would log in and totally get distracted.

How is every one doing?

@Mzswizzz, happy working out. I wish I could. The rain is keeping me from my daily walk. Getting tired of it. I was 116 lbs and gained 26 lbs since last february. First year of marriage did it. It's a getting use to, but, not trying to get too used to it.


@HitTheJackpot, we are doing it this cycle, :hugs:.


Cd something for me today. Af has left the building since yesterday, oops, yesterday, meaning tuesday. I just noticed how late it is. Well, yesterday was the most whooo! kind of day. Looking forward to today.

Still did not tell dh that af is gone. I am getting one more day to myself. Not complaining about the dtd, but, sometimes a girl needs a little break. Be back on our duty in the morning :haha:.


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> Hello girls!!!
> 
> I can finally post. For the last 2 days, I have been so distracted with work. I would log in and totally get distracted.
> 
> How is every one doing?
> 
> @Mzswizzz, happy working out. I wish I could. The rain is keeping me from my daily walk. Getting tired of it. I was 116 lbs and gained 26 lbs since last february. First year of marriage did it. It's a getting use to, but, not trying to get too used to it.
> 
> 
> @HitTheJackpot, we are doing it this cycle, :hugs:.
> 
> 
> Cd something for me today. Af has left the building since yesterday, oops, yesterday, meaning tuesday. I just noticed how late it is. Well, yesterday was the most whooo! kind of day. Looking forward to today.
> 
> Still did not tell dh that af is gone. I am getting one more day to myself. Not complaining about the dtd, but, sometimes a girl needs a little break. Be back on our duty in the morning :haha:.


Still no period had some cramping tonight but it's gone I'll know in 2 days if it's the witch or just maybe I'm getting my way and am finally pregnant


----------



## mzswizz

@jazzy-GL. Update us when you test.

@HittheJackpot-Yay your doc sounds like a man with a plan :haha: Atleast now you have a higher chance of conceiving since he will start you earlier than last time. FXed this is it for us this cycle :thumbup:

@Skittles-I know what you mean about getting a break. You would think I get a break when AF is here but nope i dont..well sometimes :haha: But sometimes we do just need our break. And i know what you mean about gained weight. I was very small (108 lbs) when i first got married and now im 120 lbs :shock: Dont know how and where it went but i gained weight. I guess thats the marriage life for you.

@Kaiecee- FXed that its a bfp for you...if not then fxed for the iui :thumbup:

AFM, today is cd2 and the bleeding has went from a light flow to a medium flow so its definitely AF. Im proud of myself on how i handled last cycle though. Even though i experienced a long bleed, i was still optimistic and when AF appeared, I wasnt disappointed or sad. I just grabbed a pad and carried on with my day. I wasnt even hopeful that it could be IB or pregnancy related or stressing about what it could really mean. I must say that Im not stressing about my cycles and it feels pretty good. Also, if you check out my chart overlay, it looks like this cycle might have the lowest temps so far out of the 3 cycles. So maybe this time my cycle is on track and hopefully i ov because starting, my temps are pretty low which is good. FF has me so far with an 11 day LP and an average cycle length of 34 days. March cycle lasted 35 days and April cycle lasted 33 days. So it seems like my body is sort of on a set schedule. Im happy about that. Atleast my cycles arent all over the place like they use to be. FF also estimated next AF on June 12 or 13th. So we shall see if it will be a June bfp or not. And dh setup a 60 day program on the UFC trainer and started yesterday. That 1 workout alone made him burn more than 200 calories :shock: And it has the calendar so atleast he doesnt choose to workout on his own days because that 60 day program would never get done :haha: So im happy for him that he is really serious about everything and working hard to get things accomplished. Hopefully all the work we have been doing will pay off soon.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## skittles76

Hello girls!!!!


@kaiecee, how you doing?

Cd, don't know!!!. And loving it. At the moment, I am stalking dh for some . I guess I did not fooled him last night .


----------



## frybaby2012

LadyNikon said:


> I am 8dpo today, and I only track my CD1 due to regularity issues after Mirena. So I'm not 100% sure that I O'd when my "chart" said I should. I took a dollar store test this afternoon and got a BFN. I'm trying to hold off on using a FRER until Sunday. :lol:

I am also 8dpo and also tracking after Mirena issues. Took a dollar store yesterday with a BFN. Also using a FRER on Mothers Day Sunday. WOuldnt that be wonderful present :)


----------



## skittles76

Ok!!!! what is wrong with the website today. I was not even done and it post for me. 

Anyway, dh is having me running after him all day. Frustruation is setting in. I have to catch him tonight.


----------



## Nieveslady

Hello,
Today I am 8dpo and I woke up this morning a lil quesy getting my 7 year old ready for school. I ate and I still feel wierd. My uterus feels tender since yesterday and I was so tired yesterday. I cant sleep at night. My boobs are tingeling but not sensetive like when I was pregnant with my daughter. I turned on my TV and a preacher said someone is trying to have a baby and your miracle is here. Then I turned tge channel to T.D Jakes and he said the same thing. That was GOD talking to me. I beleive Im pregnant! Faith works.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good morning all!


MzSwizz - How are ya girlie? Hope all is still well with you!

Skittles - Go get him, girl! hehehehe!

Nieveslady - Fingers and toes crossed for ya! 

Frybaby - Ohh a Mother's Day BFP would indeed be wonderful!!

AFM - I have been lurking the past few days and keeping up with everyone, but working 7am to 10pm every day has me exhausted and SUPER busy. I haven't had time to catch up... but I am still here, and still excited for this IUI cycle. I look forward to updating FF every morning because it means that line gets a little bit longer... and brings me a little bit closer! I am even taking that day off of my full time job so that I can go home with DP after the IUI to lay down, rest, cuddle, and just take it easy for a few hours. May as well give the little swimmers time to start getting their engines revving again after being in the deep freeze for so long!

I am SOOOO looking forward to this weekend. With all the hours I have been working I haven't been able to spend any time with my horses and I'm going nuts! My horses are my therapy and I have been missing out on that! Last weekend it was nasty and rainy so I didn't get to ride at all, but tomorrow is supposed to be absolutely beautiful around here so I am bound and determined to get some horseback riding in tomorrow. I can't/won't ride from the day I take the trigger shot through BFN/BFP, and of course won't be able to ride at all once I get my BFP, so this might be my last chance to ride for a year! :cry: BUT, then I'll get to start teaching the LO about horses! YAY~! Hehe... ok, so maybe I will wait till he or she can walk ... :D

ACK! Gotta go... will try to catch up more this weekend ladies! Smoochies!


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Hopefully you were able to pounce on him :rofl:

@frybaby-a mother's day bfp sounds great..hoping you get it fxed

@nieves-fxed for you. Sounds like a great sign.

@hitthejackpot-sounds like everything is going good and you have your plan set up :thumbup: Cant wait for your bfp. And i had to laugh when i thought about what you said about teaching the baby about horses and then you said well got to wait until he or she can walk :rofl:

AFM, today i am on cd3. My temps are still staying pretty low so thats good :thumbup: And now the bleeding is heavy which normally happens on cd3 so my cycle is right on schedule for now :happydance: Im off work today so I got to go down and visit my Mom but before that, Im going to clean up a bit around here. 4 more days to go before i can go back to dtd and using the opks. Im ready to get this cycle rolling. Also, my dh kept saying that if we dont conceive before going to the doc then its a high possibility we are going to have twins once my ob/gyn starts issuing meds. I've noticed he keeps reminding me about it...he seems more excited than anything hmmm wonder why :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> Hello girls!!!!
> 
> 
> @kaiecee, how you doing?
> 
> Cd, don't know!!!. And loving it. At the moment, I am stalking dh for some . I guess I did not fooled him last night .

Usually I start my period by now the only symptoms I have are boobs are. A little sore and I'm tired I slep from 7 last night till almost 10 this morning 
Maybe I'm just tired but I never ever sleep this much I was a little sick to my stomach yesterday morning so I'm keeping my fingers crossed then when I do test it's positive btw when do u girls test ? How long after af hasn't showed ?


----------



## mzswizz

well i usually test around 10-11dpo.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

I like to try to wait until 14dpo... which I managed to hold out for just once ahahaha! Last month I couldn't wait any longer and tested at 12dpo, and it was unfortuantely an accurage BFN. I think 12 is about as early as I'd test though.


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> well i usually test around 10-11dpo.

U don't wait till ur a couple days late ? 
I'll be 13 dpo tomorrow which is the day 
I'm suppose to start so should I test or wait ?


----------



## mzswizz

before i use to wait until AF was late to test but ended up getting bfns and then AF comes weeks late so i started testing early. Well my lp is 11 days so in reality im testing either on the day before or the day of AF due date. If you want you could wait to see if you are actually late before you test but 13dpo should be able to give you an accurate result.


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> before i use to wait until AF was late to test but ended up getting bfns and then AF comes weeks late so i started testing early. Well my lp is 11 days so in reality im testing either on the day before or the day of AF due date. If you want you could wait to see if you are actually late before you test but 13dpo should be able to give you an accurate result.

I'll probably get af cuz dh has slow mobility I doubt it worked conceiving naturally when we been trying to since December and nothing


----------



## mzswizz

there is a chance because i have heard of women who's men either have slow mobility or low sperm count or 0% mobility and they end up conceiving naturally which came as a shock to them because they didnt think it would happen. So dont give up hope. Plus ttc takes time. DH and I have been ttc for 2 years and 1 month since m/c and still nothing but we just got to keep trying because we know something will happen.


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> there is a chance because i have heard of women who's men either have slow mobility or low sperm count or 0% mobility and they end up conceiving naturally which came as a shock to them because they didnt think it would happen. So dont give up hope. Plus ttc takes time. DH and I have been ttc for 2 years and 1 month since m/c and still nothing but we just got to keep trying because we know something will happen.

well cross ur fingers im in that catagory cuz since dh is so excited to get preggers hes already bought baby stuff and can b hard to see when ur on af lol:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

Lol. I think my dh wont get excited until he sees pregnant on a hpt lol. Then he be excited but super excited once a scan comes. I think he probably secretly hoping for twins.


----------



## Blueyed22

Hi ladies! I am new to the site and jsut looking for some support while we go through the hectic 2WW. I am having good symptoms and no signs of PMS. I tested today and got a :bfn: I am positive tho because it is early :winkwink: As far as symptoms I have backaches, dull cramps, ONE boob is sore, nose bleed (I had a nose bleed with my 1st), I also had a dream that someone I knew was expecting!!!! (Again happened with our first) We lost the baby on 6 JAN. Hopeful that this is my month and this bean sticks! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Blueyed22 said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to the site and jsut looking for some support while we go through the hectic 2WW. I am having good symptoms and no signs of PMS. I tested today and got a :bfn: I am positive tho because it is early :winkwink: As far as symptoms I have backaches, dull cramps, ONE boob is sore, nose bleed (I had a nose bleed with my 1st), I also had a dream that someone I knew was expecting!!!! (Again happened with our first) We lost the baby on 6 JAN. Hopeful that this is my month and this bean sticks! :happydance:

good luck im waiting to test either tomorrow when im suppose to get af or maybe sunday on mothers day maybe ill finally get a surprise :)


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> Lol. I think my dh wont get excited until he sees pregnant on a hpt lol. Then he be excited but super excited once a scan comes. I think he probably secretly hoping for twins.

lol its funny cuz dh wants fertility treatments to have a higher risk of multiples he says the more the better .... but its me that has to carry them lol:wacko:


----------



## Blueyed22

Kaiecee said:


> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to the site and jsut looking for some support while we go through the hectic 2WW. I am having good symptoms and no signs of PMS. I tested today and got a :bfn: I am positive tho because it is early :winkwink: As far as symptoms I have backaches, dull cramps, ONE boob is sore, nose bleed (I had a nose bleed with my 1st), I also had a dream that someone I knew was expecting!!!! (Again happened with our first) We lost the baby on 6 JAN. Hopeful that this is my month and this bean sticks! :happydance:
> 
> good luck im waiting to test either tomorrow when im suppose to get af or maybe sunday on mothers day maybe ill finally get a surprise :)Click to expand...

Lucky!!!!! I am going to test on sunday with a cheapie one I got. I am just afraid tho because with our first angel baby I did not get a :BFP: till the day AF was due.


----------



## Kaiecee

Blueyed22 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to the site and jsut looking for some support while we go through the hectic 2WW. I am having good symptoms and no signs of PMS. I tested today and got a :bfn: I am positive tho because it is early :winkwink: As far as symptoms I have backaches, dull cramps, ONE boob is sore, nose bleed (I had a nose bleed with my 1st), I also had a dream that someone I knew was expecting!!!! (Again happened with our first) We lost the baby on 6 JAN. Hopeful that this is my month and this bean sticks! :happydance:
> 
> good luck im waiting to test either tomorrow when im suppose to get af or maybe sunday on mothers day maybe ill finally get a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky!!!!! I am going to test on sunday with a cheapie one I got. I am just afraid tho because with our first angel baby I did not get a :BFP: till the day AF was due.Click to expand...

whem is ur af due?


----------



## Blueyed22

Kaiecee said:


> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to the site and jsut looking for some support while we go through the hectic 2WW. I am having good symptoms and no signs of PMS. I tested today and got a :bfn: I am positive tho because it is early :winkwink: As far as symptoms I have backaches, dull cramps, ONE boob is sore, nose bleed (I had a nose bleed with my 1st), I also had a dream that someone I knew was expecting!!!! (Again happened with our first) We lost the baby on 6 JAN. Hopeful that this is my month and this bean sticks! :happydance:
> 
> good luck im waiting to test either tomorrow when im suppose to get af or maybe sunday on mothers day maybe ill finally get a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky!!!!! I am going to test on sunday with a cheapie one I got. I am just afraid tho because with our first angel baby I did not get a :BFP: till the day AF was due.Click to expand...
> 
> whem is ur af due?Click to expand...

 It's due next wednesday. Ill be 12 DPO on Sunday. Soooo its not to terribly soon I will be testing.


----------



## Kaiecee

Blueyed22 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to the site and jsut looking for some support while we go through the hectic 2WW. I am having good symptoms and no signs of PMS. I tested today and got a :bfn: I am positive tho because it is early :winkwink: As far as symptoms I have backaches, dull cramps, ONE boob is sore, nose bleed (I had a nose bleed with my 1st), I also had a dream that someone I knew was expecting!!!! (Again happened with our first) We lost the baby on 6 JAN. Hopeful that this is my month and this bean sticks! :happydance:
> 
> good luck im waiting to test either tomorrow when im suppose to get af or maybe sunday on mothers day maybe ill finally get a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky!!!!! I am going to test on sunday with a cheapie one I got. I am just afraid tho because with our first angel baby I did not get a :BFP: till the day AF was due.Click to expand...
> 
> whem is ur af due?Click to expand...
> 
> It's due next wednesday. Ill be 12 DPO on Sunday. Soooo its not to terribly soon I will be testing.Click to expand...

i have a little cramping hope its not af i have a 28 day cycle so im due tomorrow its usually 1 day early but nothing so far im not out till the witch shows up lol


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Nieveslady, finger crossed for you :hugs:.

@Kaiecee, we can never predict what the human body can do, everything is possible. There are people that was told they will never be able to conceive, and BAM!!!, they are popping rugrats like no tomorrow.

As for the early shopping, I wish dh would of let me. Every times that I look at baby items, he tells me to wait :nope:.

@ Blueyed, I hope you get that :bfp: and that the :witch: stays far away from you.

As for me, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!, it was worth the wait :blush:. It made it sweeter.

On another note, cd ? still do not know. At the moment I am trying to type fast. Dh is gunning for my laptop, telling me its time for bed. PPPPlease, I know what he wants, I am playing coy :haha:.

@mzswizz and hitthejackpot, we need to get those :bfp: for the summer :happydance:. I am getting inpatient, too many pregnant people around me. Just found out that another, yes another member at my kingdom hall is pregnant, that makes it #3, 1 already gave birth (she got married a month after I did), cheech, whyyyyy!!! :brat:. And to make it worse, she's flaunting her little belly. I knowwww!!!, I would of done the same, if not worse. I'll be milking that pregnancy like I was the first woman ready to be pregnant :rofl:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Kaiecee said:


> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueyed22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I am new to the site and jsut looking for some support while we go through the hectic 2WW. I am having good symptoms and no signs of PMS. I tested today and got a :bfn: I am positive tho because it is early :winkwink: As far as symptoms I have backaches, dull cramps, ONE boob is sore, nose bleed (I had a nose bleed with my 1st), I also had a dream that someone I knew was expecting!!!! (Again happened with our first) We lost the baby on 6 JAN. Hopeful that this is my month and this bean sticks! :happydance:
> 
> good luck im waiting to test either tomorrow when im suppose to get af or maybe sunday on mothers day maybe ill finally get a surprise :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky!!!!! I am going to test on sunday with a cheapie one I got. I am just afraid tho because with our first angel baby I did not get a :BFP: till the day AF was due.Click to expand...
> 
> whem is ur af due?Click to expand...
> 
> It's due next wednesday. Ill be 12 DPO on Sunday. Soooo its not to terribly soon I will be testing.Click to expand...
> 
> i have a little cramping hope its not af i have a 28 day cycle so im due tomorrow its usually 1 day early but nothing so far im not out till the witch shows up lolClick to expand...

im gonna go to bed now i hope the :witch doesnt show up for another 9 months im wishing u all baby dust
:dust:


----------



## Kaiecee

So woke up with no cramps sore boobs and still no af I'll test 
Probably tomorrow or Monday if the witch doesn't show :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaicee-cant wait for your bfp :winkwink:

@skittles-yes we need our bfps asap because everybody i know either is pregnant or just had a baby recently. Im ready to flaunt a baby bump around :haha:

AFM, im on cd4 and my temp rose to 97.80 but i discarded the temp due to me having a toothache and i took meds. I tried aleve but it didnt really work so i took tylenol before bed so im assuming one of those, if not both, contributed to the rise in temp. Well, dh and i both work today but i get off early so im happy. I have been having a rather good time at work and my supervisor hasnt been rude lately so thats good. Also, i have found out that we are getting 2 new part-time employees :happydance: Happy about that because they would be in my age group so now i will have somebody to talk to. Also, hopefully now i wont have to stay late so i might be able to leave on time compared to staying 15 minutes after on most days. So everything is going well. DH is still on his 60 day program. He missed 1 day because we came home very late so thats understandable but he didnt miss yesterday's workout so i was happy that he is staying on it. I found out my friend's due date is Oct. 4th so she doesn't have long to go. Looking at FF, it put possible ov on June 1st so we shall see if that happens. If i do ov on June 1st and conceive, then my edd would be in March which is the same month of my other best friend's birthday so we shall see. Yesterday, I had a good day except for the excruciating toothache. Its not as bad as it was yesterday so its getting better. I put some orajel on it so its helping. Also, my mom and i both dyed our hair. Mines is red and hers is blonde. The color is different but it looks nice on her because she is very light skinned (alot of people mistaked her for spanish :haha: ). My hair is a nice burgundy color. I love it. Well, the bleeding is medium/heavy for now. 3 more days before AF suppose to end. Hopefully AF leaves on time this time around.


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> @kaicee-cant wait for your bfp :winkwink:
> 
> @skittles-yes we need our bfps asap because everybody i know either is pregnant or just had a baby recently. Im ready to flaunt a baby bump around :haha:
> 
> AFM, im on cd4 and my temp rose to 97.80 but i discarded the temp due to me having a toothache and i took meds. I tried aleve but it didnt really work so i took tylenol before bed so im assuming one of those, if not both, contributed to the rise in temp. Well, dh and i both work today but i get off early so im happy. I have been having a rather good time at work and my supervisor hasnt been rude lately so thats good. Also, i have found out that we are getting 2 new part-time employees :happydance: Happy about that because they would be in my age group so now i will have somebody to talk to. Also, hopefully now i wont have to stay late so i might be able to leave on time compared to staying 15 minutes after on most days. So everything is going well. DH is still on his 60 day program. He missed 1 day because we came home very late so thats understandable but he didnt miss yesterday's workout so i was happy that he is staying on it. I found out my friend's due date is Oct. 4th so she doesn't have long to go. Looking at FF, it put possible ov on June 1st so we shall see if that happens. If i do ov on June 1st and conceive, then my edd would be in March which is the same month of my other best friend's birthday so we shall see. Yesterday, I had a good day except for the excruciating toothache. Its not as bad as it was yesterday so its getting better. I put some orajel on it so its helping. Also, my mom and i both dyed our hair. Mines is red and hers is blonde. The color is different but it looks nice on her because she is very light skinned (alot of people mistaked her for spanish :haha: ). My hair is a nice burgundy color. I love it. Well, the bleeding is medium/heavy for now. 3 more days before AF suppose to end. Hopefully AF leaves on time this time around.

Ty I'm hoping for my :bfp:too :)


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Still no witch sore boobs moody everything 
Seems to be setting me off I'm emotional I've already wanted to cry 3 times 
Today over nothing :(


----------



## mzswizz

If i was you. I wouldve tested by now lol


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> If i was you. I wouldve tested by now lol

Maybe I'm scared u think I have a good chance for bfp? 
I'll test tomorrow morning and let u know thanks


----------



## mzswizz

Yes. You should be able to get an accurate result. Usually af comes around 13 or 14dpo and alot women have dark lines on their tests around that time.


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizz, you beat me. I am getting red highlights today :haha:. Hmmm, so we do have a lot in common.

@Kaiecee, I am :happydance:, for you. We need those :bfp: rolling. Pleeease be the mascot for this month. 

Saturday, hmm, such a relaxing day. I clean and cooked yesterday, so I get to be lazy today.

Finally looked at a calendar. Today I am cd 8. I am getting pre-seed this cycle, I don't know why, but something is telling me to use it. Does anyone know if KY warming gel is good while ttc?. I have kept myself from using it for the past few months.


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> @Mzswizz, you beat me. I am getting red highlights today :haha:. Hmmm, so we do have a lot in common.
> 
> @Kaiecee, I am :happydance:, for you. We need those :bfp: rolling. Pleeease be the mascot for this month.
> 
> Saturday, hmm, such a relaxing day. I clean and cooked yesterday, so I get to be lazy today.
> 
> Finally looked at a calendar. Today I am cd 8. I am getting pre-seed this cycle, I don't know why, but something is telling me to use it. Does anyone know if KY warming gel is good while ttc?. I have kept myself from using it for the past few months.

Well my boobs are really sore now and I usually don't get that during af so I hope that's a sign 

Also I've only heard of pre seed working for ttc


----------



## Kaiecee

All. Know if I get pregnant this cycle I have to wonder if it was all the brazil nuts and pineapple juice not from concentrated that helped :)


----------



## skittles76

Thanks Kaiecee.

I have always seen the pre-seed at Walgreens and heard about it on this forum. Lucky I had stop using the ky warming jelly. I actually looked it up online and it says it slows, or damage the sperms. Yicks !!!

Your symptoms are looking good. Finger crossed for you.


----------



## Kaiecee

My boobs hurt so much and I crave milk so much even though I hate it 
Did u read up on the brazil nuts and the pineapple juice ( not from concentrate)
Take them for ur 2 ww and it's suppose to help with implantation so if I get my bfp I know it must have helped


----------



## skittles76

Sorry about the delay. I had my 5 yrs old neighbor over. And you know at that age the little rugrats talk and ask questions non stop. I just drop her home. 

I did some research about the brazil nuts and funny thing. I eat it all the time and like it, but, I never knew the name :haha:. I'll stock up on some in the AM.

As for the pineapple, DEADLY, I am allergic to it. I use to eat it when I was younger, but it always made my lips and throat itchy. In my teen I end up at the hospital with a high allergic reaction to it. Doctor told me to stay far away from it.


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> Sorry about the delay. I had my 5 yrs old neighbor over. And you know at that age the little rugrats talk and ask questions non stop. I just drop her home.
> 
> I did some research about the brazil nuts and funny thing. I eat it all the time and like it, but, I never knew the name :haha:. I'll stock up on some in the AM.
> 
> As for the pineapple, DEADLY, I am allergic to it. I use to eat it when I was younger, but it always made my lips and throat itchy. In my teen I end up at the hospital with a high allergic reaction to it. Doctor told me to stay far away from it.

Well then I'd stay away from Pinapple
Well lucky I didn't test today getting af I think was bd with dh and pink all over off to iui once I ovulate very sad :(


----------



## skittles76

Sorry :hugs:. Darn witch.

My dh got traumatized the time that happened. Now 2 days before af is due, no dtd.

Goodnight. Duty is calling :blush:.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I haven't bleed since last night and when I did it was very light pink mixed with cm
And I'm just confused on when the witch will come full blown this never happens like this 
At this point I just want to start my treatment and for that I need my af :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Did bd with dh and no blood what's going on


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@kaiecee, hang in there :hugs:.


----------



## Kaiecee

No blood so far maybe I'll test tomorrow


----------



## skittles76

finger crossed for you


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm completly confused confused this happened once I was 12 days late then it was negitive
But that was cuz I was on clomid.... I haven't taken any fertility pills in almost 3 months sp it can't b from that maybe I'll test tomorrow what do u all think I need some advice


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi ladies! I can't believe that it is already Sunday night. Where did my weekend go?? Thinking of you all!

I am on CD6 and day 2 of 5 on Clomid. I know it is something very little, but taking the Clomid at least makes me feel like I am moving forward and actively doing something to advance this process. 

I have been feeling like garbage all day as I am down with a wicked sinus infection. I will be calling the doctor first thing in the morning to get on antibiotics as I don't want to go into my iui a week from tomorrow being this sick. That would completely suck!

I'm off to bed. Will catch up with you all tomorrow!


----------



## skittles76

@kaiecee, I usually test five days after af is due, but, that's me. I can hold on. But if you can test, test, you are already past your due date. 

@HitTheJackpot, Why is it that I get everything that you and mzswizz gets. She got color in her hair, and I got highlights. With you, I have the sinus infection in common :haha:. I so hate spring it's my nighmare.


As for me cd 9, doing my lazy bd, and it's fun :blush:. No stressing, no headache. Just fun.

This cycle I am having dh drinking only water, no juice, no soda. He gets the soda at work, because I do not buy soda :nope:, sneaky boy. I also bought the brazil nuts, but I noticed that I already have the selenium in my diet. Oh well, does not hurt to have more. Dh hates it, but he likes eggs, so it works perfect:happydance:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks ill maybe wait ill talk to my nurse tomorrow and see what she says its just really annoying now id actually rather have my af then not know cuz then id be going to my iui :)
babay dust to u all


----------



## Kaiecee

View attachment 398413


hope u all can see this
became this clear in 30seconds i cant belive it i was sure the witch was just scewing with me thanks u all ladies for pulling me through this :)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

OMG OMG OMG!! Congratulations, Kaiecee!! We finally got our first :bfp:

:thumbup::happydance::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::blue::pink::yellow::dance::hug::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Sending happy, healthy pregnancy vibes your way!!


----------



## Kaiecee

HitTheJackpot said:


> OMG OMG OMG!! Congratulations, Kaiecee!! We finally got our first :bfp:
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::blue::pink::yellow::dance::hug::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Sending happy, healthy pregnancy vibes your way!!

thanks u too hope we both have a healthy 9 months :)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ohh, well thanks :) But I'm not pregnant.... yet :D When I said "we" finally got our first BFP, I meant of those of us on the thread :D hehehe... but still, BIG congrats to you! FXed!


----------



## skittles76

CONGRATULATION KAIECEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance: :dance: :yipee::headspin: :wohoo: YOU DID IT.

HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS.

It's funny, I was not going to log in, but I wanted to see your result. NICE.


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> CONGRATULATION KAIECEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance: :dance: :yipee::headspin: :wohoo: YOU DID IT.
> 
> HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MONTHS.
> 
> It's funny, I was not going to log in, but I wanted to see your result. NICE.

thanks so much u really helped me :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats kaiecee


----------



## Kaiecee

All u ladies are the best and for those without bfp I know u will get ur and I have my fingers crossed for all of u


----------



## skittles76

I am happy that we were helping. I do not know much about ttc, so thanks. Have a happy trip :happydance:. Well, one of my bestfriend called it a "the trip",so, ENJOY!!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd7 today and my temp is 97.41. My current chart seems to favor both of my previous charts in a few temps so let's see how it goes this cycle. Well i was very busy yesterday with DH. DH wanted to take the practice test for the ASVAB so he went to the Armed Forces recruitment center to take it and he decided to go tooooo..........the ARMY. And here is the jaw dropping news that nobody expects.....i am signing up with him also. They sat us down and talked to us and we pretty much spent the whole day asking questions and we passed the practice test. We take the actual ASVAB tomorrow. They have a program for married active duty soldiers. The program pretty much let's us live how we are now meaning we will be living together just depending on our jobs, we will either be at the same job or going to our own job every day like we do now. So that's great. I actually talked to a woman who is a Sergeant and both her and her husband are enlisted. They live together and they are happy. Also they have children. She told me there is no certain time frame where I have to get pregnant. She said i can get pregnant whenever I want and just like civilian life, I work until i go on maternity leave so thats great. Also, we will have paid housing, paid tuition, food etc so its pretty much like we are living for freee. The only bills we would have to pay is phone, cable, internet and our car payment but other than that..everything is free if we live on base which we are planning to. I know this is a shock but I believe this is the best decision. Also, since we both will be enlisted..we both get a G.I. Bill of $45,000 max which can either be used for school after we leave the Army for us or be for our children's college tuition which we plan to use for the kids. Now, this will really be great because we would have stability, we will be financially set and we could have kids with no worries. Oh and they have free healthcare and dental and also life insurance :thumbup: As our kids grow up they also get our benefits so we are set :thumbup: Oh and once we passed the ASVAB and pick the specialty job that we want out of the options....we will be sent to Basic Training for 10 weeks innn........October! So atleast DH and I can go to the doc, see what's wrong get everything out the way and by October, if i dont conceive before then, we are on our way to training. If i do get pregnant, well then I will still join him on the base just after he get out of basic training. Whew well this was a long and shocking update. So I am done ranting :haha:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

OMG! MzSwizz...my jaw is on floor - from both shock AND awe!! That is AMAZING! What a life-changing decision! I admire you more than I can even express... truly! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Skittles - I think you would have been better off sticking with just the highlights... :D So sorry you are sick too! GAH! How flippin' miserable! :hugs:

AFM - Went to the doc yesterday because I wanted to see if she would give me meds so I could at least be on the mend by Monday's IUI, but nope. She said it's viral... an Upper Respiratory Infection, but both she and I know that I am extremely sensitive to these and it will turn into a full-blown sinus infection just about the time the weekend rolls around - and just in time for my IUI. So, we are waiting till the end of the week to start the antibiotics, because they won't do me any good right now.

I have been trying desperately to keep my body clear of anything other than Tylenol since starting the ttc process, but I am so dang miserable that I HAD to take sinus/cold meds just to get through the day. I SO wanted to stay home in bed with a cup of hot tea, but I'm a contractor so I don't get paid sick days. I'm working 65+ hours right now between the two jobs (and DP is working nearly as many) just to TRY to keep up with the cost of the donor sperm and the medical treatments/meds so I just can't afford to take any time off. If I don't get my BFP soon, I'll have to choose between my mortgage and donor sperm. Dang. Sometimes I think it would be easier if I was straight! :haha::haha: 

OK, my "poor me" rant is over... for the moment :blush:


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies

@Mzswizzz, WOW, I wish you the best on your new endeavor with dh. Hope everything works out for the best for you guys :hugs:. 

@HitTheJackpot, I did drink a lot of tea too. My doctor always told me , tea, lots of tea and any kind. I also use mucinex, which is pretty good and it also has guaifenesin that is good for cm (only use it when I am in a hurry to get rid of it, 2 days top). Another thing that I add in hot water is fresh garlic. By the way, mine is all gone. I always use natural medecines because I hate buying medecine.

As for me I am waiting for ovulation. This cycle also, I am doing the the relax bd. So much more enjoyable. Not that it was not enjoyable before :haha:. 

I don't know why, I feel like this month wil be different. I ate all the right food, and only drank water, no alcohol meaning my little Moscato wine was non-existent this month.


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> AFM, its cd7 today and my temp is 97.41. My current chart seems to favor both of my previous charts in a few temps so let's see how it goes this cycle. Well i was very busy yesterday with DH. DH wanted to take the practice test for the ASVAB so he went to the Armed Forces recruitment center to take it and he decided to go tooooo..........the ARMY. And here is the jaw dropping news that nobody expects.....i am signing up with him also. They sat us down and talked to us and we pretty much spent the whole day asking questions and we passed the practice test. We take the actual ASVAB tomorrow. They have a program for married active duty soldiers. The program pretty much let's us live how we are now meaning we will be living together just depending on our jobs, we will either be at the same job or going to our own job every day like we do now. So that's great. I actually talked to a woman who is a Sergeant and both her and her husband are enlisted. They live together and they are happy. Also they have children. She told me there is no certain time frame where I have to get pregnant. She said i can get pregnant whenever I want and just like civilian life, I work until i go on maternity leave so thats great. Also, we will have paid housing, paid tuition, food etc so its pretty much like we are living for freee. The only bills we would have to pay is phone, cable, internet and our car payment but other than that..everything is free if we live on base which we are planning to. I know this is a shock but I believe this is the best decision. Also, since we both will be enlisted..we both get a G.I. Bill of $45,000 max which can either be used for school after we leave the Army for us or be for our children's college tuition which we plan to use for the kids. Now, this will really be great because we would have stability, we will be financially set and we could have kids with no worries. Oh and they have free healthcare and dental and also life insurance :thumbup: As our kids grow up they also get our benefits so we are set :thumbup: Oh and once we passed the ASVAB and pick the specialty job that we want out of the options....we will be sent to Basic Training for 10 weeks innn........October! So atleast DH and I can go to the doc, see what's wrong get everything out the way and by October, if i dont conceive before then, we are on our way to training. If i do get pregnant, well then I will still join him on the base just after he get out of basic training. Whew well this was a long and shocking update. So I am done ranting :haha:

wow i loved reading ur post im happy for both of u and i wish u the best of luck :)


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies..i know i've been off because i was busy but now i can properly update.

AFM, im on cd9 and my temp is 97.61. I'm still experiencing spotting so it looks like AF might end soon. I haven't been on because DH and I have been pretty busy. We took the ASVAB yesterday and we both passed :happydance: Now, decisions have been changed and made. As far as the Army goes.....we are NOT going to the Army. But as far as the military goes...we've decided completely to go forward with.........the NAVY. The Navy is the type of military branch that we want to be in. You get to travel, the benefits are MUCH better, when it comes to pregnancy...they make sure everything goes well with the pregnancy and they take care of the women, pregnant women WILL NOT be on a ship if they are pregnant even if they are only 6 weeks pregnant :thumbup:, they have the Buddy Program which is a program that the government created for only 2 people to be able to be stationed together. For example, husband and wife, sibling with sibling, best friend with best friend. Which is pretty good. As far as deployment, dh and i cant be on the same ship because of what happens in the early 1900s when the Navy first was created. They dont want the whole family on the ship just in case, God forbid, if something happened to the ship..the entire family wont be gone and the legacy will be able to continue on. So we both will be assigned to ships but will only be on the ship for deployment and drills. Deployment wise, we will not be stuck at sea for months without seeing land. They are in the water for 2-3 weeks and they stop at different locations on the way to the destination and have 4-5 days off where we can just visit the location and the days off dont come from our vacation time which is good :thumbup: They also said if either of us are deployed, we can call each other when we go to a location, say where we at and we can fly out and be with each other so thats pretty awesome :thumbup: All of our questions were answered and there was no gray areas compared to the Army and we DONT have to worry about combatitive jobs etc because the Navy Seals etc are the combatitive ones. We WILL be able to see each other during basic training, just wont be able to sleep in the same bed. The only time we will be away from each other is when we do job training and deployment. But even if he deploys i can still take some time off and go vacation the location with him so its a win/win for us. I've talked to my friend in the Navy and she is happy. She said we would love it and she has enlisted for 8 years :shock: So i know she loves it. The pay is MUCH BETTER than the Army and they have great careers. Basic Training will NOT be 99% hard fitness work because the Navy isnt combatitive. They are mostly in classroom training with a small percentage of working out to stay fit of course and swimming. Which i feel is better. And they said they dont yell and be all in your face like the Army because they feel that wont help you push yourself. Everything is pretty much what works for us and they work with you so its great. From hearing Navy stories, you would think they are terrible but actually talking to people and especially our family currently in the Navy, its not bad at all. Oh and for sea sickness..they give you meds because everyone will get sea sick the first time around so atleast i know just in case. So yes the Navy is where we are heading. We are already doing the paperwork for the background check so we can push forward with the medical/physical. One we pass background check and the physical which is a normal physical check up..we decide our job and then decide how soon we want to leave and then receive the date we will leave out to basic training etc. So we are excited about this new journey. For now, we are putting ttc on hold until we get in and stationed and then ttc because we want to be situated first. But we still will go to the doc on July 23rd to figure out everything and then we wait which I have no problem doing. Im ready to travel the world with my DH and start our careers and family!!! :happydance:


----------



## skittles76

Hey ladies!!!

@mzswizz, I hear you. Whatever works the best for the family. I like the fact that you are open to new option in your life :thumbup:. 

@HitTheJackpot, how are you?

As for me, 1 dpo. I ovulated yesterday, I think?. Well, the ovulation pain was horrible. But, we had to do the bd. Meanwhile Poor dh was almost not able to perform, because we dtd too much :haha:. Lucky, he healed real quick.

Been busy the past few days also. Dh favorite uncle back home has been admitted to the hospital and he's not doing too well. They don't know if he's going to make it or not. So, I have dh roaming the house, feels like I have a naughty 2 yrs old. I might have to tie him to the sofa, it's driving me :wacko:.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls!

MzSwizz - Lots of big decisions! Sounds like ya'll are making the choices that will be best in the long run! Keeping you guys in my thoughts!! Keep us updated!

Kaiecee - How ya feelin?

Skittles - Keeping DH and Uncle in my thoughts! I'm good, thanks for asking. I think I'm finally on the upswing from this URI. :thumbup: Amazingly it hasn't turned into bronchitis, so I'm pleasantly surprised... typically by now I'd be nearly bedridden :haha: I worked my day job from home both yesterday afternoon and today, called off from my night job yesterday, too, so I have gotten a TON of sleep which made all the difference. 

And I LOL @ "healed real quick!:" Ahaha! Isn't that always the way?? :haha:

Still planning on the follicle check on Saturday morning. If they look good then IUI on Monday. I started to feel the pain from the follies tonight when my bladder started to fill up, so I know they're growing, or at least one is as only my left ovary is a bit ouchie so far. Both months previous I had 1 mature follicle on each ovary, so hopefully that will be the case again. :shrug:

:hugs: I think I'm off to bed. The naps I have gotten in the past few days have me wide awake right now... need to try to unwind!


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-tie him to a chair :rofl: Your dh and uncle will be in our thoughts. And whoo hoo for being 1dpo! And yes, we are opened to new options and what's best for us.

@hitthejackpot-thanks and will keep you ladies updated. Also GL on Saturday :thumbup: Got to get the follicles growing.

AFM, today is cd10 and the spotting is gone so AF has left the building on cd9. Well at least i only spotted for 2 days and it only lasted 9 days this time :thumbup: Also, I've noticed my temps are in between both of my previous cycles' ranges so I don't know what to expect this time. But im thinking im going to ovulate because my temps are a little higher than last cycle's temps :thumbup: Well, right now, we've just been busy trying to get all the info from our family so we can fill it out in our paperwork. We've been pretty tired lately and this is the first cycle where we havent really been dtd because we've just been so busy. Also, now our nephew will be graduating high school in a few weeks and now he has decided to join the Navy too. But we kept telling him that he may not be stationed with us and just because he is our nephew doesn't really hold any significance. But he still wants to do it so we are supporting him and his mom (my SIL) is happy of his decision because she wants him to become independent and a man. Now, in order to make a decision for the Navy, we've talked to my friend Jeyvis who is currently enlisted and my dh's cousin who is going to retire in January after serving 20+ years in the Navy and also my godbrother who is currently enlisted and wants to retire in the Navy. We've talked to all and told them the things the recruiters said to see if they agree or they disagree. Majority of the things were accurate and they said training may be changed to 13 weeks now but they are not sure but if they said 8 weeks then its probably still 8 weeks and 13 weeks wont take effect until the following year. So we are pretty confident and all of them want to stay in there so that must mean something. We heard from all 3 different lifestyles how the Navy is. My friend is single, my godbrother is married with no kids and dh's cousin is married with 3 children. So if they can do it, we know we can :thumbup: The days are starting to move faster which is good because then i get to see my ob/gyn and figure everything out before we do leave for training but that's if we arent set to leave before then. But we shall see. If i cant get it done..then i will tell him my situation so he can put in notes for my next ob/gyn to do it. So everything will work out for us :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Good morning!!! not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3 dpo and I am in need too vent. Sil from "hell". I know, most people get along with their sil. I thought I did!. But "miss thing" is trying me.

1.. 
The nerve to tell me that if her and her mother where in the country dh would of not got married at city hall. Even if she was here. Is she for real!!!, what does your opinion has to do with the way I decided to get married!!!!. Do you and I'll do me. Not everybody wants to wear a gown and have a party. I just wanted to be dh and I. Is there something wrong with it? NOT!!!!!


2. 
Your culture, your culture your culture, who gives a crap!!!!. My culture says otherwise. My dh likes me the way I am. The bible does not say to obey and be a slave to your husband. What's wrong with letting him do the dishes once in a while. Does it says I have to serve him the food after I cooked it?, why can't he serve me the food that I already cooked!!!!!

3.
I did not want dh to fry his eggs with oil that she had fried her meat with. My man!!, am I not allowed to tell hhim it's not healthy for him, specially when she freaking burned the pan!!!, seriously!!!. I was ridiculed and made fun of as being too health cautious and that people do eventually die. She basically told me that I was being silly. I told dh that when he gets sick, i'll make sure that I send him back home to his momma and his sister. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!, I WANTED TO SMACK HER!!

4.
Now, for the worse. [email protected]#$% had the nerve to tell me over and over why dh and I did not conceived yet. Howwww come I did not used the dry leaves that her mother had sent me. Ohhhh, if I had drink it I problably would of conceived already. My mother in law had a gap of almost 10 yrs between dh and her. Pleeeeease, why would I drink tea that was not measured, and was not prescribed by a doctor to me, specially dry leaves that I do not even know.

WWWOOOOOO!!!, I thought that I would of feel better, but it's just fueling my upset. Yicks. I have to have a talk with dh when he gets back from work.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-That SIL needs to mind her own business. Trust me I been there with family members. Always saying this and that. It's like I dont tell you have to raise your kids and live your life so dont tell us how to do ours. What matters is that you two are happy and when it comes to decisions, you two talk it out to make a sound decision. At the end of the day, we all lay our heads in separate beds at separate houses. So unless she is your DH....she needs to shut up and worry about herself. Thats why those type of women are single nowadays because they worry about other people's relationship other than theirs. And i totally agree with you about the dry leaves. I wouldnt take anything from them neither. How you know that they would cause more harm than good. That's what we got doctors for?! She needs to mind her own business. If she doesnt like the way you two are living then she needs to leave. Either way it goes, you two are still going to live your life so she can KICK ROCKS :haha:

AFM, im cd11, temp is 97.53 and the opk is negative. DH and I dtd for the first time this cycle this morning. It was actually DH who initiated before work so it took me by surprised because i thought he was tired but I guess not :winkwink: DH and I, well let me rephrase that to I, am trying to complete our applications for the background check. I am almost done with completing mines. Now I just have to be done with mines and then finish the other half of DH's and we are good to go. I'm going to complete mines and then save it and then complete DH's and then send both off at the same time :thumbup: It's been a pretty tiring week and I have to go to work today. Then im off for 3 days yay :happydance: DH and I have decided that we are going to sell this house whenever we go into boot camp etc because we don't want to continue making payments for the mortgage if we already know we are not coming back to this house. We have already been trying to save up to move because this area and this house are nothing but headaches and stress and we just want to get out of here. Hopefully, today flies by so i can come home and start my 60 day endurance program on the kinect. I must say the UFC trainer game is working well for DH because he is getting smaller and you can REALLY see the difference. So i'm happy about that.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@mzswizz, thanks for the support. I talked it out with dh and typical male, he did not see anything wrong was said or done. But, he sure remember that I said that when he start bugging healthwise I will send him to his momma :growlmad:. Men!!!. 

But today I am going to teach them both a lesson. No cooking, no cleaning and keeping my mouth shut. We will see. 


Today is 4 dpo and I wish it was a more enjoyable day. At least I am not symptom spotting :haha:. Sil is keeping me distracted.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Skittles - UGH! What a mess! You sure don't need any of that ever, let alone right now when you're just 4dpo. Hang in there, but keep doing what you're doing. There is NO NEED to take crap from ANYONE, I don't care WHO they are or who they are related to! You deserve better than be spoken to like that!

MzSwizz - Kudos for following up with the forms! Sometimes the other-halves don't always have the best follow through :D YAY for DTD just for fun! :happydance:

AFM - Had my follicle check this morning and it went great! I have three follicles, all on the left ovary, but one of them is waaaay to big at 38mm. They said that it could be the big one from last month that just hasn't dissolved yet, but even if it is a new one, follicles larger than 25mm rarely contribute to pregnancy, so we are relying on the remaining 2 on the left. They are at 18mm and 22mm which is textbook size, so that's great news! There are 2 on the right but they are too small and will likely not mature, which is fine with me... I think the chance for twins is quite enough for me :D

Soooo, I'll be giving myself the trigger about 10 minutes from now and will have the IUI at 10am Monday morning! :happydance: :thumbup:

Spent the rest of the day with my partner... she and I went to a nice breakfast, then both had 30 minute massages, a little shopping for a new outfit for me to wear to our friend's engagement party, which was very nice, then home. Spending the evening together, going to pop some popcorn and watch some Deadliest Catch episodes from the DVR.... nice and relaxing! Church in the morning then taking it easy the rest of the day, just doing some grocery shopping and light housework. :happydance: What a great weekend!


----------



## skittles76

Hello

@HitTheJackpot, thanks. We talked it out and I realized that she is still a kid in her way of thinking and doing stuff. She's getting married in july, so, what goes around, comes around. She going to have 3 sisters in law :haha:, so I'll see how she will deal with them.
Now it's 1 am and we are watching korean drama, my favorites, 2 nights in a row. Finally something that we have in commun.
By the way, good luck with the iui today. (I hope I spelled it right)


Sucks being 6 dpo and trying to relax, but it seems impossible. I went to bed at 3:30 am watching dramas with the sil, and was woken up at 6 to be told that my uncle in law had pass. So, I had to wake up poor dh to pass him the phone. From that time until now I am restless like crazy. It feels like I am in a frozen moment were I cannot get my muscles to relax.

I hope today brings me a little relaxation in any form or shape because I sure do need it. Were is my trusted bottle of Moscato when I need it!!!. Shame on dh cousins for drinking all my wine.


----------



## mzswizz

@HittheJackpot-GL on your trigger IUI today! Would be exciting if you do conceive and with twins!!!

@skittles-Aww no :hugs: Hopefully you and DH have a brighter day today. 

AFM, im cd13, temp is 97.80 and opk is negative. It's pretty strange that my temp keeps rising. Yesterday's temp is 97.71 and today is 97.80. I guess its just my body doing its own thing. I know I havent o'd yet for sure so i guess thats all that matters. Well, we've finished the paperwork for the Navy so now we just wait and see what happens. We've just been preparing physically for the training so atleast we dont get into it with being physically out of shape. So now we just patiently wait for that. I think my body is doing its own thing. I have clear cm but it has no stretch to it. But it was pretty weird. My temp went up and i have this clear film of cm. It's kind of like the type of cm you get when you get aroused (sorry tmi). But whatever my body is doing, hopefully its something good and not me not going to ov again. Im just hoping i do ov this cycle so atleast i can see if my ob/gyn theory is right. DH and I were talking about ttc and he seems excited about ttc while in the Navy :thumbup: He was already saying hopefully we get good doctors and if its necessary, they prescribe the best drugs and we end up conceiving rather quickly. So its looks like we will be ttc as soon as possible. But im thinking like a couple months after we get settled in so at least we get adjusted to our work schedule etc. But at least I know that dh still wants kids and he still wants them as soon as possible. So im thinking this will all work out for us. And here's the pics of my recent opks.
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-21_07-58-02_273.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skittles76

@mzswizz, hopefully you ovulate this cycle. 

@HitTheJackpot, how did it go. Are the little swimmers heading south yet. 

Woke up today with a headache. I can't believe that I went to bed at 2 again. Maybe that is the reason I get this headaches, I need my sleep :haha:.

Went to the council to get dh passport renewed, thinking that it will only take a day or two for emergencies. Nope, it takes 7 business day. Sucks for dh because the funeral is this saturday. I seriously thought that it will not take that long. I end up getting a temporary passport the same day last year. I guess every country is different. Kudos for Europe.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls! Just a quickie tonight, but wanted to check in. I'm headed to bed here shortly as the discomfort today from my left ovary has been intense. The IUI went just fine. No problems at all, so as of 10am I am officially in my TWW. Let the waiting begin!

But, between the two mature follicles that are adjacent to each other and the leftover follie from last month that is gigantic... ovulation today has been quite painful... more so than I have ever experienced anyways. I have been doubled over in pain several times today and was only comfortable when I was finally able to take a nap after falling asleep in the recliner. Sooo... I'm taking Tylenol and climbing into bed. Will catch up more tomorrow when I'm at work :D


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Thanks and i love your avatar :thumbup:

@hitthejackpot-glad everything went well and hopefulyl you wont be in pain tomorrow morning. yay for going to be in the tww tomorrow!!


----------



## skittles76

Hi all!!!

@mzswizz, it's my "now" picture, lol. 

@HitTheJackpot, yicks, but at least you know you are ovulating. Nice. With my ovulation pain I can take some aspirin and it's gone. Hang in there :hugs:.


7 or 8 dpo for me today. Dh had me wearing wedges with a long dress, his favorite, not mine :nope:and I took a spill at the market. My hip and booty hurts. I have never fell in my whole life. Well, if I count that time back when I used to live in Massachusetts where we woke up with ice everywhere. I was in the bus yard where I worked and I found myself literally looking at the sky :haha:. I didn't feel any pain, I actually laughed it off. I sure do not missed the snow and ice. I was getting tired of it after 18 yrs.

Now ladies, I know that when you are pregnant you should avoid all spills. But is it also dangerous in the tww?. 

I feel pain under my belly also.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-i think you should be fine. i think you wouldnt have to worry unless you are always falling then that will be a problem. But accidents happen so i think if you are pregnant, you will be fine. And speaking of falling, I remembered when dh and I were dating and i was at his house and i was walking towards the living room to ask him a question, i ended up slipping on water and fell right on my booty and all me and dh could do was laugh :haha:

@hitthejackpot-how are you today?

@kaiecee-where are you?

AFM, im cd15 today and my opk is negative which means....ov day is today :happydance: My temp dropped significantly from 97.71 to 97.14 :shock: So i am definitely ov'ing today which means I will be 1dpo tomorrow yay :happydance: This cycle, even though on my chart it has the prenatal vitamins, i haven't been taking them routinely. So i missed A LOT of days. I think i have taken them probably 3 times or so :blush: It would be pretty funny if I do get pregnant because of the fact that my mind and DH's mind has been sooo focused on the Navy that we were willing to put TTC on hold. Either way it goes...we are still going to go to the Navy. Our plan is if im not pregnant then we go to boot camp together etc. But if i am pregnant, dh continues the enlistment process, i move when he gets stationed, and by then I should be almost ready to give birth so it will work out fine. Then once i have the baby, i think i will wait maybe 6 months and then continue with my enlistment process so we both can be active duty officers :thumbup: So i think it will work out fine for us. I know one thing i got to work on is swimming. Im a pretty okay swimmer. I dont get to swim alot but i can swim. I just got to practice more. Now my dh can swim like a professional and im more on the novice level :haha: So got to practice that because swimming from one side of the olympic pool to the other in 14 mins and floating for 5 mins is part of boot camp and they will only do that once. So i just have to practice so i wont psych myself out and fail. Well now its all a waiting game now :coffee:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Mornin girls!!

Sorry I haven't been around very much... things have been a little crazy around here so I haven't been online much at all.

MzSwizz - :happydance: for ovulation! :thumbup: Sounds like a good plan you and DH are putting together! Will keep sending good vibes your way re: Navy AND TTC! :hugs: And who knows... sometimes it is when you stop trying that you actually succeed! 

Skittles - I agree! Great pic! And, glad you talked it out with SIL. That has got to help your stress level in so many ways! It's a bit of a relief, I'm sure. At 7 or 8 dpo, I think you'll be ok re: fall, aside from the soreness, of course. If there is a little one in there, it most likely wasn't implanted yet and is still pretty squishy, so should be able to withstand the fall, I'd imagine. Just remember, I'm no medical professional :D :haha:

AFM - the O pains eased significantly overnight on Monday, so I was feeling much better yesterday. Still had the occasional pang, and pressure when my bladder started to fill up. Today I barely notice it. Thank goodness... I never understood the cramps and pain that my cousins used to go through with their cycles in high school. Boy, I sure do now! :blush:

Had a wicked headache all day yesterday but the air pressure was changing so I'm sure that is what it was related to. Feeling fine and froggy today, though! No ailments to complain about :haha: 

DP is convinced that we will succeed this month... she is so excited that it is contagious! She made me promise to eat 2 tbs of wheat germ every day and is now making me breakfast and lunch to bring to work every day, to make sure I "get a good and *healthy *menu for the baby." She's so cute :D :haha: Have to admit, with the earlier IUI, low stress, and my mental attitude, I think we have a really great chance this month. FXed!!

Have a great day, ladies! Will check in later! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## activelyttcb

Hi y'all. @skittles76: sorry about ur silly SIL. @hitthejackpot: GL to you.
I am about 8dpo and I've got no symptoms at all....i am freaking out like mad cos its so unusual for even my pre-ttc cycles!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot-Sounds like everything is going good on your end and your temps look amazing :thumbup: Hopefully my temp shoots right up tomorrow. And dh does the same for me. He says he got to make sure im eating so i can be healthy for a baby :cloud9: how cute.

@activelyttcb-usually no signs can mean its a good sign. Some women dont have any signs or symptoms and just test out on a whim and end up pregnant so fxed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> @skittles-i think you should be fine. i think you wouldnt have to worry unless you are always falling then that will be a problem. But accidents happen so i think if you are pregnant, you will be fine. And speaking of falling, I remembered when dh and I were dating and i was at his house and i was walking towards the living room to ask him a question, i ended up slipping on water and fell right on my booty and all me and dh could do was laugh :haha:
> 
> @hitthejackpot-how are you today?
> 
> @kaiecee-where are you?
> 
> AFM, im cd15 today and my opk is negative which means....ov day is today :happydance: My temp dropped significantly from 97.71 to 97.14 :shock: So i am definitely ov'ing today which means I will be 1dpo tomorrow yay :happydance: This cycle, even though on my chart it has the prenatal vitamins, i haven't been taking them routinely. So i missed A LOT of days. I think i have taken them probably 3 times or so :blush: It would be pretty funny if I do get pregnant because of the fact that my mind and DH's mind has been sooo focused on the Navy that we were willing to put TTC on hold. Either way it goes...we are still going to go to the Navy. Our plan is if im not pregnant then we go to boot camp together etc. But if i am pregnant, dh continues the enlistment process, i move when he gets stationed, and by then I should be almost ready to give birth so it will work out fine. Then once i have the baby, i think i will wait maybe 6 months and then continue with my enlistment process so we both can be active duty officers :thumbup: So i think it will work out fine for us. I know one thing i got to work on is swimming. Im a pretty okay swimmer. I dont get to swim alot but i can swim. I just got to practice more. Now my dh can swim like a professional and im more on the novice level :haha: So got to practice that because swimming from one side of the olympic pool to the other in 14 mins and floating for 5 mins is part of boot camp and they will only do that once. So i just have to practice so i wont psych myself out and fail. Well now its all a waiting game now :coffee:

Hey how are u all? Maybe u can help me out sometimes after bd I have a little pink do u think it's just my cervix?


----------



## mzswizz

yes spotting after sex is normal. Its because now you have an increased amount of blood flow going there and if your cervix is irritated, then you would have some spotting or bleeding. Sometimes doctors tell you to not dtd until it stops or refrain from dtd during the first trimester, it all depends on the situation.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

Welcome, activelyttcb. I'll second mzswizz comment, no symptoms is good. With ttc everything goes. I also do not have any symptoms.

@mzswizz, :happydance: on the ovulation. So nice, everybody ovulated this cycle. It will be great too, if we all get :bfp:. As for the fall, I did burst out laughing, dh actually was starring at me lke I was crazy :laugh2:.

@HitTheJackpot, so true, now we see the importance of that nagging ovulation pain, lol. But, I happy that it's almost gone for you. Kudos for your dp, it makes it worth all the headache of ttc. We are some lucky bunch.

@Kaiecee, Hi!. Mzswizz, got your answer :thumbup:. 


As for me cd 8, my hip and booty are all fine. dh gave me a massage. It was so funny because I had went to bed before he did. I just fell hands on my body. He did not even bother to look for the body oil, he used ky warming jelly :laugh2: which led to some late fun :blush:. 
I am at the laundrymat at the moment and while I am typing away on my laptop the whole place flooded, lol. Lucky me my clothes are almost dry.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd16 and my temp is 97.42. Its not a major temp rise but atleast it rose. Just got to wait and see what the next 2 days worth of temps are looking like. TBH, im in between about wanting to be pregnant. I mean I would love to get pregnant because we have been trying so long and hard but at the same time, if i do get pregnant, I will be delayed in the Navy enlistment process. Our recruiter and the rest of his team are making sure we are both processed together and at the same time so if i do get pregnant its like all the hard work was done for nothing. Now im not saying I wouldnt be happy if I do get pregnant but i just think it would be a little harder to get our paperwork etc together if we end up enlisting at different times. So as you can see im back and forth with wanting to be pregnant and wanting a pregnancy to come after we are enlisted. But at the end of the day, its whatever God decides. So if we conceive now, then obviously he has a plan for us and we will make it through no matter what. TTC wise, this morning, I had alot of creamy cm. So im thinking ov was yesterday. I have no more dull cramping and its back to normal. The only thing is, I woke up with a headache this morning but i think its just from being very exhausted. And yesterday, my uterus area was very sensitive. Dont know why but it felt as if it was thin or very fragile. Never had felt that before so that was a first and I felt that throughout the whole day. Well on the bright side im 1dpo finally so let the countdown begin.


----------



## mzswizz

soooo i was on FF and decided to change the settings on the fertility analyzer to just the opk/ov watch detector because i dont really check my cm often and i dont really put any specific signs or symptoms so i just base it off of temps and opk. And well lo and behold with that setting, it changed my chart and it has me at 1dpo and have the vertical line stating that ov day was cd15 but it just didnt do a CL yet so yayyyyy :happydance:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Swizz- :happydance: Woot Woot! Sounds like all is good then!! 

Skittles - KY warming, eh? :haha: Sounds like a fun, spontaneous moment to me!! :happydance::happydance:

All is well here on my end. Feeling fine, mental attitude is great... only thing is that the days are going much, MUCH too slow! I mean really... shouldn't I be 12dpo by now?? :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

well atleast we are only 2 days apart in the tww :happydance: when are you planning to test?


----------



## HitTheJackpot

I plan to test on June 3 which would be 13 dpo... assuming I can hold out that long :D I may have to test on the 2nd if I can't wait :D


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!


@Mzswizz, happy 1 dpo :dance:. 

@HitTheJackpot, I wish I could test too, just for the fun of it, lol. I miss the rush. Hmmm. 

As for me dpo9, even if I was having any symptoms I would not even notice. Too busy with dh and sil. I got aggravated at him today. I have a problem were I can't stand cooking with dirty dishes in the sink. Two days ago sil was cooking chicken while the sink had dirty dishes in it, ewww, chicken juice all over the dishes in the sink, the fridge door and the floor. I told him to help out and "mister" ask me how many hands does it takes to cook a meal. No he did not!!!!. I understand that he was under pressure with his uncle pass, but not an excuse. I waited until today to address his attitude and he accused me of always finding wrong with his sister. Is he serious!!!, I told him even if it was Mother Theressa I would of been :growlmad:. Since I was driving, as soon as I got home, I gave him the key and went for a walk.

I guess my method worked because tonight when I went to the bedroom I found a hallmark bloosoming rose, so sweet.

So it's make up you know what time :blush:

In a way my sil is helping my tww, because she is sure keeping me busy.


----------



## activelyttcb

Hi Ladies!

I've got this bitter feeling/taste in my throat since last night.(8dpo). Any ideas what this could mean? or is it just random?


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot-i planned on testing on june 3rd also because i would be 10dpo and ff has my LP at 11 days for now. So im going to see if i can hold out and it looks like June is coming up behind us quicker than we know. Next week starts June yay :happydance:

@skittles-Glad you are keeping busy during the tww. And i agree, i cant cook with dirty dishes in the sink. Its just unsanitary. Especially bacteria coming from the raw meats onto dishes etc that you use to eat. You can get sick that way. So i understand exactly where you are coming from.

@actively-Well some women who were pregnant had a bitter/metallic taste in their mouth but it can go either way. It could be pregnancy related or just something random.

AFM, im 2dpo today and my temp only rose a little to 97.49. Im thinking im out this cycle because my rise is very slow. Compared to my last ov cycle where it increased rather quickly and by 2-3dpo, it was high. I know its still early but I just have the feeling im already out. CM has turned to a small amount and sticky. So I know ov is over for sure. Im hoping that this positive opk and the temp dip wasnt a dud ov because that would suck. So now i have to wait it out and see what tomorrow's temp looks like. Today, im off work so I am going to take my dog to the vet and relax. I was cleaning up last night so that saved me the time and hassle to clean :thumbup: Still waiting for the availability to open for the physical so the Navy can call and schedule us. Im just ready to move forward with the process but I still need to practice my swimming technique because at the rate im at, Im not going to pass the swim part. They do have swimming courses for the people who arent that good in swimming but I just want to be able to pass so i can get that course. Well time to start the day.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies.

10 dpo and I am ready for bed. Just wanted to say a quick hi and see how everyone is doing. I spent all day shopping last minute things with my sil. She's getting married in july. My legs and toes are hurting like crazy:haha:, and we end up getting everything we needed and more, I so love shopping on a budget.

Goodnight y'all, @mzswizz, enjoy the swimming, todays weather was perfect for it.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-glad you were keeping busy. Unfortunately, we didnt go swimming but its okay, we will on Sunday. Im pretty tired myself and dh went out with his best friend to the Hard Rock in Hollywood on 441 so its going to be me and the pets and the tv shows for awhile tonight. Might go to bed because i have work in the morning.


----------



## skittles76

Good morning ladies!!!

I have been logged on since yesterday and I was so busy with the sil that I could not post. 12 dpo, not anxious or stress out. Just waiting for my :bfp:, the :witch: could kick rocks or a tree for all I care.

The weirdest thing happen on thursday night (tmi) I had to go and I end up sitting on the toilet for over half an hour and nothing. I do not remember the last time that I was ever constipated. It scared me for a moment. I would of thought that it was because of the vitamins, but, I have been bad, I haven't taken them for weeks, totally forgot. I am lactose intolerant, so I just took a glass of milk and it did the trick in 15 minutes :haha:. I looked it up and it could be a pregnancy symptoms, but with my luck it might just be random :nope:. 

Now I am heading out again, more shopping :happydance:.

Mzswizz and HitTheJackpot I hope everything is going well for you ladies. Kaiecee how are you? how is the little bean doing? Any morning sickness yet?. Activelyttcb, how are you?


----------



## Kaiecee

So for now fingers crossed I'm not spotting anymore after sex but doctor said its normal cuz of the blood going to my cervix. 

I'm 6w 1d I have my first appointment June 14th 
So I'm hoping for some good news I feel sick in the morning and during the day but I usually I get sick after 10 weeks till the end throwing up 3-5 times a day which really sucks :)


----------



## skittles76

That is great. I am looking forward to the throwing up, seriously, lol. My friend told me that it made her feel good, it was a way for her to know the baby was doing her thing.

Your first appointment, oooooooooh!. Don't mind me I am living thru everyone else pregnancy :blush:.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls!

I am still here... and still doing well! It has just been a crazy weekend so far and my internet time has been virtually nonexistent! I have no signs or symptoms of anything at all, but I'm only 6 dpo so not expecting much yet :D Hoping for an implantation dip in the next few days hehe.

I will catch up with everyone tomorrow as time allows. Just wanted to post that I'm alive and well :D


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee- glad the spotting stopped but like the doc said its normal because the blood going there.

@skittles-yes constipation is a pregnancy symptom so fxed for you.

@hitthejackpot-your temps are looking amazing, fxed this is for you.

AFM, im on cd20 today and my temp rose from 97.23 to 97.73. Yesterday, DH and I went swimming and I must say...i have a lot of practicing to do. Hoping I can get better before we are sent to boot camp. Also, dh and i have been working out so we are preparing ourselves. The only thing holding me back right now is swimming and that fear is pushing me. I have to build my endurance because I cant even swim from 6ft to 3ft. I always make it BARELY to 4'6. Sucks but i have to get better especially since we have to swim in an olympic pool :dohh: We also visited our family in Miami and broke the news that we are joining the Navy to our nieces who were sad because they will miss us but we made sure to tell them we are going to keep in contact when we can. My body is sore from swimming so i got to work later on to make my muscles feel better and get use to it. Yesterday, i told dh that my temps are very low and im thinking cd14 pos opk was a dud and i think i havent o'd yet. So i told him since i have 4 opks left im going to continue to test with them and see what happens. If i havent o'd yet, then thats going to put me at an AF due dute of either june 12th or june 13th. So dh agreed that I should continue testing just in case. Soooo in the meantime, we spent our free time at the house dtd yesterday :haha: So this morning, I woke up and took my temp which gave me a reading of 97.73 which shocked me seeing that it went up by .5 degrees and then i tested with an opk and this is what i got 



A POSITIVE!! SO MY INSTINCT WAS RIGHT!!! :happydance:


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@mzswizz, the swimming will get better. And with the swimming you will get fit real quick too. I wish I could take swimming too, I used to swim back home, but now I get scared in the water.


The day that I was venting, the 18th I added one extra day on my dpo :haha:. So I am only 12 dpo. I have been wondering how could I have ovulated on the 17th and be that far on my tww :wacko:. I had to go back and read all my post since than and see where I made the gafle. 
As for symptoms, no new ones. I am just enjoying the day off with dh and the sil. I just wish that I could go to the beach, but with the holiday everybody and their mama will be on the road. I'll go tomorrow.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good evenin' all.

MzSwizz - :happydance: for intuition AND O! Woot Woot! :D :hugs::hugs:

Skittles - No worries... after a while it seems like all the days blur together anyways, so what's a day here or there? :haha:

Kaicee - Glad to hear things are improving re: spotting! :hugs:

AFM - I'm pretty disheartened tonight for the first time since IUI and I'm at 7dpo.. My face is starting to break out... which is a sure sign of AF for me, but I'm still a week out from being due for her visit. I'm praying that it is just the fact that it has been so stinkin' hot here in Ohio and I have been out in it/sweating while caring for the horses, but I'm not so sure. I have also developed a migraine, which is another sign of impending AF. :cry: I know I'm not out until the witch actually shows... so I'm trying to keep my spirits up, but between the brain pain, back troubles - I have rods/screws in my back- , and the skin break out... my positivity has taken a hit today. Hoping to feel better about it all tomorrow.

Maybe an implantation dip would help :winkwink:

Hope you girls are doing well. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-dont worry i tend to mix up my days sometimes. I think it happens to all after awhile of being in the tww :haha: And yes i know the beach was jam packed yesterday. Especially halouver beach. We just spent time with our family and my parents had a cookout.

@hitthejackpot-judging from your temps..they are still pretty high so i wouldnt think its AF. Well my fxed it isnt for you. Also, skin breakouts and headaches are pregnancy symptoms too and seeing that you are 8dpo...it could be possible that what you are experiencing are pregnancy related and not AF related :thumbup:

AFM, im cd21 today and my temp only dropped by .02 with a negative opk this morning. From looking at my chart, I think I o'd on cd19 which would put me at 2dpo today compared to o'ing today which would have me as o day today. From looking at the lines from yesterday's pos opk and today's lines on the neg opk, they were VERY similar, almost the same actually but the positive was a little bit more defined and darker so im assuming that I was actually catching the surge on its way out and not the beginning. Will post pics at the bottom. To me it would make the most since to had o'd on cd19 because my temp dropped significantly and since cd20, my temp has been up higher and hasnt dropped massively. Plus, i was experiencing the sharp shooting pains through my back etc which could probably be the after effects of ov on cd19 yesterday. Not to mention, I had ewcm on cd20 and now i only have a slim amount of it now so i dont think today is ov day. Yesterday, had a great Memorial Day. DH and I spent time with the family and then we helped our nephew study for the ASVAB which he is taking tomorrow so wishing him luck on that. Well today, I got to bathe the dogs and cook dinner and relax before work tomorrow. What do you ladies think about my chart and opks? Do you think its possible that i am right and I o'd on cd19 instead?
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-29_08-16-21_28.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@mzswizz, I am getting the hang of reading opk's now, and yours looks about right. If I get af this cycle I am gooing back to it. I read that even with ovulation pain, there is a chance of not ovulating. 


For me 13 dpo and still constipated (tmi). Sucks so bad, I am so used of a in and out routine. Now even dh is making fun of me, it's like I am meditating in there. I even bring the laptop :haha:, since nothing happens. Today I am going to the beach so I can't drink milk.

I am so bloated I look pregnant already :haha:.

Now back to cooking, I am making food for the beach. Already have my lemonade in the freezer and my cake in the oven, yum.


----------



## mzswizz

Have fun at the beach!!! Its raining over here so no pool today for us. And i played with ff today and if my temp is 97.75 or higher, then ff will put me at 3dpo and have it as i o'd on cd19.


----------



## skittles76

I will. Getting ready to head out. Dh and I like to go when everybody else is heading home after baking themselves in the sun :haha:. Miami Beach sun is no joke, you have to be sun block ready.

:happydance: on your temp rise.


----------



## skittles76

Life sucks sometimes. I was ready to turn off my laptop when I logged in real quick on facebook, just trying to be nosy, since I do not post or anything else there. And what is the first post on my page?
"Hi fb I've been keeping a joyful secret to some of you but now that I've finally got my answer today I'm proud to say that I'm 18weeks prego and havin a girl!"

Are you serious!!! Everybody that I know is pregnant. We married a couple of months apart from each other. She had her first barely a year ago and now she having #2.

I just need oneeeeeee.


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles:

so still spotting after sex they still say its normal but im a little worried sometimes but im starting to get naucous so maybe thats a good sign:)


----------



## skittles76

The cells on the cervix often change in pregnancy and make it more likely to bleed, particularly after sex. These cell changes are harmless, and are called cervical ectropion. Vaginal infections can also cause a small amount of vaginal bleeding.

I google it, not that I know much about it. I just know that if is not heavy bleeding that you should not worry.

If you do not feel comfortable, you should see a doctor at the clinic. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> The cells on the cervix often change in pregnancy and make it more likely to bleed, particularly after sex. These cell changes are harmless, and are called cervical ectropion. Vaginal infections can also cause a small amount of vaginal bleeding.
> 
> I google it, not that I know much about it. I just know that if is not heavy bleeding that you should not worry.
> 
> If you do not feel comfortable, you should see a doctor at the clinic. :hugs:

i see my doctor on the 14th and when i called her she told me its normal it never leaks its just on the toilette paper sometimes its a little pink or like old blood darker but i never need a pad or anything like that it just freaks me out cuz with my other kids i never had that... maybe dh is too big lol


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-I know what you mean. Im the same way when it comes to facebook. I never really be on there just come on every now and then to check the updates and there's always either baby pictures on somebody is pregnant on there and im like oh my goodness. When will it be my time?! But its all in due time. Dont worry, we will get our blessings soon enough whether we know it or not :hugs: And yes Miami sun is no joke. DH and I went to the pool earlier this week and I got sunburn for just sitting in the pool for a minute or two :nope: Now i know to put on sunblock. You would think after 22 years of being in Miami...i would know by now :haha:

@kaiecee-yes it is normal to spot after sex. When i was pregnant, every time dh and I dtd, i would have spotting which was the exact same way as yours. It would only be on the toilet paper and not last long. Its just because the increased blood flow plus an irritated cervix. As long as your not in pain and having heavy bleeding, then you are okay.

AFM, today i am officially 3dpo. I got my dashed crosshairs today :happydance: FF is probably confused because of the opk but as long as i still got my crosshairs, i am fine :thumbup: Yesterday was a good day. I cleaned up and I gave both my dogs baths. After that, dh came home early and we cuddled up together and then he decided to let me nap undisturbed so he went on the computer while i took a nap on the couch. But i woke up a few hours later to my husband sounding super happy and talking on the phone. After he was done, he told me that was our recruiter and we have an appt tomorrow to complete the financial part and we are scheduled to take our physical next wednesday :happydance: So things are moving along now. They said the physical is an all day event and they are sending us to a hotel to stay overnight on tuesday so we can be there bright and early that following day. So good news all around I suppose. One, i have ovulated and am now in the tww and two the Navy process is finally coming through. Also he told us that after we pick our jobs after the physical, depending on the availability, it can take 2-6 months before we go into boot camp etc so we shall see how long ours will take. Now, FF has my new AF due date as either June 8th or 9th. And seeing that it says i have a LP of 11 days, that means I have 8 more days before I know whats going on :happydance: So thats not long. I might start testing at 8dpo though :haha: I've talked to my boss and she is letting me make up the hours im going to miss while doing the Navy process so today i was suppose to go in from 3:45-8:15. But now im going in 12pm-8pm and then tomorrow i was suppose to work from 10:45-6:15 but seeing that I got the appt at 1pm tomorrow, I will be working from 10am-12pm and then I have wednesday off so everything is turning out good. Oh and dh and I dtd this morning...i think it was from the excitement of the Navy process :rofl: But now everything is all a waiting game :coffee:


----------



## skittles76

@kaiecee, I know what you mean :haha:. I can't wait to get pregnant so I can take a break. Dh is the, as many time a day as possible:blush:, not that I am complaining but I know the little one will need it.

@mzswizz, by the time I got to the beach I forgot all about the fb news :happydance:. We took some awesome picks. Congrats on things going as well as you wanted. By the way, you get to nap in peace, lucky you. That has not happen in this house yet :blush:. We will see in another year, you have one ahead of me.

For me 14 dpo and still no other symptoms, but the constipation(tmi) :haha:. It feel like af will be like last month, it will sneak in with no fanfare. I have so much to do today that my head is already bursting. The sil like to leave stuff for the last minute, which is a thing that I hate to do. She's leaving early tomorrow morning. I like too be all set and ready to go. I offered her to do hers last week, but she said she was allllllll set. Don't know why, don't care. Now, I con dh into bringing her to the laundrymat, woman power! he he he!. and I get to clean the house peacefully with my Enya in the background, hmm!


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Morning girls... I promise to catch up later in the day, but right now I am workin' my butt off, but something is on my mind and keeping me from concentrating, so I needed to come see if anyone has an answer...

So, my chart "looks good" with the consistent high temps, right? My question is this... at 9 DPO, wouldn't my temp stay up during LP regardless of pregnancy? Without a difinitative triphasic pattern, don't the high temps pretty much just indicate that my body is doing what it should be doing after ovulation re: progesterone etc and it isn't actually saying anything about me being pregnant or not. Wouldn't my temps stay up like this even if I wasn't TTC?

I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up, but at the same time trying not to lose hope all together, which I'm finding is a VERY DIFFICULT balance to achieve, let alone to maintain. My temps are promising, but I have had an ugly skin breakout the past few days. Even my scalp is breaking out, for crying out loud! If I shaved my head I'm pretty sure my head would look like the surface of the moon and you'd find Neil Armstrong running around there somewhere. Timing is right on with AF. Breakouts are the only PMS I have ever suffered so I have nothing else to compare it to. 

I have no pregnancy symptoms. None at all. Zip. Zero. Zilch. No implantation dip. No spotting, which I know only happens some of the time. No triphasic pattern. I'm a little tired, but I have been reducing my melatonin to get off of it all together in prep for pregnancy so my sleep patterns are off some. 

I hate this. Why can't nature make us with a built-in pregnancy test? Two blue lines on your abdomen means your pregnant ? Sounds good to me! All of this uncertainty is going to drive me to drink. Water. It's gonna drive me to drink water. Dang. Even THAT sucks.



Thoughts?


----------



## activelyttcb

HitTheJackpot said:


> Morning girls... I promise to catch up later in the day, but right now I am workin' my butt off, but something is on my mind and keeping me from concentrating, so I needed to come see if anyone has an answer...
> 
> So, my chart "looks good" with the consistent high temps, right? My question is this... at 9 DPO, wouldn't my temp stay up during LP regardless of pregnancy? Without a difinitative triphasic pattern, don't the high temps pretty much just indicate that my body is doing what it should be doing after ovulation re: progesterone etc and it isn't actually saying anything about me being pregnant or not. Wouldn't my temps stay up like this even if I wasn't TTC?
> 
> I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up, but at the same time trying not to lose hope all together, which I'm finding is a VERY DIFFICULT balance to achieve, let alone to maintain. My temps are promising, but I have had an ugly skin breakout the past few days. Even my scalp is breaking out, for crying out loud! If I shaved my head I'm pretty sure my head would look like the surface of the moon and you'd find Neil Armstrong running around there somewhere. Timing is right on with AF. Breakouts are the only PMS I have ever suffered so I have nothing else to compare it to.
> 
> I have no pregnancy symptoms. None at all. Zip. Zero. Zilch. No implantation dip. No spotting, which I know only happens some of the time. No triphasic pattern. I'm a little tired, but I have been reducing my melatonin to get off of it all together in prep for pregnancy so my sleep patterns are off some.
> 
> I hate this. Why can't nature make us with a built-in pregnancy test? Two blue lines on your abdomen means your pregnant ? Sounds good to me! All of this uncertainty is going to drive me to drink. Water. It's gonna drive me to drink water. Dang. Even THAT sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?

Lol!


----------



## activelyttcb

HitTheJackpot said:


> Morning girls... I promise to catch up later in the day, but right now I am workin' my butt off, but something is on my mind and keeping me from concentrating, so I needed to come see if anyone has an answer...
> 
> So, my chart "looks good" with the consistent high temps, right? My question is this... at 9 DPO, wouldn't my temp stay up during LP regardless of pregnancy? Without a difinitative triphasic pattern, don't the high temps pretty much just indicate that my body is doing what it should be doing after ovulation re: progesterone etc and it isn't actually saying anything about me being pregnant or not. Wouldn't my temps stay up like this even if I wasn't TTC?
> 
> I'm trying desperately not to get my hopes up, but at the same time trying not to lose hope all together, which I'm finding is a VERY DIFFICULT balance to achieve, let alone to maintain. My temps are promising, but I have had an ugly skin breakout the past few days. Even my scalp is breaking out, for crying out loud! If I shaved my head I'm pretty sure my head would look like the surface of the moon and you'd find Neil Armstrong running around there somewhere. Timing is right on with AF. Breakouts are the only PMS I have ever suffered so I have nothing else to compare it to.
> 
> I have no pregnancy symptoms. None at all. Zip. Zero. Zilch. No implantation dip. No spotting, which I know only happens some of the time. No triphasic pattern. I'm a little tired, but I have been reducing my melatonin to get off of it all together in prep for pregnancy so my sleep patterns are off some.
> 
> I hate this. Why can't nature make us with a built-in pregnancy test? Two blue lines on your abdomen means your pregnant ? Sounds good to me! All of this uncertainty is going to drive me to drink. Water. It's gonna drive me to drink water. Dang. Even THAT sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?

Lol!


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> @kaiecee, I know what you mean :haha:. I can't wait to get pregnant so I can take a break. Dh is the, as many time a day as possible:blush:, not that I am complaining but I know the little one will need it.
> 
> @mzswizz, by the time I got to the beach I forgot all about the fb news :happydance:. We took some awesome picks. Congrats on things going as well as you wanted. By the way, you get to nap in peace, lucky you. That has not happen in this house yet :blush:. We will see in another year, you have one ahead of me.
> 
> For me 14 dpo and still no other symptoms, but the constipation(tmi) :haha:. It feel like af will be like last month, it will sneak in with no fanfare. I have so much to do today that my head is already bursting. The sil like to leave stuff for the last minute, which is a thing that I hate to do. She's leaving early tomorrow morning. I like too be all set and ready to go. I offered her to do hers last week, but she said she was allllllll set. Don't know why, don't care. Now, I con dh into bringing her to the laundrymat, woman power! he he he!. and I get to clean the house peacefully with my Enya in the background, hmm!

Skittles:

Lol! Dh isn't happy unless it's minimum 3 times a day


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot-yes your temp will stay up and at the same time, your chart can become triphasic and end in AF but you never know until it starts dropping to your normal AF temps. But fxed for you and no symptoms is a good sign too. Alot of women dont have symptoms and end up pregnant.

AFM, well i got a call back from the Transit Operations Agent job and I got the job :happydance: Now i can save up until we go to the Navy.


----------



## skittles76

@mzswizz, I wish my life was as interesting as yours. Same old every single day here in Miami. You make me miss Massachusetts, remembering all my friends. I always had something to do there.

@kaiecee, they are not normal :haha:. He's addiction works in my favor because I get him to do houseworks and everything else I need him to do. I con him this am to do laundry with his sister :rofl:. So far I have not paid my due yet because I have been out all day with his sis.

It seems like af is on its way :nope:. I am having the low back pain. The butt bone pain and the little twinges in the groin. Sucks.

Next cycle I am using opk's and preseed, the way dh is enjoying the bd I will need it :haha:.


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> @mzswizz, I wish my life was as interesting as yours. Same old every single day here in Miami. You make me miss Massachusetts, remembering all my friends. I always had something to do there.
> 
> @kaiecee, they are not normal :haha:. He's addiction works in my favor because I get him to do houseworks and everything else I need him to do. I con him this am to do laundry with his sister :rofl:. So far I have not paid my due yet because I have been out all day with his sis.
> 
> It seems like af is on its way :nope:. I am having the low back pain. The butt bone pain and the little twinges in the groin. Sucks.
> 
> Next cycle I am using opk's and preseed, the way dh is enjoying the bd I will need it :haha:.


lol too funny :rofl:


----------



## activelyttcb

Hi ladies...
I'm confused! AF was due y'day...usually spotting would have given way to full blown bleeding today but all I've had since y'day is brown discharge (sorry, tmi) - enough to make ??M?????????? wear a panty - liner......any thoughts, pls?


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles i miss miami because everyone is down there. Being in ft. Lauderdale sucks because only a few of our family members are up here.

@actively it could be IB. Just watch it for a few days and then test if af is a no show.

AFM, Well i dont know what to make of my temps nor my chart. Dh and i have decided that after this cycle, its going to be no more temping for me. I might just use the opks or maybe not. And just wait until our appt with my ob/gyn in july. Today, dh and i have our appt with our recruiter at 1pm so dh is home and im only going to do 2 1/2 hours of work today. We dtd today just in case i am ovulating. So we shall see.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!


@mzswizz, I hear you, somtimes we do need a break. I give myself one, once in a while too. 

@hithejackpot, how is everything going for you, did you tes yet?


As for me cd1 as of this am. I thought that I would of been more sad, hmmm, but I guess that I am getting better at it. Dh told that I should stop looking at everyone else and to keep myself occupy with other stuff. So, my goal for this month is going to be, losing my little belly :haha:, yep, we call it the little belly. I am going to be doing tae boe "boot camp". I used to do it for fun before, I was helping my friends lose their weight by working out with them. So, now it's my turn. Let the fun begin tomorrow morning.
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi ladies,

MzSwizz - I'm confused... where did your crosshairs go?? :shrug: Can't blame you on the temping... somtimes it can cause much more stress than it is worth!! Holy Crap! CONGRATS on the Transit Operations Agent job!! That's excellent!! Now you can get away from your monster of a boss, right?? Gla things are moving along re: navy!! :hugs:

Kaiecee - 3x per day? Sheesh! I haven't seen 3x per day in eight years! LMAO!! :haha::haha: Then again, I don't know that I have the ENERGY for 3x/day anymore! :cry:

Skittles - I'm glad af wasn't too terrible on your emotions today. That's great re: excercise! If I'm not preg this month, I'm going to start doing Zumba that they offer at our gym. If I am, I'll stick with the treadmill and some lower-impact weight machines etc. I'm 60+ lbs overweight and need to rein it in! I was once 307lbs and a size 26/28 but lost 120lbs and wore a size 12... put 60 back on in the last three years though and feel like crap about it. I am working on doing something about it though... so any forward progress is good! Doc warned me though... no dieting while pregnant. Excercise is fine, but no dieting! So glad you found a positive diversion! :happydance:

Actively - Hmmm... wish I knew for sure what to tell you, but I think MzSwizz gave good advice!

AFM - no big news to report at 10dpo. The acne seems to be getting better... it appears to have been worse 6-9 DPO, so I'm crossing my fingers that it was an estrogen surge or something positive!! The only other "symptom" I can say I have even remotely noticed is that my bbs are indeed a little sore on the sides... like they get just before O. Though, they could also be sore because I press on them eighteen times a day CHECKING for soreness! :haha::haha:

I haven't tested yet... have that scheduled for Sunday morning, first thing, before church. That will be 13DPO and I was dertermined that I wasn't going to test on a weekday. I want to be able to spend the day with my honey, regardless of the results... and doing testing before we go to church will give us some much needed spirituality, also regardless of result.

Sending baby dust to each of you!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles Speaking of working out. DH and I will be doing physical training with our recruiter once we have a set date on when we are leaving for boot camp so i will be right along with you :thumbup:

@hitthejackpot Thanks and yes I dont know where my crosshairs went but its okay. Now i dont know whether i o'd or not. But im not going to stress about it because I have alot on my plate already.

AFM, its cd25 and my temp is at 97.52 so nothing really major. Just pretty much waiting for AF to come my way because it looks like it will be another anonovulatory cycle again, oh well. As far as the Navy goes, we will know when we are leaving for boot camp on Wednesday after we pass the physical and pick our jobs. So I am excited. As far as the new job goes, depending on when we are leaving to boot camp will determine if i take the job or not. I dont want to take the job and then leave that following month or so. If its soon then I will let another person get that opportunity. Today is payday :happydance: I was thinking of going to the store to buy more opks but I dont know if I should. I'll figure it out. Now about the swimming test in the Navy, they said they will work with the people who arent good swimmers and also there are going to be Navy Seals and Navy Divers in the water with us while we are doing the test so just in case somebody goes under water or cant manage, the diver will hold them up to catch their breath and then release them or the Navy seal will do the same so im more relaxed about the swimming test now :thumbup: Also, our recruiter is going to give us the number to a lifeguard who use to be a Navy Seal so he can train us on the swimming and help us better ourselves so will be contacting him when we get his information. Hopefully, he can train us so we will pass with flying colors and the pool isnt olympic size...its actually a little bit bigger than an average size pool so im really happy about that. So everything is moving forward and im just ready to begin. Now i must admit, I wont be able to come on BnB for a few months while im in boot camp and job training, but once we get stationed and everything set up, then I will be back on :thumbup: Well that's it for me now.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

It's Friday... finally. However, it isn't starting off so well...

Traffic sucked donkey toes. Its POURING and I got SOAKED when I stopped for a bagel this morning. My office is an icebox, so now Im wet AND cold. My shoulder feels like it is on fire from an injury I suffered a few days ago, so make that WET, COLD, and IN PAIN. Add SLEEP DEPRIVED, HORMONAL, and BLOATED to that list. *WAHHHHH* I wanna go hooooommmmmmmmeeeeeee and crawl back under the covers with DP and the pups! 

Ok, now that that's out of the way, we can continue with our regular programing:

Morning Girls!!! 

So last night was miserable... I woke up at 2am because my right nipple (???) was so sore that just brushing against my sheets (yes, I sleep nude ) :blush: was painful. Painful enough to wake me from a deep sleep. Of course, that got my little brain going re: tww (did I just sleep funny?? Is this really sensititivy and tenderness??) Then I felt a queasy... so with all that, I had myself awake until 5:30 am (my alarm went off at 5:55 am, of course). So, at 2, I got up and went to the bathroom, had a few gulps of water and laid back down. Twenty minutes later, I realized that it wasn't likely that I was going back to sleep, and thinking that it had been long enough since my drink of water, I went ahead and took my temp. It was 97.6 (which is low for the trend I have been on with my temps) ... so I laid in bed and stared at the ceiling until 5:30 with no water and no getting out of bed, at all. Very little tossing and turning. I took my temp again and it was 98.1 ... so which one should I use?

Wow... this post was all about me... sorry about that


----------



## mzswizz

Well, now i give up on the lines of the digi opks...this is the really confusing part. It looks like im going to get a positive opk soon judging from how dark this line is. Is it just me or is this line darker than my positive opk's line?

Today's opk




POS opk @ cd20


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot-since you waited 3 hours with rest to take the lasttemp, i would say use the 98.1 temp. And fxed this is it for you. i have a feeling its your bfp in the making.


----------



## skittles76

:hi:


Cd 2 and my body is aching everywhere, like always with af. I feel like I was in a fight and I lost.

Today I woke up and went to my cabinet where I keep my personnals and I look and look, no pads. Just the empty bag looking at me. Who uses someone else pads and leaves the empty bag?, seriously, sil is lucky that she flew home yesterday, because she would of get it. I have no problem that you use it, it's not like it's a garment, it's a necessity, but at least let me know that it is finish, so I would know to buy some more!!!!. I have never been out of pads since my teenage years. I always buy them in bulk and replenish, but never ran out. That girl used up eight months worth of pads, well at least for me it would of been 8 months or more, for her it was 2. No problem, but let me know, sheesh!!!.

Well, on the sweet side dh picked up some on his way home this afternoon, I used pantiliners until I could go to the store. So, that was really sweet of him. I did not even have to tell him, he just did because he noticed the empty bag when he was taking his shower. But, mister bought me some "poise", yes "poise" I just knew that there was something wrong with the name. I googled it and found out that they were for incontinence :rofl:. Not that I am laughing about incontinence, but the whole thing was funny, it made me forget about my pains and aches for a few.

@hithejackpot, oooh you naked girl :haha:. I was introduce to the whole nakedness soon after I got married. Who would of thought, me, the missy with all the pj's in the world, but I did not have a choice, now I only used them when af is visiting, and only the bottoms :haha:. Now I am a veteran :winkwink:. By the way, I used to do the zumba once in a blue moon, I bought the cds just for the fun musics, silly huh!. I lent them to a friend 2 yrs ago and I am still waiting to get them back.

@mzswizz, I got inspired by your usage of opk's, but now I am getting scared to use them again, so, they are confusing huh?. Should I just do the preseed?


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Aww! Thanks MzSwizz! I sure hope so! Re: the lines... it does look a little darker... but I don't know much about the OPKs... I tried using them a number of years ago when we were going to try but never caught the smiley face... not even once. So I got frustrated and gave up! Glad the swimming part doesn't scare you so much now! Good news that they will help you!

Skittles - So sorry about af :( stupid :witch:! :growlmad: and inconsiderate sil! :growlmad: :hissy: Have yourself a :wine: and say :finger: to af! How dang SWEET of DH but sooo funny in a super cute way! Oh I :rofl::rofl::rofl: at that! Re: sleeping naked ... I'm gonna hate it when I have to start sleeping with clothes on when any kids we have get old enough to get out of their own beds! :dohh: But for now, I wouldn't have it any other way! God forbid there be a fire in our house... the neighbors would get quite the show! :haha:

AFM - temps are still right where they should be. Re: my temping question... someone on another forum pointed me to a "temperature adjuster" which asks for your temp, what time you actually took your temp, and what time you usually take your temp, and it adjusts it for you to what it should have been if you took it at the right time! I'll go over to that forum and get the link and edit to add it so you girls have it. It's a pretty cool tool! :happydance:

DP was so adorable tonight. She took me to a local fair tonight and she KNOWS that I love me some killer giant fair tenderloins with pickle and mayo. So she went and ordered one for me but the guy only put one pickle slice on this GIANT sandwich so she said to him "Man, I hate to ask, but can I have more pickles? I have a pregnant woman on my hands and we sure don't want to short her any pickles!" :haha: :awww: :rofl:

So my day ended much better than it started, thankfully! Keeping my fingers crossed and [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; hard. Signs are good so far... I'm driving myself MAD with symptom spotting, so I'm SUPER glad that I only have till Sunday morning to wait. :happydance:

Ok... here is the link to the temp adjuster: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Dont you just hate it when that happens re somebody using pads and dont let nobody know that its finished :dohh: And that was sweet of your dh and very funny. I think my dh would've done the same thing :rofl: Actually the digi opks arent confusing. Its only confusing because i look at the lines. On the box it says just read what the digi says and disregard the lines and i see why now. So you could use digi opks and preseed. I use to use the opks with the lines but my opks always looked positive to me so it was pretty hard to tell.

@hitthejackpot-aww how sweet of your dp. And yes your temps are looking amazing woman! If only my temps did that. And re the sleeping naked...i think we all do :rofl: I was never one to lay with clothes (well i was when i was living with my parents but i use to tend to strip down in my sleep :haha: ) and once i got married it was in full effect and of course dh doesnt complain about it :rofl:

AFM, its cd26 today, my opk is negative and my temp is at 97.60. DH and I dtd last night so we ended the day with a bang :haha: I spent my day off running errands and spending time at my SIL's house talking to her and the kids. My nephew passed the ASVAB and he is on the same process we are on so thats good. Hopefully we all get shipped out at the same time. DH and I are thinking about having them put Japan as our guaranteed base when we are done with boot camp and job training. Either Japan or England. We are not sure yet. Today, I have to go into work and I get off at 6:15pm booo. I havent even gone in yet and im ready to come home :haha: Well, Sunday kicks off the busy week. Sunday, I have to take our pay stubs to our recruiter so he can finish processing our financial documents, then Monday i have to go to my niece's graduation. She is graduating from Kindergarten, then on Tuesday i have to go to my other niece's graduation. She is graduating from the 3rd grade and then that night we have to go to the Marriott hotel in Miami (paid by the Navy) so we can do the physical (all day event), pick a job and know when we are being shipped to Chicago which we will know on Wednesday. Phew all those events make me want to just :sleep: Now, last night, I've noticed that I was just leaking creamy cm. When i say it was weird...it was weird. I mean I was just sitting there and next thing you know, I noticed white/creamy cm all over my thighs (sorry tmi). And every time I clean it off, it comes right back and more. Even dh says it looks like I just finished dtd..thats how much it was :shrug: Well, we dtd afterwards so if it was anything close to me about to ov or already did...we just covered our bases. Well thats all for now I suppose.


----------



## skittles76

Hello


@mzswizz, what you have with the runny cm, I only get that in my tww time.

@hitthejackpot, did you test yet? :winkwink:


As for me cd 4 and the flow is almost gone, :happydance:, I can't wait because I have been having some really erotic dreams lately.

Yesterday I went to the graduation of one of my friend's daughter. I can't even imagine that so many years has gone by. I used to change her diapers, and now she is heading to college. I felt like I was left behind. Everyone had a teenage kid there, even dh could not stop himself from making the comment, usually he will keep quiet because of me , but it was so amazing. By the time our kids will be going to college, theirs will be married and have kids of their own. Where did the time go?, I wish that I did not wait so long to get married, but at the same time I did not meet my other half until now :dohh:. 

This mean war on this cycle, I need my little munchkin as soon as possible.


----------



## mzswizz

usually with runny cm i am in the tww or possibly will be o'ing soon so i dont know. And yes let's make babies for 2013!!! We got to have children. im like the last of my generation who doesnt have children yet. Heck even my baby cousins who are 18 and 19 have children :dohh:

@hitthejackpot-today is test day!!!! any news?

AFM, its cd27 and my temp is 97.63. It is rising slowly but surely. And today starts the hectic week. I have an appt. with the recruiter at 2pm and then at 5pm, I have to go to my best friend's (the one who is pregnant) wedding dinner at 5pm today (yes she is now getting married :shock: ). So i will be busy later on today. I dont know what to make of my temps but im just going to continue it out until next AF. And then after that its bye bye to temping and the opks because on july 23rd, i have our appt so im not going to bother with temping etc. Im just going to let nature take its course between next af and july 23rd. Im going to do some cleaning around the house today because we have been sooo busy with work etc that the house work has been slipping our minds. So now got to get back to the house work. Well let's see how today plays out. Oh and I just noticed its 1 month, 2 weeks and 6 days before the doc appt :shock: where does time go? Lastly, i was tinkering with FF and if my temps go to 97.75 or higher, then i will get dotted crosshairs on cd19 and i will be listed as 7dpo :shock:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls. Wish I had good news to share... :cry:

BFN this morning at 13 dpo.

Didn't feel like talking about it all morning, even with DP, though she kept checking on me to see if I was ok. I'm glad that she didn't take it as hard as I thought she would have. Me? I'm in a really deep funk today and just can't seem to pull myself out. Went to church and it seems like everyone wants to stop and chat to see how "the girls" - meaning me and DP - are. I put in my *I'm so happy, everything is great! Oh, we're so happy to see you, too!* face, and I hated every minute of it, which sucks. I felt so fake, and I hate that. I normally love to see the people at church. Not today. I just wanted to cry.

I just want to be naked in bed and crying my eyes out all day. :cry:

This sucks.

I know there is still a chance until af, but I'm not holding my breath. I think we're going to take a break. We'll see.


----------



## skittles76

HitTheJackpot, :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2: :hugs2:, because I know that words are not going to help.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

TYVM, Skittles. Hugs always help! I'm still pretty down today, but trying to put on a brave face cause DP is very concerned and I hate worrying her. I'll be fine, I know I will... it'll just take a few days. What makes it harder is the fact that we keep finding ourselves talking about taking a break to recover financially for a few months before trying again. I don't think DP will let that happen though... she always manages to figure SOMETHING out. We shall see.

I too, think about how old DP and I will be when our kids do certain things such as HS Graduation. I think that's normal when children come "later than is traditional"... DP mentions it often as well since she's 46... she has 10 years on me (I'll be 37 in July). She worries ALOT about her age when it comes to children... her mom died at age 48 when DP was 16, and her dad died of a heart attack at age 65 - about 15 years ago.

Those thoughts are impossible to keep out of our heads at all times, but I just tell myself that we will plan for the future, while preparing for the unexpected... and we will deal with whatever comes along WHEN it comes along. Otherwise I drive myself insane with worry.

MzSwizz - Goodness, you're chart is sure doing funny things! *hugs* Hang in there sweets!


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: For you honey. I think we all worry about age when they graduate HS and go to college etc. Thats another reason why I wanted to try early on. Im glad we started trying now because now whatever needs to be fixed, can be fixed now and I dont have to worry about it hindering us later on in life. Dont worry about the bfn...if anything..if you stare at it long enough...you would get a bfp...well thats what i do sometimes :rofl:

AFM, its cd28 and my temp is 97.43. Really dont know whats going on but not worrying about it. I had a wonderful time last night. DH and I went to my friend's wedding dinner and it was nice and fun and the food was great. Her belly is getting bigger and she was telling me how she kicks hard now :haha: She even asked DH when is her daughter getting her playmate and she is expecting it to happen soon because they have to be in the same age group. You should've seen DH's face when she told him that :rofl: I always told him she said that but I guess he thought I was making it up :haha: Well, today I have to work later on and I just came back from my niece's award ceremony. Will post pics below. If no conception this month, then we will go into WTT until we are back together and will be able to dtd which I believe will be alot after being away from each for months :rofl: Well this is day 2 of the hectic week and Im taking it pretty well. Im a little tired but I can still manage. Also, I keep getting this darn runny/creamy cm :shrug: And its LOADS. I even told DH to remind me to check myself because I was so wet down there that I thought AF had decided to come early than expected. But when I did, it was only that cm :shrug: Weird....i know. Oh well. Its all a wait and see game.
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-04_08-57-33_593.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 3









2012-06-04_09-01-33_242.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## skittles76

Hello

Cd 5, and af is gone :happydance::happydance:. I don't know if it's (tmi) or not, but I started to do use a tampon on the last day of my flow, and it seriously help with the last day nasty spotting. I don't have to worry about that smell, ewwww. I always tought that tampon were not meant to be used :haha:. Now that I am married I put them to good use.


Yesterday one of my bestfriend visite with her family and we had so much fun. It made me miss the old time. Her son is turning 15 and her daughter 8. I can't even imagine how the time flew by. I spoil them rotten :haha:. She can't wait to do the same to my kids, she said she has to hear the "auntie this and auntie that" every time they spend time with me, ha ha ha.

But, it's funny, when you know the person and know how much they care for their kids, there is not feeling of envy or any negativity. It's the same way I feel when I see somebody posting their bfp. I feel happy for them, it almost make me feel like an honorary auntie.

@mzswizz, you and I both did the graduation round this weekend. Don't you find it funny how they have the elementary kids posting for the funniest picks ever. I have so many picks of friends kids were the poor kids are standing straight with both hands on their sides and a big cheesy smiles. So adorable. By the way, have you test yet?, The runny cm sound like symptom of a few bfp posts that I have seen before.

@hitthejackpot, how are you today? :hugs:. I give the :thumbup: to your dp.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-yes i know what you mean about the poses :haha: And my niece is a little diva as you can tell by the way she poses :rofl: And i did do a test i think yesterday but it was negative so i dont know.

AFM, i just realized i have been putting that I am a day ahead in my cycle :dohh: Today i am actually cd28 and my temp is 97.49. I am just doing a quick update because I wont be on here tomorrow. Well, today DH and I dtd this morning. Also, we went to Miami, he went to get the car transferred into his friend's name and I went to my niece's presentation ceremony. Then dh was still in Miami and I drove up to the house to pack our belongings for the hotel today. So now I have completed that and just waiting for DH to get home so we can leave and go to the recruiter. We get sworn in tomorrow :happydance: Also, last night dh and I went out to eat as our final day of eating out before we go into the Navy. Before we went out to dinner, i had this excruciating pain in my right ovary and it didnt go away until I took tylenol and went to sleep when we got home. It was so painful that I couldnt even breathe out while laying in bed because if i did, i would have to hold my breath because the pain was so bad. I dont know what that was about but now no more pain and im feeling great. Well thats it. So talk to you ladies on Thursday. By then I should have all the info :thumbup:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Mzswizz - Good luck!I'm so excited that you are moving forward with something that you want so much! :hugs: So sorry about that pain, but glad it's gone! Could have been a cyst bursting...

Skittles - I used to be strictly a pad girl... the thin ones, with wings :haha: but I too, have recently discovered how much more I prefer tampons, especially on the heavy days! Except since taking the Clomid I can go through a super tampon with a back-up pad in an hour for the first 2-3 days... that drives me crazy! At my follie check before IUI, the doc said my uterine lining was more than twice as deep as they "typically" see... and that all has to go SOMEWHERE! :dohh:

And I agree with you... it feels so much better to be happy for the BFPs than envious of them! I love to share their joy... and look forward to them sharing our joy with each one of us in time, too! :happydance:

AFM - temps have been dropping drastically the last three days and started getting the light pink tinges of af today. I'm not sure if tomorrow will be day 1 or Thursday. DP and I are 90% sure that we can't afford to try this month :cry: and maybe not even next month :cry: :cry: We have put ourselves behind on so many things to have these last three tries ... cell phone, power bill, car payment... even the mortgage. Starting in July we will be able to lower our mortgage by nearly $600 per month which will nearly cover the sperm and shipping each month. I don't know... we will see. 

Going to talk to the doctor on my 1 day to see at what point we start looking at other factors/look at changing meds...etc. If we do have to take a financial break, I'll use the time to get my body into better condition to carry a baby. I am also looking into preconception massage, but that is just another expense to worry about.

Gah... sorry girls, my brain is running a million miles a minute right now. Just got home from my second job and I'm still wound up from that.

Going to go cuddle with DP and try to make her feel better :haha: about "disappointing me" ... she cried when she told me we would have to take a break :cry: Poor thing... 

smoochies and hugs ladies. TTYS!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

Cd 6 and loving the fact that af did not leave me with any little nasty spotting this time. Nice!!!. I have been drinking so much water that I have to go every half of an hour :haha:. But it's doing the job.

Today I have started my workout with the Tae bo. So much fun. Dh is also doing it, just to keep me company. We also started the 1 hr walking, which we split in 2, 30 mns in the morning and 30 in the evening :happydance:. But, I am not trying to lose the weight that I have, just shaping and toning. Dh does not want me to be too small, he loves the extra meat that I put on:winkwink: and so do I. So not going back to a size 2, I am enjoying my voluptuousness .

Took my first opk this afternoon, just for the heck of it, and of course, negative. I'll officially start on cd10. I better watch out, so, I do not get addicted again to peeing on a stick.

@mzswizz, have fun on the training. I hope that you and dh pass all the courses :thumbup:

@hitthejackpot, :hugs:. :hug:. If I say more I'll get pissed at doctors and their high fees for something that should of been for free. Sucks.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls...

Pardon me for a moment while I get some emotion out... I was doing much, much better emotionally for the past few days, even though I could tell the nasty witch was on her way (as Miranda Lambert sings "I could feel the rumble like a cold, black wind."). Well, she (the witch...not Miranda Lambert :haha:) arrived full force about 30 minutes ago. I was fine. No problems. No negative emotions. I was prepared, so did what I had to do and went back to my desk. I sent DP a text to let her know.

Picked up the phone and called the fertility doc's office to alert them of day 1. THAT is when the proverbial floodgates opened. :cry: The admin (she is just a DOLL ... love her to death) even got choked up... she put me through to the nurses but I got their voicemail. I'll be suprised if they can even understand what I'm saying through the sobs! :dohh:

Put my sunglasses on (yeah, like THAT'S not obvious) and went back to my desk to compose myself. Had just gotten back under control when DP responded to my text with "Think of all the cute spring outfits... and a lil girl with a cute spring dress would be great to bring home from the hospital! A March baby would be greatJust in time for St Pats day! Or how about a grandson for your dad on st.pats day and a new lil edition for the Lima Parade!
"

:cry::cry::cry: ~ because I can't believe how sweet that was of her to say... and because I know that we can't afford to try this cycle... such a strange mix of emotions to have all at once :shrug: :cry::cry::cry:

Just talked with the nurse - she said the doc wants us to try for a total of at least 6 cycles with IUI before we look at anything more "invasive" and "expensive", which I can understand. But I have to admit, this is the first time I have had the thoughts of "Why can couples who are simply careless get pregnant when they don't even want to, but yet those of us who want it more than anything have to suffer with repeated failures?" Look at all that jealousy and doubt rearing its ugly head... that does me absolutely no good whatsoever. :growlmad:

*sigh* Thanks for listening ladies. Don't know why I'm taking it so dang hard this month... blah.

Loves all around. :kiss:


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry I completly understand and have been where u have it will get better at least u have a good partner to help u through this and u can vent here anytime :)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Tahnks much Kaiecee! BTW, how are you feeling?

On a positive note... DP just called me. She happened to notice that there are *5* Fridays in June... and Since I get paid EVERY Friday... that is a whole paycheck that we didn't budget for! That means that if we juggle a few other things just right... maybe, just maybe, we CAN have a try in June! :happydance: I mean, I don't want to get my hopes up, but I'm still secretly :happydance: -ing inside! It sure wouldn't be the best decision financially... but we aren't ruling it out.

I just relized how terrible it is that we have reduced ourselves to living paycheck to paycheck to simply attempt to have a baby. You're right, Skittles, it is infuriating!!

Something else that we have talked about that would help, is potentially looking for a different sperm donor. The one we have used for the first 3 IUIs was really close to perfect for us... but is on the pretty expensive side. He DOES have confirmed pregnancies, but so far...none for me! hehe... so, regardless of whether or not we can try this month, I think we are going to go "shopping" again for a different donor. Maybe one who isn't so ... expensive? The biggest hurdle we face is that DP's family has Danish heritage and her biggest stipulation was that our donor MUST have Danish in him, so that, in her mind, there might be a chance of the baby getting even a tiny drop of her gene pool. And, I am CMV negative, so that narrowed our donor pool even further. Well, whatever is supposed to happen ... will happen. I just have to be patient. Right? :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm throwing up alot now and always feeling sick :( 
Dh helped me pick up puke when I couldn't make it to the bathroom sorry tmi but what a cutie :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Are u feeling better about everything now ? I'm happy ur gonna still b trying good luck :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

Cd7 and I am enjoying the rest of the day with dh. He found a new job today :happydance:. What would people do without connections. So glad that I have friends that lookout for me and mine. He did not even have to go for an interview.

Now and can go and buy all the test that I want. NOT. I am happy I got the addicton out of my system.


@hitthejackpot, I teared up when I read your post. Some month I feel the same and dh will try is best to me makes me feel better. Last month I went and browse thru the lttc forum, there was that lady that has been trying to conceive for over 10 yrs without success, when she finally found a solution to her ttc issue, she found a lump in her breast, so she had to stop for treatment. One thing she said that I would never forget was " I'll be back ladies", thru everything, not once did she say she wanted to give up. That she the reason when af showed her ugly face this cycle, I was mentally ready :hugs:. And to think that she does not even know how she help me.

@kaiecee, looking good.

@mzswizz, how's the swimming?


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, dh and i are officially Future Sailors Claytons!!!! :happydance: We were sworn in yesterday :happydance: We picked our jobs and know when we are going to leave to Chicago. DH is leaving July 5th and im leaving November 19th. DH chose Submarine Electronic Computer Field and I chose Electrician's Mate (EM). So we both are working in the electrical field and once out of job training, we will be known as Fireman Clayton yay :happydance: But im trying to go to boot camp earlier. If i can then I will have a different job so we shall see. Also, we are going to schedule the doc appt before dh leaves for boot camp so yay :happydance: Im cd30 and my temp has been high since yesterday. Even if i get 97.2 tomorrow, i will have my crosshairs on cd19 and i will be 12dpo tomorrow :happydance: So im happy. Everything is working out.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

:hugs:Oh Kaiecee... sorry you are so sick! :hugs: Guess we just have to keep remembering that this will ALL be worth it! :D :happydance: And so sweet of DH! I am definately starting to feel better about it all. Just gotta have faith that everything will work out when it is supposed to... at just the right time.

Skittles - **YAY** re: DH's new job! That's most excellent!! :happydance: So sorry to make you teary! LOL re: POAS addiction. But that's heartbreaking about the ltttc woman... gosh, she sounds so amazing! What a story!

MzSwizz - :happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats Sailor!! That's so exciting! So how long is boot camp? Did you say 5 weeks? Will DH come home after boot camp or be stationed right away? I don't know how this all works :D Will he eventually be assigned to a submarine or will his work be in dry dock? I'm facinated... but I am TERRIFIED of electricity (and I work with the energy company here in an office with a bunch of electrical linemen... go figure) :happydance: for 12 dpo, too!! Woot Woot!

Me? I'm feeling much better. I have resigned myself to the fact that this isn't going to happen on MY schedule. The universe has a plan for me and I just have to be patient. There is some lesson I'm supposed to be learning here, and I figure that I won't get pregnant till I learn it :haha: So, we keep trying ... and we are looking for a different sperm donor, but with little luck. The one that I thought was absolutely perfect was nearly $900 for ONE vial with shipping... so he's out. LOL. 

Ack... gotta go. Boss is calling! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot-i will see dh once he graduates for boot camp which would be in september and then the next time i will see him is when he comes to the station i am shipped to if he doesnt get there before me. And boot camp would be 8-8 1/2 weeks so you can say 2-2 1/2 months which is no big deal. Im excited and ready. Also, they are looking through jobs for me because I want to leave earlier than November and maybe I can find a better technical job also :haha: So we shall see how this plays out. "Future Sailor Clayton" i love the sound of it :haha:


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

@mzswizz, congrats :thumbup:, Dh is next to me , I told him that one of my ttc buddy is going to be a sailor, poor man is so envious, he's dream was to be a sailor. You said that you won't see dh for 2 1/2 months, ooowee!!, you better be ready when he's back :haha:.

@hitthejackpot, happy that you are feeling better. 

As for me cd8, good cm production :haha:, the water is doing its job.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-well i wont see him for 2 1/ months then i will see him at his graduation but then i wont see him for another 8 months when he is gone for job training. DH has already said im going to get pregnant once we can finally be together :rofl:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Ok girls... since we have become so accustomed to sharing intimate details on here... I had something really unusual and really embarrassing happen tonight that nearly sent me to the emergency room! :blush:

Skittles, remember that tampon discussion we had the other night? Well... that was the problem. I had a flippin tampon get stuck! So get this... and I'm sorry, this is very personal... but apparently, my hymen never fully broke. I'm 36 and I never new that before now, and never in my life have I had trouble removing a tampon! But apparently, the way the tampon expanded, caused it to get stuck on the unbroken hymen when I was pulling on it! It took me nearly 45 minutes, an embarrassing conversation with dp, tears because it hurt like a son of a B... and fear that I was going to have to have an ER doc get it :wacko: I finally managed to maneuver and twist it enough to get it past the problem. Then I started crying again out of relief...and pain!

So now, I'm so sore internally that had to take advil and I'm terrified to ever use a tampon again! I'm going to have to tell my RE about it and see if he can do something to fix it the next time I have to go in... yeah, NOT looking forward to THAT. Blah.


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Cant believe you had to go through that. That sounds pretty painful. I use to use tampons but then i stopped because the dryness rubbing against my lining just caused it to be a little painful when i took it out so I just went back to pads and never been happier. Tampon can be a pain at times....literally :haha: Hope that put a smile on your face :hugs:

@skittles-hows it going?

AFM, im cd31 and my temp is at 97.87. FF has finally put crosshairs on my chart and is saying I am 12dpo. If i take off the opks, it would say i o'd on cd28 and im only 3dpo BUT looking at cd19 and cd28 ov for cd19, i had a .5 temp rise the next day and for cd28, i had only a .38 temp rise so im thinking cd19 was the actual ov day. What do you ladies think? Also this is the 3rd day my temps have been in the 97.80s. Actually it went up from 97.83 to 97.87 today :shrug: Also FF has labeled my chart as triphasic :shock: That's a first. Im not taking any progesterone either so its a huge shock. Plus, i looked at my chart to see when i had the right ovary pain which was the same day dh said it could be possible implantation, and it was on 8dpo which is when i got my first dip and it stayed low the following day and since 10dpo, my temps have been in the 97.80s sooo im freaking out because what if i am pregnant :shock: But we shall see. I will take a test the next time i have to pee and see what happens. Well, dh and i got to get everything in order before he leaves so we know what to do and whats going on. I start my new job on the 25th so thats really going to help out alot. So everything is falling into place as we speak. Now, if i am pregnant, Im just going to do what we planned and I enlist after the baby is born like around when the baby is 6 months or a year so no problem. Im just excited about everything actually so we shall see how everything plays out. What do you ladies think about my chart?


----------



## skittles76

Hi!!

@mzswizz, I still think you are already pregnant. And if not, if your dh is like mine, you better be ready :haha:.

@hitthejackpot, I am sorry for your pain and scares. That is the reason that I never used a tampon until I got married :blush:, and I only use it to help with the last day spotting, but the rest of the days I use pads. And now,hearing about your ordeal is making me think 3 times using it again. Feel better:hugs:. 

As for me cd 9 and waiting for ovulation. I have started to use the opk even do I know it's too early. But what a poas addict too do!!!, it's fun :shrug:. 

Out of contest, but, I just got my Victoria's Secret gift card in the mail :happydance:. I had bought a bunch of new undies last december and a few of them was defectuous, laces unraveling and what not, so I got a refund for them. I so love VS. Now, to the shopping online.


----------



## mzswizz

yes dh has already said when we both are stationed..im going to get pregnant immediately :rofl:


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!



Cd 11, :happydance:, I love when the days goes by and that I do not notice. Almost ovulation and tww. It feels like I just came from tww. I have been keeping up with my water intakes, And the difference is so great, my cm is already clear, just waiting for the consistency to be ew. 

Past few days I beat my record, I have dtd once since af has left :haha:. Dh and I have been working double for the past week. He gets home, shower and straight to bed and I am usually already sleeping. We gonna have to remember to bd around ovulation.

I have been busy looking for a job out of state. Dh and I have been talking about moving back to Georgia or Boston, we have still not reach a decision, but it seems like we won't be in Florida for long, yaaaa.

@hitthejackot, how are you feeling?

@mzswizz, Hi!


----------



## Supriseme

Hello, I am new to this site. My husband and I are TTC. I have been having some unusual things going on with me, this is our first time ttc and I need some help over here..LOL!

1dpo- cramping ( not af just dull cramping)

2dpo- cramping, cm is dry

3dpo- tired, alittle grumpy, feel pressure in the lower part of my stomach.

4dpo- frequent urination, felt like someone was poking my belly button, twinges, dizzy in the morning, watery cm.

5dpo- I had an extreme hot flash where I thought I was going to pass out. I had to just lay down with the ac and a fan?! Nausea, severe pressure in stomach, twinges. No sore boobs, have had some sharp pains darting threw them but no lasting pain. Vivid dream that I remembered when I woke up and I still do (strange for me).

6dpo- Frequent urination, cramping but not like AF. It just feels like there is some activity in my stomach. Tired , funny taste in my mouth, hungry but can't pin point what I want to eat. Stuffy nose, cold symptoms, boobs alittle sore, if i lay on my stomach. I feel pulling at my belly button and a kind of fluttering in my stomach.

Now I don't know if I am paying more attention to my body because I am ttc, but that hot flash was not my imagination. I have never felt anything like that in my life, I literally felt like I was going to faint. I am just nervous about this, I didn't know what kind of a toll the 2ww was going to have on me, but this is awlful. How long should I wait before I test? And is there a special brand of test I should use?
Any advice would be appreciated.:winkwink:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls... just checking in. I have had a sour stomach all day and have been sleeping... a lot. Doing fine on this end... set up my follicle check for June 17 and started my Clomid today. Will be able to check in tomorrow from work... at least I hope :D


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@supriseme, welcome. Since it is still early, you could give it a few more days and test. Some people test as early as 6 dpo, but personnally I test after af is 5 days late. Being a poas addict I tend to wait now, it saves me money and keeps me from being too disappointed when I see a bfn. As for the type of test, I have used fr, ept, clearblue and the cvs and walgreens brand. Some people gets the online cheapies which also works. I have never bought any, I wish I had when I was going thru my addiction :haha:, would of save me a lot of money.


@hithejackpot, :thumbup: on dp, seems like everything is working out. Hope the stomach feels better.

@mzswizz, any changes?


Cd 12 and poor dh is K.O, he just had a 10 hrs work day and I thought that he would of just shower and jump into his bed, but no, mister had to get his :blush: in. I am happy that dh still dtd even do he is tired. I read about so many other ladies that have to deal with the stress of ttc and they also worry about getting enough bd in for their cycle. 
I will definitly have all my kids one right after the other, because at the rate that dh and I works, we might end up in the same situation in a couple of years. At the moment if it was not for dh, we will not even get some bd's in for this cycle. Being too tired makes me forget that we are ttc :dohh:.


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot-gl on the follicle check.

@skittles-sounds nice. Gl on the decision you two make moving wise ans speaking of water, i got to increase my intake as well.

@surpriseme-the earliest i would say 10-11dpo and you can use frer, clearblue, internet cheapies. Just ones that are early response

AFM, well today im 7dpo and as you can see, my temp keeps dropping lower and lower. It is actually the lowest temp i have had during my cycle. Also, with that being said, FF dropped my CL to around 97.6 which is good i guess. I know i said i would like a bfp now but our recruiter said i i was to get pregnant right now, i would be discharged and thats not good. So dh and i have bought condoms and are going to use those until we are stationed back together and get to do whatever we want then. So right now, we are WTT. I dont know whats going on with my temps and hoping this isnt an implantation dip. Also, i have told my recruiter that I want to leave asap so lets see if i could leave before november because if i can it will benefit us because dh and i will advance around the same time, i can get in and be stationed quicker, and also i dont have to worry about slacking in exercise because i know i would be once dh leaves. Yesterday, was with the recruiter, dh and i start physical training thursday so thats good. Also, we went to celebrate our nephew's 18th birthday. So was pretty busy and tired from all the running around. So we shall see what tomorrow's temp looks like. Im cd35 and usually af.starts on cd36 so maybe thats whats going on and if thats the case, maybe i am further along in the tww than i think.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Well, it looks like we're back to the drawing board. We had chosen a new sperm donor for this cycle based on traits and heritage, but his sc numbers were really low... as in, under 10million. Called our doc and he expressed that he is ADAMANTLY OPPOSED to us using this donor. I asked him about doing 2 inseminations this month or about combining 2 samples to double the number/chances and he said he will "do whatever we want" but he is still adamantly opposed to this donor. He said he would rather see us not inseminate this month versus using sub-par sperm. Unfortunately, I think he is right. It is sad, cause this guy was perfect for us... and with DPs strict requirements re: donors heritage, our options are very few and far between. This guys GOOD samples are soldout, and there are no more coming.

Nurse asked why we had decided to change donors... I explained that in addition to financial concerns, DP has a "Three strikes and you're out" mentality re: donor sperm. Nurse said that's not a terribly bad idea. 

Soooo... now we are on the hunt again for a new donor... but we have to have one picked, purchased and shipped by tomorrow afternoon... and unfortunately, it looks like we may have to go with California Cryobank... they are a great bank from what I hear, but it is unfortunate because they are SO DANG EXPENSIVE!! Instead of going $300 cheaper with the sub-par guy, we are now going to have to go $200 higher!! :cry: I dunno if we can swing it ... :shrug: DP is going to crunch some numbers tonight to see what we can do.

I woner if I have anything of value I can pawn :haha: :blush: :haha:

REALLY hoping to not have to cancel this month since I'm already taking the Clomid.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Aaaaaand now I find out that the donor we have been using the last three months has NO vials left!

So now... I don't even have a backup plan!

SHOOT ME NOW!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!


@hitthejackpot, wow!, I thought that the donors price was around the $50 to maybe $300, depending on how far it has to travel to get to your doctor. I googled the "Cryobank" and I am still in shock. They charge from subscription, to storage, every step is a fee, even is you want to see a childhood photo!. This people are making a fortune out of people in needs :growlmad:. I am sorry :hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. 

@mzswizz, happy workout in training.


As for me cd 13, waiting for ovulation. Today was mine and dh day off, we had plan to go out on a date on our day off, but being so tired the last few days we just en up staying home and relaxing, we had the best time ever. I guess we need to missed each other more often :blush:. 

The water drinking is making wonder, I have so much ewcm that I am kind of worried that it's not too much, make me think like it might drown dh little swimmers :haha:. I am happy that I did not spend my money on the preseed, it does pay to go the natural way. What would I do without google.


----------



## Supriseme

Thanks Ladies. This is hard! Everything that happens, I'm writing it down and wondering if....maybe? I don't think I will test anytime soon. However, I already bought several test (different brands) just in case.

I have been crying all day about nothing! My stomach is still sour, breast were sore this morning (sore starting at my armpits), I vomited some yellow stuff this morning while brushing my teeth (that was a first), insomnia (it's 2:24 a.m. now and I have to be at work at 8:00 a.m. and I'm up like it's 2:24 p.m.), cramping in my lower stomach and I kinda feel like I have a fever. But like I said, I may be reading to much into my symptoms, so I am going to just chill and see if AF shows her ugly face! I don't want to get my hopes up only to be let down.:dohh:

I hope things are going well for everyone else. Please continue to post your symptoms, it is a comfort to know that I'm not the only one waiting. I'm sending tons of baby dust your way!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

SN: I know that supriseme- should be spelled surprise me....my 7 year old god-daughter always says that to me...and she spells it that way too. I thought I would use it because she is one of the reasons I soooo want to be a mother, she is a joy!:kiss:

Thanks again for the advice, I really appreciate it!:hugs:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Skittles - I know, right? They charge for EVERYTHING... and it is completely nauseating. Talk about taking advantage of people in an already bad situation :growlmad: - more about that in the AFM section.

MzSwizz - How goes it??

Supriseme - it all sounds good so far! Hang in there!

We ended up finally choosing a donor at about midnight last night. One that I had wanted DP to look at earlier in the day but she ruled out because he wasn't Danish at all. I was in tears and convinced that we were going to have to cancel the iui for this month... so she agreed to look at this guy again.

I don't know what it was, but something about this donor's profile sparked DPs interest... enough that when I asked if she she wanted to buy his extended profile/pics etc she said "absolutely!" (yeah, THAT cost us $65... and we only have access to it for 7 days! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:). I'm so very glad that we did. He had 11 pictures available, from baby to adult...his chin, nose and smile look SOOOO much like DP's~! She was so excited! Because his looks are so similar to hers and because we loved his profile so much, she wants to move forward and use him this cycle, even though he isn't Danish! She said the baby may not be Danish by birth, but he/she will be by heritage and tradition!" :happydance: :awww:

What cemented our decision was at the end of his personal essay, the question was asked of him "What is your motivation for sperm donation?" (the typical answers we have seen were "I need the money ... but if I help someone in the process, then swell.") Our new donor's answer literally brought us both to tears instantly... he said simlpy "To help a family that is waiting for their little gift from God." :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: :awww: :awww:

Another bonus... this donor is "willing to be identified" to the child when he/she turns 18 years old. I have ready so many stories of cryo-children (hate that term) that are going through legal battles to try to find out who their anon donor was... and also stories from parents that wish that they had considered using a known donor ... because their children are missing something in their lives by knowing nothing about their biology... I was adamantly opposed to using an open donor for a long time... until I started reading these stories. Now I'm excited to have an open donor!

Oh my gosh... I just realized how long winded I'm being... so sorry! Hope you've stuck with me this long :blush::haha:

As for the cost, Skittles, I'm with you. Just this month alone: $65 to "buy" the donor's profile to be able to view it for 7 days, $565 for ONE vial of donor sperm, $175 for shipping, $35 for them to search through the donor's vials to provide the best available with the highest motility/sperm count (shouldn't they do that for FREE????), $200 for follicle check ultrasound, $300 for one IUI procedure, $30+ in copays for Clomid and HGC trigger :growlmad: :dohh:. What is that... $1,370 I think.... PER MONTH!!! AND if you want to get a copy of the photograps, they charge $25 per photo to purchase a 4x6 copy of EACH PHOTO...no way in HELL I'm doing that!, and if you want to listen to an audio interview with the donor, that's ANOTHER $35........ it goes on and ON!

Ohhhh.... I better digress before I go through the roof.

Okok, I need to head off to my second job. Will check in with you ladies tonight! Smoochies!!


----------



## mzswizz

Just coming for a quick update. I am at work and just been pretty busy spending time with DH. FF has now put that i didnt ov. For now, thats a good thing because i dont need to get pregnant right now. Also, i told my recruiter i want to leave earlier than November so now i just wait and see if i can do that. Just been busy getting everything sorted out and just been exercising and spending time together.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@hitthejackpot. I am glad that everything worked out for you guys. I also congratulate you and dp on your decision on having an open donor. It does make it easier on your child in the long run. Your situation makes me appreciate dh little swimmers a little bit more, after trying for so long I forget that it takes two for it to happen. Thank you

@supriseme. No, your name did not seem weird to me. We all have a story being our name. Skittles for me is the treat that dh used to bring on every date that we had. He came empty handed on our first date, which was a blind date, so I joke about the fact that he could of bought me skittles and I would of been happy. I still get skittles once in awhile. So, how are you?, feeling any better, any new symptoms?

@mzswizz, the day is tomorrow, wowww, it feels like yesterday you told us that dh was going for the Navy. Now both of you are in route to a new beginning. Happy :bodyb: to you and dh.

As for me cd 14 and the ovulation pain started just about 1/2 hour ago :happydance:, about time. I had already finish typing my post, but something happen and I had to start all over again, so my previous post was saying that I had not ovulated yet. Oh well, it keeps me from saying it tomorrow :haha:. Last night was weird, I had a sharp pain on my right ovary that lasted for like 3 mns, it was so painful that it woke me up. I guess every ttc cycle brings something new.][/FONT]


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!


@kaiecee. I logged on early so I could find out if everything had went well at your first doctor appointment. Did you had a scan done?, did they prescribed you any medecine for your morning sickness?. I hope that everything went well :hugs:.

As for me 1 dpo or maybe more, I am not too sure because I have been feeling crampy for a few days now. The sharp pain on my right ovary comes and goes. I hope it's not an ovarian cyst. I haven't had one in a while. Let's hope not. At the same time, my left ovary is hurting also, it feels like af is on its way, weird. 

Ok, I am going to take some tylenol and go to bed, I feel like crap.


----------



## Kaiecee

Skittles
Im guessing ur asking about me but I think u wrote the wrong name lol

So yes I got meds but I knew that would happen should have started them right away but didn't I have been so sick the crazy thing is they say since they feel I'm having a good pregnancy not counting the ms that my first scan will only be at almost 19 weeks August 24th so crazy I've always had an early scan but because I had such a regular cycle .... They didn't attempt to hear heartbeat cuz she didn't want to freak me out since I'm only 8w5d which I completely understand cuz knowing me if I didn't hear it I'd panick for a full month till my next appointment but she was really nice the nurse and doctor and she told me that I should really think about a vaginal birth instead of a c section since I had 2 I was under the assumption that was what was gonna happen so I'll think about it I don't want anything down there Stretched lol 

Other that that have u been good :) Ty for thinking of me :)


----------



## skittles76

Sorry about the name, I think of you as a Staicee :haha:. I correct it.

Happy that they gave you meds for the morning sickness. I would hate to have morning sickness, for me throwing up is the worse :nope:. I hope that I don't have it, but with my family history, I might not be so lucky. Oh well, at least I'll have a baby at the end, it's worth it!!. As for the scan, hang in there, don't think too much about it and the time would go by fast.


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies. glad everybody is doing well.

AFM, im cd38 and my temp is still low at 97.21. Seems like AF is on her way here. Hoping its sooner rather than later. As you can tell from my chart, my temps dropped very low and have stayed that way. So far, i am only getting loads of creamy cm and thats about it. Also, dh and I have been committed to dtd with protection. We really dont need any oopsies right now. Yesterday, DH and I went to our first DEP meeting/PT and did alot of drills etc. We did have fun, I must admit. Im still waiting on my recruiter to see if I can leave earlier than November to boot camp. Next week is my last week at the library before I start my new job :happydance: Im happy because my boss has been giving me hell ever since I put in my two week notice. Oh and DH resigned from his job like a week ago :thumbup: Im going to not be on as much seeing that DH will be leaving soon and we want to spend some QT together also these 2 weeks are going to be hectic with all the cleaning and preparing for him to leave. So im going to check in from time to time. Well thats it for me.


----------



## Miss_unique

I'm 8dpo today and I'm trying hard not to cave in lol I'm still having slight cramping in my left uterus and no pains in my right...( I have two wombs) I know it's too warmly but is 9 or 10 dpo too early? Af is due next Tuesday. What other symptoms have you ladies had during there dragging 8 days?


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls!! I only have a minute as I'm headed out the door to leave town for the day. wanted to let you know that I'm still here! :D

Going to my last little cousin's HS grad party today in my hometown with lots of family. REALLY looking forward to it! then home late tonight to be here for the follicle check at 9am. If that goes well, then IUI on Tuesday with sperm from the new donor... here's hoping! Have barely had any ovary pain at all, which is unusual for me on the clomid... not sure what tomorrow's follie check will tell us. We shall see

Love to all! Welcome Ms. Unique!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol u can call me anything u want skittles :)


----------



## mzswizz

ms unique- 9 and 10dpo is early but its still possible to get a positive. usually during the dreaded tww i get cramping and loads of cm but thats just the norm for me and it doesnt happen every tww just sometimes. 

@hitthejackpot-have fun on your mini vacation and congrats to your cousin!

AFM, im cd39 today and my temp is staying in the 97.20s range. My temp today is 97.28. Hoping it means AF is going to jump start soon. I have been having watery cm for the past few days now though and i know and I know it isnt leftovers from dh's soldiers because we have been dtd protected for like a week now. So i dont know whats going on with that but will get to the bottom of it :haha: Maybe its because im drinking more water :shrug: Oh well. AF needs to come already because im already 3 days late of normal AF. Today, Im at work and get off at 6pm. Next week is my last week here at the library and then its off to my new job :happydance: Next week will be dh's last week with me before he goes off to boot camp that following week :cry: Im going to miss him but hopefully i get to leave earlier than November so atleast we get to finish around the same time. So its been pretty busy with everything and we already started cleaning up and packing everything so we are going to be prepared for once we leave. :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies

@mzswzz, happy last week :happydance:

@Hitthejackpot, how did the iui went?, did you end up having ovary pain?

@supriseme, how are you, anything new, did you test yet?

As for me, 4 dpo and still having cramps off and on. Seems like it might be a cyst after all, yicks. I hope that it ruptures on its own. The stupid constipation started again, oh boy, everything and their mama is happening to me :haha:.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Good evening, ladies!! How is everyone?? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry I was absent for the weekend...but had a great time with dp and my extended family at a cousin's grad party in my hometown. Rushed back home late Saturday night - after doing a culinary tour to get a taste of my childhood - and had our follie check this morning. It went great... Total of three follies that could contribute to pregnancy. One big one on left ovary at 25mm, and two on the right 18mm and 15mm. The one that is 15mm could possibly mature in time to release an egg, or it may not. No way to tell, but because it is right on the cusp of being mature, they're counting it as a possibility. Uterine lining was nice and thick, so .... all looks good for the IUI Tuesday morning at 9:45! :happydance:

Our shipment from the sperm bank will arrive tomorrow morning at the lab and will be put in a nice, invigorating jacuzzi bath Tuesday morning to wake up all the little swimmers. Got to get their tails thawed out and in motion for their swim upstream! :happydance:

Preparing to have some downtime and just relax with DP tonight before the hectic work week starts tomorrow, so will be sure to catch up with everyone tomorrow while at work.

Sending loves and baby dust!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck keep us posted :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies

@ kaiecee, hi!. How is everything going?

@hitthejackpot, my bad, I confused your follicles check and your iui :haha:, but, either way, good luck for tomorrow, I hope that follicle matures.

@mis unique, did you test yet?

As for me 5 dpo and I am having the worse tww ever. Last night was a nightmare, while dtd my stomach did not feel good at all. For a minute dh thought that he was doing something wrong. Barely 5 mns after, I ran to the toilet and I end up spending the whole night there. I had the worse diarrhea ever (tmi). Dh usually wakes up at 5 am for work and I get to prepare his breakfast and lunch. Today I was already up :haha:. I was finally able to get a relief when I had a yogurt. I went to bed at 7 am, I woke up at 12. I just had some kimchi stew with rice, I hope it helps. I read on google that sauerkraut was good for diarrhea, and since kimchi is the korean cousin of it, it would work too.

Since tcc, I had some bad tww, but this one wins over all the others. From cramps, painful nipples and upset stomach, I don't know what's next. I hope that af does not end up being a killer too.


----------



## Kaiecee

Very sick most of the time expecially after sex lol


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Just a super quickie to let ya'll know that IUI went fine this morning. The new donor's sc numbers were GREAT!! He had 150million pre-wash and we only lost 15million in the wash. Soooo ... we "went in" with 135 mil! That is more than TWICE the number that our previous donor ever had! Motility was average at 47%, but doc thinks the numbers are great!

I was very worried when i woke up as my temp shot up above coverline this morning... called the lab to put a hold on the thawing, then lvm for doc's office. Nurse called back and said doc wanted to go through with it, so we did. I was concerned about the timing... however the trigger shot is designed to cause ovulation between 36 and 42 hours post shot... and right in that window of time, I started getting TERRIBLE cramps, shooting pains in my abdomen. So, despite the temp rise, I'm almost positive that I didn't start to ovulate until about an hour ago... right on time!

Soooo, FXed! Sending loves to you all! Will try to catch up when I'm feeling a bit better. Right now I'm going to go sit in the locker room and stay doubled over for a little bit till this pain subsides...

Smoochies!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@hitthejackpot, :happydance:, feel better.

@kaiecee, stay away from it :haha:. On a serious note, is it the morning sickness, I thought the doctor had giving you some pills for it. Is your body already immune to it?, if yes it sucks. My body has that bad habit of getting used to pills too.

@mzswizz, how are you?, 3 more days.

As for me 6 dpo and I am finally getting a break from the cramps and sour stomach. I am still bloated like crazy. This cycle I seem to have every symptoms that I have been having during all my past cycles and it sucks. My boobies are so heavy and painful, it keeps me from sleeping on my stomach. Dh is not complaining.

Well, I finally got my Victorias Secret order, and I couldn't be happier :happydance:. I love everything I ordered, the bras are so comfortable and cute. Dh had me modelling them, over and over :blush:.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm not immune to it yet it's just makes me sleepy and groggy all day long so I'm not sure which is worse being sick all day but awake or not sick but can't keep my eyes open 

Btw how are u doing


----------



## skittles76

huuuuuuuh, yucky. :haha:. I guess, just one of this thing. This cycle is weird, but, I do not feel like it's going to be any different than my other cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's sucks


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

How is everybody doing?, 
hithtejackpot, kaiecee, mzswizz.

For me 8 dpo and the cramps are back on. The nips are still killing me, but, I can't see it as a symptom because that had happen a couple of cycles ago. I am also falling asleep everywhere. I work from home, I had to have co-workers calling my house to wake me up before I get in trouble with my boss, yicks!. I still don't see that as a symptoms, because I am anemic, sometimes and that is the side effect. 

I hope everybody is doing fine.


----------



## Kaiecee

im doing better today i had an asshole taxi driver that had brought me to the pharmacy but when we called to go back home he refused to take us cuz i had me dog ... but it was ok to bring us there just not back home right?
anyways i ended up with heat stroke and threw up as soon as i got home so as u can imagine im making a complaint on him!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd44 and still no sign of AF. dh and I had an oopsie a few days ago and my temp went back up to 97.57 this morning. So got to see how the days progress in temps. Also I have some major news....my recruiter called and my ship date is now July!!!! :happydance: So thats means DH and I will go through boot camp around the same time :thumbup: So everything is working out on our end. Nothing else to really report so far.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls!

So sorry I have been scarce lately. I haven't really had much time to post at work as things are crazy right now!

Skittles - So sorry about the discomfort and cramps! That's no fun! And WOOT WOOT for Victoria's Secret shipments! If you aren't pregnant now, I'm sure that shipment will help it happen SOOOON :haha:

I'm anemic too... I get give myself B-12 shots every month and about every 2 years have to go in for an 8 hour day of IV full of iron to fill up :D Just "topped off" in January, so good to go for baby!

MzSwizz - :hugs: :happydance: for earlier date! I know that is what you were hoping for! How wonderful! And I hope that "oopsie" doesn't turn into a reason to NOT ship in July! :blush:

Kaicee, sorry the nausea is so rough!

AFM - I'm 2 dpiui and have been home from work sick all day. I HATE missing work, but there was just no way I could go in with as ill as I have been. Blah. Hate that. Otherwise, all is well. I'm sure I'll be back on my feet tomorrow!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@mzswizz, I am so happy for you :happydance:, now you won't have to miss dh. 

@kaiecee, :hugs:, there is always one of "them" cab driver. I hope he gets what he deserves. How are you feeling now?, better?

@hitthejackpot, I am going to look into the 8 hrs iv, that sounds real good. 


As for me 9 dpo and I am sleep walking thru the day. I have 3 more hrs of work and it seems that I will have to cut it short. I hope I don't get in trouble, meaning having to start going back to the office :haha:. I have been eating liver and everything green that I could get on my hands on. The doctor gave me an appointment for the 15th of august, is he for real!!. He will have the nurse call me if somebody cancels. I might end up in the er before then. How not being able to function thru the day not an emergency!!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm always a little sick and I really don't eat alot 
But I'm anxious for the first heart beat and I'll b finding out the sex of the baby on the 24th of August my 2boys want of course another boy but I'm crossing my fingers for a girl this time


----------



## skittles76

Sucks to be sick all the time, but it's worth it :winkwink:.Finger crossed for you to have a girl.

Dh and I are hoping for boys. I want 2, him 1. Since I am the boss :haha:, we will have 2.

I forgot to ask you, do you speak french?


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes I do speak French :)
I'm off to bed was just sick again so I'm gonna call it a night


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot fxed for you this cycle!1

@skittles-i think we have all been sleep walking :haha: between the navy, work and home with dh...i havent got the energy.

@kaiecee-get better soon.

AFM, im cd46 today and i had a temp spike to 97.76. If my temp continues to stay in the 97.7s, then FF will have my ov day as yesterday which is a good and a bad thing because dh and I had another oopsie last night. Hoping we didnt catch the egg but i doubt it because we dtd almost at midnight so i think we missed the chance...well thats what im hoping. Now about the Navy....my new ship date is july 23rd so i will see dh during boot camp. And today is my last day at the library :happydance: My job has also changed with the Navy...now i will be in the aviation field :thumbup: So now just awaiting the boot camp date. Its funny how my ship date is my doc appt date :dohh: Well atleast I get to see dh hopefully on our 3 yr anniversary date during boot camp. Now i have to see what my temps do in the following 2 days.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@kaiecee, comment vas-tu?, J'espere que tu te portes mieux. Lorsque ma copine etait enceinte avec son fils, elle ne pouvait pas manger aussi. Son docteur lui avait dit de manger des fruits et des cereales sec. Just brushing up on my french, sorry about the mistakes :haha:.

@mzswizz, the oopsies are winning.


As for me 10 dpo and feeling so much better. Now, I feel like I am in the tww. I was able to clean the whole house and cook dh a good meal. I made bake lemon and garlic chicken, coucous, string beans and carrots. He ate the whole thing, I cooked a lot so I could have left over for tomorrow. Oh well, at least he loved it.

I don't know if I did wrong, but, I had a half of glass of wine, yum!, love me some Fuki plum.


----------



## Kaiecee

Non cettais bon :) 
Jaspere pour toi tout vas bon sur votre côté tu a pris parler français ou?


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@kaiecee, I am from Guadeloupe (french west indies), after 22 yrs here I try to always keep up with it. How are you?

As for me 11 dpo, and I want to poas just for the heck of it :haha:. But, I am going to keep myself busy today by making some kimchi. I ran out of it this week.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-wow i want to learn french :haha: and the oopsies were winning but they are now on a losing streak :haha:

AFM, well this is a surprise. My temp did a spike from 97.74 to 97.94 :shock: Thats the highest my temp has been so far. Also tomorrow's temp could be as low as 97.3 and I would get my crosshairs. Well, this was a VERY delayed ov cycle. Just keeping my fxed that we didnt catch that egg this time. Just want to wait until we are stationed to go back to ttc and dont want to get discharged and have to wait to start the Navy process from the beginning all over again. DH and I dtd protected this time. We really arent trying to have another oopsie moment and we even put the condoms on the nightstand :haha: Well, right now dh and I are just spending time together and we are cleaning up and packing so we will have everything in order before we leave :thumbup: We are also having a friend stay with us starting tomorrow until DH leaves for boot camp and we are helping him with the Navy process because he wants to join also :thumbup: So everything is going good on my end. And i start my new job tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

How is everyone doing?

For me 14 dpo with the usual af symptoms, so she will be here at any minutes today or tomorrow.

I have been so busy with my friend last minute wedding. It's going to be this friday, yay!. I am so happy for them. They intended to do like dh and I, just going to city hall and get it over with, but, the parents stop them, so, the compromise is a real small wedding with close friends and family at home.

I thought about doing the same, but, I only had 1 immediate family member in the state :haha:

Now, waiting for af, wish it could come sooner than later, I want to be able to enjoy friday without her being at her worse flow, yicks!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u have fun at the wedding :)


----------



## mzswizz

Have fun skittles.

AFM, today im 5dpo and my temp did the opposite of what it usually does. My temp actually rose to 98.07 from 97.75. Usually my temp drops around 5-9dpo and then AF arrives but this time my temp dropped a little around 3-4dpo and rose again today.:shrug: We shall see what happens this cycle. Going to keep a watch on my chart. It would be nice to finally be able to start a family but im sooooo close to going into boot camp and starting everything that i just hope a bfp waits until we are stationed together. But whatever is in God's will is going to happen so now i just got to wait and see. Also dh and i are studying so we can become E-2 before we get into bootcamp so wish us luck on that. Well thats it for now. Oh and my nipples still hurt. They stand at attention even when they are not hard so i have no clue whats going on. I think they are broken :haha:


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls. Today is just crap for me, so just an update then back to work to try to distract myelf.

I am as close to certain as I could possibly be that this IUI didn't work either. 9dpo today and pms is starting right on schedule, and with a vengence. So I realized yesterday that chances are slim to none. :cry::cry::cry:

In addition, got home from work last night and our water was shut off by the city because we forgot to pay the water bill. Even though we are _completely broke_ from all this apparently *useless *IUI crap we budgeted for the water bill and had the money, but simply forgot to pay it. Of course, by the time we got home it was after hours at the water company so we still have no water, which meant no shower before work. So not only do I feel like garbage emotionally, I probably smell like it, too.

Also found out yesterday that our trip to the Chesapeake Bay has been canceled... and we were supposed to leave tomorrow :cry: The one place on Earth that I can find solace and peace... and now we can't go.

I'm just heartbroken today and I want to be at home in bed and pull the covers up to my chin and cry my eyes out. I have absolutely no desire to be part of life today. I just want to hide.


----------



## mzswizz

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for you hitthejackpot! Hoping everything works out fpr you and hoping you get that surprise bfp.

im 6dpo and my temp rose to 98.14 this morning. This chart is different than all my charts so far. I had a minut dip, i guess you can i had my fallback temp at 3-4dpo. Well i dont know if i can even label them as fallback temps because there wasnt a big difference. Well, so far my temps have been increasing instead of decreasing which im just watching carefully. I am going to start testing in 3 days. My body does its own thing so im expecting the unexpected because whenever i think it one thing, its always the opposite :haha: Well, ff gave me solid crosshairs so i am happy compared to the dashed crosshairs. My tww is going by pretty fast which is bad because that mean the days are flying by and that means soon dh will be leaving. He has 7 days left :cry: But i will see him in bootcamp 2 weeks later. :happydance: Yesterday, dh took his test to be an E-2 and he passed :happydance: So now im just waiting to take my test on Tuesday. I have been studying so now i just got to keep doing practice tests so i know it like the back of my hand. So i have increased cm, my nipples are still sensitive and my temps are rising. Right now, its leading to pregnancy but never know because i get sensitive nipples and increased cm regularly in the tww . The only difference is my temps are increasing instead of decreasing right now so we shall see. Maybe my LP will increase from 11 days. We shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know what's happening with dh but to say the truth hea been a big ass!


----------



## mzswizz

did you ask him why he's acting that way?


----------



## Kaiecee

I just don't think I can deal with him anymore and I don't know what to do :(


----------



## mzswizz

dont give up yet Kaiecee. I have been through challenging times with my dh where we were really on a verge of divorce (i even mentioned it as an idea a few times before). But communication is key and you two need to sit down and figure out whats going on. Most of the time, its something little that can be easily fixed that neither party knew was the issue.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I wrote him a letter and its not making an effect he seems to have a problem with my 2 other kids who I had with my ex and I don't know what to do anymore :(


----------



## mzswizz

sounds like something my sister is going through with her current boyfriend. she has 1 daughter with her ex husband and 2 with him and you can tell he doesnt like her just because she is not his own and i get very pissed off about it because to me, I feel that if you dont want to deal with women who have a child or children through a previous relationship, then why commit to something that you know you hate. I just dont understand.


----------



## Kaiecee

Exactly it's not like I hid them when I met him but my ex has changed those kids they are out of control and I hate him for doing this to my boys


----------



## mzswizz

Im thinking that your dh is just stressed out because of the boys being out of control and a new baby on the way so he is probably just stressed but it still doe:hugs:snt give him a reason to treat you that way because you havent done anything wrong. 

AFM, I have decided to just resign from the job today because im leaving in a few weeks. I think this is the better choice because i would be able to focus more on promoting to E-2, studying and spending time with dh as much as possible before he leaves. This job has just been exhausting and by the time im home, i fall asleep so no time with dh so its the best choice. Now, im 7dpo today yay halfway through the 2ww ajd my temp rose again to 98.18. So im pretty sure this time, ov actually happened. And from looking at my chart, it looks like i dont have a progesterone issue for now so thats a good thing. So far my temps have only been increasing which i guess means my body is doing its job for the first time. And the addict in me did a.test which was neg which i thought it would be. The sensitive nipples are here but the feeling has decreased to mild. I only feel pain if i push hard on them so i think thats going away which most likely means AF will be here soon. Well thats what im hoping is going to happen anyways. No implantation dip, triphasic pattern as of yet but i just love how my chart looks this time and FF isnt confused this time :haha: So finally we are getting somewhere.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I hope today is better since I'm so emotional I cry for everything


----------



## skittles76

Hi!!!

Af got me yesterday, no surprise there :haha: at least she spare me the cramps and backache, but, I had the headache. 

Early this am, I was getting ready to leave my house to head to Napples and I got the call. NO WEDDING TODAY, yicks, the lovebirds got hitch yesterday afternoon :happydance:. I am so happy for them and for me, because I was in no mood to drive all the way to Napples for a all day event. No chairs, flowers, tables to fix, YAY. They do not know what they did for me :rofl:. Long story short, mother in law wanted a lot of certain "people" to be invited and my friend and her oh did not agree, they felt like it was turning into what they were trying to avoid. They had cancelled everything days in advance and nobody knew. Real smart. So we are all meeting in 2 weeks for the pictures and what not. 

So, I am still chilling in bed and trying to not do any housework. Not working, the laundry is calling me.
On a really good note, dh started a new job yesterday and he was giving $500 in gifcard for Macy's. WHAT?, so going shopping tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance:

@mzswizz, :thumbup: with just a few days left, you gotta do what you gotta do. Should I do the :happydance: for you or not?

@hitthejackpot, I forgot to pay the internet bill 2 months in a row :dohh:, lucky I opened the late notice, dh would of had a fit, mr cannot live without the internet. Neither can I. Not comparing the 2, I'll rather be without internet than water, specially in Florida :haha:. Just saying that we are all losing it :wacko: with ttc. Like the koreans like to say "FIGHTING".

@kaiecee, I hope that your dh comes around. My father married my mother with 4 kids from her first marriage, it's was not easy at all, at the time he was 24 yrs old and my mom 26. And it was not easy on us kids either. My father said that he fell in love with my mom and her kids, but some situations were hard to deal with. Specially when it came to discipline. With the kids father in their lives, it was hard to do. My father spent 36 yrs with my mom until she passed last year :cry:. Yes it is possible. Find a time for you and dh to talk things thru. Don't let it get to the point that it can't be fixed.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!


How is everyone?

As for me, cd 3 and the witch is almost gone :happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

yay for af being almost gone for you.

AFM, im 9dpo and my temp is 98.52 :shock: My temps are looking pretty high and good. Im thinking that these temps would be my temps if my progesterone levels play their part correctly so we shall see. DH wants me to start testing from tomorrow which Im going to do. Well today, we going to our going away party so talk to you ladies later.


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Me? BFN this morning. Temps will start dropping tomorrow and af will be here just in time for me to leave for vacation. I'm in a foul mood, I'm pissed that the 4th IUI failed and I don't even want to think about ttc for a while, so I might not be around much. Will still check in occasionally to see how you girls are doing.
:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Keep in touch :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!


Today is the day that I wish I was anywhere else but, Florida. YUCK. I hate the heat. The ac is running 24/7, but, I can't stand the fake cold. I am stuck at home on my day off, no where to go and I am bored out of my skull and it's not even 12 yet.

Cd 5, af is gone. (typed at 10 am):haha:

I have been typing this post for the past 5 hrs. While doing it, I just found out that one of my bestfriends has been to florida for like six trip and she never came and visite me. WOW. Never even told me she was in town!!!, And to think that dh and I was going to Boston so he could meet her!!!. What kind of friend does that!!. Her excuse is that she knew that I would not approve her relationship with her boyfriend (MARRIED MAN). Seriously, what does he has to do with me!!!. And the worse, I had to learn it from her sister and son, shame on her, now I know where to put her in my life ince it's man before friends of 22 yrs.

Now I am going to give her a call.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles wow maybe she didnt want to hear that you are disappointed in her. I know my friends tend to try to stay away as much as possible if they know they are doing something wrong because sometimes they dont want to hear the truth. But yes give her a call because at the end of the day, you two are stull friends and she shouldve told you she was here.

AFM, im 11dpo and my temp is 98.02 so its slowly decreasing so it seems AF is on its way here :thumbup: I tested today and it was a bfn so it looks like i will be able to go to boot camp after all :happydance: Well today is DH's last day here at home with me. He has to go to the hotel tomorrow at 13:00 (1pm) and I will see him again on the 5th @ 12:00 when he gets sworn in before leaving to boot camp. Cant believe the time flew by so quickly. Atleast, I have you ladies to help me through it until I leave in a few weeks. Today, I have been crampy so im thinking AF is coming right on schedule :thumbup: We shall see.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@mzswizz, I talked to her. She just told me "the sad story" that most women that are with a married man always says, "you don't know what's he's going trhu with his wife, he's getting a divorce", blah, blah, blah. 

@hithtjackpot, hope you had fun on your getaway.

@kaieecee, how are you and baby doing?


As for me cd7. This cycle I am really going to try to take it easy. No opk, no special drinks, no worrying about ovulation, I am just going to enjoy the month of july with dh. 
I feel like I have been using him as a mean to a goal. I know he does not feel like I am using him, because I know he enjoyed all the bd :haha:, but just for the sake of my sanity.

So here to the take it easy week.


----------



## Kaiecee

Baby must be okay since I'm sick all the time :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee- cant believe you are almost 12 weeks already.

@skittles-me and you both can relax this cycle. Well im going to have almost a year of no ttc and then its back to ttc we go.

AFM, i am officially cd1 today :happydance: My temp dropped below coverline to 97.26 today so i knew since this morning, that AF will most likely be here today or tomorrow. Well today was very heartfelt. The family and I got to be with DH as much as possible before he had to leave to go to the airport. I miss him dearly already :cry: But atleast I have 18 days before I get to see him again :thumbup: So atleast everything has worked itself out. I got to spend time with dh before he left, i got AF today and now i get to go to boot camp :happydance: AF made herself known. I was in the store with MIL and nephew and I started getting bad cramps followed by sharp pains in my back and I knew that it was AF on her way. By the time I made it to my mom house to visit before they went out of town and I used the bathroom, she came full on so i made it just in time and didnt mess up my underwear or anything :thumbup: Well, atleast now I know how my chart & temps suppose to look when I ov. And looks like i dont have a progesterone issue at all so thats another good thing. So now Seamen Recruit Clayton is awaiting departure from the airport and im waiting patiently by the phone for his phone call letting me know he made it there safely and then in 18 days im next and I too go from Future Sailor Clayton to Seamen Recruit Clayton! So im excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Kaiecee

i know but i have such a bump already doctor told me probably cuz i already had 2 kids so i hope i stop growing cuz i still have a long way to go lol


----------



## mzswizz

kaiecee yes after you have a child, your body knows what to do and your ligaments are stretched so thats why your bump shows faster.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies

@mzswizz, :hugs:, you'll get to see dh soon.

@kaiecee, HAPPY 12 WEEKS :happydance:.

As for me cd 9. Dh and I have been going thru a rough few days. And like always, because of his sis. Long story short, on her last visite, she shopped for her wedding, which is today. When she was leaving, she left one luggage for my dh to bring for her. I told dh to tell her to go with it because I knew he will not be able to make it to the wedding. Him being hardheaded as always said it was not a problem that he would make it no matter what. Well, today is the wedding and the luggage is still here. So, sil, her mother and soon to be husband are giving dh a hard time. So now I get blamed.

Let's hope the rest of the day is better, because I am mentally tired of these people. I wish I could get away from the drama, somewhere far away :cry:.


----------



## Kaiecee

thanks i havent been sick today yet but i know its coming lol plus now we decided to move cuz our neighbours keep throwing beerbottles at our patio set then im stuck cleaning up the beer.

we found a quiet but big place in the country so were gonna take a look at it tuesday


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles
hope ur day gets better were always blamed for stuff when there is no one else to blame


----------



## mzswizz

happy 12 weeks kaiecee.

skittles-hope you feel better!!

AFM, im on cd3 and af is heavy like usual so its happening like clockwork right now. I had fun with my best friend yesterday. We went to the pool and just relaxed there and we went out last night to just have fun. She didnt want to see me sad because she knows how much i miss my dh so she trying to make the best out of the 16 days i have left :hugs: She is also leaving in August to move to New Mexico. Big change for her too but we know we will stay in contact. As far as FF goes, i placed my account on pause (hold) until im able to start ttc again with dh. I have 33 days left of the VIP membership so that should be enough for a cycle. So im just ready to go to boot camp. Happy that AF came on time this time and looks like my LP is now extended to 12 days so thats good. Well, thats all for now.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

@hitthejackpot, :hugs::hugs:.

@mzswizz, I envy you. I wish I had a friend like that in Florida.

@kaiecee, you and I both on the "cuckoo" neighbor. Mine is loud, real loud. She has dogs that looks like horses and they have a bad habit on jumping on people. Just the other day, I would of fell if it wasn't for dh quick catch. But, unlike you I can't move, I still like the neighborhood. Not a lot of quiet places in Miami that are affordable.

As for me cd 12, I so did not notice that I was so close to ovulation time. I guess having stressful in laws help :haha:.

Sil got hitch on saturday and she's jetting around on her honeymoon :growlmad:, and yes I am still pissed, but, I will live. I put an end to the cold war between dh and I yesterday morning, so I am in a better mood :blush:, so is he.
As for the goodfriend, I decided to put her on the back burner for now. Her shadiness is pilling up, so if I continue to talk to her, she will be a goner. She called dh everyday(not that he answered), and so far I have not got a phone call from her. So deceitful of her, trying to get my husband on her side, I can't even feel sorry for her, because she's dumb to think my husband cares. How can you keep on calling someone husband when you have never met them?, cuckoo huh?. Oh well, on to better things and friends.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-yes that friend sounds pretty cuckoo. I think she needs to just leave you guys alone. She could've atleast apologized for what she did because that was not right of her to just leave you in the dark just because she knows you dont approve of her relationship. A true friend will tell the truth and will help you avoid getting hurt which is what you were doing and she just made it seem as if you were judging her and hated her. She got her priorites mixed up. She will learn eventually.

AFM, im cd6 today. AF is still here but looks like it might end on time this time :thumbup: I have just been busy with friends and getting things ready before boot camp. I only have 13 days left :shock: So i really got to get on the ball. Today, im going to spend time with my SIL and the kids. Im having another girls night out this weekend. So im going to be pretty busy. Im really preparing myself mentally for boot camp and I just been exercising and missing DH but i have been coping pretty well. Im just ready to start the adventure and with my dh soon.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well we found a really nice farm house that has completly been renovated it's so nice needs cleaning but nice gigantic pool in the back with jacuzzi waiting for the guy to call us tonight to see what deal we can have I'm sure we will come to a good agreement it's in a farm area so u can't even see ur neighbors and were at the us border which is good :)


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls... hope you are all well.

MzSwizz - It won't be long now! So glad you are keeping busy while you and DH are apart... that will help so much! I just put my FF account on hold as well. No need to let it keep running for the next few months. 

Skittles - Good to hear that the "Cold War" is over :) That is always a relief...in many ways! *wink wink* but sorry about SIL being a brat. Some people are so dang selfish and entitled...it is all about "me! me! ME!" and I'm tired of people thinking that the world owes them anything they want. *hugs* Keep your chin up!

Kaiecee - Hang in there!

Me? I'm fine. Back to the daily grind after a week away. Things are pretty crazy at work but it has helped not having to worry about ttc. I'm sad, and I am severely pissed at my doctor for not listening to me so I am going to look for a new fertility doc during these few months off. If nothing else, I at least want to talk to a doc who will take my chart into consideration. I have no doubt that by looking at FF I can see that my body is reacting much sooner to the trigger shot than the doc thinks it should. I have always been hyper sensitive to all medications and apparently the trigger is no exception. I want to find a doc who will allow me to do the trigger shot and then inseminate the very next morning. We shall see how that happens. I think my doctor's experience and success has gone to his head and he won't listen to me about what I know my body is doing. Time to move on.

I'm still avoiding bnb and ttc for now, minus a check-in here or there, but will talk to ya sooner than later I hope.


----------



## Kaiecee

Now the landlord isn't even calling back I'm getting fustrsted today big time !


----------



## mzswizz

@hitthejackpot-I hope you finally get answers and that soon you will be able to get a bfp.

@kaiecee fxed that the landlord will call back. 

AFM, im cd7 and AF has officially stopped :happydance: I just got back home from going out last night :thumbup: I only have 12 days left before i go to boot camp :shock: Time is really ticking away. I feel good, nervous and excited at the same time. I just cant wait. Im also happy that my AF has been on schedule this time. It stopped this morning/last night so im happy about that. Everything is going good. So now its just time to wait and see what happens. Cant wait to be back with DH and start a family.


----------



## Kaiecee

He called and it's probably a done deal


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@mzswizz, hope the 12 days passes in a flash for you. I can't stand to be away from dh either. 

@kaiecee, happy moving.

@hitthejackpot, finger crossed that you and dp find other available options that works out for the both of you guys :hugs:. Do not lose hope.

As for me I felt ovulation pain from cd 12 late in the evening thru cd 13 early am, so I don't know if I am 2 dpo or 1 :haha:. I'll go with 1 dpo.

I'll be seeing my primary at the end of the month to see if my anxiety is back, if it is, this cycle will be my last monitered cycle. I'll have to stop ttc for a couple of months and just ntnp and see how it will go. I feel like ttc is taking over and I do not like the feeling. Feels like the month is split in 2, half tww, and the other half, waiting for af to be over. Its starting to take a toll on my mental health. I battle anxiety a few yrs back, now it feels like its coming back or it's already here. 

Once I get it under control again I'll start ttc again. I'll be checking in and see how everyone is doing, once in a while.


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh keeps bringing the moving day closer first it was the 26 and that was good for me now he wants this weekend I'm super stressed now


----------



## skittles76

Hi!!

@kaiecee, no heavy lifting.

@mzswizz, 10 more days and counting. BTW, the cuckoo friend is officially out.

For me, 3 dpo and no unusual symptoms. Just enjoying the day, and going shopping later.


----------



## skittles76

Hi everyone!!

5 dpo and enjoying this cycle day. I was to see my primary at the end of the month, but he called and said he had a cancellation this morning. I guess the fact that I never call for an appointment before my physical is due surprised him :haha:. After evaluating me, he concluded that I was stress out from ttc, duh!!!. I was told to either take a break or to tone it down, meaning go out more, find distraction, and to involve dh more into the ttc world, share my thoughts and fears with him.
My primary is also referring me to a specialist, so, I might be going for some tests soon :happydance:. He still thinks that I should of waited to ttc in light of all the situations of losing my gran, mother, aunts in a matter of 2 yrs. He says that could be a factor too. Let's hope it is and not something wrong with my body.

I feel a little better knowing that my anxiety is not back. Now its on me to relax and try to make it happen. But I still think it would be a good idea to give it a break. But, I don't know how to give it a break, because I feel like my body has been programmed into the baby making mode. Even when I try not to think about it, something or someone reminds me of it. It's easier said than done I guess. I see a couple of members with the icon ntnp and they are still obsessing the same as we are. Oh well,I do what is best for me which is to keep on going. Let the battle continue.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope the best for your 

I got an earlier appointment so I go Thursday to the docs and I can finally hear the heart beat I got an earlier app. Cuz still don't keep things down


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles glad that the anxiety isnt back for you. Just try to relax and sometimes a break from ttc is just what us women need. And glad that friend is out.

@kaiecee-no heavy lifting. and why did he move it forward?

AFM, wow sorry ladies I havent been on much. I only have 5 days left before I leave and I must say, I have been very busy getting everything sorted out so I can finally relax before leaving. Im very excited to go in. I cant wait to see DH. My family is coming around now about me leaving to go to the Navy. And they even bought a webcam so we can video chat once I get out of boot camp. We received the formal invite for DH's graduation on August 31st :shock: Cant believe he is graduating already. It doesnt seem like he has been in there for like 3 weeks now. Time surely is flying. Speaking of time, I am already on cd14. I havent been really paying attention to my cycle at all. I just want to say that Im going to miss every last one of you. Im so glad that I have you women in my life going through my journey as well as letting me into your journeys. We have been through good times and bad and even whacky times :haha: But we have all kept each others' spirits high and always was willing to give out a helping hand and I must say, you ladies made me who I am today as a woman and a wife that is ttc. So i want to say thank you for everything you ladies have done and will do for me in the future :hugs: And one more thing...i am officially an E2 yay :happydance: AIRMAN APPRENTICE CLAYTON!!!!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@kaiecee, hope the doctor can prescribe you with something that can help you.

@mzswizz, you can say it again, the time does fly by. It seems just like yesterday that you and dh were going to get information about it. I wish you the best in your journey. Hope to hear from you soon.


As for me, 8 dpo and wishing the tww was over so I can take my needed break from ttc. 
I had dh reading the threads from the ltttc and the 35 and older and he finally understand what we go thru to conceive. In his mind he just thought that we bd and sometimes look out for the best day. Mister was clueless about charting, opk, and all the other stuff we had to do :haha:. Now I remember how he used to tell me in the middle of tww to come to bed so we could make that baby :rofl:, poor man, if it was that easy, I would not be waking him up in the middle of the night to bd and we would of been parents already and trying for #2.

Since I decided to take a break, it feels like a weight had been lifted off of my shoulders, like my muscles can finally relax. No more looking at my calendar for the tww, no more looking out for ovulation pain. The middle finger is going to be happy too, no more cm checking :haha:.
I will see be checking up on everybody, but maybe once a month instead of 3 times a day.
Let the countdown begin!


----------



## Kaiecee

Today was the first time I got to hear baby's heart beat :) it was in the 160 range healthy heart :)


----------



## mzswizz

hello ladies. just coming in to check on ya. I know i havent been on much but the time has finally come. I will be starting the journey tomorrow. I go to the hotel tomorrow and will leave for boot camp on monday. Im excited because im ready to see dh and sad because im leaving family, friends and you ladies here. But the good thing is that I wont be gone for long so hoping by the time i come back, there will be baby bumps and labor stories :thumbup: i have been so busy that I have no clue what cd im on :haha: so im just going to wing it. Eeeek im excited. Im really going to miss you ladies. But im going to tell you all like I tell my DH..."it's never a goodbye, it's always see you later." So I will see you ladies in a few months time but it will NEVER be a goodbye :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

So finished my move I'm exhausted and I never fought as much as I did with dh in the last 2 days :( I hate moving !


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies

@mzswizz, I wish you the best on your new job. We will miss you. By the way, I am pretty sure that you will have access to the internet, so we will hear sooner from you than you think :haha:. Be safe.

@kaiecee, happy that everything was fine during your visite. I can't wait to have them too :happydance:, let's hope it's in the near future. You and I both have been fighting with the dh. Mine and I just made up and hour ago. I made him sleep in the living room, thinking that it was a punishment for him, wrong, I end up punishing myself because I could not fall asleep 3 nights in a row :haha:. 

@hithejackpot, how are you and dp doing?. Hang in there:hugs::hugs: and 2 for dp:hugs::hugs:.

As for me, af got me this morning :growlmad: 3 days early. That haven't happen to me before. I thought it had, but dh told me it was because I had calculated my cycle wrong. Oh well. That means that I am officially stopping to try like a lunatic. The next cycle will be a calender checking, a cm checking, symptoms checking, ovulation checking free month. Lets see how it goes.
By the way, is it normal for me to spot pink off and on all day and for my cervix to have white lotion like cm now?. You know, just that one last question :winkwink:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Everything is ok with dh and me now he's even gonna buy me my silkie chicken I wanted as my pet since I'm in the farm area lol


----------



## Kaiecee

how is everyone?


----------



## HitTheJackpot

Hi girls... 

My appologies for my extended leave... but I'm afraid it is going to continue. My mother passed away unexpectedly on July 28 at the age of 61 and my life is in complete turmoil right now. I posted this on the other thread I am active on so am just doing a copy/paste because I can't type it all out again... know that I am thinking of you, and I send sticky vibes to everyone often. I hope MzSwizz is living her dreams! I don't know when I'll be back... might not be for months, who knows. I just don't know what each tomorrow is going to bring right now. 

Know that I think of you all and send positive vibes and energy your way as I am able. I just can't bring myself to read all the stories right now - good or bad - I'm just too emotional, but I desperately miss talking with you all and keeping up with each of you. Losing my mother so suddenly has proven to be far more than I know how to handle, so my time is precious and I am spending most of it surrounding myself with my family and loved ones. I would really rather isolate myself and cry, but what good would that to do me?

I had a bit of a second blow when I called my doctor's office to see about how this changes things re: ttc. I was hoping to keep on my schedule to start trying again in September so I could throw all of my energies into that rather than thinking so much about all I have lost. The doc said that if I wanted to start again on schedule that they would do so, but that they strongly suggest I wait longer... maybe until after the first of the year to start again. Even then, they said it depends how my stress levels are... the nurse explained that during times of extreme stress that the cortisol levels in the body drastically increase and can have an affect on ttc and on a developing baby. While I can see their point, and I believe that they probably have a valid point... it just sucks that I have to wait.

My family doc also cautioned that the makers of Clomid say that 6 cycles is a lifetime max for the average woman... after that alternate methods should be considered. The fertility specialist said that yes, that is generally what the manufacturer tells gynos, but that under a specialist's care, it is different. I have had 4 cycles on clomid 50mg. I have had absolutely no time to research about any of this, just going off what docs have said... I suppose I'll have to wait. 

I have decided to start seeing a counselor for a bit that I had seen a number of years ago. She knows my story with its ins and outs, and knows about the complicated relationship I had with my mother, so I'm going to see if she can't help me with this grieving process. I have also decided to get a tattoo in honor of my mother... that isn't exactly the way SHE would have wanted me to memorialize her, but it works for me ... so now, I just have to start figuring out what I want and design it. 

I have started to work on shifting my thinking from "My mother will never get to see my baby" to "My mother is holding my baby right now... and will send the little one to me when the time is absolutely perfect." That has helped some...

Also had a reiki massage yesterday to try to help with the tension and release some of the grief and negative energies that I am most certainly holding on to. Silly me... I cried through the whole session and probably worked against what the poor massage therapist was trying to do... ha!

On a different note...I had mentioned before that DP and I were going to start eating healthy/organic/natural etc ... and were going to do an herbal cleanse. That started about 20 days ago and I'm down a little over 18 pounds. I'm going to have to buy new jeans this weekend... either that, or a good belt!

Well, just know that I will continue thinking about you all. Much love to each and every one!! *hugs*


----------



## skittles76

Hello everyone.

@hitthejackpot, I am very sorry to hear of your mother's death. Having lost my mom 15 months ago, I know full well the grief and sadness you are feeling right now. I know that the thoughts are no doubt overwhelming that nothing ever will quite be the same. Just remember a mother is with us always, first in her lifetime, then forever in our memory. My thoughts are with you.

@mszwizz, I hope that everything is going well for you.

@kaiecee, how are you?, how's the little one treating you?


As for me, my little break is going well. Today makes it a little over a month since I stop ttc actively and it is actually doing wonder for my mental state. I am loving not having to check every little pains, aches and twinges. My stress is fading little by little. I am going for another month and I'll start ttc in october. I'll be in touch.


----------



## mzswizz

i am back for right now. Well, im currently still in boot camp but i have bad news (well bad news for me). I am leaving boot camp :cry: I ended up getting a muscle tear in my right knee and then not long after i got really sick to the point I had to go to the E.R. since they didnt know the cause....they are sending me home on a medical discharge. I guess everything happens for a reason though. I must say boot camp was pretty easy up until this point when I got injured and sick. My DH will be graduating on the 31st of this month so im proud of him and will make it to his graduation...hopefully. I think I am leaving boot camp next week but not too sure because I have to wait until my name is on the departure list. I have to admit, I am ready to be home and Im ready to see my DH. My plan now is to be a Navy wife and just let my DH do the military work. Atleast it will work out better for us in the long run. I will continue school and also working but now i can be home with the kids (when they come) so this is my update!! And......I MISSED ALL OF YOU LADIES!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Welcolm back and hope u get better :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

How is everyone doing?

@mzswizz, sorry you got hurt, feel better.

@kaiecee, seeing that the little munchkin is growing. Congrats on having a boy!!

As for me, battling a UTI as soon as I woke up this morning :growlmad:. When I thought that Dh had went to work early he came back and surprise me with cranberry juice. What a sweetie pie!!!. He actually googled uti remedies, hmmmm!!!!

As of today I think I might be between 6 and 8 dpo, af is due on the 18th.

This past 2 months I had spotting from 5 dpo until af, so, I made and appointment with my doctor, but I also google "spotting" between period, and I found so many scary reasons, but one that caught my attention was hormonal imbalance. The cure was Evening Primrose Oil. I tried it right after af this month and so far no spotting. I found out later that it was also good for ttc :dohh:, so unknowingly I used something good for ttc :happydance:.

The 23 will be my official day starting to conceive again. So, I'll see you ladies in 13 days. Take care.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I'm still sick all the time I haven't gained any weight yet but baby is good and moving all the time :)


----------



## Kaiecee

The weirdest thing is that the first month I decided to eat brazil nuts and Pinapple juice I got pregnant it says it helps ur lining and to get pregnant :)


----------



## mzswizz

update about me...prepare yourselves lol: Well, I have went on a vacation to Connecticut to visit my DH from the 15th-18th of this month. I had a proper AF on Sept. 11th and it ended on the 17th. DH and I dtd from the 15th-17th like normal because AF just doesnt stop our fun lol. Well, now ovualtion for me is all over the place like usual. I have bee ntemping or anything i just let mother nature take its course. Im currently on cd16 and starting around cd11 i think (havent been keeping track) i had quick sharp cramping and it was on and off for like 3 days and then around cd14 (the day after i tried to check my cervix)..i had light spotting so I thought great another AF right after this but then it stopped the same day (was there for a few wipes and mixed with discharge) and well it is now cd16 and i have yet again spotting mixed with LOADS and I do mean watery LOADS of cm. Its kind of like the aftermath you dtd. So i have been leaking like crazy since around cd12 on forward, along with cramping, bbs hurt for a day, my cm was a yellowish tinge for some odd reason and now im having on and off spotting. It would be just my luck that we ended up conceiving on the vacation and it would be great because im moving up there in November which means if i did conceive, I will be almost 3 months so thats great. Well now its just a wait and see. Oh and i have no clue when the next AF is do. It seems like my body is getting more normal AFs because they are not as long.


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> update about me...prepare yourselves lol: Well, I have went on a vacation to Connecticut to visit my DH from the 15th-18th of this month. I had a proper AF on Sept. 11th and it ended on the 17th. DH and I dtd from the 15th-17th like normal because AF just doesnt stop our fun lol. Well, now ovualtion for me is all over the place like usual. I have bee ntemping or anything i just let mother nature take its course. Im currently on cd16 and starting around cd11 i think (havent been keeping track) i had quick sharp cramping and it was on and off for like 3 days and then around cd14 (the day after i tried to check my cervix)..i had light spotting so I thought great another AF right after this but then it stopped the same day (was there for a few wipes and mixed with discharge) and well it is now cd16 and i have yet again spotting mixed with LOADS and I do mean watery LOADS of cm. Its kind of like the aftermath you dtd. So i have been leaking like crazy since around cd12 on forward, along with cramping, bbs hurt for a day, my cm was a yellowish tinge for some odd reason and now im having on and off spotting. It would be just my luck that we ended up conceiving on the vacation and it would be great because im moving up there in November which means if i did conceive, I will be almost 3 months so thats great. Well now its just a wait and see. Oh and i have no clue when the next AF is do. It seems like my body is getting more normal AFs because they are not as long.

Well I hope it's ur month ill have my fingers crossed for u keep me posted :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Kaiecee-hows everything going with your pregnancy?

a little update about the spotting, it is off and on and mostly discharge :shrug: Here's to confusion. DH already thinks I'm pregnant because of the cramps and then the spotting and then the spotting after i checked my cervix. It has not increased neither which is keeping my hopes high. It has been getting lighter if anything.


----------



## Kaiecee

U have the same symptoms I had when I found out I was pregnant :) 
My pregnancy is good I'm tired a lot and I still throw up but I feel baby all the time so I'm happy :)


----------



## mzswizz

thats great news. Have you thought of any names? And really you had the same symptoms?

The spotting has now gone now so I don't have a clue what to think now.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's good the spotting went away:) it's gonna be Riley o'brian Stewart 
Keep me posted can't wait to hear :)


----------



## mzswizz

that's a lovely name Kaiecee. I like it :hugs:

AFM, cd17 and just went out on a whim and temped even though I have no clue what my other temps are but just was curious as to what my temp would be and well my temp is 98.79 :shock: So its pretty high for now. The spotting is still gone and there's only discharge now and I even checked the thermometer to see if there was any bleeding on it but nope it was clean. So its all a wait and see game i guess. I might just test next week and see what happens.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :) it was dh choice this time mine next time


----------



## mzswizz

Dh and I came up with a few names so we already know what we want to name a girl and a boy. Just waiting for the chance to put the names to use.

Now: seeing my temp is 98.76, spotting twice within 3 days apart..spotting increased yesterday (well mostly discharge) and then I put a pad on thinking it was AF, only a spot or two was on the pad and it was light pink and the spotting stopped after that and I havent had any spotting ever since...what do you think it could be? I never experienced ovulation spotting before so I dont think thats what it was and if it was AF..the spotting would've turned into a proper flow by now.


----------



## Kaiecee

When's ur period due ?


----------



## mzswizz

thats the thing i dont know. ever since i was in boot camp..my body has been doing its own thing. But i think AF is due next month because i just had AF on sept. 11th


----------



## Kaiecee

Just wait it out so its about a week and a bit away so id try not to think about it so much I know it will drive u crazy but once I stopped thinking about it so much is when I got my bfp :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah im not thinking about it anymore. The spotting comes and goes. It is only here if i temp or anything goes in there or pressure if i push while using the bathroom. But other than that, after a few hours its gone so i just dont worry about it. I dont even put a pad on anymore because it doesnt leak out at all. Also AF is due october 15th (if my cycle is still 35 days) so thats 18 days from now. So im just waiting to see what happens. The crazy thing is..i didnt know what cd or anything until this surprise spotting happened and I had to calculate everything :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill be thinking of u I really hope October will be giving u your bfp plus a lot of people get pregnant during vacation time


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee and I heard that too. Hoping its true!


----------



## Kaiecee

Keep me posted :)


----------



## mzswizz

i will


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> i will


:flower:


----------



## mzswizz

so the light spotting is back and its on and off.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well it better go away :) u don't want it but don't get discouraged I was the same in the beginning I was 10000% sure I was getting my period


----------



## mzswizz

kaiecee-yes my dh has already said im pregnant until proven otherwise. every time it leaves im like yay its gone and then it comes back and im like ugh its back lol. In the back of my mind, i think its my period but its the uncertainty because if it was..it should've started by now because I had a proper AF already. And at the same time its too early for it. It suppose to be here in 17 days!!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

I am officially back!!!

@kaiecee, how's the little Mister?

@mzswizz, welcome back!!, I hope the spotting goes away and that a little one is there.

@hitthejackpot, we miss you.

As for me, I had a rough month. My UTI turned into a kidney infection. I was a the hospital for 4 days. I was pumped with antibiotics, yucks.

While I was a the hospital, one of the nurses told me about a doctor that practice homeopathy medicine. She advised me to see him and that he will be able to help me with the conceiving issue. A friend of hers had told her about him a few years back when she was diagnosed with a bad ulcer that needed surgery. After seeing him for a few months, she was ulcer free, minus the surgery. She and her whole family are seeing him now.

Yesterday I had my follow up doctor appointment with him. My urine test came back negative, so I am over the episode with the UTI, yaaa!!!!

This doctor took pictures of my eyes and was able to tell me my medical history without me telling him about it. He told me that I suffer from a heart murmur, lump in both breast, suffer from acid reflux, cyst in both ovaries, fibroids, bad right knee, scar kidney, sinus issues, bronchitis, shoulders pain, itchy ears and some other stuff that I can't remember. I was told all this under 10 minutes. My heart was beating so fast, I was thinking, there goes my baby dream.

But, he told me that the heart murmur was stable, not life threatening and that most people with heart murmur do not even know about it, because it does not show on a regular check at the doctor's office. As for the breast lumps, ovaries cyst and fibroids, all curable without surgery. I was so happy, because for a minute I thought that I was going to have to go under the knife. I told him that a good friend of mine had two surgeries for ovaries cyst and that she was going for a Hysterectomy in the next few months. He told me that she should not had let them operate the first time, that he had cured woman with cyst all the time.

I was prescribe 7 different medicine that I would be starting on Monday, I was also giving a new diet to follow, which he calls a lifestyle. I would be staying away from dairy products, red meat products, pork meat products, white sugar, white flour, white rice, fried foods and so on, I have a long list, which I have to follow while I am taking my medicines. The fun part is, I'll be getting an enema once a week, lol. I am weird like that, but since I was young I have loved getting enemas, I love the feeling of emptiness and freedom in my belly, lol.

I would have to see him in 45 days for a follow up. So lets hope that everything works out. Also Dh is getting a sperm count in 2 weeks, just so we have all our i's dotted.

Sorry for being so long, but, a lot had happen in the last few months since I have been gone.


----------



## Kaiecee

Skittles 
Baby is doing good kicking all the time I'm still sick but it's all worth it 

I'm happy to hear all ur good new natural medicine helped me and I really believe people should seek that before invasive surgerys or medicines u need to keep me posted I can't wait for ur bfp:)


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-Great to hear the good news and good that you are feeling much better. Hope all goes well for your DH sperm test.

Kaiecee-hope you get better soon.

AFM, i am in PAIN!!!! Well, i started having TERRIBLE cramps last night and ended up releasing ALOT of blood. This morning, it was heavier than normal and I passed a HUGE clot the size of two thumbs . Didn't know i passed it until I went to change my pad and I was shocked to see it. This is day 2 of the super heavy bleeding and terrible pain. I have no clue whats going on but im just ready for it to end. Also, i shall be checking out apartments in Connecticut in November and most likely move that same month but we should see because we had a minor setback so just patiently waiting. DH heard me explain whats going on with me and he thinks im going through a m/c but i just think Im having one weird cycle but of course he begs to differ because this happened with the last m/c but i never took a test so i cant really base it on his theory but who knows. Im just ready to go to Connecticut so I can be with DH and also be able to go to the doctor and get all the proper tests ran. We might wait for baby until he goes on shore duty so he can be part of the whole pregnancy but we shall see what the Lord has in store for us. So here I am in cd2, super heavy bleeding, passing HUGE clots and with 20 times worse cramps. It shall get better soon.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizz, Ihope hang in there. By the way, I wish I was moving up north too. 

@Kaiecee, I like the name Riley, really cute:thumbup:.

As for me 10 dpo and I have been spotting for the past few days. Darn fibroids. At first I taught that I was not since it did not show on the tp, but every time that dh and I dtd it was kind of really light pinkish(tmi), which we assumed that it was maybe dtd too much :haha:. I guess not, but this morning it actually showed on the tp, confirming my suspicions.

I called the doctor and he told me that the fact it only shows on the tp this morning is good news, because, before it was heavier and starting to show around 10 days before my period. Oh boy, so I guess my first month back, I am already out, yicks.

Oh well, at least I am aware of my issues.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks :)


----------



## mzswizz

@Skittles-is it possible that you could've caught the egg? Because spotting at 10dpo could be possible implantation...just saying. :shrug:

Update: I'm on cd10 and the bleeding only lasted for 5 days so I was happy. I have been just taking prenatal vitamins. Thats about it. The prenatal vitamins has given me ALOT of watery discharge so Im hoping thats a good sign. Also, DH will be graduating from basic sub school November 30th and I will be there from thanksgiving until aa day or two after his graduation. We are going to move me up there once he graduates because then the Navy will pay to move everything up there and give us a place at no expense to us :happydance: Also, going to look up a doctor down here that takes our healthcare insurance so i can start the process on figuring out whats going on and taking care of it so we can get on the ttc wagon. So let's just see how everything goes.


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz said:


> @Skittles-is it possible that you could've caught the egg? Because spotting at 10dpo could be possible implantation...just saying. :shrug:
> 
> Update: I'm on cd10 and the bleeding only lasted for 5 days so I was happy. I have been just taking prenatal vitamins. Thats about it. The prenatal vitamins has given me ALOT of watery discharge so Im hoping thats a good sign. Also, DH will be graduating from basic sub school November 30th and I will be there from thanksgiving until aa day or two after his graduation. We are going to move me up there once he graduates because then the Navy will pay to move everything up there and give us a place at no expense to us :happydance: Also, going to look up a doctor down here that takes our healthcare insurance so i can start the process on figuring out whats going on and taking care of it so we can get on the ttc wagon. So let's just see how everything goes.


Have u ever tried drinking Pinapple juice and eating Brazil nuts during ovulation that's what I did and I was pregnant the same month could just be a flux but a lot of people use that


----------



## mzswizz

actually no i havent tried that before. Im going to make sure to buy some. Now can you get the Brazil nuts anywhere?


----------



## Kaiecee

I went to an all natural store I forgot to tell u it has to be all natural Pinapple juice not that cocktail stuff so I was able to get both at the natural food store let me know if u find it :)


----------



## Kaiecee

It has to be all natural juice or it may cause m/c but u take these in the 2ww hope it works for u :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. Im going to look it up and see if i have any natural food stores in my area.

AFM, well last night I didnt really get any sleep at all. I kept waking up because of a darn toothache :dohh: But now its better so i was able to sleep for a few hours this morning :thumbup: I spoke to DH this morning before he went to class and he passed his physical training test so im proud of him :hugs: Also, I have to go down to Miami today to move some bags from my MIL's house to my SIL's. Unfortunately, they are kicking my MIL out her house and she has by Nov. 8th to move out :nope: Which sucks because they are kicking her out before Thanksgiving :growlmad: So she is going to move in with me. I love her to pieces but I dont know how thats going to work. Hopefully, we dont end up biting each other's head off because we both want to be the controlling one of the house :haha: So we just got to wait and see. Also, im on cd11 and im continuing to take the prenatal vitamins. Atleast from NOT dtd..I can tell that the vitamins make me sleepy and i have LOADS of watery discharge nonstop every day. So now I know the side effects that comes with the prenatals and wont get it mixed up once the time comes around where im in the tww :thumbup: Im waiting for the health insurance to be processed. I have to call today to see if it is processed. I already found my primary and ob/gyn. Just so happens my primary specializes in hormonal therapy etc so thats great because I might can just be able to go to her about the cysts and everything and not the ob/gyn :happydance: Also she is in the family practice field so thats good. Im just ready to schedule an appt. And the SUPER UBER DUPER :haha: good thing about the new health insurance is......we dont have to pay ANYTHING!!!! I just walk in, get serviced and come out with results :happydance: So im extra happy now. Im going to most likely schedule the appt next week if i can get the insurance in time or see when she is available for new patients and then see her and work from there. Can't wait until my story becomes a success story.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd15. I finally got the new health insurance processed and that's going to be effective November 1st. But Im going to wait until I'm with DH to go to the doctor so we both can find out and I dont just go by myself. I really need my support system. For some odd reason, DH and I both have that "prepare for the worst mentallity" in which we both said was pretty bad to do, so we are just going to go in and find out what's wrong. I have been tossing and turning all night so not really any sleep for me. Also, a tooth that has been causing pain, popped out on its own :shock: I think something hit it when I was eating but atleast I dont have to deal with pain :thumbup: Now if only my wisdom teeth would pop out on their own..would save me a trip to the dentist :haha: 36 more days until Im on vacation in Connecticut with DH :happydance: Im super happy. And then DH graduates on Nov. 30th and I move to Connecticut around the beginning of December after I come back which is Dec. 3rd! Atleast I will be up there before Christmas and my birthday. My DH already bought me my gift and its an IPOD eeeekkk :happydance: I needed a new one so he bought me a 160GB IPOD Classic :happydance: He knows just what to buy me. Now I got to think of what to buy him for Christmas. Im hoping to atleast be able to ttc during the trip if not then December definitely. And the funny thing is...if we conceive December (my birth month)...beanie would be due in September (DH's birth month) which DH was always hoping would happen secretly :haha: But we shall see. As for as my body goes, I just been taking the prenatals but I get too much cm. Yes, I know it sounds weird to complain about cm but seriously, I either have to put a panty liner on or end up changing underwear in midday because it leaks out as if its the after result of dtd :shrug: Don't know whats going on neither. Thought it could be like early ovulation or something :shrug: My cycles are being all over the place. The earliest for my cycle to start was I think 16 days and the longest 52 days so thats my new range instead of 35 days now. So now we just :coffee: Also, today, I have to enroll in dental insurance so getting all the enrollment etc out the way so I can start the health and dental process. Most likely going to do the dental work before the health because I want to be pain free before ttc but we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd1 today. AF has started 20 days after the abnormal bleeding and found out that ovarian cysts cause abnormal bleeding in between periods :growlmad: Well, i had a talk with DH and I was going to wait until I went up there yo handle the whole going to the doctor to get treated BUT DH now is showing concern and he wants to go with my previous plan which was to seek medical help BEFORE i leave to Conencticut next month. So im changing my PCM (Primary Care Manager/doctor) to a female and will schedule an appt immediately when my insurance goes into effect which is next Thursday :happydance: So will be seeing the doctor soon. I'm just ready to get rid of these cysts so I can finally conceive with no problem and have a LO in our arms.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@mzswizz, you are absolutely right. I have a cyst on each ovary and bleeding between period. It has been happening for the past 4 months.

@kaiecee, not long to wait!!!

As for me, Af showed her ugly head on Monday and it ended on Wednesday, huh!!, that surprised me, because that have not happen since I was in my late twenties. But this morning when I went to pee after dtd I noticed some light pink discharge. It has been going on all day every time I pee and wipe. I am definitely getting tired of this roller coaster symptoms :growlmad:.

Now, I'll have to wait and see how long it's going to last.

By the way I had 2 friends that gave birth this month. I am happy for them, but I am wondering when is it going to be my turn? :shrug:.

Ps. mzswizz, don't do like me and wait too long to see a doctor. Once you get the coverage please go. I wish that I had not wasted the past year and a half waiting to see what could of been. I just turn 36 and now I do not know how much longer it's going to take to conceive.


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-hope you get your bfp soon and as soon as my insurance is active, i am calling the doc to schedule an appt. I have been waiting 2 going on 3 yrs now for a baby after m/c and i think that its now time for us to get active in the ttc business.


----------



## skittles76

So true. When you have everyone telling you it's going to happen do not think about it too much, we tend not to get fully checked by our doctor. Which was my case, Thinking I would of been pregnant on my honeymoon, ppplllease, still waiting and hoping. My 2yrs anniversary is in 3 months!!!

Now I am going to be checked every 45 days. Every cycles that goes by is a month that I could of been pregnant and getting ready to pop, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

That is soo true. I conceived 8 months into our marriage and thought well if it can happen that fast once, then it will happen again :dohh: Dont know what I was thinking. And yes the doctor is going to be my best friend until im in the labor and delivery room :haha:

AFM, im on cd2 today. So 5 more days to go and then hopefully AF will kick rocks :thumbup: But as of right now, I have a sore throat which sucks so hopefully that goes away because bloating, cramps, fatigue, AF and then on top of that a sore throat...bad combination :nope: Im just ready to go to the doc and see what she has to say. I am going to a family practice doctor and she specializes in hormonal therapy so thats good for me also. I need to be in tip top shape by the time the trip next month comes around :haha: So we shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

I know I'm starting to panick about baby's room I have the crib and everything set up there is just so much in his room now I have to organize it hopefully dh will but up the shelves today:)


----------



## skittles76

Hello

Cd 10 and waiting for the good cm to show up. I have been drinking my 8 glasses of water and more everyday. I have been taking my medicine regularly without missing a day. So lets get the bd starting and hope for the best :happydance:.


----------



## mzswizz

cd4 for me and been sick with a fever etc. Slowly but surely getting better though.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I failed my first glucose test so I'm going back tomorrow for the 3 hr test which I hear the drink is really yucky compared to the first and the first is still pretty bad so ill find out by Monday I guess if I have gd or not hope all u girls are doing good :)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well ladies, advil does wonders. I was taking tylenol and it wasnt helping but i took 2 advil tablets and within a hour, i noticed a difference. Also, my temp started to decrease. The last time i took my temp yesterday, my temp was at 97.75 :thumbup: Also was able to sweat it out last night too (just woke up with my clothes drenched so had to change clothes). Im feeling better though. Im gaining energy back which is good. Just couldnt really get a peaceful sleep because i had a toothache but tylenol help me sleep through that. Im on cd5 and the bleeding continues. 2 more days before it ends. I have already scheduled my doc appt and its Nov. 7th at 10:30am. So now all i do is wait. I have to start cleaning up the house before MIL moves in so she can put her stuff where she needs to put it. And i also got to pack my clothes for the trip, I had started but then I had to help MIL pack and then I got sick so it has been on hold. Well thats it for me.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

Cd 12 and stretchy cm present :happydance:. The dtd is on point :blush:, just going to keep it up.


----------



## mzswizz

thats good skittles good luck :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@mzswizz, thank you.

For me today is 4 dpo, I ovulated on cd 12. This morning I noticed some pink spotting when I wiped, so I am waiting to see if it's going to last until AF again. So I have my fingers crossed, hoping it's different from my other spotting. I also woke up this morning at 8 am feeling like I had not ate in days and 2 hrs after I ate I was already hungry. So far today I had 3 heavy meal and 4 snacks. I hope it's not all in my head, oh well. 

I have a doctor appointment on the 11th, so I'll be able to see if there is any changes to my conditions.


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-fxed that its a different type of spotting and your symptom sounds pretty good.

AFM, CD10 and the bleeding is slowly decreasing. It still hasnt stopped yet but as you all know....im impatient when it comes to AF being here longer than 7 days :haha: Im happy that im going to the docs next Wednesday so thats good. Also, MIL got 5 weeks to move so they extended her time because they working on trying to get her house back :happydance: Butttttt she still wants to move and a little piece in my head wants her to reconsider :blush: But anywho, today its 55 degrees right now in Florida. And i must say it actually feels good here. It doesnt feel freezing or anything to me. Guess its because I have the a/c on around 70 and less now :shrug: Got to vote soon but im waiting until Nov. 1st so i can gas up the car etc. Well thats all for me.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@mzswizz, I have all 10 fingers and 10 toes crossed :haha:.

5 dpo and counting. So far today, no spotting. But, when I checked my cervix I found some pink cm, but not enough to come down. I'll just wait and see what's in store for me this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-I have everything crossed for you. Hoping its IB for you.

AFM, for those who celebrate Halloween...Happy Halloween. Now im cd11 today and the beeding looks like it will either stop today or tomorrow morning but we shall see. I think we are having a cold front of some sort. Right now its a good 66 degrees right now. It usually gets around mid 50s at night. Im working on a little bit of energy because my dog wouldnt stop barking at all last night. I had to keep telling him to be quiet. Granted, he is a very protective dog but there as nothing but wind last night and thats what he was barking at :dohh: So im not a happy camper at the moment. Well, there's alot of cleaning i have to get done in my room upstairs and dishes need to be washed in the kitchen. Dont know how im going to manage today. Well, tomorrow is the 1st of November :happydance: Which will make it only 6 more days until I see my doc :thumbup: Im excited and cant wait but at the same time a little nervous because Im just hoping she doesnt take my issues as something not serious and just pushes me to the side. But wont know until that day comes.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@mzswizz, I am loving the cool weather, about time. I was getting sick of the heat.

@kaiecee, how are you and the little one doing?

As for me, 5 dpo. I woke up feeling down today. Last night I was thinking about how dh and I have been married for a year and 8 months and not one BFP, not even a chemical, to at least make me think that my body is working. Now I feel like a half of a woman :cry:. I know that a lot a woman are going thru the same, but I can't help feeling sorry for myself.

Let's hope tomorrow bring a happier me!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-I know the feeling. The thing is I feel that way from time to time seeing as dh and I have been married for 3 yrs and 2 yrs of no luck. Its like i question whats wrong with me?! All the time but its not us, its just its not our time for our LOs yet.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@mzswizz, thanks, I needed the reminder of being patient. Like they said, "good things come to does that wait".


6 dpo, and feeling a little bit better this morning. Today I am getting a hair cut. Chopping off my ponytail and getting myself a Halle Berry do :happydance:.

Dh thinks that I need a challenge, something new in my life to get me not to think about babies 24/7 :dohh:. So here we go. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Kaiecee

I've been diagnosed with gestational diabetes so I have to check my blood and have a different diet which really sucks since I'm still throwing up a lot everyday and if I can't get it under control my sugar they will put me on insuline shots :( 


Hope all u ladies are doing good :)


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-yes dont worry..we will soon have our LOs. It would be great if we ended up pregnant around the same time so we can be bump buddies :thumbup: And yay for the new haircut...I cut my hair a few weeks ago. I was always thinking of going Halle Berry short but I will let a professional do that for me because im good but not THAT good :haha:

@Kaiecee-Sucks about the gestational diabetes. Hoping you feel better and you dont have to get insulin shots.

AFM, im on cd13...wow this cycle is flying and its day 2 of no bleeding so AF is officially gone :happydance: Im super happy because she over stayed her welcome. Well in 5 days i have my doc's appt and in 20 days...i see my dh. Cant wait for us to have our little quality time together. Hoping that would bring forth a bfp :haha: But you never know. I know AF will probably be postponed now seeing that it took forever for the bleeding to stop or maybe my body just might still continue everything on time and if that's the case...by the time I go to see DH...it will be close to the time AF is due :dohh: Really hope I dont endure an AF while away because that would suck. It seems like AF knows when to ruin it for me. Thank goodness its Friday today. Going to be running errands and go out tonight just to get out this house.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@kaiecee, I hope no insulin gets involve in this baby "baking". Fingers crossed for you.

@mzswizz, also fingers crossed for af to stay away while you are visiting dh. I know the feeling of "withdrawal" :haha: dh and I have been going thru it for the past 4 months because of that stupid spotting:growlmad:. 


As for me 6 dpo and the nasty spotting is still present. I just hope that I do not get used to having it, because that would be affreux, yuck.

Yesterday we were celebrating one of dh friend success in passing the state test for occupational therapist. I had a blast. But I totally forgot to take a pick of my haircut, oops, and since I went to bed without a scarf, my hair is a mess :haha:, so next time for the pic.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles cant wait for a pic and I myself did a change to my hair. Just braided it. Will post a pic later on today. And yes "withdrawal" sucks. Not only do i go through it because we are not together and he is in Connecticut while im here in Florida but also when we get a chance then she want to show up oh no no no cant have that :haha:

AFM, cd14 im going to vote today and just spend time with the dogs. I have been soo busy that I havent really been showing my dogs the proper attention and boy do they let me know it. Wednesday is oming up pretty fast and also Ihave to find a dentist so I can get everything out the way before the trip. Feels good to not have any bleding. I think i had like 2-3 bleeds for October :nope: Not good at all. Hoping i skip Novembr then :haha: Just wishful thinking.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies im cd16 today and just came back from the doctor. I love the doc actually. She actually listened to me. So with that being said...i got prescriptions for skin treatment (that i been dealing with and trying to get rid of) and also for my knee pain. Plus, she gave me a referral list for ob/gyn and orthopedics :thumbup: She wants me to schedule an appt with an ob/gyn that works with hormonal therapy and also infertility because she wants me to be put on medications like Clomid etc but she said thats for the ob/gyn to decide but she thinks Clomid would be the best way to go :thumbup: Also, she did a blood draw for anemia since i have heavy bleeding during menstruation and also bloodwork to check my thyroids to make sure they are functioning properly :thumbup: So everything went pretty darn well and im moving forward now. I have another appt with her on Nov. 19th @ 11:45am so 3 days before I see DH :happydance: So things are really moving. Also, she wants to do u/s to check the ovarian cysts and she was pretty pissed to hear I have ovarian cysts and my docs never scheduled a follow up on them because they said they were simple cysts and it would be no harm done. So im glad she cares so much :happydance: Well thats all for me. Im going to take a nap because the bloodwork has me exhausted.


----------



## mzswizz

i called the referral ob/gyn and my appt is.....tomorrow @ 10:45am :happydance: Didnt think i would be able to get in so fast.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I've been taking my blood regularly and it doesn't look so good :( it always to high :(


----------



## mzswizz

is ther anything you can do to lower it?


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya insuline injections :(


----------



## mzswizz

aawww man


----------



## Kaiecee

No kidding but I don't want to have a big sugar baby either as of now he's nice and small my 2 other boys with my ex were so big 8'10lbs and 8'13 lbs


----------



## mzswizz

wow how did you manage to deliver? Hoping this baby isnt very big.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm 8 DPO in 37 mins!! :) When are you testing??


----------



## Kaiecee

I had an emergency c-section after 15 hours of labour with my first who was almost 2 weeks over due my 2nd was a planned c-section at 38 weeks and this one will b a planned c-section too :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@Kaiecee, hang in there. I hope that the few weeks that you have left goes by in a flash for you :hugs:.

@Mzswizz, :happydance:, doctors visits when you are looking for it, yaaaa!!!

@Colormefamous, don't know which one of us that you asked. But, me, I do not test anymore. I just wait for Af to show or nor show. So far, she has not missed me :haha:. 

As for me, 5 more days until Af, or not. Yesterday I felt heavy headed for over 2 hrs, I do not know if that has anything to do with 2ww, or if it's was because of the heat. At least I know it was not in my mind, because, I was not thinking about babies. We will see. I also have been breaking out more this month than any other month. I usually break out a small pimple here and there, but now, it's a war on my face. Besides that, nothing new. So here are the pics of my new hair do. 





 



Attached Files:







IMAG0446.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0450.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-my sis had 3 c-sections! But all her babies were 6lbs and a few ounces each. Hoping my babies are around 6lbs but im hoping i dont get a c-section. Im just afraid of surgery and never had any as of yet.

@skittles-I absolutely love your new hair do. Thats how i wanted my hair actually.

AFM, im cd17 today and I just came back from my ob/gyn. Well, actually it wasnt the one i initially picked..it was actually her partner BUT i fell in love :rofl: I talked, she listened to everything and then we started getting the ball rolling. Well, I've found out that I have PCOS :nope: But at the same time, it would explain everything from the irregular bleeding, cycles etc. She said PCOS is when there are lots of immature cysts on the ovaries which looks like acne on the ovaries which is hindering from me ovulating and getting pregnant :dohh: So with that being said..i am gettign an u/s in December because thats when I go in for my annual pap smear :thumbup: Even though at first I didnt think it was necessary...she has put me on BCP that i start on Sunday because she says she wants to give my ovaries rest because they are not working properly. So i have 7 months of bcp to use. And actually it is a good idea because at the same time, she is going to run proper tests to see whats going on with me. And she isnt worrying about treating me with any infertility drugs because she said she knows dh and I are fertile and healthy since we are able to conceive naturally on our own :cloud9: So thats a good sign. She said that after the 7 months...stop taking the bcp and have sex every day (which means back to normal routine :blush: ) so we can catc hthe first egg being released after the bcp. So now im going to go from super heavy 7 day periods to 1-2 day spotting periods :happydance: Awesome for me because now we wont have to wait long to dtd :haha: And I already said i give it until our next weeding anniversary to conceive which is July 25th and when I stop taking BCP..it will be June 11th!!! Hmmm maybe its a sign that we will get a wedding gift :winkwink: Fxed!!! So now im happy and satisfied and now we are in the waiting process but at the same time its a good thing also because atleast DH and I will be properly settled in wherever he is stationed etc so everything is working out :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I really hope he's not big and I've been tracking my blood for a few days now and I have a lot of high numbers ill see what my dr. Says on the 13th


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

How is every one doing. Mzswizz, it seems like the ball is rolling for you :happydance:. Kaiecee, :hugs::hugs:.


As for me. I have noticed that the spotting has stop since yesterday morning. I am not trying to think about it too much, but, it has been 5 cycles since the spotting has been going on. So I am going to keep the hope. I am just happy that the spotting has stop. If Af stays away, I'll be happier :haha:. But, not having the spotting is happiness itself. Now, I have a yellow watery discharge instead of the pink :shrug:, so I guess that we will have to stay tuned and see what's next.

I wanted to post yesterday, but, I did not know if the spotting was just playing with me or not.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well... I'm testing tomorrow haha! I can't wait until Monday! I'll post pics!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Kaiecee-:hugs::hugs: 

@skittles-Yes im happy about it too and yellow watery discharge is a sign of pregnancy...just letting you know :blush: Alot of women said that was one of the first signs they had so FXed for you.

ColorMeFamous-FXed its a bfp for you

AFM, im on cd19 and im exhausted. Working on a few hours of sleep here. Im excited because in exactly 2 weeks..im going to be on a plane arriving in Connecticut a hour from now :happydance: I will start the birth control Sunday morning and by the time I see DH, i will be almost 2 weeks into the BCP so lets see how it effects me on a daily basis. Hoping to not see AF during trip so lets keep our FXed for that. Just hoping BCP doesnt jump start a 1-2 spotting, period. Florida is having its cool temperature time now and DH says it has started snowing :happydance: Now we get to enjoy snow together so i cant wait. I got to change a few of my outfits though since its going to be snowing when I get there. I have been procrastinating on the packing but I know it will get done eventually :blush:


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

@mzswizz, I am hating on you. Take me too:winkwink:. Have fun with dh.

@colormefamous, I hope you get your :bfp:, :happydance:, :happydance:.

As for me 3 more days until Af is due. This morning I noticed that the spotting was back :growlmad:. I am totally confused by this roller coaster of a cycle. It feels like Af is on the way. I had to go and check myself all day long. I also had left side pain. But, I guess that I'll just have to wait.

On a better note. Just got home and I have nothing to do. It's Dh day off and he cleaned the whole house, it feels so good to just put my work bag away and chill on the sofa :cloud9:.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-pack your bags and i'll meet you halfway :haha: Hoping the spotting stops and it finally regulates so you know whats really going on.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Im pregnant!!


----------



## mzswizz

@ColorMeFamous-Congrats!!!! Love to see the pic!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ill post it when I pick up my phone on Monday!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

yay :happydance:

AFM, im cd21 today :shock: My cycle is just flying pretty much. Tomorrow (Sunday), in the morning is when I start the BCP. Hoping these BCPs are better than the last ones I were prescribed by my former ob/gyn. I only have 12 days to pack so Im going to get started on it later in the morning. Also got to finish helping MIL move her stuff also. Pretty tired from all the packing and moving. She hasnt moved in yet but she is trying to move in some time next week. Im just ready for Thanksgiving day so I can finally see my DH.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Colormefamous, CONGRATS :happydance::happydance: :dance::dance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:, h&h 9 months. 

@mzswizz, thanks. I wish.

As for me. Cd 1. Af got me yesterday :dohh:. And surprise surprise, I was not even a little bit sad :thumbup:. I don't know, but, whatever the doctor have me on is doing wonder for my pms symptoms. I am actually riding the Af pains and aches solo. By now I should of been on 2 aleve and on the way to 4. But, my pains are bearable and the flow is moderated. Nice.

I guess the pms have a big role when Af shows her ugly face. Hmm, this means one more day closer to dtd :haha:. Af was due tomorrow.

Dh and I are going to start using Maca powder tomorrow. I was reading somewhere that it was good for sperm count and fertility in men and women, also for sex drive, not that Dh and I needs it :haha:, but anything to help the little swimmers. So I am going to keep you guys posted.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles Sounds like a good plan you two got going on.

AFM, im on cd22 and i took my first BCP at 6:15am. So far, no side effects. The last time i took the 1st one, i felt sick to my stomach and exhausted etc but with this one..i feel sooo good. I have lots of energy, not sick to my stomach etc so thats good. 11 more days and im out of here :happydance: Cant wait!!! So everything is going good and I seriously got to pack :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd26. Took my BCP already. I dont have a clue why im up right now. Well, i've noticed that with these BCPs I have alot of energy and my libido is through the roof :thumbup: Also, the downfall is that I get loads of creamy cm throughout the whole day with them. Normally, i get creamy cm but then eventually it dries up. But ever since I've started the pills, the cm just never goes away. So i have to stay with a panty liner just in case. Also, so far no spotting or bleeding while taking the pills so I guess thats a good sign. Next week sunday will start week 2 on BCPs which is a huge milestone because when i was on BCP previously after the m/c, i couldnt even get through week 1 without deciding to stop taking them. AF is due in 9 days so lets see if i still have a bleed or the BCP will stop AF from arriving. Im hoping it stops AF from arriving because i dont want to have another AF while im on vacation. Well, im pretty much done packing finally :happydance: So now its just time to wait for the 22nd to come so I can see my wonderful DH and we enjoy our 2 weeks together :happydance: Also, later on this morning, Im going to help a friend exercise so im feeling pretty good about this. I finally can be a physical trainer to somebody :haha: I just want to thank the Navy though because they did work me out so now im stronger and more toned and I finally got my abs back :happydance: It took alot of hard work but it worked although my abs like to disappear when I eat etc :rofl: But now I got to keep myself in shape because weight gain is a symptom and I just dont want to let myself go because im on BCP and try to get back into shape once I stop them. Better now when I have the energy than later. Well, let me wrap this up because if I keep talking, I will have enough to write a book :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Here are the tests you girls asked for!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay for the pics :happydance: Congrats again


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks!


----------



## mzswizz

how are you feeling?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Symptom wise I feel fine. No symptoms still. Still don't feel pregnant at all! Emotional wise I am not sure. The baby's father just suddenly blocked me from his life today. I'm really scared to have this baby now...


----------



## mzswizz

Does he know about the pregnancy?


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. Today is a lovely cool day and Im enjoying the weather as much as possible because I dont know when the next heat wave will hit. Today, im on cd27 and tomorrow ends the first week of BCPs :happydance: I have only 5 MORE DAYS BEFORE I SEE DH :happydance::happydance::happydance: Im over the moon happy right now about it. DH booked his tickets to come down here Dec. 20th-Jan. 6th. So he's going to be here for Xmas, my 23rd birthday, new years eve nand new years :happydance: He said that for my birthday, he wanted to do a cruise to Hawaii :cloud9: I would love that but we shall see. Atleast now we got 5 months to vacation, enjoy and explore before we settle down and start back on the ttc wagon. I think this 6 month break is exactly what we need to save up more money, go vacation with just the two of us and get to have our "alone" time and enjoy being with each other. I think this is our mini vacation :haha: From what im getting...the BCPs will be out of my system in no time once i stop because the midwife told me to have sex every day with dh right starting from when i stop taking the BCPs because the best thing is to catch the 1st egg that comes after the BCPs. So im hoping it doesnt take long. Hoping that after these long 2 yrs of actively ttc, a 6 month break can solve all the problems and we get our LO finally. Its been a very long journey for us and im just ready to finally enjoy the blessing we've worked hard for. Now back to these BCPs...these little things cause ALOT of cm :haha: Dont know why..maybe because its preventing pregnancy so thats why :shrug: I have no clue though. I should've ovulated by now though seeing that im on cd27 but then again you never know because of my crazy cycles. Hoping i can go back to the normal 28 day cycles I use to have but i guess thats wishful thinking :blush: Well, im all packed and ready to go to Connecticut. Finally got it done but atleast I dont have to worry about it now :thumbup:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes he does, but he doesn't believe I am because we were both so careful... I'm almost debating going the immature route and telling his father... what other option do I have? Goodluck mzswizz!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks and do you think confirmation from the doc would be proof enough for him to understand that you are?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I don't know how I'd tell him. He blocked me from everything! Maybe I'll get my friend to send a pic of the ultrasound to him when I go.


----------



## mzswizz

That sounds like a good idea. Because you dont want to involve the parents yet unless its a dire emergency.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah but his dad would whoop his butt and make him be a father.


----------



## mzswizz

well in that case talk to his father :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha yeah xD we will see! Still havent gone to the doctor yet. I called today but they didn't pick up!


----------



## mzswizz

That sucks! Hopefully you can get in soon so they can do bloodowrk and everything for you. Cant wait for my turn for a LO.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah I hope next week or the one after!! They are sort of slow here. My baby's father unblocked me today. Geez... i hope you do too! You deserve a baby so much! If I could trade you spots, I would. I don't know why God chose me when all of you ladies have been trying so hard. The past two times I've had i tercourse I've gotten pregnant while using protection. When I found out I was pregnant with my second I just begged the baby to go and come back when I was ready (dumb I know) but later that day I miscarried. Perhaps that baby's spirit has come back now that I have my career started and a good head on my shoulders. This may be absoutely abstract haha. I mean there are two many coincidences. It has the same due date as my daughter, I found out at 7 DPO and thr next week I was supposed to get on Mirena which would have killed the baby... I honestly don't know what to think or what to do! Okay, end of rant haha!


----------



## mzswizz

Glad he unblocked you and thanks ColorMeFamous. I know goos things come to those who wait. I know that if I was to get pregnant anytime sono, that it would result in m/c because of the fact..my body isnt doing what its suppose to do so I rather wait it out and end with a rainbow baby then rush it and go through another m/c. You are a wonderful person and re the way you thought about the baby going back isnt dumb. Trust me, God knew it wasnt a good time in your life so he waited until it was the right time and blessed you with your blessing again.

AFM, im cd28 today. Time is flying by in my cycle and tomorrow I officially start week 2 of the BCPs. Thursday I will be on the plane to go see DH so I am super uber excited :happydance: I have been waiting for this day for the longest. DH and I both have doc appts on Monday :thumbup: Also, since im finished packing, I can focus on other things like MIL moving in, working out etc. Well today is Saturday and Im going to enjoy my Saturday. Might go to the beach or the pool. We shall see though.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks! At least someone gets it. Yes, miscarriages are terrible... I stilk think about Nova all the time... One day you will get that lovely rainbow baby and it will be the most amazing feeling in the world! You definitely deserve it <3


----------



## Kaiecee

Having the biggest fight with bf just a couple days ago we were talking getting married and even going to pick up my ring in a couple days and now this! Then when he calls his mom she has the nerve to tell him to call his ex so now I'm so angry at both of them and don't want anything to do with his patents!!! I do everything for him and this is the payback I get sometimes I really wonder what men r thinking!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Kaiecee said:


> Having the biggest fight with bf just a couple days ago we were talking getting married and even going to pick up my ring in a couple days and now this! Then when he calls his mom she has the nerve to tell him to call his ex so now I'm so angry at both of them and don't want anything to do with his patents!!! I do everything for him and this is the payback I get sometimes I really wonder what men r thinking!!

Trust me... I'm going through the same shit! Men don't think is the issue!! Or they think too late in my case! Men piss me off. I have two kids noW. I'll just go lez...


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol I think that's why girls go lez cuz men seem to only think of themselves 
Bf was apologizing last night but I still decided to sleep on couch then this morning he was still apologizing until I told him I refuse to have sex with him then he went all mean again so they really don't learn their lesson I really think they become stupid when they fight plus we're carrying their Babies u would think they would b extra nice but NOPE!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah exactly... just trying to get what they want! My EXbf now has said he wanted to see me and just be friends with benefits but not be a father. Like the guy is 24! Grow up! Now that I've told him that isn't happening he blocked me for being a stalker (asking him about his involvement in the childs life and trying to figure shit out). He also said I'm making up thr fact I'm pregnant. Like really?! I have the tests to prove it! I invited him to the ultrasound! Why would I do that if there was no baby? GOD!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

U see it always what they want or feel like we have no feelings they can b so childish grow up and be men the difference is we tried for this baby and I know he will apologize and we will work it out but still he's so stupid sometimes and it's getting on myasthenia nerve now grow the fuck up!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah no kidding! That is just ridiculous!! Sheesh,!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Holy crap I really thought he had a brain I'm guessing not!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ColorMeFamous.

Re: men drama....i hope y'all men grow up and realize whats important and that they have an unborn child awaiting their time for the real world to worry about. im so tired of men getting women pregnant and then want to cause arguments or jus think about themselves. they are just so selfish. I mean come on us women have to do all the hard work in a pregnancy and all they do is provide the sperm and just watch us deal with the rest :nope: Hopefully things will turn around for you ladies :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Well dh had apologized and I told him he will have to make up for everything also his mom and dad slep over tonight and she also apologized for what she said 

I made some home made ornaments with my boys tonight so things are looking up my son is watching cars2 then bed :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh yeah that's good! Yeah my first daughter was planned and he left me at 7 months pregnant for a 14 year old girl! Not impressed. I really pick all the wrong guys clearly. I didn't mean for this pregnancy... he was so good with my daughter though. He'd play with her and read to her and even let her cuddle with his blanket from when he was a child! When he'd put her to bed he would cuddle her and kiss ghe top of her head. He would even joke about having three more kids... I'm just so confused...


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Like you know when you are a little girl and you make that list of the perfect guy? He was everything... other than a good cook haha! But still... even down to the homozygous recessive genes and English accent! I just... never saw this coming. I hope he comes around... I really don't want to give up this baby. I love it so much already... I just don't know if I could raise two on my own...


----------



## mzswizz

Doctor's appt: Well my doctor's appt went very well actually. I got the results from my last visit. Also, I told her that I am now on BCPs. Well, my thyroid levels are perfect. BUT now we have another issue. Well, good thing is im not anemic (due to super havy bleeding during AFs). The issue is my platelet level is very high :nope: Normal range is 140-400 and mines is at 523 :shock: I asked her what is a platelet and she said that it is what controls the clotting in the blood. She said with my level being high...i would be able to get pregnant but wont be able to carry the pregnancy :nope: Which would explain alot now :dohh: So she has requested I see a hematologist and let him do all the proper bloodwork so we can get the underlying problem fixed so by the time im off BC, i will be set and ready to go :thumbup: Did I say my doc was amazing or what :haha: So one step closer to our rainbow baby. Im happy that Im finalyl getting my answers but pissed the my former doctors didnt find out none of these issues in the past because they could've been solved by now.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

@colormefamous, I hope that bf comes around. Sometimes they get scared and run. We do not have that option.

@kaiecee, I am glad that everything worked out for you.

@mzswizz, oh boy!, always something wrong with us :growlmad:. At least your doctor was able to see that there is a problem. Now on to the next step.

As for me cd 11. I am battling another uti :dohh:. I seriously do not know how this one came about. Just done with af and I have to deal with this :growlmad:. I am trying to see if I can avoid going to the doctor this time. Fingers crossed for me.


----------



## mzswizz

I heard cranberry juice suppose to help with UTIs. And yes im always finding something wrong with me :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

I heard cranberry juice suppose to help with UTIs. And yes im always finding something wrong with me :haha:

and i have an appt scheduled for dec. 5th @ 9am for the hematologist yay :happydance:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks Skittles! I hope he does too :/


----------



## mzswizz

ColorMeFamous-Any change of his mind?

Skittles-Is the UTI going away yet?

AFM, im cd31 today and tomorrow is my last day here before im on a plane to go see my DH :happydance::happydance: Super excited. The time has finally come cant wait. And there will be loads of photos :haha: Today, im going to call the ob/gyn office to schedule an appt in December for my pap smear and ultrasound. I want to knock everything out the way at once. And I have my bloodwork so I can also give that to her to update her about the newfound information that I have received :thumbup: Im happy because now everything is getting in motion for a rainbow baby. Before (as you all experienced with me) I was going back and forth to the doctors and ended up with no information and nothing getting done. But now, ever since the FIRST day of my appt, I have been finding out things AND getting diagnosed :thumbup: Seems like it just goes to show that when a doctor cares about the patient..things will get done. And DH is happy that we are getting everything out the way also. Its a good thing Im on the BCPs because atleast now while we wait, I can get everything fixed and dont have to worry about not getting certain meds etc because I think its a possibility I am pregnant. And I rather have my body in great condition for baby or babies instead or trying on my own because im impatient and end up going through the heartache of another m/c. So I'm taking it slow. And I wonder once my ob/gyn sees the whole platelet issue that she might tell me i can get off BCPs sooner because they just thought that it would be the PCOS and my irregular cycles stopping me from conceiving :shrug: We shall see. And omg 5 months and 1 week before I start ttc already?! :shock: With the doc appts and vacationing to see DH and everything...I think i will be back to TTC in no time.


----------



## mzswizz

Well a little to update: Just thought about it and if i conceive in May after i finish the BCPs in April...then we will have a February baby which is the same month of our dating anniversary which is Feb. 18th :cloud9: Also on our anniversary, I have a follow up appt with my primary care doc. So these are my appts so far:

hematologist-dec. 5th @ 9am
ob/gyn-dec. 6th @ 9:30am :happydance: 
primary care doc-feb. 18th @ 9:30am 

Im happy that im able to get the ob/gyn the day after i see the hematologist. And stuff is really moving rather quickly so it seems like its going to be back to back doc appts!!! :happydance:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow I'm so excited for you!! I'll definitely be keeping a close eye on you!! ;) 

Not yet. I will contact him after my appointment on the 4th. How long does it take to get blood results back?


----------



## mzswizz

ColorMeFamous-Thanks and as far as bloodwork goes..it usually takes 24-48 hrs for the results.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

You're welcome!!! Well I hope I get it asap. I still don't feel or look pregnant so it all just seems so surreal... I need someone to show me definite proof haha!


----------



## mzswizz

I know what you mean. I dont think I will understand im pregnant until I start seeing the u/s etc. Cant wait for those days to come.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah! :) I will book my ultrasound tomorrow for sometime near Christmas!


----------



## mzswizz

thats awesome!! cant wait for pics!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha I'll post them!! I don't want to leave this forum haha. Probably won't haha


----------



## mzswizz

yay we have a new dedicated member :happydance: Are you going to do a pregnancy journal? I think I will do one once i become pregnant but my own personal one at home until I reach around 6 weeks and then I will do one on here.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes I probably should do that!! :) I'll post a link!


----------



## mzswizz

yay will be stalking :happydance:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Hahs perfect!! I'll start off with getting my bloodwork done and have it confirmed haha! I wish it didn't take so long haha! My dr is so musy all the time!


----------



## mzswizz

colormefamous-dont you hate when you anxiously want something and it takes forever.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd32 today and today is my last day here :happydance: Tomorrow I will be in Connecticut celebrating Thanksgiving with my DH :cloud9: Im so excited. Well, ever since I've been on week 2 on the BCPs, I've noticed that I've been sick to my stomach (nauseous) :nope: I looked online and its normal because it says you will feel sick to your stomach for the first few months so I guess its my body adjusting to the BCPs. Still no bleeding and I dont have the pain in my ovaries like I use to hours after I take the BC so thats a good thing. I just got to put up a few things, clean up a little and call a few companies before I go on my trip tomorrow so today is going to be a relaxing day I suppose :thumbup: DH is already counting down the hours :haha: Can't wait for the trip and then when I get back...then its the start of doc appts again. I've noticed that I have gotten so much more accomplished within these past few weeks with these doctors than within the 2 years with the previous doctors :thumbup: So its a new beginning and a new step closer to our rainbow baby. I know this is our time now because God is blessing us with all the proper treatment etc needed to get our rainbow baby. Also, weird thing i remembered. I remember when I had a psychic reading..she said that I will need medical attention in order to have a baby and I will conceive a baby before DH's next birthday :shock: Now, im getting medical attention and DH's birthday is in September and with these BCPs, im hoping to be able to conceive in no time after i stop taking them. That is soooo weird.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes! I'm going in to a walk in tomorrow so I'll let you know what my results say!


----------



## mzswizz

yay! keep us posted. will be waiting for the results.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

K well they were full today so I'm going first thing tomorrow!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

yay will watch for updates.

AFM, im cd33 and in a few hours I will be on a plane heading to go see DH :hugs: I missed him dearly :blush: Wont really be on here for the duration of the trip but will try and check in from time to time. Also would like to say Happy Thanksgiving to everyone and hope everyone have a blessed and great day today. I will be returning back Dec. 3rd so im expecting to see bfps and see other good news when I come back :haha: Well, its time for me to enjoy breakfast and then head out to go to the airport!


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!

@colormefamous, how did the doctor"s visit go?

@mzswizz, enjoy yourself with dh :blush:.

As for me cd 14. The uti almost had me heading to the Er the other night, I felt the same pain as last time. But, when I remembered what I want thru at the hospital I decided to google for home remedies for a kidney infection. Every website was advising me to go to the hospital for antibiotics. I finally found a website that was talking about remedies for bad utis. I found that using half a tablespoon of bicarbonate in 8oz of water 4 times a day during 4 days would do the trick. After drinking it the first time I felt some relieve. The intense burning was gone :happydance:, I was able to breath and go without any painkillers :happydance:. I am still doing it for a few more days. Fingers crossed.

During that time I was not able to do the bd the way I wanted, so I might be out for this cycle too :nope:. Talking able dtd, dh is calling :blush:. Today we have the day off together. So bd and then we are going to spend the rest of the day at the beach. Here we come Miami Beach. Have fun ladies!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It went absolutely terribly!! I went in for bloodwork and he said he could do it but he wouldn't! He said my last period was a threatened miscarriage but he's wrong so I have to go tomorrow and just go to walk in. Here are the dates okay? Tell me if I'm correct. 
Oct 8-13: Period
Oct 17-22: Period (missed my pill lol)
Oct 27/28: Intercourse
According to my app Oct 29 ovulated
Took a preg. Test on Nov 9, 10, and 12. (All positive)
Nov 12, due for my period and it's the 23!! 
The last time I had intercourse before this was like 6.5 montgs ago! This guy is a quack! He wrote my referal on a tongue depressor! Like come on!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Can u go see another dr?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'll probably go into walk in and get my blood work done next week...


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-hope you enjoyed your time at the beach with your dh :thumbup: And glad the uti is on its way out :happydance:

@colormefamous-that guy sounds like he shouldnt even be a doctor :growlmad: Im with kaiecee....it would be best to go see another doc because obviously he is an idiot.

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF came yesterday and I must say I am enjoying this new AF :thumbup: Its lighter than my normal flow its like a light flow (close to spotting) and I have no pain like cramps or anything :thumbup: So im pretty happy with that. Dont know how long its going to last though but Im keeping an eye on it. Also, dont really have any clots. I havent seen any so I guess the BCPs are doing their job :happydance: Tomorrow starts week 3 of the BC already :shock: I tell you the time is just flying by. Im on day 3 of my vacation and I am loving every minute of it. DH and I went on a date to the movies yesterday and I enjoyed it :cloud9: We are going to go on a submarine tour on Monday and Thanksgiving was wonderful. On a good note, we were able to dtd before AF came :haha: Also, dh made me smile when we were talking about the future yesterday. We were saying we are going to pay off half of the credit cards before I move to where he is going to be and he said that we got to save also because and I quote "we are going to have kids very soon" :cloud9: So, he is ready and prepared and Im happy because of that because that means he is taking it seriously and we are on the same page for kids so thats great :happydance: Today, is my relaxation day because today is DH's duty day. So i will see him tomorrow morning :thumbup: Well all is well around here.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha okay thanks! Yeah I should have my results by the middle of next week so I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## skittles76

Hello

@colormefamous. How did he figured out that you had a miscarriage without doing any tests for you?. He's a weirdo 4 sure. Find yourself Another doctor.

@mzswizz, that is how my period used to be b4 I got married, light and only lasting 3 days. Afterward it went crazy :haha:. I am happy 4 you.

As for me, cd something. I am on my phone today. Dh friend borrow my laptop for his wedding shower. They are having a projection done tonight. Sucks.

My uti seems like it's gone, but I am still taking the cranberrie pill. The bicarbonate worked wonder, but it made my acid reflux worse. At least the discomfort is gone.

This cycle is a lost cycle in my book. I don't think that we did enough bd. But, I'll just wait and see.​


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles you never know...all it takes is that one time :haha: and my cycles were all over the place the minute i hit 16 years old. So now im happy that its going to go to a regulated cycle. I use to have a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

Got the flu can't stop throwing up being flushed on both ends if it doesn't ease up ill b heading to the hospital


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh no!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee hope you get better asap. keep us posted


----------



## Kaiecee

The vomiting has stopped fingers crosses but I have a lot of heartburn I only ate one eggo with applesauce my back still really hurts and I feel like I'm gonna b sick but I'm not which isn't comfortable


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee glad you getting better. hopefully you are fully recovered soon though.

AFM, today is cd4 and AF is still here and still heavy. Been dealing with the menstrual pain on and off but im starting to adjust and get use to it. Hoping this AF ends soon though because it is really messing up my time here. DH and I went on a few dates to the movies and out to eat. Its around 37F degrees right now outside. Im also adjusting to the weather. Supposedly, it suppose to be rain/snow either tomorrow or Wednesday :shock: Well, i know my MIL is moving here stuff in while im gone so im really not looking forward to coming back home to be honest :blush: I just think we really are going to clash because DH already sees how she is taking over and I talked to him about it and im glad that he didnt just dismiss what i say and he called up his mom to let her know im head of household while he is gone so whatever i say goes and she needs to respect that :thumbup: So im glad i can talk to him about anything and its good to see that DH cares about me because I seriously thought he would've gotten mad about it and just told me thats his mom or something but it was the total opposite. Well when I get back home..atleast 2 days later.. i start going back and forth to the doctor so that will keep me occupied while MIL is there. Even though I love her to death..im hoping she gets her own place because two strong women in one house is not going to work :nope: But i hope it does for the time being. DH is happy that im getting all the proper medical procedures done and out the way. I had told him that im nervous though. And he asked why and I told him because we are finally getting answers and all the problems fixed and I know after this is all said and done, when I finish the BCPs...we are going to end up with a baby and that is what makes me nervous because I know we are ready but just when it actually happens..then its just going to be a shock and unbelieveable and I then we really are going to be parents. And he told me he was nervous too because he knows that this is God's way of soon blessing us with a baby and he know we are ready but its just nerve wrecking KNOWING its going to happen soon. So atleast we are on the same page with that :thumbup: Well, i am pretty sure I wrote enough to start the first page of a book :haha: So im going to end this with..dh is at school and then we are going to spend time together :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Hello

@mzswizz. You are a strong woman. I could never live with my MIL. The lady is a pain in the neck from out of the country nevertheless living with her. I am sending you :hugs: strength and patience. As for you being closer to your dream, :happydance:. 

@kaiecee, happy that you are doing better.

@colormefamous, what is the verdict, any news yet?. I am so curious to know :blush:.

As for me cd 18, I actually do not remember the day that I ovulated. But, I did feel the ovulation pain. The UTI distracted me from keeping note. The spotting is back, but a little less than usual. Now is the wait and pray game. 10 more days.
Today I am treating myself to Bath and Body Works shopping spree:happydance:, I so love their aromatherapy lotion, hmm, smells soo good. I love the fact that the smell is light, but last all day.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm much better I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to see if baby is gaining too much cuz of my diabetes but at least I get to see him again:) also ill probably be put in insuline and just trying to get things organized I keep having this dream like he's gonna come too early I do want him at 38 weeks but not earlier than that


----------



## ColorMeFamous

@skittles no not yet! Had school from 8:00 am to 5:00 pm and had two midterms and a physical exam in kines. I'll probably have time tomorrow :)


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-thanks for the prayers because im really going to need it :hugs: And glad that your UTI is finally gone. I had one once in my life and it was not a good feeling at all :nope:

@kaiecee-keep us posted about the appt.

@colormefamous-cant wait for updates!!

AFM, im on cd5 and AF is still here :nope: On the bright side, it looks like it may be getting lighter so it may be on its way out hopefully :thumbup: Cant believe my vacation will be over next week already but atleast dh will be on the 21st of december :happydance: This AF is so different though. I dont have cramps anymore and the color isnt a very dark burgundy color. Its now this reddish/orange like color :shrug: And TMI but it has a different smell to it too :blush: Hoping AF stops before my vacation ends and if it doesnt..atleast DH and I can have alone time when he comes home :haha: Also i cant wait for my doc appts but then again i can because i dont want to speed up the time here :blush: Tomorrow will mark 4 more months until we can ttc :happydance: And im currently halfway through week 3 of the BCPs :happydance: So dec. 8th starts month 2 of the pills :happydance: So time is really going fast. Im just ready for dh and I to be able to have our forever baby :cloud9:


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone?

AFM, im on cd6 and looks like its going to be an extended AF :nope: Oh well. Atleast DH and I found ways to still be intimate without actually dtd :thumbup: AF isnt as heavy as my normal flow so thats good. And hoping it ends soon so I can just relax and be able to dtd since its been awhile :blush: Last night, it was light snow so this morning I woke up to a beautiful scenery of white outside :thumbup: I am going to walk through the snow today because I got to run some errands. Im not looking forward to coming back home because im going to miss my dh and from what i here...my MIL hasnt officially moved in sooooo i may have some alone time at my house before she actually comes and moves in. FXed she moves in close to DH vacation date :haha: I love her to death but we not going to get along because there can only be one boss lady in the house. Well, dh graduates from school on Friday so im happy about that. Cant wait until he gets out of school so i can see him today. And today marks the 4 months mark yay :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Baby is almost 5 pounds and we saw his hair on u/s even tho there is only a little :) he is in the 78th percentile and the average out that he will be close to 8 pounds at birth he probably took on more weight cuz of my gd and as of last night I'm on insulin but the doctor said baby is doing really good and seems happy where he is and if no other problems happen he will be here around the 12 th if jan. at 39 weeks which will b done by cesarian


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay ladies. I have gone to two drs and I think their dates are wrong. One says I'm 9 weeks and the other said 10. I think I'm 6? I had my last period on the 17 of oct?? Had intercourse on the 27 of oct. Also I sent a message to the baby's father asking if he wanted to come to the ultrasound. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Kaiecee

Keep us posted an ultrasound would at least give u a good ideal of how far u are :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah it would :) I mean I know how far along I am but I'm confused why the Drs don't agree? I'm so nervous!! I feel like I need to shit a brick haha. Ahhhh I want him to respond! Not going to get my hopes up though. Just in case he just blocks me again. That mature man is just amazing at avoiding confrontation. Like urghhhh..


----------



## Kaiecee

Have u had a conversation with him since this all came out ?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Nope! Not since he blocked me. It's been three weeks and since he hasn't tried to gey a hold of me I figured I'd just try. If it doesn't go well then I have no problem just blocking him. I don't need that in my life.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's true but if he was a real man he wouldn't be acting like a child and blocking u like ur in high school u can't get pregnant all by yourself


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah he says it isn't his and I know it is because he was the one one in 7 months! He will come around soon! I hope! Still hasn't seen the message yet. Urgh. I'm gettimg nauseous over it haha


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well I finally got the balls to talk to the father and he told me he couldnt go to the ultrasound because it isnt a good time for him. He told me to figure it out and then he will drive me to the abortion clinic. I asked if he wants to be involved in anyway. If he says no then I will send him a pic of baby, tell him I'll see him in court, and block him. He has no right to be a jackass. I didn't make this baby alone.


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg what a jackass even to meantion abortion it's not his decision and ur right bring him to court and keep all these messages just in case cuz he doesn't deserve u or this baby


----------



## mzswizz

@colormefamous-wow that guy is such a jerk!!! im with kaiecee..keep all the messages so you have proof when you take him to court. He was grown enough to lay up with you and make a baby but he dont want to be grown enough to take care of his responsibilites?! That just makes him an immature little boy. Abortion should never be an option. He just wants to not take care of his responsibilities. Hoping he comes around though but if not then your next step is well deserved. Also cant wait for the u/s because that way they can determine it. 

@kaiecee-glad to hear all is well with you and baby and my friend's bday is jan. 12th.

AFM, im on cd7 and the bleeding has gotten lighter so it looks like it may stop in a day or so :thumbup: Yesterday, dh and I dtd :blush: I guess AF isnt going to stop him from having a good time :haha: I must say I did enjoy it and got my mind off of AF too. And i think us dtd is causing AF to stop now because after we dtd...i filled up 2 pads within a hour and then the flow just became light. I can now wear panty liners again so maybe he just jumpstarted the ending of AF :shrug: Im happy because DH graduates basic submarine school tomorrow :happydance: But he is changing his rate so he wont be in submarine long. I just cant wait for him to be stationed so i can pack up and leave. Im really tired of being in Florida and ready for change. Also, I just want to get away from all the stress that is there. Hoping everything is all settled before I get off BC so once I get off, we can finally start TTC with no problems :thumbup: It has been light snow on and off throughout the days. It took forever for thanksgiving day to come so I can go on the trip but now time is flying unfortunately and i will be back home Tuesday :cry: I wish time will slow down so we can really enjoy each other. We have been having fun though. I just wish I didnt have to leave so soon. Oh well, atleast I got my docs appt to look forward to though :thumbup:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks girls!! Court shall go over quite well!! ;) I'm sure of it haha!

Mzswizz- I found intercourse gets rid of AF like a charm haha!! I can't wait for you to start ttc!! Hope it goes well and fast! I need a bump buddy haha!! Oh and congrats to your DH for graduating! Yay!!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks colormefamous. And when dh and i usually dtd....it will jumpstart it and end it :haha: And i cant wait to ttc myself :haha:

AFM, im on cd8 today and AF is still here but the flow is getting lighter so thats a plus :thumbup: DH graduated today and I am so proud of him. I get to take his certificate and his medal home with him to put it in a safe place until we move into our new place once he is stationed. DH hasnt gotten information about when he starts his next school yet. But it will be on the same base he is currently stationed at. Hoping to gt news about when they are transferring him to surface instead of submarine though. It's all a waiting game. Also, my nepew graduated boot camp today. So its a celebration today. Today has been a good day. Im hoping AF will stop by tomorrow though but we shall see. Well, thats all for now.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

I have been gone for 4 days and it seems like I missed 3/4 of the show.

@colormefamous, :hugs:. Congrats. As for him, I will not even call him a jerk, too nice of a name. Kick him to the curb. Too bad you can't kick him hard enough "there" so next time he won't be able to use it. 

@mzswizz, congrats to dh.

@kaiecee, you are almost there.

As for me, still spotting, yuck. Dh had me book an appointment with another doctor. He had enough of the spotting, he's getting scared. Poor him. So, I'll be seeing a new doctor at the end of the month.


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait for baby to come just have a couple stuff to do in the next 2 weeks and hopefully ill be 100% ready


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha no kidding eh? XD

Aweee keep us updated!! Did you have morning sickness?? I'm vomitting blood and bile :(


----------



## Kaiecee

As of 8 week I've been throwing up 2/3 times a day it's always been like that even with my other 2 boys it sucks but I weigh less I think then before I got pregnant so at least it helps to get rid of some weight ill have to get off after baby is born :) but doctor says its ok and baby moves around like crazy!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh geez!!! I hate it! :( I've been puking up bile and blood all day... 

Update: baby's father contacted me. He said he will take me to the ultrasound. Also said he didn't want to fight and that we will get through this together. He wants an abortion still so I think he's just sucking up. I don't trust it. I hope when he sees it, he wil change his mind :/


----------



## Kaiecee

No kidding he's just sucking up don't let him change ur mind on what u want he's still an ass for mentioning the abortion again


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah I know I don't trust it. His mom is like oh I'll take you to get one and I'm like wtf. I don't even know you! Let your son deal with this! Fuck!


----------



## Kaiecee

How old is he? Cuz he sounds really immature and its not his parents responsibility


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles glad you are going to see a new doc. Sometimes it takes a new doc to solve the little problems that others tend to miss.

@kaiecee-cant wait for your birth story. Time is flying for you.

@colormefamous-well looks like his whole family is stupid. They raised him to be just like them. And im with kaiecee...he sounds very immature and if he still brings up abortion...i wouldnt trust him neither. Heck i wouldnt even trust the ride there.

AFM, today is cd11 and looks like AF will be gone today. DH and i have been dtd for the past few days now and i think that helped. Now its only light pink and scanty so not a flow anymore. More cm than blood :thumbup: Today, i am also leaving back to Florida :cry: Im going to miss dh but i know in 2 weeks he wil be down so im not that sad. DH spent the night here so he can give me a nice farewell. On the bright side of things...MIL told DH that she hasnt moved in yet. She said her lawyer told her to not move and stay in unless a sheriff comes and they are trying to get things sorted because they think its a scam so its a possibility she might not move at all and keep her house :happydance: Well i hope so for her sake. I enjoyed my time here. We watched the movies Here comes the boom, Sinister and Alex Cross. All great movies. I saw dh graduate. And we spent some lovely time together. As for the BCPs..well im on the last week of the 1st month :happydance: Sunday, i start month 2 so time is flying. Cant believe 4 weeks passed that fast already. Now i got my doc appts on wednesday and thursday. I see the ob/gyn..well actually the midwife, on thursday for pap smear and u/s to check the cysts. And i see the hematologist on wednesday. So atleast i can give the midwife info on whats going on at the hematologist etc so they can go hand and hand and be updated with everything :thumbup: well thats all for now.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah true. My best friend wants to go with me anyway. He's 24 -.-


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Omg my baby on my ticker is starting to look like a baby!! Ahhhhh!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Well he's young but should have though about this before having sex and its not the answer just to have an abortion don't trust him as far as u can throw him 

So happy about ur ticker when is ur ultrasound ?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh guess who's being a little bitch? Told him I wouldn't have an abortion and he called me a c*** and stuff. He said he would order a paternity test and then sign his rights over. Which is awesome for me. I hope he doesn't go back on his word. He said it's all my fault because I said I was on the pill and I was like um, you said you pulled out lol. He's pissed off but whatever. I told him this baby doesn't deserve to die and I strongly believe that. I will book it tomorrow after my dr appointment but I'm going to try to get it for the 21


----------



## Kaiecee

Ur better without him and don't let him sign his rights over go for child support why should u pay for it all by yourself teach him a lesson and make him pay


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh I will! He will sign his rights away for responsibility and visitation but in Canada they are still responsible for child support so yeah. He will pay! ;) I'm working on getting a lawyer. Apparently it's best to settle these things before baby comes?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I mean I'm only 7 weeks but it could be a long drawn out procedure so we shall see how it goes. Maybe they can give me advice before baby comes.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya if u can get it done before lo comes the better .... That's why I love Canada it's good he will still have to pay :)


----------



## mzswizz

well glad he will still have to pay child support. That little boy wants to make babies and then just have an abortion like thats the new pregnancy prevention method :nope: Time for him to take responsibility one way or another.

AFM, im cd12 today and AF is just dragging out her stay. Its pretty much not more left in there but its finding a way to still linger. I have on a panty liner and barely anything gets on there plus its only there when I wipe. AF needs to just go already. Hoping it ends today or tomorrow because I suppose to get the pap smear & u/s on thursday so if its still here....i wont be able to get the pap smear and would have to reschedule for that. Well, tomorrow is my hemotologist appt so will update about that when I come home from the appt. Yesterday, dh helped me through an emotional time. I came home to a living room that I couldn't walk through. I mean literally, boxes and furniture everywhere :growlmad: I was pissed and then kept getting calls from my mom telling me what I SHOULD be doing in MY LIFE and it was just sooo much stress and anger and I just broke down crying. Glad dh was on the phone to lift me up and made me feel strong again. It's a brand new me today and I am seriously going to have a stern talk with my MIL because my house looks like a storage unit or a hoarder house now and I dont even feel like this is my home and I just feel dirty walking through all this crap. ugggghhhhhhhhh ](*,) Hopefully today is a better day.


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is my update from doctors:


Got my nst this morning took forever lo is usually quiet in the morning then they checked my water which was good next week they will look at his weight again with another nst then saw my other doctor about my gd and they added fast acting insulin right before lunch and supper which is 6ml at each meal then they upped my slow acting insulin to 14ml before bed so this really sucks it means I'm picking myself 3 times with insulin and 4 times a day to check my blood can't wait for all this to be over 

But here is the GOOD NEWS ill be having Riley on the 11th of jan one month after my bday unless of course something happens before but my cesarian is booked for the 11th and will b called in one week before for the prep and ill b seeing my doctor as of now every week


----------



## mzswizz

kaiecee-sucks that you have to take insulin but glad that you will be giving birth next month :happydance: 

AFM, the hematologist just called and asked have i ever had any scans and at first i said no but then i remembered i had u/s so i said wait are we talking about any scan and she said yes like u/s etc and i said yes earlier this year and she said that they are going to need those documents faxed over to them so now im on the phone trying to get in contact with the referral department and this stupid nurse is giving me a hard time and not listening to what im saying :growlmad: So just had to put her in her place because i really dont have to argue with her. Im glad i got a new primary doctor. Now, im feeling good about tomorrow because they want the scan records so im assuming they want something to compare to which means im one step closer to our rainbow baby :happydance:


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

I am sleepy, but I wanted to say Hi to everyone. 

@kaiecee, I can't wait to meet the little one. I am glad that you stayed with us during your pregnancy. We feel special :hugs:.

@colormefamous, just like mzswizz said, If I was you I will watch my back with those 2. Don't go anywhere with him or her, sometimes the mothers are crazier. As of him being 24 yrs old, nothing to do with his maturity. My father had me at 24 and my brother at 25. He married my mom when she already had 4 kids from a previous marriage and they were together til her passing last year. 36 yrs of togetherness. 

@mzswizz, good luck at the doctor's today. I am glad you and dh had a great time. 


As for me, 1 more day and nothing new to declare :haha:. Seems like af is on her way, my back is killing me :growlmad:. Next time.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was glad to have u girls thanks for having me :)


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles thanks will update after the docs. Also, have you found a new doc to go to yet about the spotting?

@kaiecee thanks for sharing your whole pregnancy with us.

AFM, im cd13 today and AF has finally left the building today. So pretty much 12 days of bleeding. Well, it wasnt THAT bad compared to regular bleeding in which i bled for 2 or more weeks. Well, I only have 3 more pills left for month 1 pack :thumbup: Time is really flying. My midwife had gave me 2 packs so I wont need a refill until around January. So im good to go. My doc appt is in a couple hours :thumbup: I have also researched about extended AFs during the first month of using Lo Loestrin Fe and to my surprise....its actually normal. When having a long AF while on this BC, they call it a breakthrough bleed. And most women who talked to their docs about the bleeding were told to wait 3 months...so just give it time. So that put my mind to ease that its normal to have a long AF the first month of using it. Im just glad i wasnt like most of those women who bled for months :nope: Hoping my next AF is shorter and much better than this 1st one. But we shall see. My birthday is in 23 more days and DH will be home in 16 more days :happydance: I know this time will fly by. Im hoping that while he is here..I have some doc appts so he can come with me and be there to see what I've been going through to get things done and just be there as my support system :cloud9: Will update about the docs when I get home.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

@kaiecee yeah Canada is good for that kinda stuff haha! 

@mzswizz oh yay!!! I can't wait to hear more updates!

@skittles oh man :/ maybe next month!!


As for me, I had my appointment and everything went well! I had a pap, pee test, and go the referrals gor my bloodwork and ultrasound! Ultrasound in six days!! Dec 11! Yay!!!! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya and I think our health care is better too expecially maternity


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes! Definitely! And a lot cheaper ;)


----------



## Kaiecee

@skittles 
U never know cuz I had every symptom that af was coming and I bled too but I was pregnant :) 

As for it being cheaper it is we don't have to pay any premium right now I'm out if work and have to rely on the gov and they pay everything almost which really helps :) but it's weird I've been working since I was 16 and for the last 12 years I've been at the same company but they refused to transfer me so I had no choice to quit so its weird for me to have to rely on the gov


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe I bet :/ that sucks! :( but you gotta do what you gotta do! Don't be ashamed :) I was there too!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah exactly! Heyy is brown discharge okay?! I'm freaking right out!


----------



## Kaiecee

I've heard of it before its old blood but u can get it checked or call info Sante I'm sure ur ok


----------



## mzswizz

hematologist appt: well it went pretty good. The doc is amazing and my platelets level is a little high still but its due to heavy bleeding AFs. He said once it reaches the 600s and up then it is known as a problem but he said it is common for it to be a little higher than the normal because i have heavy bleeding. He told me to continue doing scans etc with my ob/gyn and keep taking the birth control to fix the heavy bleeding problem and everything will be fine :thumbup: My next appt with him is on jan. 2nd :thumbup: Also, he said im not at any risk and im very healthy and he didnt want to do any scans because they weren't going to be necessary so thats good and he also said he didnt want to do the scans since it wasnt necessary and he dont want to put me at a high risk for breast cancer by doing scans when he knows for a fact that the level being a little high is based on my heavy bleeding. So good looking out doc :haha:

AFM, im on cd14 today and went to my ob/gyn appt today. I had my annual pap smear and talked about the effects of birth control and everything. She wants me to come back in March. She wants me to wait until month 4 to see if my AF is going to regulate to showing up on week 4 of the BC each month. So im hoping that my AFs regulate to showing up on week 4 because if it does..that mean im going back to a 28 day cycle :thumbup: I had some spotting after the pap smear which is normal but now im having sharp, shooting pains through my back :shrug: So now I got an appt in january for the hematologist, appt in february for my primary care doctor, and appt in march for the ob/gyn :thumbup: And then in April...i will be off of the BC :happydance:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Woot woot! Congrats! 

And thanks! I was freaking out haha! I all of a sudden have like yellow snot like discharge and stringy discharge? Is all this fine? I don't remember this with my daughter :/


----------



## Kaiecee

i never had bleeding or discharge with my other 2 but with this one i did and i bled everytimes i had sex but that went away after 6 weeks but it can really freak u out


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh okay... were your other two girls??


----------



## Kaiecee

No boys lol I wish I had a girl but those kids were with my ex so I told dh now that u have ur boy u will be giving me my girl at some point :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha oh my friend said she had a lot of discharge with her boys hahaa! I was so happy when I had a girl haha! I wanna know what this one is!


----------



## Kaiecee

I was hoping a girl but nope another boy I was really sick with my other 2 and sicker with this one so I knew it was a boy lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha aweeee... I was sick with my girl and I'm nauseous with this one but not terribly. I'm sort of thinking boy but hoping for a girl!


----------



## Kaiecee

U have a girl now right? Everyone tells me it's easier boy than girl


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha that's what I'm told too! Yeah I have a little girl :) she's so cute haha!


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait to have a little
Girl and dress her up and do her hair :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha I thought the same but all she likes to do is wear her jammies and she hates her hair being done haha!


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol I figure that would happen Id get the tomboy or something like that


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd15 and tomorrow marks the end of month 1 of the BCPs. Currently, im on the "reminder pills" which are the non hormonal pills. Im hoping by next month my cycle becomes regulated or atleast to being close to being regulated. DH will be home in 13 days :thumbup: Cant wait! I have been cleaning what I can. Not much to report here now.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

What doea CD stand for???


----------



## Kaiecee

Cycle day


----------



## mzswizz

cd stands for cycle day


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh thanks haha!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@colormefamous, I have my fingers crossed that you get a boy this time. 

@kaiecee, you are living my dream, all boys, lol.

@mzswizz, :happydance:, one month, 5 to go. The time flies by so fast.

As for me cd 3, 2 more days to go until af is gone. Today Dh surprised me. Last month we were suppose to start with the Maca,but I could not find it anywhere near my house. I told Dh about it once, and today behold, he came home with a bottle of 500 mg Maca, while he was getting his workout shake he went to look for it. Ohhhhhhh!, he remembered!!!. So tonight we both took our Maca pill. From what I could find about it, it says to help with fertility and performance, not that Dh needs any help for there :blush:, but anything to help us get closer to our little one. Since it takes over 70 days for new sperms to mature, we will see in 2 or 3 months, if not sooner.

On another note. My friend that had announced that she was 18 weeks pregnant on Facebook had an adorable little girl last month. I met her and fell in love. I might change my mind about only wanting boys. NOT!!


----------



## Kaiecee

@skittles
I'd love to have a little girl one day:)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha I'd rather have a girl haha! Then I don't have to buy anything haha!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Boys are so easy and fun but I don't feel complete without a girl at some point :) even tho my mom told me I was harder then my 3 brothers put togeather lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha oh I believe it!! I think this one may be a boy because I literally don't feel pregnant at all and with my first, it was absolute hell! Maybe it's because this is my third pregnancy. Did you feel like hell with your first and then feel fine throughout your third??


----------



## Kaiecee

No I was sick the whole time with all if my kids but it starts for me at around 6 weeks till the end of the pregnancy


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Aweee... yeah mine started at about 7 with both but this one isn't half bad. I'm wondering if it's because I don't want the attention like I did with my first and I'm doing all ican not to be sick, or if I am having a boy! It's killing me! Haha!


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone?

AFM, im on cd17 today and have lots of discharge. Also, i have on and off spotting going on. Really dont know what thats about but i guess its just my body adjusting to the BCPs. I already started my 2nd month pack today. 11 more days until I see DH so im happy about that and already he is planning to give me money so i can go treat myself and have a me day before he gets here :cloud9: Im happy about that because I really need one. I have been more stressed than anything lately. This morning, I woke up with a headache and I really dont know why. Its probably due to dh and I having a bad night's sleep and could barely sleep so we were on the phone with each other until we could fall asleep which was around almost 6am :nope: Hopefully, we are able to sleep tonight though. Time is really flying by. Today is my friend's birthday and in 19 days.....it will be my birthday. Plus in 21 days...its my mom's birthday. So alot of birthdays coming up. Today was a productive day. I went down to Miami to visit my family and I also decided to send a message to my ex-friend that I wanted to talk to her about the situation that caused us to stop being friends and dislike each other. I want to be the bigger person and be able to sit down like mature women and converse about what happened because I think it was all due to false allegations. Ever since then, I had so much anger and hate towards her and I dont really want to live that way. If she doesnt want to ever talk to me again then atleast I can say I tried and just forgive her and move on but just wont talk to her. If we solve the situation then thats good but if we ever became friends again, it would take ALOT of time for me to gain trust and believe her again. So let's see how it goes. And I talked to DH about it and he is proud of me and supports what I am doing.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhhhh good luck!!! Almost ttc timeeeeee!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I know! I cant believe in 2 weeks and 5 days...i will have only THREE months left. Where has the time gone?!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hi ladies 
It my bday today which means only 30 more days till Riley gets here :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow! That's great you two! I got to see my baby today! It's so cute and tiny!


----------



## Kaiecee

So how far along are you? I know there was 2 different dates u got


----------



## ColorMeFamous

7 weeks 6 days. Just like I thought lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's good so what happens with ex did he go?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

No haha. I blocked him a while ago. I still think he will come around but I just couldn't stand him anymore lol. I'll post pics tomorrow!! Of baby I mean lol


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait to see ur little bean :) 
The countdown for me has started 29 days till my baby is here 
But there are days I'm not sure ill last lol with all these false contractions


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-happy belated birthday!!! my birthday is the 28th of this month so yay another december birthday :haha:

@colormefamous-yay for the u/s ant wait for the pics. and glad you blocked him. a little space and time is just what you need. you dont need his stress let alone the stress from his family too.

AFM, im on cd20 and this morning I discovered that I have LOADS of thick, creamy white cm :shrug: Have no clue what it means because my cm never looked like this before. It was more on the watered down side but this time its very thick. Dont know if that means im getting closer to ov and the cm is going to change soon or what but i guess its just a wait and see. Now i get to see if AF is going to come during the 4th week of the bc like the midwife says it should or im going to get it in the middle of the pack again. Hopefully whenever it does decide to show up....it will be spotting and doesnt lasts long like the last one because im ready to enjoy alone time with dh. Im researching nice places we can go to while he is down so he can enjoy his time here and it can be a romantic little getaway while he is here because unfortunately i got a phone call from my MIL and she says she definitely has to move now so now she will be here when dh comes down to visit :nope: Oh well dh told me thats not going to stop him but at the sam time i just want us to be free and not have to be secretive about what WE do. But we shall see. Today, im going to straighten up a bit and also relax because i need all the relaxing i can get before MIL comes in. DH is pretty pissed at MIL because he is telling her what she can and cannot bring and she is fighting with him saying she is still going to do it so he is pretty pissed off at her because he says she is rying to do whatever she wants to do and thats not going to work. Atleast i actually have proof that n matter if i stand my ground...this lady does whatever she wants and i think thats going to be a problem once she gets here. Hoping we dont end up arguing most of her stay here though. Well as an update. I talked to my ex friend and everything went well. We are now okay with talking again and found out it was all a misunderstanding and rumors just going about so we both apologized and now are trying to mend our friendship again :thumbup: Soon I will only have 3 months to go with the BC and also dh wants to be a medical corpsman. And he talked to corpsman and they told him that he is most likely never going to be assigned to a ship and just have shore duty and if he gets deployed...they will fly him out :happydance: Happy about that because if he has shore duty then that menas that he will be there with me everyday and so we will have no problem ttc because he will be there for the pregnancy :happydance: So fxed that he gets that job :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@mzswizz, I am happy for you. No more missing him. As for the mil, good luck.

@colormefamous, during the whole hooplah I forgot to say happy and healthy 9 months or in your case 7 months. And keep that sucker block until he learns better.

@kaiecee, soooo close. I wish mine goes by fast like that too.

As for me, af has been gone and I have resume my wifey duty:haha:, which makes dh real happy. We are both taking the maca pill. So I wait and see how it goes in a few months.
On a verry happy note, I got a new phone today. Dh's early second wedding anniversary gift :happydance:, the samsung galaxy note 2, I am in love. I'll be playing with it all night long. So toddle ladies.


----------



## Kaiecee

It seems fast but omg I feel like its taking forever contractions all the time but I see my dr. Tomorrow we will see what they say :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee cant wait!

@skittles-enjoy your new phone.


----------



## Kaiecee

So out of the baby group I'm in 3 have already given birth which means its close :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Also I had to take a bath cuz my belly was getting so hard from false contractions it was hurting


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-whats the earliest you can have baby? And hoping those false contractions stop and you get the real deal once its time :thumbup:

AFM, im cd22 today and i just experienced loads of watery white cm :shrug: Dont really kno whats going on but its all going to be a wait and see for me. I have been busy cleaning for 2 hours so far this morning. I have cleaned both upstairs and downstairs' bathrooms and rearranged everything under the sinks. Also, washed the dishes and swept the floors. Now i have laundry, folding, and mopping to do thats left. Im just trying to clean what I can. The other things have to wait until everything gets rearranged and I can see what Im working with afterwards. I also have to go back down to Miami to move more food up here. Im thinking by the end of this day, Im going to go to bed early again. I went to bed around 7:30 last night. Its just so much I got left to do but Im going to take a break at the moment. Even though I clean up....the house still looks a mess with all of MIL things still over the place but Im not going to stress because DH will be home soon to help me get rid of most of this stuff. I cant wait until January 2nd because DH told me yesterday over the phone that he has a brthday surprise. Its a nice overnight getaway at a hotel :cloud9: Just what we need because I know its going to be stressful with MIL here and DH and her arguing all the time. He says he tried to get it booked for my birthday but they werent available. He wont tell me the hotel or anything we are going to do but he gave me hints saying its alot of nightlife and daylife so bring clothes for both occassions. And i think we are going somewhere nice because he was throwing hints about bringing the dresses that I got. I told dh i had an appt that morning then after that we are free to enjoy ourselves. I cant wait!!! A nice overnight stay at a hotel and places to go and see is just what we both need. He says he wants to start the New Year with a bang and right so im happy we doing this. Also, cant wait for him to get re-rated so I can pack up and leave. He found out that he was suppose to be pulled out of submarines within a week of the approval :dohh: Its been almost a month?! DH didnt even know it was suppose to happen so fast. But the lieutenant who has been helping him through this process is so helpful and she is getting things done so his process can go forward so she said he will hear something either before he leaves or when he comes back on their follow up appt on Jan. 8th sooooo im excited because I might be leaving in January or February :happydance: So nothing but good news over here so far :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ill be having a planned cesarian on the 11th so they don't want me to go into labour


----------



## mzswizz

oooh ok i understand now.


----------



## Kaiecee

They wanted to check me internally cuz if my false contractions but I refused we will do it next Tuesday so it's not like ill go into labour by then lol


----------



## mzswizz

if you end up going into labor earlier than your scheduled c-section would that mean you would have to rush to get an emergency c-section?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow!! He's almost going to be here!! CONGRATS!!! 

Thanks for the H&H 7 month remark :D

Good luck with trying as well!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## mzswizz

nice scan pic colormefamous!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

So tiny :) can't wait to find out if it a he or she 

For me it's all gonna be over in 27 days :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks ladies! It's a girl ;) feel free to mark my words in 11 weeks haha! 

Oh yay! Post pics when he comes!!


----------



## Kaiecee

For sure Woukdnt leave u ladies out :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee cant believe its only 27 days left yay

@colormefamous i will remember you said that so if its a boy i will be like remember in december when you said it was a girl :haha:

AFM, its cd23 today and I am exhausted. It feels like I havent gotten enough sleep. I guess my body is still tired from the hours of cleaning I did. I got to finish laundry today though. My friend called this morning and she wants me to drive her dad to Doral, FL for a rental car and thats almost a hour drive :shock: Im pretty tired but I might do it seeing as I got to go to Miami anyways so I can just take him there and then head back north to go to Miami. Cant believe today is already Saturday and tomorrow I start week 2 of the BCPs. It doesnt feel like its been 5 weeks already :shock: It feels like I just started the first pack. DH is super excited and cant wait to come down. Not only that, he cant wait until I am able to finally move and be where he is. FXed sooooo bad that he is re-rated as a medical corpsman (corpsman pronounced coreman for some odd reason :shrug: ) So all i got to do is drive 19 hours east and BAM right in San Antonio, Texas. And plus he will have shore duty so we can ttc with no problem :thumbup: Just hoping that happens so fxed and heavy prayer [-o&lt; Now on another good note....we have paid of one of our credit cards in full and closed the account so that means 1 less credit card to pay a month :happydance: We are trying to get rid of all our credit card debt because once we do that...we will be able to have more money because majority of the money goes to credit card payments :nope: So everything is going well. Now to take the time out to mourn the losses of the children and people during the Connecticut shooting yesterday. Their families are in my prayers. I cant believe someone can go into an elementary and not think twice about killing 20 children ranging in the ages of 5-10. This feels like another phase of terrorism. What is going on in the world today?! People are just opening fire without a care in the world. And they go out easy because they turn the guns on themselves. I wish they would've caught him before he did that so he can rot in prison instead of getting the easy way out. In the end, he is going to suffer but the families who have lost someone will suffer worse than him. I couldnt imagine what would be going through my mind if that were to happen if i had a child. Just goes to show that we cant really have any type of place we can call safe. I just hope this gets better and not worse. Im tired of innocent people dying for no reason. R.I.P. to those who have fallen. You will be forever missed but never forgotten.


----------



## Kaiecee

26 now unless he decides otherwise lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha well my baby bump is high, I'm sick like I was with my girl, and it has a fast heartbeat rate so... girl for sure lol. I just thought boy because it wasn't like my other preg at all but as soon as that 7 weeks came around it struck me again lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't go by that Riley's heatbeat was fast up until 6 months then went down to the 150's


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well we shall see ;) still going with girl haha!


----------



## Kaiecee

So was I lol but nope but at the same time I know boys so it should be easy for me


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha yeah I guess so lol! And they are less emotionally demanding at the age of 12 I hear ;) I'm so nervous for my girl to become a teen lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I hear that's when their the worst lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I know :( it will suck haha!! All girl school is where I'm sending my lil lady off! Lol jk!


----------



## Kaiecee

I think they can b worst at an all girl school lol I think now girls are much more harder and complicated than boys but I still want one :)


----------



## mzswizz

girls are more complicated....i should know :haha: But i think thy can be easy as boys at times. I just think its because as females we develop faster than males and more emotional that it compicates things a bit. But my siter has girls and a boy and its easier for her to raise her daughters than it is her son because he is all over the place while the others are calm and content. I guss it all just depends.

AFM, today is cd24 and in 4 more days DH will be here :happydance: Im super happy. Tomorrow, Im getting my hair dyed a nice deep burgundy color and im also going to get it curled for DH's arrival home. I already have the outfits picked out too as a surprise. Tuesday, im going to the nail salon for waxing etc also...(DH paid for me to pamper myself :cloud9: ) So I'm happy about that. Cant believe he will be home this week. He told me he know its been stressful dealing with both our families and he just wants us to get away as much as possible while he is down here so thats great because we can have our alone time and just enjoy being with each other. I miss him dearly and the stress has caused me to understand how people really are and I have just been keeping my distance. Im proud of DH because he told me that at the end of the day, he is standing behind me and supporting me because the bible says leave your parents and cleave onto your wife/husband. And he said so he chooses me over his family anyday and that made me feel good to know that he will forever have my back like I have his. I cant wait until we are able to be together and expand our family etc because we will be away from the stress and wont have to worry about anything except each other and the pets. Well today im going to go wash my hair and just relax and watch a few episodes of Law & Order:SVU (i got all the seasons on Netflix :blush: ) Feeling good today and today started week 2 of the BCPs for pack #2. Let's see if im going to get AF this week like what happened the last time. I hope not though and im not going to put much thought into it neither because it might just come for a visit :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

That's very true about what u said


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha yeah I don't know how tp deal with boys haha! I'm glad I've got my babygirl!

Aweeee you obvs lovr him so much! Can't wait to hear hpw trying goes! Hope this time goes by fast! I'm getting anxious! Lol!


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee i learned by the actions of my nieces and nephews :haha:

@colormefamous i think once i get a bfp...it will come as a surprise :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Doesn't matter how many times someone gets a bfp is always a wonderful suprise :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee that is sooo true.

AFM, well its cd25 now and in 3 days dh will be home. Im excited and just to let you ladies know. I will not be on bnb during the duration of his trip. So I wont be back on until January 6th. Today is the day I am getting my hair colored :happydance: Wonder how it will come out. We shall see. Im hoping the deep burgundy will still be good enough to show with my hair because my hair is a light brown but you never know. My hair never ends up looking like the results on the box :haha: Feel like time is flying but I am hoping that time slows down once dh is here. Im slowly but surely checking off my lists of stuff I got to do before DH's arrival home. Im going to come back home and tidy up our room since MIL moved bags into our room so Im going to clean up so he doesnt have to walk around boxes and bags in the room :thumbup: It's not really much to do in the room which is good seeing that I have been keeping up with cleaning. Also, I got to wash the dishes and just clean out the two chairs and everything I can get to will be clean. Im going to sweep up once I let the dogs back in and if it gets hotter later today, Im going to give them a bath so I got my hands tied today. A busy day it shall be.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I agree haha! It is exciting everytime! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait to see tomorrow if I'm opened or not I don't think so but I have a lot of pressure and I told dh if I end up being dialated earlier its cuz of him I still have sex about 2-3 times a day it keeps him quiet lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Holy crap! I hated sex when pregnant! I had it once and I hace been pregnant three times lol. Just feeling the baby move and move all your insides... ugh. Yucky haha!


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I don't feel baby when I'm dtd lol


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee...its funny you mention that because dh told me dont think the sex stops just because im pregnant whenever it happens :rofl: He is already plotting on me :rofl:

AFM, dh finally got pulled out of submarines :happydance: So now they moved him to the new room for those awaiting to go surface :thumbup: Hopefully soon he can see what options he has when it comes to the different rates. FXed corpsman is on there because it would be perfect for us and that would mean hopefully be january/february..i will be reunited with dh permanently :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lol ya well that's what dh said to me too but in the end it keeps him happy and when he's happy I'm happy :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm not budging haha! It is NOT happening! Unless I want to induce labour lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya well I don't think that really works I get Braxton hicks all the time and have sex all the time and I bet I'm still not open lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha we shall see I guess. I'll probably still be single anyway haha!


----------



## Kaiecee

U never know


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha *fingers crossed*


----------



## Kaiecee

Maybe u will meet someone much better :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh that would be so womderful! I hope so!! Lol


----------



## mzswizz

@colormefamous I hope it happens for you too!

@kaiecee i always thought that having sex would induce labor but then again i think its just luck :haha:

AFM, im on cd26 today. Today, Im going to do some errands and some cleaning. Finally going to remove the bags out of the room etc. Also, today is pamper day. Yesterday, i got my hair dyed so i went from light hair now to dark hair. Major difference but its nice. DH loves it already. Today is the first day I am getting a facial wax :shock: Trying something different and hoping I dont scream in pain :haha: I had my eyebrows waxed before and that didnt hurt like i thought it would so we shall see. 2 more days before dh's arrival and 2 more days before im on cd28 so lets see what happens. Hoping my body gets it together and I get "AF" during week 4.


----------



## Kaiecee

Afm

So went for my nst and gyno appointment and to my suprise baby is still high and cervix super closed I really thought he had droped not cuz of any relief but cuz of how low I feel movements so I guess I have more time to clean which can be a good thing lol I have my flu vaccination on Thursday and I have my strep b today in Canada my dr. Said I'm already protected against whopping cough from the one I got in school 

So I have an appointment on Friday then on 31st cuz I told them I was out of town next week at the in laws so on the 31st ill have another ultrasound to check baby's weight and I'm now on 6/10ml if fast acting insuline before lunch and supper and 20ml of slow acting insuline at bedtime we will see how that goes 

Hope all u ladies are having a good day

Ps
I think havin sex is just a myth after coming back from my appointment and seeing not not even opened a little


----------



## Kaiecee

Afm

So went for my nst and gyno appointment and to my suprise baby is still high and cervix super closed I really thought he had droped not cuz of any relief but cuz of how low I feel movements so I guess I have more time to clean which can be a good thing lol I have my flu vaccination on Thursday and I have my strep b today in Canada my dr. Said I'm already protected against whopping cough from the one I got in school 

So I have an appointment on Friday then on 31st cuz I told them I was out of town next week at the in laws so on the 31st ill have another ultrasound to check baby's weight and I'm now on 6/10ml if fast acting insuline before lunch and supper and 20ml of slow acting insuline at bedtime we will see how that goes 

Hope all u ladies are having a good day

Ps
I think havin sex is just a myth after coming back from my appointment and seeing not not even opened a little


----------



## mzswizz

Well lets see if he can hold tight in there until jan. 11th :thumbup: 

Afm, af is on her way because now i have pink discharge so its coming on cd26. Hopefully it ends in 1-2 days like it suppose to.

Hair pics:

i went from reddish brown


to deep burgundy (purple)


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

Sorry for being gone for so long, but it seems like every time I go online I get distracted. 

@colormefamous, fingers crossed, you are having a boy, he he he.

@kaiecee, keep on dtd. But it actually works when you are late giving birth, but not for everyone.

@mzswizz, I like the do. Anything that has to do with changing haido once in a while is fun to me. Also have fun on your date with dh. 

As for me, cd 13. Dh and I dtd thrice a day :haha:. We are making sure that if it does not stick this cycle that it was not because of dtd enough, Ha ha, kidding, just the norm. I am making up for the time time we are going to be without. I HATE the spotting :growlmad:.

Now I am just waiting for ovulation, or maybe I already did. I do not know but we will see.

We have been taking our pills. For dh it qctually takes 3 months before we know if it's gonna work or not. For me it will show when af shows up, less cramps and lower pms.


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles76 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Sorry for being gone for so long, but it seems like every time I go online I get distracted.
> 
> @colormefamous, fingers crossed, you are having a boy, he he he.
> 
> @kaiecee, keep on dtd. But it actually works when you are late giving birth, but not for everyone.
> 
> @mzswizz, I like. Anything that has to do with changing haido once in a while is fun to me. Also have fun on your date with dh.
> 
> As for me, cd 13. Dh and I dtd thrice a day :haha:. We are making sure that if it does not stick this cycle that it was not because of dtd enough, Ha ha, kidding, just the norm. I am making up for the time time we are going to be without. I HATE the spotting :growlmad:.
> 
> We have been taking our pills. For dh it qctually takes 3 months before we know if it's gonna work or not. For me it will show when af shows up, less cramps and lower pms.


Can't wait to see if colormefamous will have a boy :) 
Well technically I won't be late since I'm scheduled a cesarian at 39 weeks :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for all u ladies to get ur BFP and I'm sure it will soon


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles thanks. Yes i think when it comes to a new hairdo...it always fun. And good job with the norm dtd :rofl: Cant wait for dh to get here so we can make up for lost time :blush: And im with you on not knowing whats going on with the cycles. FXed for you!!!

@kaiecee im hoping it will be soon for me too but I know that it wont be until 4 months from now :haha:

AFM, okay it was weird. I thought AF was coming but the pink discharge went away so now its back to normal :shrug: Have no clue what that was about. Will continue to watch it though


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha ladies!! It's a GIRL!!! Lol!!! Hope you guys get your BFP soon!! Then we can all be belly buddies together!! :) look at my ticker thing!! Baby is growinggg!! Getting so baby-like already!! :) btw, how do you count the months? Every 4 weeks is a month or...?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

OMGOMGOMGOMG!! Would you look at that! My embryo is a FETUS!!! Aweeeeee!!! Lol!


----------



## Kaiecee

I think so


----------



## mzswizz

@colormefamous Every 4 weeks is a month. And yay for fetus now!

AFM, im cd27 today and the spotting came back. But i recently went to the bathroom and its gone again :shrug: Dont know if thats how the new AF suppose to be or if AF is gearing up to start. Cant believe dh will be on his flight tomorrow evening :happydance: Im super excited!!!! And the best news of it all....MIL hasnt moved in yet so we are going to have the place to ourselves :happydance: !!!!! Everything has worked out so far :thumbup: So I am really loving my hair color. Love it sooo much that umm i cant stop taking pics of myself :blush: Now I have to do a little bit more cleaning and I should be done with cleaning what I can :happydance: Cant wait to see DH and pics are below of me and also collages I created with dh and I pics.
 



Attached Files:







MyCollage_1.png
File size: 257.9 KB
Views: 3









MyCollage_3.png
File size: 328.8 KB
Views: 2









MyCollage_4.png
File size: 327.3 KB
Views: 5









2012-12-19_01-46-27_634.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3









2012-12-19_12-02-33_949.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mzswizz

well its official. Im on cd1 today. So it looks like my cycle has shorten :thumbup: Got AF on cd27 so not too bad. Hoping it doesnt lasts long though. DH said af must miss him and always like to show when he comes :haha: It is funny how she finds her way for a visit but its okay...im still going to get to dtd regardless :haha: Glad my cycles are become shorter though. So the bcps must be working :happydance: Also, no cramps and sharp pains sooo yay :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the pics :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks kaiecee :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Doing some cleaning then me and dh will play some video games :) it's so sexy watching him clean :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee lol i feel the same way when dh works out lol


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

How is everyone doing?

@mzswizz, :haha:, you are just like me. I have so many pics of my haircut. And we like to get our hair done at home. I only go to the hairdresser to get a hair cut and at that "Supercut". But, this saturday, I'll be going to the hairdresser for the first time this year. I have to go to Dh's bestfriend wedding and he wants me to relax and enjoy the day.

@kaiecee, I love when Dh cleans too.He thinks that he does a better job than I. Which I let him think, like that he does it more often :winkwink:.

@colormefamous, you already know that it's gonna be a girl? or you are just wishing:haha:. I am telling you IT'S A BOY.

As for me cd 14 and counting. I dtd so much that I do not know if I ovulated or not :haha:. Could of been hiding with the body aches of doing it so much :blush:. At least I feel like I made up for the time that I am not gonna be doing anything.
Today was a great day. It would of been perfect if I had my stove. Stupid landlord removed it to replace it and now I am going on almost 2 days without it. How can someone that cook 3 to 4 times a day go without a stove, seriously. I cook breakfast twice, because dh likes to eat and go workout when Iam not ready to eat. Then I cook lunch and since I do not like what I eat during the day for dinner, I cook a light meal at night. Since last night we have spent over $60 eating out. I am so gonna remove dit out of the rent:growlmad:.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think a man can be so sexy when he can help his wife clean or do something special for her :)


----------



## skittles76

So true. He gets so meticulous. I love it!


----------



## skittles76

So true. He gets so meticulous. I love it!


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles Yes i love doing my hair at home. I havent been to the hair salon in like 10 years now that I think about it. And that landlord needs to replace the stove asap!!! How they expect you to cook and everything if you dont have a stove?! Seriously thats ridiculous. I think the landlord should've took the stove out when they had one ready to replace it. Hope you get it back soon. While you are on cd14 im officially on cd2 and my AF has been light so yay for that.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, its cd2 and im loving this AF.....so far :haha: I am having no pain at all and usually by cd2, its very heavy but so far, its been spotting just like yesterday :thumbup: So im guessing that the BC finally is in effect :happydance: Lets see how long this AF lasts though. Im super excited because DH is getting on his plane tonight :happydance: He already texted me how happy he is so I just cant wait. Already moved things around in the room etc so the place is as clean as it can get. MIL called and warned DH not to freak out when he sees the house because she will be coming up to straighten up the place. So dh told me and I laughed and dh said, "if she said its not as bad as you (he was referring to me) tried to make it seem, then why will she warn and prep me ahead of time?" Which is sooo true. Im just going to be there with a camera to catch the shock on his face :rofl: Well everything is going well so far so lets see how his vacation goes.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha funny enough I just did my hair haha! I'll post pics soon!! It's just a hope right now haha!! I'll find out at 18-19 weeks so not that far off!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Just wanted to wish u girl a merry christmas since ill be away without Internet :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Have you had your baby yet????


----------



## Kaiecee

12 days :) 
He's about 7.5 pounds now he's got hair or that's what they say can't wait to see if its true but I'm getting really uncomfortable 

How are u ?

Merry christmas and happy New Years to all of u :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhhh I'm so excited to see him! It's coming so soon! I bet you're excited!! Post pics haha!

I'm good! I fell down the stairs so I'm sort of keeping an eye on things. Babe SEEMS to be okay but I think I'll fight for an ultrasound just in case! I doubt they will go for it but we shall see!! I hope I see baby soon! I want to be sure she's a girl haha!

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you girls too!


----------



## Kaiecee

I post on fb first cuz it's easier but for sure ill post here they should really make it easier to post pics here from your phone


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah they really should. It's a pain...


----------



## Kaiecee

I know it's so stupid it should be like the Facebook app


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I agree :/ starting to feel uncomfortable yet? Haha! I hope my baby comes a little early. My first was late haha! Or this one could share the same birthday and I'd love that too haha


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I always have those false contractions which put me very uncomfortable but since I'm having a planned cesarian I don't an on going to labour but I hear some woman don't have sex their whole pregnancy or most of it and the first time they have sex again try go into labour I have sex 2/3 times a day and my cervix at 34 weeks was comepletley shut what's up with that ????


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha wtf? Idk xD guess it depends on your body haha!


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya well I was happy I didn't go into labour while I had my kids here :) 

Cuz it's gonna b a couple of weeks before I see them so I can get into a routine with Riley and dh :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohhhh that'll be nice :)


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im cd2 again!!! First AF lasted from Dec. 19-Dec. 31st :shrug: Now I got ANOTHER AF starting Jan. 3rd :wacko: Its really driving me crazy. This is the proper AF because I am having loads of clots, bleeding heavy, painful cramping etc. I thought by now I would be properly adjusted to the BCPs but I guess not. On Sunday I start month 3 pack and Im hoping that things get better. So far dh stay has been pretty good. We celebrated XMas, my 23rd birthday, my mom's birthday, new year's eve and new year's together. Also had an amazing time at our overnight getaway. There has been majority times of stress because DH and his mom have been arguing back and forth BUT the godo thing is..she isnt moving in until DH leaves so we can have our alone time together. Even though these AFs have been a pain in my behind...DH and I still enjoyed dtd like its no tomorrow and not one AF is going to stop us :thumbup: Right now, DH is out with the guys on his little guys night out and Im just at home. He leaves to go back Sunday and when he goes back he should be able to pick his job and wait for his new contract and orders. I had my hematologist appt and found out that my platelets level is back to normal range (my level is 411 and the max is 450 :thumbup: ) and im borderline iron deficient. My iron level suppose to be at 100% and im at 25% so he told me to take iron supplement pills every day and then when I come back in march, he will check to see where my levels at to determine whether i should continue taking them every day or only when I have my AF so another appt set in March well actually to scheduled in March for the hematologist. I have my follow up with my primary care doctor next month on the 18th and Then my ob/gyn appt in March plus the 2 hematologist appts as well. So busy busy me. I also have the hemoglobin c trait so dh has to get tested to see if he has it because if he does then our baby will have a 25% chance of being anemic. So will get that done once we are properly together. 3 more months worth of birth control to take :happydance: Also, im going back to school to get my nursing degree. So because I want to become a midwife....im going to go to college and become a RN and then work my way up. Seeing that Im going to be pretty busy with my nursing degree. DH and I decided that we will ttc once i get my nursing degree. So that's 1 1/2-2 years. Even though, subconsciously, I still want to ttc once the birth control is over but we shall see whats in store for us. Well thats all for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Only 6 more days till Riley's here :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Idk what you just said mzswizz but it sounds like good news haha!!

Kaicee ohmigosh yay!!!! He's going to be here in no time!

Ps: see my little ticker? Almost done my first trimester!!! Looks like this baby may be a sticky one! \\:D/


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow it's going fast for u


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I know! Holy! Wayyyy too fast! Lol! I have so much to get ready! I had such a bad day yesterday... I missed my angel baby so bad... then I was on songza and low and behold the song you'll be in my heart came on and now that listen to it with the thoughts of babygirl in mind, it just fits so perfectly... I'm sure scared of losing this one. I can feel it though, hey? I was feeling my uterus and I can feel a hard bump! I think it's baby becauze it moves depending on how I am positioned! So crazy! I love this little monkey haha!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Also what do you girls think of the name Ambriella? I love it so so sooooo much! I think that's what I'll call her ;D


----------



## Kaiecee

That's a really
Pretty name unless its a boy lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha thanks but it isn't ;) I shoupd post a belly pic! Wish it weren't so hard to do so on a phone lol. Idk if it's even doable! Can you?


----------



## Kaiecee

U would have to transfer to ur photos on ur computer then put it on here


----------



## ColorMeFamous

That sucks lol. I have the worst cramps :( I hope baby is okay. I will go to bed but I have a terrible feeling about this...


----------



## Kaiecee

No don't worry I had cramps all the time I'm sure baby is just fine :) 

Afm:
Baby Riley will b here in 5 days unless he decides he coming sooner which I'm very doubtful even though he is giving me the worst contractions little bugger also tonight dh had official got on one knee and proposed technically he's my bf but I call him my dh cuz I won't be long till he really is :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah these were really painful but they have gone away now :) hope all is fine! 

Ohmigosh! Congrats!!! That's so cute haha! How long you guys been together?


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-congrats on the proposal!!!! And cant wit for pics of Riley and your birth story.

@colormefamous-its normal to have cramps during pregnancy. It just means baby is growing. And your body is making room for baby.

AFM, im on cd4 today and so far this AF has been on the light side but im just waiting it out to see whats going on. Cant believe 3 months have came and gone already. Today I started month 3 of the bcps. So time is flying by. Also today was the day DH had to leave to go back to the base :cry: He is on his way back now so he should be there in the afternoon. Before DH left, he sat his mom down and gave her rules for the house. But at the end of it all..she is going to do what she wants. Thats pretty much what she told him and we talked about it and he was like, dont let her boss you around and just like he told her..im the boss of the house now so if she has anything to say or do she has to come to me first. So atleast DH and I got an understanding. I cant wait until I can be back with him again. So now its back to taking care of the household.


----------



## Kaiecee

I've known him longer than we been together 2 years 
My swing is not working all of a sudden now I have to call the company tomorrow for a new piece and I'm really not happy


----------



## Kaiecee

So got the piece ordered the reason there was no power someone ran into the building what's the chances so I gave them my info and she said it will b mailed out ASAP and if there is an issue they will call me but she doesn't think there will be Any problem

How's baby? Anymore cramping? Don't worry about that I had bleeding first 6 weeks always thought I would miscarry all the time but I'm fine and I'm sure u will be have u had a dr. Appointment yet?


----------



## Kaiecee

It's almost 1 more day for me and I hope it's not pneumonia I've got ill get checked on Friday when I go in for my cesarian hope all u ladies are doing good :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Cramping has kind of gone away! It's off and on! Oh! See that ticker?? Second trimester baby! ;) 
And no. They won't pick up. Absolutely frustrating! I really want to get in and get an ultrasound!! Geez.... 
Ohmigosh! One more day!! Yay!!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Getting cesarian tomorrow baby Riley will b born tomorrow morning around 8am can't wait ok gonna get some sleep :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh!! Good luck! Can't wait to see pics!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

On my way to hospital to meet my lo ill b updating Monday hope u all have a great weekend


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait for pics Kaiecee. And congrats on having Baby Riley!!! Enjoy!

@colormefamous-yay for being in the 2nd trimester. You're pregnancy is really flying by miss lady.

AFM, im cd9 today. I've been away because i have just been very tired and just talking to dh as much as possible also trying to just enjoy pampering myself. Also, i have been going out with my friend and just spending time with her as well so i been pretty busy. I had random spotting for a few hours yesterday. But it stopped the same day. Dont know what the cause is but im pretty sure it has something to do with the bcps. Im just ready to be done with the bcps if you ask me. I have been bleeding more with the pills than without. I dont know if thats a good or bad thing. Also, forgot to update about the hematologist. He said i am borderline anemic because my iron levels are at 25% and anemic will be 15% but he thinks its due to my long AFs. So i have to take iron supplements every day until my next appt and work from there. Also, found out dh has to get tested for the Hemoglobin C trait because if we both have it..then our baby will have a 25% chance of being anemic. So he has to get that done. But other than that everything has been going pretty good. Time is flying quickly. I am almost done with week 1 of month 3 bc packet :shock: So thats pretty good. Cant wait for the day I take that last pill and be done with it.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigoshhhh! I'm so excited for you!!! Holy moley!!

I know! It seems like I was just waiting for my BFP with you ladies and BAM! Here I am haha!

Oh wow!!! So you can start trying in three weeks or so??


----------



## gizette

ColorMeFamous said:


> Ohmigoshhhh! I'm so excited for you!!! Holy moley!!
> 
> I know! It seems like I was just waiting for my BFP with you ladies and BAM! Here I am haha!
> 
> Oh wow!!! So you can start trying in three weeks or so??

YOU'RE 12wks!! YAY!!! <3


----------



## skittles76

I'm back ladies!!

Sorry for the lateness. Were to start, he he he!

@kaiecee, huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!:happydance::happydance:

@colormefamous, I like the name Ambriella. Too bad for me, dh get to name our daughter and if we have a boy I get to name him. I tried to go back on the deal so I can name our future daughter, but he said it's a done deal, lol.

mzswizz, just like you I hate the stupid spotting. I'll rather have an extra day of af. yuck!. As for the waiting after a year and a half, hummmmmmm, I don't know. Don't let it be too long, you have been waiting for a while now. 

As for me cd 11 and enjoying myself. The last time I posted I was on my way to a wedding. Oh boy!, it was so cold that day. Almost everybody that attended the wedding had the sniffle. I also did not get my stove for a whole week!, dh end up buying a microwave. I was so mad, because we have been going microwave free for over a year now. The stupid landlord mess up big time.

Since the wedding I have been entertaining my dh best friend's family. They stayed for a whole month and finally left yesterday morning. I did not know how busy I was going to be. I have been getting back from work and going straight to bed. I thought this week was not gonna end. But, overall, I had fun with them.

I also made up my mind about not worrying about dtd on time for conceiving. I am just going to focus on taking care of my body. I am going back to walking and running next week. I need to tone my body before baby gets here. I have to turn 10 pounds of fat into muscle before march. Lets see if I can do it. Go me!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yesss! 12 weeks!! :) my dr still hasn't gotten back to me haha! Geezzz... baby is going to.be born by the time I get my appointment lol. 

Haha aweee!!! I'm sort of unlikely lol. I don't get any help naming her. I guess it's blessing and a curse haha! Well, Skittles! I hear if you aren't stressed about conceiving, it actually helps you conceive! :) all the best of luck to you either way :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@kaiecee, I hope everything went well with little man delivery. If yes, PICKS PLEASE!!

@mzswizz, hemoglobin C trait in one parent is not bad. But, you should look out for sickle cell trait, because the 2 does not match well together.

CD 14 and I forgot to dtd yesterday, oops. Oh well. But for the past week I have been getting stomach upset from drinking orange juice. Yesterday it even gave me (tmi) diarrhea, yicks. My body is sure doing it's own thing now. Even do I know that orange juice gives some people stomach upset, but I was never one of them. Something to tell my doctor on my next visit.


----------



## Suzanne881

Hi ladies,
I'm totally new on here and not sure how it all works.
I'm Suzy from the uk.
My little boy was born sleeping on 26.09.12 at 28weeks+5.
We're now back on the ttc wagon! 
I'm 8dpo and 5 days away from AF being due.
I'm soo crampy and feel like she is going to show her ugly face any minute.

Anyone got any great tips or symptoms, or BFP's before AF due? X


----------



## ColorMeFamous

IT'S BABY MONDAY!!! WHERE ARE THESE PICS?! LOL! 

Heyy Suzy! Are you from England by chance?? I'm so sorry about your little man :( I have never had a stillborn but I have had a miscarriage. Losing a child even that early for me was absolutely devastating... I can't even imagine what you have gone through. As for the BFP question, I got my BFP 9 days after I conceived this baby! I didn't have a single symptom with any of my pregnancies until 7 weeks on the dot haha


----------



## skittles76

I can't wait either, lol. But she might be tired from all the excitement. We might have to wait for a few days.


----------



## Kaiecee

So sorry I'm late on pics ill try posting them tomorrow I've posted on Facebook cuz it's so much easier but ill get to it tomorrow 

Riley was born on fri. The 11th at 8:57 am he weighed 8lbs 1oz he's now about 7lbs 12oz he's so tiny compares to my other boys even nb clothes are big even some diapers for nb are big :) he is the cuttest thing he sleeps pretty much all day and eats every 4 hours I just have to switch his night and days but so far he's been really good 
My cesarian sucked I hate all the meds they give u but 24h after I felt much better right now I take Tylenol and Advil for pain but its all worth it and at least there were no problems when he was born also no problems with the diabetes which I now no longer have and Riley has no effects from it 

My boobs are huge I have to wear a sports bra till milk goes away lol 

Hope all u ladies are doing good


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh!!! What a freaking cutie! Hope he stays a good baby for you! Try to get some rest! Can't wait to see lil Riley tomorrow.:D


----------



## skittles76

Congratulation again, Mommy:happydance:. So happy that everything went well for you and Riley. Now I'll patiently wait for the pics, not, lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is my Facebook for now if u wanted to check there till I can get onto my computer 
Kimberley Caine :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Idk what you look like haha! Add me :) https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/britney.mondragon?__user=0 
See? I'm real lol. All these haters on this site. Geez... why would I fake who I was and my pregnancy? Really dumb. Some of these moms are just itching for drama... anyway! Glad you are well and that little Riley is well! Quite a big baby haha! My friend has a history in her family of babies being 11 lbs and what not so glad you didn't get one of those haha! Hoe much baby weight did you gain? Just wondering.:) I gained 60 the first time but there's no.way I want to gain that much this time haha


----------



## Kaiecee

It won't show me anything :( what's ur pic? Here is my email if it helps [email protected]


----------



## Kaiecee

I didn't really gain anything since I was always sick which is good in a way :) 
He's now about 7lbs 12oz he's really tiny lol I've never had a baby that was too small for nb clothes


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is the direct link to my Facebook 


Facebook /kimberley.caine.35
Profile pic is Riley in his car seat with a bear hat


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay. Let me see if I can find you :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Added!!! Ohmigoshhhhh!!!! He is so precious!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh heyyy! 13 weeks today! :) oh! My doctor will finally see me! She said she wouldn't make the appointment until I was 12 weeks so I have one next Thursday :) can't wait to finally be able to relax about baby's health haha!


----------



## skittles76

Hello

@kaiecee, he's a cutie pie :thumbup:. I so love does hats. Even do I live in Florida I will get my baby one, lol. By the way I look you up on facebook, but nobody from Noyan Quebec,lol.

@colormefamous, lmbo, lmbo. I checked my email while at work and when I saw your post I burst out laughing. Hilarious. Where do you go on Baby and bump to meet the weirdos?, Makes me curious, I want to go and take a look see, lol. And even if you where faking it, whos business it is if not yours. 

As for me cd 16 and counting. So easy to count this cycle, since af came on the 1 of January. The stupid spotting started again, but not as much as usual. It seem like whatever I am taking is making it better.
On another note, one of my co-worker told me she was expecting. And believe it or not, I was happy for her with no hint of envy or jealousy. So, thank you Kaiecee, you made me live thru it with you. It was fun.


----------



## Kaiecee

Technically it's in lacolle Quebec but I left a link that's better bring u right to me


----------



## skittles76

He's so cute. I love his cheeks, huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh!!!. Your second son dimples are adorable. OHHHH!! I can't wait to have a son :happydance:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks I love my boys :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha well I wrote an innocent post about how to tell your parents you're pregnant. They are like oh ywhy were you always on ttc if you didn't plan this baby? Why were you so excited and now you want to.give it up? Why would you plan a baby and give it up? Then they shut it down due to bullying. They messaged me after though! I was like k, I was on tww in ttc. Not like the ttc section or anything. I am still here apparently haha! But I sure never asked for tips on ttc. I just felr like I was. I had no symptoms or anything. Didn't get those until 4 weeks after my BFP lol. I guess it was luck that I just knew. I guess I sort of belonged in the tww and figured I wouldn't get in shit for it or anything but bitches be crazy, eh? Lol! Secondly, I don't care who you are or what your story is, if you lose a baby and hold that tiny little lifeless being in your arms and you get a second chance to have that life grow inside you, you're going to be excited! I don't think I hoped for anything so hard (except maybe today because I'm freaking constipated and would gladly take a vacuum to my ass right now!) but seriously, in all honesty... who wouldn't be ecstatic? I mean I'm keeping this baby if I can but I'm not going to keep it if I can't give it a good life. If this baby is going to go without food because I kept it, then what good is that doing anyone?! Idk why I'm being given shit for caring about my little one and keeping their best interests at heart! Probably because I posted in teen pregnancy lol. Still deserve some respect! Anyway, I'll be posting belly pics and on my fb you can see little hints of pregnantness on there but haven't full out announced it! That'll be in about 7 more weeks or so.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!!

@colormefamous, I hear you. I see so many of my married friends that are going tru the same things that you are going tru. People do not try to understand each others feelings and thinking. Just because you got pregnant does not mean that you were ready financially and mentally for it. Some of us have difficulty to conceive and can't afford the fertility doctor, so, one might think if you can't afford the doctor why trying to have a child?, but we all know that not all insurance covers those expenses. I spend money out of pocket for some of the tests that the insurance does not cover, but, does it mean that I am not ready to have a child? No. So, like they say back home, "the dogs barks and the caravan moves on". If you want to have your child and give it up for adoption for a better life, kudos to you. More women should be like you.

@kaiecee, you are welcome. How's Mister Riley doing?

@mzswizz, where are you? You are missing all the good stuff, Is MIL behaving? lol. Hope you are doing ok.

As for me cd 17, so tired, but no work tomorrow, YAY LONG WEEKEND!!!!.
So, I was coming home from work and they block the road 1 street from my house. They had the red tape out, hmmm, what is the red tape?. Just found out that there was a grenade in the backyard of one of the houses, Oh boy!!!, What's next?. But, they detonated it a few minutes ago. The thing shook my house. Only in Miami!!!. That makes it my day.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks :) I mean it's a last case scenario but I'm keeping it open just in case.


----------



## Kaiecee

He's really good dh has helped me with his night owlness now instead of being up all night he wakes up 2 times and goes back to bed so its really helping :) 

Also can't keep my hands off of him were like teenagers again so I don't think ill make it past a week with no sex lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Hahahaha!! Aren't you still.bleeding? Shower sexxxxxxxx!!!! Lol


----------



## Kaiecee

No more bleeding for me but it never happened since we got into a little fight


----------



## skittles76

:haha:, I hate when that happen. All horny, then the fight comes. But, unlike you, I tell him that I am still mad at him, but, I want some, lmbo. So far, it always works.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I didn't give in I'm still mad I slept on couch and today I'm spending time in the spare room he's apologizing already but I won't forgive that easy


----------



## skittles76

Who's talking about forgiving?, lol. While I am still mad at him I get "mine", lol. And why are you on the couch?. It should be the other way around. You are toooooooo nice, give him the couch.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's easier that way he gets upset when I go I the couch but everything is good now


----------



## skittles76

Good for you. You need your strenght for little Riley. Later.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. I know I have been gone awhile. I have been handling alot house wise and family wise lately. Currently, I am on cd10 and is still bleeding. I went to the doctor on the 22nd and she has switched me to Generess Fe which is a higher dose birth control. I start taking that Sunday :thumbup: Hopefully, this will help out rather than this current BCP. Also, update about DH. Well he they have officially gave him his new rating and contract. So no more submarines for him :happydance: He is leaving Connecticut on February 1st to go to his "A" school for his new rate which is AM (Aviation Structural Mechanic). And the best part of it all is that his "A" School is in Pensacola, FL which is around 5-6 hours away. So I can make weekend trips to go see him :happydance: Also, he is only going to be there for 41 days and then after that..he will be shipped off to his official duty station which is where we will be living. So around March..we should be moving to our new home :thumbup: My MIL moved in on Monday night and I must say..we wasnt getting along well at all. She called my DH to complain about me and he told me so I was very pissed and he was too. He feels as if she is trying to cause division just because she is going through her situation and we both dont like it and he said he would stop dealing with his mom if she continues on the path she is on. Well, I finally sat down and talked to her so she can understand who runs this house and that Im not going to be bossed around. The conversation didnt really get us anywhere but at the end of the day, I can say I tried. I told DH about the conversation and he is proud of me and now understands that his mom is just as stubborn as can be and he keeps informing me that Im going to be leaving soon and is thankful that I wont have to put up with her for long which makes me happy too. March will be here in no time :happydance: So thats whats been going on with DH and I.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh! That is soooo exciting!! I wish you all the best!!

As for me I'm 14 weeks today and have my first appointment tomorrow! I still don't have a bump... I'm not growing... sort of worried but we shal find out tomorrow I guess... I fell down a flight of stairs in the beginning and was worried that may affect baby but I'm sure I would've figured something by now! >8 more hours until my appointment!


----------



## mzswizz

@ColorMeFamous Good luck at your doc appt. Im pretty sure all is well. My godsister had gotten into a car accident once and ended up hitting her belly. She had some bleeding and went to the hospital but she now has a 5 yr old daughter. So all was well. I believe everything is going to be alright for you :hugs:


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies


@colormefamous, hope everything is well on your first appointment :thumbup:.

@mzswizz, welcome back. Sorry about mil, I guess they never chanche smh!!

@kaiecee, how are you holding up?

As for me cd 24 and it seems like af is on its way 3 days early, yuck. So I guess cd 1 will be tomorrow. Actually by it coming early, it allows me to see the doctor on the 30th instead of having to wait till February 21 :happydance:. Get the tests out of the way and baby making on the way!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yayyyy for baby makinggg! Can't wait to see some pee stic pics! I love those things!! :)

As for me and baby, we are both fine! Baby's heartbeat is 152 and I gained 6 lbs (in my boobs!) Lol! No baby bump still! I have my gender ultrasound on March 1!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh! But I have a question! On my dating scan it said 7 weeks 6 days and then they tell me today it was actually 7 weeks 5 days but my due date is Jul 26? How is that possible, even with the other date?


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles yay for baby making and i spoke to my MIL and she hasnt came back to the house ever since so I dont know.

@colormefamous i knew everything would be fine. Cant wait for your gender scan.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Fingers crossed it's a girl! :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hey ladies..just a quick update. I am currently on new BCPs. She has given me a higher dosage BCP called Generess FE. They stopped the bleeding within2 days of taking them :thumbup: I've been doing pretty good with them so far. DH landed in Pensacola, FL on Friday. And I am going to go see him on Feb. 15th-19th. Im going to drive there by myself. So its going to be a mini road trip and a first for me. Our 7 yr anniversary is on the 18th so atleast we can spend it with each other. He will be in Pensacola for school for 3 months and then we will be moving to his permanent duty station :thumbup: Cant wait for that. Also, I dont know what cd i am on right now :shrug: Hvent really been keeping track at all because i been pre occupied with everything else. I will be taking the new BCPs for 3 months and then im off of them. And once im off...its ttc time. So im excited. DH is ready and so I am. I just hope it works though.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh!! Only three months?! I can't wait!! I hope you conceive quickly!! 

As for me, I find out the gender of bubs in two weeks time! I'll post a belly pic soon! I absolutely exploded haha!


----------



## mzswizz

cant wait for your bump pics. And yes in 3 months. I cant believe time is going by fast, im already 2 weeks into the birth control.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhhh! Only 2 and a half more!


----------



## mzswizz

I knowwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!!!

How is everyone doing?

@Mzswizz, I am happy that the bcp is working for you.

@colormefamous, IT'S A GIRL :haha:, I am joking. I hope that you get your sweet little boy :happydance:.

As for me, cd 11, already.

Yesterday was my doctor's appointment and I seem to have to join mzswizz club. I was told that my ovaries were not working the way they were suppose to , so, he put me on BCP for 4 months, so that my ovaries could regulate themselves. That was the reason that I was spotting between periods. At first I was like, heck no!, but, than he said that it will actually help me get pregnant faster. I also was given antibiotics for BV. I did not even know that I had it, hmmm!!!. I guess getting a check up every 6 months it's the best thing to do when one is trying to get pregnant. I am new to all this body irregularity. It sucks sometimes to be a woman smh!!!

But, Oh well. I will be starting the BCP on the first sunday after my next period starts :happydance::happydance::happydance:, so let the counting starts.


----------



## mzswizz

skittles-You are starting on the same day I had to start the BCPs. I have 2 months to go so I am super happy. I was told the same that I will be able to conceive faster once I stop using the BCPs. Let's keep our fxed for us both.

AFM, im cd23 today and im pretty much spending my day sleeping. I am completely exhausted and i think its because of the BCPs. I will try and get some laundry done and also start sorting through my clothes etc so i can start packing even though I wont be moving until 2-3 months time. Since I wont be here for the 18th, I rescheduled my doc appt for the 25th @ 10:45. Its a doc appt with my primary care doctor. Its just a follow up appt so nothing will really happen there. My hematologist and ob/gyn appt is in March though so we shall see how that goes. Next Friday, I will be on the road. Cant wait. And I just realized that i only have 2 months, 2 weeks and 1 day before I can start ttc.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

@skittles on no. It MUST be a girl! There is no option!! I find out in two weeks!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!!

How is everyone doing?

@kaiecee, how is Mr. Riley behaving?, did he grew much?, sleeps at night?

@colormefamous, baby moving yet?
@mzswizz, hope you are have a good time with hubby. By the way, early Happy Anniversary :flower:.

As for me cd 17. Three days ago I started to get side effects to the antibiotics that was prescribed to me. So, I have to be seen by the doctor on Wednesday for another check up, hmmm fun!. Then I will prescribed some more antibiotics. 
On a good note, I did noticed a change in my CM. I had more of a ewcm around my ovulation day and I also had real bad ovulation pain, which I read that it's a sign of a good egg being release. 

Ten days until Af and eleven until I start the BCP. I guess we will see how that goes. But, what will be funny, is if this month was my month and then I would not have to take the BCP :haha:. One can always dream :haha:.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

@skittles- no kicks but she likes to push her back right up into my belly haha! I've felt hee little head and possibly an arm as well! I CAN find out the gender in 2 weeks but I almost want to just wait 6 and then get a 3D ultrasound!! What should I do ladies?! If I need one later on I could get a 4D one then too... but then I may not need another one and this may be my only chance!! Hmmmm decisions, decisions... I have a wee little bump that I'll post tonight!! Sounds like your birth control is doing it's thing! So excited for you to start trying soon!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@colormefamous, I am one of the weird ones that actually don't want to know which they are having. I want to be surprise. But I know that Dh will probably ask the doctor to tell him and then torture me :haha:.

Hey Kaiecee and mzswizz, hope y'all doing great.

As for me cd 19 and just got back from the doctor. It seems like I have the beginning of a yeast infection or maybe not, hmmm!!, the doctor could not find any presence of yeast :wacko:, so just to be on the safe side I was told to do a douche and the Monistat 3, hmm!! goodies. I have never had a yeast infection before and now I am being treated for a "maybe" one :growlmad:.
A small polyp was also found at the entrance of my cervix, oh boy!, but I was told that it could be removed once my period is over. Nothing else so far.

So now I have to look forward to having the proceeding done and starting my BCP. Oh yeah! and for the witch to show her ugly face :haha:.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy ladies!! I find out the gender on Friday!! Yay!!! I'm going to upload a belly pic and then you ladies can guess the gender!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

What do you ladies think? Team pink or team blue??


----------



## mzswizz

lovely bump pic!

AFM, on sunday i was in a terrible car accident. the guy did a hit and run. he side swiped me and caused me to hit the right wall and swerve 3 lanes over and end up hitting the left median wall. so i have a muscle sprain in my lower back and will have to seek physical therapy. so im not going to be on here much. just wanted to give you ladies an update.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh that's terrible!! I'm so sorry :( will it be a fast recovery??

As for me, I was RIGHT!! I'M HAVING A BABY GIRL!! <3


----------



## mzswizz

congrats on the baby girl!! And it will take a few weeks to recover but i shall be fine in no time.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh that's good!! And thanks!! She is adorable! I will post pics when I get them :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on ur little girl u were right lol
Me and Riley are doing great I still haven't gotten my period and I'm not breastfeeding so I find that weird but I don't want to b pregnant me and dh are fighting over stupid shit so I'm focused on fixing things with that but I wanted to check up on u ladies :)


----------



## Kaiecee

It's my son Aidan's 6th bday today :)


----------



## skittles76

Hey ladies!!!

@mzswizz, I am sorry to hear about your accident. Feel better. By the way , I got side swiped on Saturday too, smh!. The I95 is full of crazy drivers.

@colormefamous, :thumbup: on the bump, so cute looking. I hope I look as good when I get pregnant. 

@kaiecee, just bump him on the head and tell him to behave. That's what I do to mine, lol. 

As for me, I am on my second week of BCP. I had brown spotting five days after I started, but now it stop. In the meantime I am waiting to get a colposcopy done in a few days. At first it depressed me for days, but now I am more calm about it. So, we will see how everything works out.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes full of crazy drivers. But im getting better thank God. I have physical therapy tomorrow. And i cant wait until DH graduates next month so I can finally be with him permanently yay no more separation.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mz 
I hope ur feeling better and I'm sure u will be much happier when ur with hubby everyday :) 

Skittles
I hope ur procedure isn't too uncomfortable and everything goes well

Riley had a good dr. App. He has a little dry skin so I got some cream and he will be going to the children's hospital on the 21st to get his pupils checked since one gets bigger than the other when reacting which my pediatrician never seen this lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Kaiecee: YES! I did know!! Haha! I can't believe it's been over a month since lil Riley made his appearance!! Happy bday to Aiden!! Hope everything goes well with the hubby! Me amd baby's daddy are finally on talking terms and he wants to meet up but I'm just trying to not get too excited and not get my hopes up too high...

Skittles: haha thanks!! I'm sure you will ;) I can't believe I still fit my size 3 skinnies still haha! With my first I couldn't get them passed my knees xD

Mzswizz: aweee!! that is so exciting!!

Also, I decided on the name Ambriella Lové <3


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh! And I'm halfway done my pregnancy!! Yay!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the name Riley had his appointment and he's gonna be 2 month next week and weighs 10 pounds and has started sleeping nights :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh! What an awesome baby!! I hope I get a good healthy baby too! My first one was a little butt for the first year haha! Would cry CONSTANTLY!! She was so bad that she got kicked out of daycare a couple of times lol! In my first pregnancy people could feel her kick at 16 weeks but I'm 20 weeks now and just soft wiggles and streches from Ambriella. Hoping she's a pretty relaxed baby haha!


----------



## Kaiecee

Riley was so quiet sometimes in my belly especially near the end that I went to the hospital a coue times to make sure he was ok and he was there just sleeping never wanted to wake up the only issue with him right now is he has a couple tiny dry patched if skin so I have to find a new cream


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Aweee! What a sweetie! Maybe God will bless me with a good baby haha! Does Riley have eczema or something?


----------



## Kaiecee

Just a very mild case he has some rough patches on his ear and I e on his cheek but all of a sudden he has what my doctor calls baby acne but says it will go away by the time he's 3 months I think all my boys had it and it didn't stay long 

So I have a period calculator and today was my predicted period day and like clockwork I got my period so I'm happy to know my boys is still on the same cycle of 28 days and were not really trying to get pregnant but just letting whatever happens happens it took us a while last time so maybe not thinking about it so much now will be better


----------



## skittles76

Hi everyone!

@kaiecee, omg, I love your way of thinking. Let it happen.

@colormefamous,you are more than half way there, nice. I hope I see it going that fast too, lol.

@mzswizz, how are you?. How is therapy going? Hope you are feeling better.

As for me. I am done with my first month of bcp, yah!. No more spotting between period. Dh and I are so happy, I could not see myself going thru another month of spotting, it was so depressing. Now back to dtd every day. We are loving it (tmi).

This past Saturday I was due for my period, but nothing till now, hmmm. And no, I am not testing or anything like that. I think it might be because of the bcp. I have been cramping and having back pain since saturday. The funny thing is that my nipples were hurting so bad since cd 15 and 2 days before my due period, nothing, not even a little twitching. Odd, but, still thinking that this cycle is a wreck.
Oh well. I'll keep you ladies posted.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I figure ill let nature take its course and I don't know if it was just a fluke last time but eating Brazilian nuts and natural pineapple juice not from concentrate worked the first month I tried but I know skittles ur allergic which sucks


----------



## Kaiecee

U never know I had all period like symptoms before I got my bfp fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Take a test!! Holy moley!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Btw I updated my profile pic to little Ambriella <3 she is so sweet!! :) Chanel calls her "Nella" lol!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

ANDDDDD if you ladies have instagram you should add me lol! Colourmefamous :D


----------



## Kaiecee

i got my period exactly 28 days after the last time i bled but thats ok we dont protect What ever happens happens :) ill add u


----------



## Kaiecee

How are all u ladies doing? I'm suppose to get my period today but still nothing and I'm always on time I'm sure ad will show up later today or tomorrow just to screw with me lol 

I've started Riley on food with the ok from his dr. Since he's always hungry :) at 2 months he's he started sleeping his night and on the 11th he will be 3 months :)


----------



## Kaiecee

ColorMeFamous said:


> ANDDDDD if you ladies have instagram you should add me lol! Colourmefamous :D

I tried to add u


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

@Kaiecee, "CONGRATULATION". Ohhhhhhh!!!!!!!. I was gone barely a week and you go and got preggo, lol. Happy for you. I hope it's a girl this time :happydance:.

@Colormefamous, how's the little one doing?

@Mzswizz, how are you? Any better? I hope so, because baby making is around the corner. 6 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for me, I am on cd 12. I end up having my period twice in one month. For a second I was petrified that something was wrong with me. But, I was told that the BCP was the culprit, so I relaxed and "enjoyed" the second ride :haha:.

Now, I am waiting for my appointment with my doctor. I have still not had the test done :nope:. Oh well, let's see what this month brings up.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I was in shock still am really lol


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee...wow congrats you work fast girl lol

@skittles im doing great and feeling great. well dh will be graduating in 12 days yay :happydance: Im going to remain on birth control until we move into our new house so we can dtd all day every day because we have a lot of catching up to do :haha: And I have a doc apt tomorrow with a new ob/gyn because I feel like my current one is not really that much help.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have cramping and sometimes spotting I had the same thing with Riley I just hope this is the same thing


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait for all u ladies to get ur bfp and I know u will I'm just surprised after struggling with infertility that I have Riley and so soon I got pregnant I just hope this ones a sticky bean :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!!

@Kaiecee, I am pretty sure it is a sticky bean. I want a girl this time :happydance:. And no, I do not think that it's too soon :thumbup:. Have them while you can. Once I pop my first, the next one will be right around the corner, lmbo. 

@mzswizz, I hear you. Once the pressure of ttc was out of the picture, dtd got to be so much more fun :blush:. 

As for me, since my period came twice in one month, I end up skipping the BCP this around. I was too confused to know when to start it over. So, I'll just start over in a week and a half. 
Today is cd 17 I think. This morning I worked out for 30 mns on my abs and butt, he he he, but I have been heavy headed and nauseous since than. I forgot to eat before I started. I sure learned my lesson.


----------



## Kaiecee

Skittles

I thought u wanted all boys? All I'm saying is it better be a girl lol

So spotting seems to only be after sex just like it was with Riley keep ur fingers crossed


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!

@kaiecee, I still want all boys. The girl wish is for you :winkwink:, unless you don't mind all boys, like I do. How's the spotting? and how's Mr. Riley doing with his rash?

@Colormefamous, how are you and the little Miss doing?

@Mzswizz, don't kill him :blush:, leave some for the baby making :haha:.

I am cd 20 and enjoying life. Dh and I are planning our next vacation, I cant wait!!. We have not been out of the state since 2011. We are planning for the big apple. Not my first, second, or even third choice, but Dh has never been. Living in Massachusetts for over 20 yrs, New York is like going to the corner store for me. But since it will be his first time I'll make sure he has fun.


----------



## Kaiecee

Rash is gone since I used aveeno baby cream for eczema and no I want my girl lol 

Riley is doing so good just bought him sophie the giraffe and he loves it more than any other toy he's got lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

HOLY CRAP! YOU'RE PREGNANT AGAIN?! Congrats!'


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh and me and little miss Ambriella are doing just fine!! Finished my first year of college!! Yay!!! I'm in my third tri!! Yay!! Just decided to keep her so I bought her her first clothes today!! I'm so excited!! She's going to be perfect!! Her dad still isn't involved but I have the most amazing man supporting me through this all. We are taking things super slow but it's super nice to have someone there for me :) I will try to post a belly pic tonight!


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow I'm so happy u have a man in ur life so ur not alone and completely happy u will keep ur lo :)

Ya well being pregnant this fast was a real shock it was an omg moment lol 

Hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-I've never been to NY neither....might go take a trip there one weekend! Hope you have fun!

@Kaiecee-congrats on a new pregnancy...cant believe you're pregnant again so fast. But hey better now than later :haha:

@colormefamous-glad you've decided to keep her and glad you have found you someone that will take care of you and that cares about you.

Hey ladies. I have been busy. DH and I will soon reunite Tuesday :happydance: Also, I have continued the birth control until further notice. I had my u/s and I still have the ovarian cysts. DH has finally got his orders and we are moving to.........Whidbey Island, WA!!!!! So im excited!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats when are u moving ? 
Sorry about the cyst is it dangerous?


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee we will be moving once we go up there and secure a place. We have until May 14th. And no the cysts aren't dangerous..they just been causing irregular periods.


----------



## Kaiecee

That sucks about the irregular periods 
I hope u find a place soon were looking to move sept but its so hard to find one


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee-Thanks but im not worried about the irregular periods because that's what im taking the birth control for.


----------



## Kaiecee

Off to the in laws and already dreading it !


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!!

@Kaiecee, I meant to tell you to use Aveeno, oops. That's what I use also, body wash, shampoo, lotion etc. I have very dry skin. As for the in laws, I feel you.

@Mzswizz, YAY!, You are finally with Dh. I am happy for you.

@Colormefamous, I read your response to Kaiecee pregnancy while I was at my lunch break. You had me spitting hummus all over my co-worker, lmbo. 

As for me cd 30, waiting for AF. I have been cramping since Sunday :growlmad:. Stupid Af!!!. I wanted it to be here already so I could enjoy the weekend. At least this cycle I did not have any spotting, not even a smear. So happy, ditto for Dh, lol. The one thing that confused me with this cycle is the fact that I was having bad acne, usually I might have a little bump or none before af, but this time it was a carnival on my face, yuck.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya aveeno is the best so far


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha wow!! That is a shocker!! I was so not expecting that haha!! Anyways, I'm moving too!! Yay!! Back to the big ol city I go!! :) it seems like all is well with you ladies! Thanks for all being so supportive!! I had like contractions for three days but they've gone away thank goodness!! Not ready for her yet!!


----------



## Kaiecee

When is ur little girl due? 

Are u talking to ur x does he want to be in the picture for her? What do u want?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

She's due July 24 :)

No. Not my ex. An old friend :) I don't know if he wants to be involved. I haven't talked to him since I last updated you guys about him. I'm wondering if maybe he will just sign his rights over. I may ask him today. Not that I'll get a reply but who knows!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Maybe he will sign and answer u cause it in the best interest for him if all he does is ignore u I hope u get it


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I hope so too!! I can't see it being difficult to get. Unless he does decide to step up. Then I may have an issue. I doubt he will be there for the birth so he won't be on the birth certificate. In Canada it is legal to refuse your child getting a paternity test so I may just do that. I just don't want her to hate me later for it. I just really don't see him stepping up.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Btw I updated my profile pic to my belly pic from this week!! I'm getting so big now!!


----------



## Kaiecee

U look so cute:) and no she won't hate u u doing what's best ur her


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha thanks!! I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone by!! Holy moley!! I hope not!! I mean like I said, he probably won't step up anyway so it won't technically be my fault anyway.


----------



## Kaiecee

For me it seems like u been pregnant forever lol I can't wait to see her :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Colormefamous, you look so sexy!!!!!!!, pregnancy really works for you. If some of my pregnant friends could see you, they would hate, lol. By the way, I hope that everything works out for you. If he wants to be in his child life, GOOD!!!, if not THE HECK WITH HIM, it seems like you are doing extraordinary well to me :thumbup:.

@Kaiecee, how is the spotting? Better? Gone?

@Mzswizz, you must be having your second honeymoon, lol. Take your time and enjoy.

As for me, this month is my last month on the pill, YAY!!, than it will be fertility test for hubby and I. This past 4 months went by so fast.


----------



## mzswizz

Hello ladies. 

@skittles-second honeymoon....lol you know me too well. But actually we have been pretty busy getting things in order. 

@colormfamous lovely pic and I think that with any decision the guy decides it will be a win/win but we shall see how it goes.

@kaiecee how are you?

AFM, im on cd25. Usually AF starts tomorrow. I have started spotting slightly for the past week on and off for the past week so im pretty sure its on its way :thumbup: I am still on the BCPs until DH and I are settled in our new place and can budget everything to see how muc money we will have left over so we can decide from there whether we can start trying now or wait until I start working and have more money saved before trying. Currently, we have to fill out the paperwork today for Base Housing and then Drew already has someone selling a car in his squadron..2009 Chevy for $8500 which is pretty good so that helps out a lot because we do need a vehicle especially for when I start working. I love it up here so far. I can see Canada's mountains from our location :cloud9: Its just lovely here. A great place to raise a family. Havent made any friends yet but plan on it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Spotting good but I'm not so good 
Dh has been arrested on warrants he got 3 yrs ago before I met him and I don't know when I'll see or talk to him I'm freaking out and I feel like dying I feel completely lost and if cours his parents are being assholes to me when it's not my fault I hope to hear from him soon I miss him so much it hurts 


Hope all u ladies are doing good are at least better than me


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow :( I'm so sorry about that kaiecee :( I hope things get better for you. 

Only two more months for me. Woot woot! I can't wait to see her either!! I've been measuring a week ahead since the beginning so who knows. She may be coming sooner than expected! I had contractions for three days and kind of was wondering if I was going into preterm labour but they never got intense, nor did they get closer together. I have a sort of boyfriend. We have been talking lots and he's so supportive. At first he was really scared to step up but he's fallen in love with my kids and the idea of being a father. He said he will be there for me through labour and stuff if I want so I don't have to be alone. He is just amazing. I'm letting him meet Chanel tomorrow!! Hopefully she likes him... Lol. I dyed my hair blonde!! Ill upload my pic as my profile pic lol. You can see my lil bump too haha


----------



## mzswizz

kaiecee-hope everything works out for you!!!

colormefamous-love the new look and great that he is very supportive. sounds like a keeper.


----------



## Kaiecee

Waiting to find out today hope its not too bad and that everything will work out for the best


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks! I think he is ;) 

Any news??


----------



## skittles76

Hello everyone!

@Kaiecee, I am sorry about your Dh :hugs:. I hope everything worked out well for him. Hang in there. I know is easier said than done, but, try not to stress out too much.

@Colormefamous, WOW, either color makes you look gorgeous. I love the pic!, and only a little bit over a month to go. Where did the time go!

@Mzswizz, how are you?, the move?, life in a new state. I hoe you are loving it!

As for me. I am done with the pills, but Dh and I put a hold on ttc until we move out of Florida. We are moving to Georgia in September, if not sooner. I am so happppppy :happydance:, I cannot wait til I am out of Florida. Dh is waiting on a transfer from is job, so lets hope everything goes according to plans.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-I love love love it here on Whidbey Island!! Everything is great here. The move was stressful but now we are settled in. I am gong to start school in August to major in Diagnostic Ultrasound Technology. I am becoming an ultrasound tech in the prenatal/ob gyn field. GL on the move.

Afm, im currently on cd1...yes cd1 because after i stopped taking my pill yesterday, the bleeding has begun so starting fresh. Didnt think af would start immediately. Oh and dh and I are in ttc now :thumbup:

Question: Has any of you ladies been on a low dose birth control pill and started bleeding/af the following day after stopping the pill? It has started and it brought super bad cramps etc.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

@skittles I know!! I can't wait to finally meet her!! I'm packing my hospital bags right now!! I hope you get a bfp soon after you start trying!' Fingers crossed!!

Mzswizz that's so exciting!! Being an ultrasound tech would be amazing!' I had thought about that too!! Yes that happened to me! If I missed my birth control by like a couple of hours I would get that sometimes. And then Ambriella came so... Be careful if you want to be ;) lol


----------



## mzswizz

@colormefamous-Well I have stopped the bcps because dh and I are officially ttc. I was just wondering if that's normal for af to start so fast. I thought I would have to wait atleast a month or so. So fxed!!!

AFM, im on cd2 and af is on super full force with cramps and heavy bleeding. Im assuming this is my REAL af so that's good. Now just waiting for the bleeding to stop so we can start ttc. Also, waiting on phone calls from a few companies I have applied to for jobs. DH has went to work so im just going to relax because the cramps are killing me but im going to do some cleaning and laundry. Other than that...there's really nothing new.


----------



## mzswizz

well ladies I have bought 4 one step pregnancy test from walmart so im ready for this cycle :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh post pics!! :)


----------



## mzswizz

well I will post pics whenever I get to the point of testing...which happens whenever this AF decides to leave.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Perfect! Can't wait!! :) 3 weeks til full term for me!! Yay!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay cant wait to see your daughter. I cant wait until I can start ttc'ing this cycle.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks!! I can't wait either!! For either of us haha!! I love pee sticks so post ALL pics haha!! Hopefully you get a quick BFP!!


----------



## mzswizz

I will post all the pics trust me and I hope I get a quick bfp too :haha:

AFM, im on cd4 and AF looks like she's on her way out :happydance: Soon we will be trying. I have a job interview tomorrow so im excited. Cant wait to get a job and also a bfp!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhh congrats!! This week seems to be great for all of us!! I'm going to take my drivers test and then I get my car!! As you guys know, I'm a young mom so I've been living with my mom all this time. I have been looking at places and I am definitely moving out soon! So excited!! And scared. Very scared. Lol!!


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats to you!!! Trust me moving out is scary but you'll love your own space.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks!! Oh I'm sure I will lol. I have 5 siblings so it gets a little crazy at times haha ;) you guys should look up my YouTube!! I posted a video of Ambriella kicking like crazy!! It's my last upload!! Colourmefamousxx is my username! She's so strong now haha! You can see her rolling and everything!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ambriella looks like she is having a party in there :haha: Can't wait to experience a whole pregnancy. And wow 5 siblings?! I only have 1 and it's my older sister. My parents are 1 of 5+ kids so it usually runs in the family.


----------



## mzswizz

im on cd5 and went into my interview today. I got a 2nd interview tomorrow at 8:30am :happydance: Im pretty sure im going to get the job. Now I will have something to keep me busy during this cycle. AF is slowly ending. AF is now brown so that means its on its way out which is good because dh and I are ready to start dtd again. Well lets see what this cycle holds for us.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha I know right?! She's hilarious haha xD pregnancy is a blast!! It has it's ups and downs for sure!! Good luck with the job and trying to conceive!! I am ecstatic that you can finally start trying!!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks colormefamous!!! Im sooo happy too. Its been a long time coming and I just been patient patient patient. Hoping the patience pays off.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh it will!! I'm positive you will get that BFP soon!! 

So... Booked my road test!! June 22!! Ill update!! Also, I have found childcare and a place for me and my girls to go! It's gorgeous!! And you totally won't even believe what else happened today!! There was a woman who had been praying to God super hard. She had no idea why, but she felt He needed her to help carry out His work. She saw one of my mom'sada on a site and felt like God had sent her to help us out. She just provided us $100!! So blessed!! I won't ever forget this. God works in mysterious ways, but he is always looking out for us. I am so grateful!!


----------



## mzswizz

that's amazing colormefamous!! glad everything is working out for you :thumbup:

AFM, im currently on cd6. AF is down to spotting/gone. Also, I have been cramping since yesterday in my left ovary :shrug: Dont know what that's all about. But on a good note...I went to my 2nd interview and I got the job :happydance: Hopefully, some more good news just keeps coming.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yay congrats!!! Are you doing the whole checking your temperature and all that? I've never actually TRIED for a baby but apparently those are things you look for baha


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@colormefamous, where did the time go!. We are going to meet her soon, WOW!. Congrats on your new freedom. Yes, it's scary to move out and all. But, at the end, you are going to love it. You will be able to walk naked, cook naked, basically doing everything that you want to do :haha:. I was raised in a family of 8, 3 brothers and 2 sisters, being number 5th was no joke. So, happy freedom.

@mzswizz, :happydance:, the witch is over!. Happy trying. I hope you get that BFP soon so we can have something to celebrate. I also hope you get that job. 

@kaiecee, how are you. Hoped that everything worked out for your dh.

As for me cd 18, don't know how many dpo, lol. Like you mzzswizz, I had cramps from the day after my period till cd 13. For a minute, I thought that I had a cyst or something wrong going on. Maybe it's in the air. Also my nipples has started to hurt on cd 15, weird, but not surprised. Anything goes. I have not monitored dtd on time since I am not officially trying yet. We will start as soon as we move to Georgia. Dh has submitted is transfer a few days ago, so we are waiting on them. As for me, I found a job at a friend's daycare with a pay almost double what I am making now :happydance:. Can't wait!


----------



## mzswizz

@colormefamous Thanks and no I don't temp or anything. I just dtd.

@skittles I got the job :happydance: And cant wait for you to get a bfp as well.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I know!! It's crazy!! 18 days until she is full term!! And thank you!! I will still stay with my mom for the first 6 weeks but after that, I will move out. I have a beautiful place set up! I'm very excited!! 

Sometimes I hear that when you aren't trying, you conceive easier ;) well... I'm obvious proof of that lol. Maybe you will both get lucky!! Good luck! I better start seeing some pee tests soon!! Lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait to see more bfp from u ladies hope ur all doing well 
Can't wait to see ur little girl :) 

I hope mine is a girl


----------



## skittles76

@mzswizz, yay! :thumbup:. And thank you.

@colormefamous and @kaiecee, please do not rub off your baby girl vibes on me, lol. People always says that as long as the baby is healthy it's ok. NOT. One of my best-friends is referring to her boy as a she. The poor kid is turning 10 this coming July, lol. Lucky her she's finally pregnant with a girl and due in August. Now she will get to say "she".

Today I have guests coming to dinner. I am actually having this dinner on a budget of $25. I am so proud of myself. We are having a quiche and amuse gueule for appetizer(already had flour and eggs), for the meal, penne with chicken, shrimp and asparagus (already had the chicken and penne), for dessert watermelon. I hope my guest enjoy it.


----------



## mzswizz

@colormefamous cant wait to see her!!!

@kaiecee wow your pregnancy is going by so fast.

@skittles dinner sounds awesome!

AFM, its cd7 today and AF has left the building on cd6. So that's not bad. It really left on cd5 because cd6 was just the little bit of leftover which was a few spots. So really AF was only 5 days. That's a major change. Also, since yesterday, DH and I have been dtd :thumbup: Also for a few days now, the on and off cramping/sharp pain in my left ovary still exist. Hopefully it means my body is gearing up for ov this cycle :thumbup: Tomorrow, I should be getting an email informing me on orientation for the new job :happydance: So a lot of good things happening. And last but not least, dh is going to buy me a car since now I am going to be working. While I wasn't working, we were just using one car but now, we need another car. So off to car shopping :cloud9: Hopefully a bfp is in the midst of all the good news. And if I do get a bfp and need baby furniture, military housing usually does garage sales on the weekend and everybody is married with kids so usually they sale baby items so that will be perfect for us. So lets see how this cycle goes.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, cd8 today and my cycle is going by pretty fast. DH and I dtd this morning. We have been dtd a lot I've noticed but hey im not complaining. Well, im looking at cars with DH and just killing time before he is off to work. Nothing really to update other than I still get the occasional sharp pain/cramp in my left ovary. Come on bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

Ok so this is sooo weird. I know for a fact that Im not pregnant because obviously AF ended like 3 days ago. But for some reason, my bbs keep leaking fluid from them whenever DH touches them or if I lay on my side and my arm is pressing against it :shrug: I don't know whats going on. I know I have fluid leak out from time to time after ever since my 2010 m/c but that's of you squeeze really hard. When we dtd, dh grab my bbs :blush: and said ummmm your bbs are leaking and I said omg I think they are broken :dohh: Thank goodness DH didn't take that comment seriously :blush: But I was wondering if maybe its my body just readjusting from being on the bcps :shrug:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay I don't mean to freak you out or anything but that is a symptom of breast cancer. It is probably nothing. It could be your hormones readjusting but just in case, get checked!!


----------



## mzswizz

thanks and I got checked recently and they said all is fine so im thinking its just my body readjusting. Im just trying to figure out why in the world I still have colostrum in my bbs :shrug: And I heard that stimulation to the bbs would make that happen also :shrug: So I have no clue...but thought that was very weird for the leakage to be excess now and start leaking out when squeezed etc


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh okay!! Well that's good haha!! Yeah that is very weird haha!!


----------



## mzswizz

Based on bcp cycle....I usually get cramps around cd12-13 and im thinking those were the days I would've ov'd since it had my AF turn into a 25 day cycle. Based on bcp, next AF is due on July 4th (what a holiday present). So if I end up ov'ing this cycle...im hoping that I ov round Thursday-Friday because I will be cd12-13 then. But fxed...lets see what happens. DH and I have been bd'ing every day so lets see if we dtd on time. 

Do you think that since I got my AF already (day after stopping bcps)..I should be ov'ing this cycle?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes I do!! I definitely think you should be set for making a baby haha!! Clearly an egg has already been released and unused so this cycle should be the same!! Good luck!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I didn't think an egg would be released that quickly though. That would probably explain the cramping around cd12-13 and then AF starting automatically after I stopped bcp.

And I just realized your due date is 2 days before your daughter's birthday.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah it's amazing how quickly your body goes back into it's routine!!

Haha well that's the due date my scan says. My doctor says my due date is ON her birthday haha!! I'm going to do all I can to have this baby on the 18!! I just feel like it would be really symbolic of the baby I lost. Plus, I don't want to jip my daughter of her birthday haha!! If she does come on her birthday then it would be sort of cute haha!!


----------



## mzswizz

I totally understand what you mean. That would be cute but I get what you mean about jipping your daughter of her birthday. And hopefully you will be able to give birth on the 18th or close to it. If I get pregnant now, I will be having a march/april baby and with the m/c the due date was November 16th but I think any pregnancy will be symbolc to the m/c because its life after death. And yes its amazing how quickly our bodies go back to normal.

AFM, cd9 today. Hoping my body still works on the bc system and I end up ov'ing this Thursday or Friday :thumbup: If all is the same, I should be getting AF on July 4th (Independence Day). I am going to hold out from testing as long as possible but with 4 hpts...its going to be hard :haha: Also, dh and I dtd again today so we are on the bd ball :haha: I received my confirmation email from my job and I will be starting June 27th (Next Thursday) :happydance: So dh and I will be car shopping this weekend so I will have my car before I start work :thumbup: Also, I am trying to go back to school fall semester so if all is well, I should be starting school in August. So im going to be a busy bee.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah that's true!! It's very symbolic no matter what day it's on :) so... I MIGHT be leaking amniotic fluid but I'm not sure. I have been puking, had cold sweats, chills, and a terrible back ache. Might go in to get checked out.


----------



## mzswizz

Usually when you getting sick..it means labor is coming soon.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I know :( I'm getting worried. If my waters have been leaking then they will induce me :/


----------



## mzswizz

well lets see what the docs say. hopefully you don't have to get induced


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I know... Ill keep you all updated!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay so I showed my mom and we are going into labour and delivery first thing tomorrow to get checked out! Wish me luck!!


----------



## mzswizz

good luck colormefamous! Hopefully your LO isn't trying to make an early appearance :thumbup:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks!! I'm so nervous. I still haven't gotten a urging because we are moving in 2 weeks so I just figured I would buy everything when I moved!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping she holds out until the nursery is complete


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes! I'm moving 3 hours away so it would be good lol!! I don't even have diapers lol!!


----------



## mzswizz

lol you know they always come when you are unprepared lol. And did you go to the doc yet?

AFM, well my cycle is moving rather quickly. Im on cd10 today and as of today, no cramps so far :thumbup: I did get quick sharp cramp like pains after dtd with DH yesterday but Im thinking it was because I had a major orgasm :blush: But all in all, everything is going well. TBH, I don't lay down for a certain period of time anymore or check cervix or even temp. I have just been dtd with dh and having fun and moving on with what we have to do throughout the day. Also, I have been filling out the documentation online for my new job :happydance: Orientation is on the 27th so I cant wait for that. Also, I will be car shopping maybe on Friday so cant wait for that either. Im seriously hoping I ov soon though. Atleast hoping its this week. But we shall see. DH and I dtd this afternoon before he went to work :haha: This morning we had did a 2 mile run and exercised inside the house and I must say my body is sore :haha: So lets see how this cycle ends...bfp or AF.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yes I did!! Everything went well!! Baby is doing well!! Super lazy though!! Lol! They thought I was a smoker because she was so lazy haha!! I was like nooo!! Never!' Lol

Come on!! Get those beautiful double lines!! Lol


----------



## mzswizz

Glad all is well with you! With all the energy she had, she most be worn out now lol. I would be shocked if I get a bfp this cycle and trust..you ladies will be the first to know the results when the time comes even before DH :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Hahaha I told you guys before I told my bf at the time and my family haha!!! Before anyone!! Lol!! My miscarriage anniversary is coming up in exactly one month :(


----------



## mzswizz

Don't be sad because you are blessed with your forever baby


----------



## ColorMeFamous

That is very true!! It just gets hard sometimes. Maybe it's hormones...


----------



## mzswizz

True. Hormones can play a major role. But everything will be fine :hugs:

AFM, today is cd11 and dh and I been on the roll with dtd. Im hoping in a couple days I ov but we shall see since im off the bcps now. Im hoping I don't go back to 35+ day cycles. Hoping atleast the bcps shortened my cycles but you never know. Tomorrow we are going to get my new phone (more like my replacement that finally came) and I also think DH is going to get his gun license and I am also going to get one. We have been to a gun range before and it was pretty fun. Im use to being around them because my dad was in the Army so its nothing im not use to. Next Thursday, I will be going to my 4 hour orientation for my new job and then I will know my schedule. Also, July 5th makes it 1 yr that my DH has been in the Navy :thumbup: August 23rd will make it 1 yr that I became a veteran :thumbup: So a lot of celebrations. Also the 25th of July marks 4 yrs of marriage for us :happydance: Cant wait to do our traditional cake topper and a nice dinner. My first hpt will be done on the 27th. And then I will do 1 the following week. My plan is to test every Thursday and see what happens. Hoping for the best this cycle. And this cycle has been going by pretty fast which is great for me. Im almost halfway through my cycle already :happydance:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow!! Sounds like the perfect month!! The only thing that could make it better is a BFP ;) lol!! 

I seriously am so jealous of you ladies haha!! Me and my boyfriend decided to wait a year before having sex which was fine but my hormones and making me want it so bad haha!! We talked for 6 months, been dating for 6 and now I have 6 months left. Fml. He won't even budge to help induce labour or anything lol. Tried to convince him haha!!!


----------



## mzswizz

I don't know how you do it lol. DH and I are at a go every day which hopefully will help to get a bfp this time around :haha: Also dh and I were together for 5 months before we started dtd...but it just happened. And I think once I do get pregnant, he'll probably be scared to dtd but I never know...he might just surprise me and to go more than me lol.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It's absolutely killing me haha!! At our one year point it will be right near his birthday so yay. He gets birthday sex. I don't. I don't even get induction sex haha!! Haha it could go either way haha!! But yeah, clearly I conceive too fast so I figure in a year I should know if this is the guy I want to be with. JUST in case something happens again. I'm trying to figure out what birth control to go on. I'm thinking Mirena is a good bet. He wants to try for another in a year after we are both done college and have our careers figured out... I guess we shall see... I mean I want to be married this time though haha!! I want 4 kids, close together, while I'm young. He wants the same. I also wish I could have some time to not feel like shit though haha! Not that I'm complaining... I'm very blessed... But you shouldn't be fat and sick all throughout your 20's haha!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Omg I just uploaded the cutest video of Ambriella kicking!! It's my last two uploads on YouTube!! If you want to see, my Facebook is colourmefamousxx :)


----------



## mzswizz

He sounds like an amazing guy! You two have a great plan together and hopefully it all works out. And I totally get what you are saying. Atleast I want 1 before im 30 so lets see if that happens. Im turning 24 this year so 30 is catching up to me pretty quickly :haha:

AFM, im on cd12 at the moment. I had a few sharp pains this morning but I don't think ov is occurring at the moment. DH and I dtd this morning and cm was a creamy white. So still didn't change into the fertile stage. I have been taking iron supplements so hopefully that helps. TBH, from time to time, I get the stretchy clear cm so I just don't know when ov occurs actually. Its all just a big wait and see game. DH and I talked today and he said that we ARE going to have a kid here before he gets changed to his new duty station in 5 years :happydance: So im happy about that. And he also doesn't want to wait too long because he just realized that im turning 24 this year and he's like wait you're almost 30 so we need to have atleast 1 :dohh: As if I wasn't saying that I wanted to try to have atleast 1 child before im 30 :dohh: So we shall see. Next week, I will be at a 4 hour orientation so let's see how that goes and tomorrow I am going to the hair salon to get my hair trimmed, washed, blow dried and styled. Hopefully it turns out well because I haven't been to a salon in ages.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Still 6 years away!! I am positive you will get pregnant this year ;) sooner than later.. Give it 3 months tops! Hey I'm getting my hair done tomorrow too!! :) just in case I get my license ;) I don't want to look like a crack addict this time haha


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. You should see my driver's license picture :nope: lol Cant wait to take new pictures for it lol. And im hoping to get a bfp soon. If I don't get a bfp either this cycle or next then I am going to wait until DH comes home from his deployment to try because I don't want to go through the whole pregnancy without him.


----------



## mzswizz

How are you?

AFM, today is cd13 and I just got back home from getting my hair done at the salon. I totally love it. I got it trimmed, washed and curled. DH loves it also :winkwink: We didn't dtd as of yet because we didn't get the chance too but im pretty sure we will :haha: Also, 6 more days before my orientation :thumbup: Cant wait! If I don't get a bfp either this cycle or next , im going to just wait until dh gets back from his deployment in spring to ttc so he can be here throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I won't be on much. You should look up Alberta flooding 2013!! It's insane here! Our water gets cut off tomorrow at 6 am, all water is sold out of the city, people are breaking into stores and stealing all the food they can... It's terrifying. Keep us in your prayers :( this is all very scary.... The entire city is immersed in water!! There are fatalities and it just keeps getting worse!!


----------



## mzswizz

oh my goodness. Everyone is in my prayers. That is terrible. 

AFM, nothing really to report on cd14. Just another day in the cycle. I have noticed Im having loads of white watery cm. I don't know if that means im gearing up for ov or what. But we shall see.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

There are now confirmed fatalities :( dead bodies were pulled from the Water today :( this is terrible...


----------



## mzswizz

Oh wow that is terrible. It has been alot of terrible tragedies lately. I blame global warming effecting the weather. How are you?

AFM, today i am cd15. Dh and i dtd yesterday and i must say it was totally different. We didnt have sex in a day or so but i was having LOADS of watery white cm. It was alot to the point that DH even noticed and he even told me hun you're leaking alot and I was like I know and i dont know why. But today it seems as if it is drying up. Today dh, a guy from his squadron and I suppose to be goingto work out at 10am so in a couple hours. I havent went running in awhile so lets see how it goes. I will have my orientation on Thursday so i cant wait. We didnt go car shopping this weekend because DH had duty this weekend so hopefully next weekend. I wonder where the random cm leakage was about :shrug: Only time will tell.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Things are good so far. Sort of lol. As good as they can be I guess. I have one week until my due date!! Yay!! She could be here as early as 9 days!! Still don't have anything for her but I move in 6 days so I can start then. I explained my situation to the drivers people and they said that they would work around my schedule so that I could get my drivers license ASAP! Then I get my car and I'm good to go! Yay!! 

Oh boy!! I can't wait until the end of your cycle!! Then we get to see pics ;) lol


----------



## mzswizz

Yay so excited for you!!!!

AFM, im on cd16 today. And DH is at work currently but hopefully he gets off early today. Also, dh and I will be looking through the selection of cars to shorten our decision so we don't run around to too many different places. I have orientation Thursday which is coming pretty soon. After orientation, I will know my schedule and also have to go shopping to get pants and shirts (as uniform) for the job. I think im still waiting to ovulate..I don't know though. Just waiting to see whats going on.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I take my drivers tomorrow at 11:30!! Wish me luck! Lol! 

Oh wow that's so exciting!! <3


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Omg I have so much pressure tonight! I'm positive baby is coming early!! I just have to move Sunday and then get everything all set up right away in case she does. I have a bunch of signs labour may start earlier than 40 weeks so we shall see!! I will be 36 weeks on Wednesday so a week from then I will be full term! Yay!'


----------



## mzswizz

Yay hoping she comes after everything is ready and complete for her arrival and good luck with your driver's test but im pretty sure you'll knock it out the park :thumbup:

AFM, my cycle sure is passing by without notice. Cant believe 17 days has passed already. Im on cd17 today and there is nothing new going on. DH and I continue to dtd every day in hope of something happening. I only have 2 cycles to try to get a bfp with or else back on the bcps and going to just wait until his first deployment in Spring in which he will be gone for 6 months and then we will try again. If no bfps come between this or the next cycle..I wouldn't be too worried or upset. Just have to be a little more patience I guess. Well, Im thinking of cleaning and then going to the gym to work out a bit :thumbup: Im hoping to atleast get a bfp soon though but we shall see.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I PASSED MY DRIVERS!! AND I BOUGHT MY FIRST CAR!! WITH MY OWN INSURANCE!! I'm so excited!! I hope she does too haha!! Move in 5 days!!

Awe!! Only a couple of tries? :( that's no fun for us!! Lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

9 months pregnant today!! Yay!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yay congrats!!!! And I know!

AFM, today is cd18. Hoping my cycle is still the same or close to how it was when I was on the birth control. Im hoping it didn't extend by much if its not close to it. Also, I just received an email saying that im accepted into Bellevue College :happydance: And also tomorrow is my job orientation :thumbup: So everything is going well. I have been getting on and off cramps so I don't know but just waiting for this cycle to end.


----------



## skittles76

@colormefamous, welcome to the world of driving :happydance:. Now be careful of the crazies drivers out there. Congrats on your full term :thumbup:, now show me the baby, lol.

@mzswizz, congrats on the job!. And missy, you make me feel old, lmbo, I am 12 yrs older than you :dohh:. Yes, believe it. She looks good for her age, say it, lol.

As for me AF was over last night, so this cycle will be my last on the BCP. I kept on taking it even do I do not have to. My doctor had giving me a prescription with 2 extra months in case my issue was not resolved. 

Today I started with Pilates workout with some friends, and it is soooo hard. But, gotta do it, because I want to get my body used to exercises before pregnancy, since it will help me to bounce back to my size faster. 

On the funny side. This morning, around 7, DH and I was standing on our porch when our upstairs neighbor bought her horses for dogs out to the front yard. She gave us attitudes by not responding to our good morning. So, I said out loud, whatever!. The neighbor stop in front of us on her way back and said that we did not like her because she was a lesbian. Dh and I looked at each other and burst out laughing to the point I was coughing. After our laughing moment, we had to explain to her that her sexual preferences was her own business, not ours, but we still did not like her, because she is a loud "ASS" mouth with no respect to us, our guests, to the front yard, because she does not pick up after her dogs and on and on. When we where done with our lists of complaints, she was left with her mouth wide open :haha:. Now we have a promise from her that she will fix her issues, lmbo.


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on 9 months ill find out on the 18th if its a girl or boy please cross ur fingers its a girl this time :) 

Can't wait to see ur little girl:) 

Hope everyone is doing good


----------



## mzswizz

Kaiecee-Cant wait until you know the gender.

Color-Any updates?

Skittles-Yes you do look good for your age. People still i.d. me thinking im still in high school :haha:

AFM, im on cd23 today. I also started my job today. It was pretty much computer based training. I have two days of it and this is my first day so 1 more day of computer based training. Well as a welcome home from work gift from DH, we ended up dtd before he went off to work :haha: I have been crampy but we shall see if that's because of ovulation about to occur soon. Well dh and I talked and if we don't conceive this cycle, we are just going to wait until he comes back from deployment to try because atleast we have more months to try in. I will be go back on birth control in the mean time because we always have unprotected sex of course so we don't want to conceive and I end up having to go through the delivery etc myself because he will be away. His deployment is 6 months so it isn't that long of a wait if you ask me. I have started my job and I will be starting school in August so those will keep me busy until we can REALLY get back to ttc with all the opks etc :thumbup: Yesterday, DH bought me a car and I love it and also I totally forgot to post pics of my hair style when I got out the salon :dohh: The pics are below:
 



Attached Files:







mi car.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0









mi car2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0









mi hairstyle.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh so much excitement!! Hey!! The 18th?! That's when I want to have my baby!! Haha!! Full term in two days!! Ahhh!! I literally just moved yesterday so things are crazy!! Just setting up baby's room and getting everything ready!! Anyone know any good natural induction tips?


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

AFM, well today is 4th of July! So happy Independence Day to all U.S. residents! Also, AF is suppose to arrive today (based on bcp cycle) but im pretty sure AF will not come. Im going to wait 2 weeks because that will make it 6 weeks AF hasn't shown up so then I will test. I am also going to schedule a doc appt soon so I can go and get checked out to make sure everything is okay for ttc. So we shall see. But no AF as of today so that's a milestone :thumbup: Also, my nipples are STILL SENSITIVE. But I don't know if that means im going to ovulate or what.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Holy crap I hope you are preggo! Lol!

As for me, I moved into my new place. No doctor yet lol. Babygirl likes to push right up against my cervix! I'm positive she just wants out haha! Full term now so she could come at any time. Still hoping for the anniversary of my miscarried baby but we shall see!


----------



## mzswizz

Color-Glad you moved into your new place and are ready for baby! Cant wait for her delivery!

AFM, thought I would never have a cycle longer than 26 days for awhile now but currently is cd28 for me. I got my doc appt on Tuesday at 2:30pm :happydance: So hopefully I get some answers. Also, my nipples are super sensitive still :shrug: And my cm looks like its drying up. DH's "soldiers" is the only thing that comes out and that's about it. So maybe AF is on her way :shrug: But im patient enough to see whats going on.


----------



## Kaiecee

I really hope ur preggo:) that would be so exciting congrats on the new car 
Keep us posted on ur dr. Appt

Color: I can't wait to see pics hope ur doing good 

Afm: ill be finding out the baby's sex on the 18th can't wait hope its a girl but will be happy either way


----------



## mzswizz

kaiecee I cant wait! And thanks. I took a test today but it was a bfn which im not surprised about because I think I just o'd a couple of days ago.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wait a couple of days I tested 14 days past ov to finally get a positive with Riley ill have my fingers crossed for u :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I know something is going on because now all of a sudden I had thick stretchy type of cm. Kind of mucus like.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

My fingers are crossed too!! I took mine at 9 DPO and it came back as a BFP!! Everyone's levels are different though. My friend got a BFN every time for 2 months until she actually went in for a blood test!!


----------



## mzswizz

The last time I was pregnant..I got a bfp around 3-4 weeks on a cb digi. But im thinking that I recently o'd so I may have to wait a week or so to test.


----------



## Kaiecee

I really think something up too I hope it's a nfp soon I'm so excited :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee I hope so too.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

So much excitement!! Take it on the 18!! Then we can find out kaiecee's baby's gender, Ican have my baby, and you can get your BFP haha!


----------



## mzswizz

The funny thing is...I planned to take the test on Thursday and didn't even realize it was the 18th lol :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Holy crap! What are the chances!! I hope it's a good day for ALL of us haha!


----------



## mzswizz

I hope so too! Im hoping I get a bfp! I wonder what my doc will say on tuesday


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I wonder too!! OHMIGOSHOHMIGOSHOHMIGOSH I JUST LOST PART OF MY MUCUS PLUG!! Yay!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay glad things are moving along :happydance: 10 more days til da 18th


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I know!! I'm so excited!! If she doesn't come on the 18, I'm going to be so upset lol!! I'm going to stock up on prune juice this week haha


----------



## mzswizz

lol that's too funny


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well it looks like my body maybe back to normal seeing that im getting close to my normal cycles :thumbup: Now I have finally realized that the sensitive nipples are an effect when you stop taking birth control pills. Of course, I had to google it right :haha: Which I had a feeling because I took a test a few days ago and it was a bfn but I was still having sensitive nipples so I put it to the bcps. Im happy that I have my doc appt. tomorrow too. I'm going in because I noticed that I have this bulge that is on my left ovary/pubic area side. And when I cough, sneeze or stand etc, I get sharp pains or cramps and I don't know what's going on. Hopefully, its nothing major and its just something can be easily fixed :thumbup: Today, dh and I have been spending time together and we both go into work soon. Good thing im only going in for 3 hrs today. I plan on testing again next week Thursday (the 18th) just in case I did ov a few days ago. All in all..everything is going good..no complaints.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

That's so exciting!! So glad everything is going well for you! I'm going to get a referal tomorrow so I can find a dr to deliver this baby haha!! I had nausea and back pains but they went away :( boo hoo...


----------



## mzswizz

good thing they went away so you can try and hold out until the 18th :haha: I bought 3 more hpts on my way home :blush:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Can't wait to see a double line!! Haha!! Yeah very true!! I am so freaking excited!


----------



## mzswizz

Being the impatient me..i tested knowing it will say bfn...I cant help it :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha awe :( maybe next time!!


----------



## mzswizz

Yep. Im just going to wait it out now. I just had to test them though :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha oh of course xD kind of like how you test Christmas baking haha!! Three big contractions tonight and then nothing :/ urgh.


----------



## mzswizz

She might be coming earlier than the 18th!!!

AFM, im cd31 today. And I had my doc apt which went well but got bad news. Well I found out that the bulge is a hernia and I have to have surgery :nope: Also, they were saying that they wouldn't recommend me doing the surgery while pregnant because it can lead to miscarriage :cry: So right now I got to wait and see when my surgery will be scheduled. Also, she wants me to start taking prenatal vitamins asap which she prescribed me. She does want me to start trying asap but of course once they figure out the whole surgery thing. So now I might just go back on the bc until the surgery because I don't want to have to end up with a miscarriage but I don't know yet because there is a possibility where it wont cause a miscarriage. Plus, its just a small incision and where the hernia is located...it shouldn't affect a pregnancy if I did end up pregnant. But we shall see.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe I'm so sorry :( I hope it heals fast!! 

I got sent for an emergency ultrasound and I have no idea why. Anyway I'll upload the pic I got from it today on my profile pic. They will call me later and let me know what's going on.


----------



## mzswizz

Oh wow. Hope everything is okay and right now I don't have the surgery scheduled but im hoping I can just go and get it out the way.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mz hope everything is ok and that u get ur bfp :)

Color hope baby comes on the 18th seems like things are progressing :)


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies

@mzswizz, I am sorry. I hope eveything works out for you. Did they give you something for the pain?. By the way congrats on your new car, I like. Toyota rocks!

@colormefamous, lets keep our fingers crossed for the 18th, but I doubt it, lol. Come on baby, we are waiting impatiently!, lol

@kaiecee, girls, girls, girls.:happydance:

As for me, cd 17 and off the bcp, finally. But, I don't think that we bd enough :dohh:. We did it every other day. I hope it was good enough.


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee thanks I hope so too.

@skittles-thanks and nothing for the pain just prenatal vitamins. Every other day should be perfect..my doc told me to do that soooo you should be good.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I wish she told me exactly why I had to be seen within like 30 mins... Seems very odd to me. I hope everything is okay!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

She wasn't moving for like the entire time I was there but I saw a heartbeat. She kept trying to get her to move but she just wouldn't.


----------



## mzswizz

She was saying that she wants to take a nap while you look at her lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha apparently!! Everyone is like wow. You have like the laziest baby ever! Nothing like Chanel haha! Her pic looks identical to Chanel it's so funny! I got another little mini me!! Haha


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Doctor wants to see me urgently tomorrow at 8 am. Wtf?


----------



## mzswizz

They not telling you what's going on?!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

No!! They send me for an emergency ultrasound yesterday and now they want an emergency meeting tomorrow first thing in the morning! Holy crap!!


----------



## mzswizz

They should atleast tell you whats going on!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, I am cd32 and only 3 days away from my normal AF cycle. After much brainstorming and talking to DH. He wants to continue ttc. We know that I wont get the surgery until next year or so and by then we are hoping to atleast have one child. The doc also gave me the go ahead as scheduling for the surgery is going to "take time" and her husband is the only surgeon in the hospital. So now DH is really on board on trying to have kids. Kids are now his first priority and he also is thinking about getting his sperm count checked to see if he is okay :thumbup: I asked him what about the deployment etc and he said forget every excuse that he had and we are just going to just do it :happydance: Now I did start taking birth control yesterday and today because I thought he wouldn't want to try so he told me to stop taking the pills and we are just going to try. So im going to start temping..even though it is late in my cycle to do so. Im just going to temp until AF shows. If she shows which im hoping she's not. I don't think my body has fully adjusted yet because my nipples are still sensitive. Oh well we shall see whats in store for us. I started taking the prenatals today :thumbup:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow congrats!! Hope you get a BFP soon!! 

Apparently the place I am going to tomorrow is where both my mom and friend got induced. She better make it til the 18th!! I can't have her right now!


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully you don't get induced!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm not!! I'm 3 cm dilated and she doesn't think I'll make it to next week!!


----------



## mzswizz

Oh wow seems like she is coming reallll soon :flower:

AFM, my appt. with the surgeon is tomorrow. Its like a consultation to schedule me for the surgery.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, today I am cd33 and AF is still a no show. The general surgery office called me this morning and I am scheduled to get a consultation tomorrow at 10:30am. They will explain the procedure etc and schedule a surgery date. I have talked to my manager at my job about it and she said that I will be out for 6-8 weeks with that kind of surgery. Good..I need a break from that job :haha: Also, my dad was saying that I will get pregnant right after the surgery because that's what happened to my mom. My mom had surgery for a hernia and ended up conceiving my sister. Im hoping he is right. Maybe this surgery will give my body enough time to adjust and relax before we can start trying. And dh does want to try and doesn't care about his deployment anymore. As a matter of fact, the deployment will be perfect because he will be able to provide enough for me to manage with a baby while he is away :thumbup: Im pretty sure everything will be fine. This will be my first ever surgery so atleast if I ever do get pregnant, I don't have to freak out about a C-section because I will have had this surgery prior :thumbup: So all in all everything works out.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mz hope everything goes well btw did u get ur period? 

My gender scan is on the 18th and it better b a girl :) 

Color 
When I was pregnant with Riley I was always going in for ultrasounds because he decided not to want to move :) but he was such a quiet and good baby so maybe that's whats in store for u 

Hope u make it to the 18th hope everything is all good with everyone


----------



## mzswizz

Last period was when I got off bc and that was June 9th. No AF since.

AFM, im on cd34 today and still no AF yet. Well today I went to the speak with the surgeon and my surgery is scheduled for the 16th so in 4 days :thumbup: Im happy that it's soon but then again..I am a little nervous seeing this is my first surgery ever. But im sure everything will be fine. Well that's all I have for now.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha hopefully she is just a quiet baby!! Losing my mucus plug like crazy! Idk if my membrane sweeped. No signs yet. We shall see!!


----------



## mzswizz

Ooohhh getting excited


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Me too!! 6 days!


----------



## mzswizz

Time is really flying by.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Period cramps, contractions, back pain and puking... Bleh.


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like she coming.


----------



## skittles76

Hello


@mzswizz, xoxo on your surgery. Lets hope you get that :bfp: right after.

@colormefamous, :happydance: baby is on the way.

Kaiecee, how is everything going?

As for me cd 20, eight more day or less :happydance:. This cycle I have no symptoms at all :wacko:. Last cycle I had sore nipples the next day after ovulation till Af.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks skittles. hopefully no symptoms means bfp for you. :thumbup:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd36 today and still no sign of AF. I know im not pregnant though because I took a test and it came back negative so im pretty sure its just my body finally being back to normal. They said it only takes a few days for the pill to exit my body so it should be gone by now. I have my pre-op appt. tomorrow morning and then its the surgery on Tuesday. Im ready for this to be done because I've read good reviews of being able to get pregnant after getting the hernia surgery so im hoping this is what has exactly been stopping me so that when its fixed...I can finally conceive but only time will tell.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mz did u test for pregnancy ? 

Color 
In so excited hope u make it till the 18th if so u will have ur baby girl and ill find out what I'm having super excited 
Skittles hope u get u bfp soon I'm so exited for all of u to get ur bfp:) 

I'm doing good still sick as I was with all my babies still praying for a girl next Thursday getting nurvous 
Baby is starting to move and I'm feeling it stronger everyday 
Ill be changing my profile pic when I get back home can't change it on my phone :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah I tested for pregnancy and it was negative.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe I'm sorry... My friend tested negative even at 2 months so maybe it's the same deal? So far, no more labour signs! I'm prune juicing on the 17th to try to get her out. Worked with Chanel! I also have a sweep on the 18!! Wish me luck! Lots of thoughts and prayers welcome! It would mean the world to me!! 

Defs hoping you get a girl!! And hoping to see a BFP soon as well!


----------



## mzswizz

Well I have tested positive on a cb digi when I was around 3-4 weeks when I was pregnant (m/c) 3 years ago so if I was it probably should've came up but im not worried. And good luck on everything.

AFM, today was my last day of work before I am away for 6 weeks. Tomorrow, I go in for surgery at 6:30am. Glad I will have DH there with me. This morning will using the bathroom, I think I seen pinkish spotting but not sure because the lighting here sucks and plays with your eyes so it could've been normal. But at work I thought it looked a little pink also but once again I wasn't sure because the second wipe was clear so who knows. I suppose to take a pregnancy test with them tomorrow but if it was anyway possible that I ended up pregnant right now and I just implanted and that was IB then it wouldn't come up on a test. But im not sure as of right now if it was pink or not. Just got to wait it out today and see if I see it again. Also, I have been getting cramps around my right ovary side...maybe ov who knows. Just want to wait until AF arrives to start temping etc since im already 37 days into my cycle. Im a little nervous about tomorrow but I mean who wouldn't be once they hear surgery. I cant wait to come back home tomorrow so I can relax and recovery. To me, this is one step closer to getting my bfp. The nurse told me I could start having intercourse unprotected (I told her we want to get pregnant) around 2 weeks after surgery without causing any harm. But I think I will wait a little longer. Hoping DH can though :haha: So excited btu nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow :( keep us updated!! If you were pregnant, would it affect your surgery? Maybe you should make sure they are aware you haven't had a period for almost 40 days? Very strange...

No more loss of mucus plug. I think it all came put but I'm not sure because it came out in pieces and not in one go like with my first! Now I just have really thick, creamy discharge and my vagina hurts. Kind of like when you have sex dry haha! I also keep pooping which is weird because I usually only go once or twice a week haha! Idk if these are symptoms but I'm still waiting for the 18!! I'll keep you updated and let you know if my induction technique works again and how the membrane sweep goes!


----------



## mzswizz

Actually no it wouldn't affect my surgery (I already asked :haha:). Some women have the surgery at 25+ weeks :shock: And it was successful. Its safe because of where it is located. And she probably knows you want her to come out on the 18th :thumbup:

update: Well I just went to the bathroom and there was DEFINITELY pink, even a super tiny red dot on the tp. Some im definitely have spotting because after 2 wipes..you couldn't see anything. So I don't if this is AF or IB. But we just got to wait it out and see. Im going to give it a couple of days before deciding to testing again. It would be just my luck I end up with a bfp :haha: But we shall see.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh that's so great!! So happy for you!! I hope this is the BFP we have been waiting for since October!! (Or at least that's when I joined your BFP bandwagon haha!) 

Yes. She probably knows that's when I want her :) tomorrow I start trying to evict her!! So excited!! I hope this works!! Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers!! <3


----------



## Kaiecee

Color: 
Ill be thinking of u tomorrow and Thursday hope she comes when u want her and I hope when she dose decide to come u have a safe delivery :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I hope so too!! I start trying to evict her tomorrow!! I'll keep you updated!! :) I have a huge list of things I'm going to try!! :) hope you get your girl!!


----------



## mzswizz

Hope all is well.

AFM, im on cd2 today. AF decided to come the day of the surgery. But the surgery went well. I been home since yesterday and DH has been taking care of me. Im feeling a little better but still sore. I will be on here from time to time but not as often because im trying to recover.


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy everything went well 

Found out I pretty much have no chance of baby having any abnormalities super happy 
Can't wait till tomorrow for the gender scan 

Color
Hope everything is going well for u can't wait for ur updates


----------



## mzswizz

Color-hope all is well for you.

Kaiecee-Thanks. I just removed the dressing so another step in healing and cant wait for your apt tomorrow. Hoping you get your girl.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm so excited to hear what you're having! So far nothing really. I've had some Braxton hicks and now I'm bleeding and have some blood clots? I see my dr tomorrow (in less than 12 hours) so hopefully she can tell me what's up! I also have my sweep then :) hopefully all goes well! With Chanel it took a day for the prune juice to kick in so maybe it'll work tomorrow! Goodnight ladies! I'll keep you updated!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I think I may be in labour ;) timing contractions as we speak!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I am most definitely in labour!! I get to meet my girl on the 18!! Yay!!


----------



## mzswizz

yay congrats. cant wait to get updates


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for u to have her :)


Afm
We're happy to announce another BABY BOY!


----------



## Kaiecee

Color so happy ur gonna have her on the 18th keep us posted 

Afm
We're happy to announce we are having another BABY BOY!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats on the baby boy Kaiecee. I know its not the girl you wanted but atleast now little Riley has someone to play with :thumbup: Have you thought of any names?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Congrats!!! 

I had my little lady!! Ambriella Lové was born July 18, 2013 at 11:44 am. She is 21 inches and 6 lbs 14 oz. <3 6 hours of labour!! Thank you, Prune Juice! Lol! I'll update my profile pic!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well I know now that when I get pregnant..im going to buy some prune juice to go into labor lol. Congrats color cant wait for the pics and delivery story!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

https://s1111.photobucket.com/user/ColourMeFamousXx/media/image_zps7bd5806a.jpg.html

July 17, I drank 1 L of prune juice in half am hour. I basically pooped all day and did the other normal "try to induce" stuff such as walking and bouncing, etc. I had all the symptoms of labour previously but NO contractions! I woke up at about 2 am, took the most furious poop of my life and that was followed by some Braxton hicks! Seeing that they were so sporadic, I just went back to bed. At 5 am I woke up to intense contractions! At 5:30 I decided to go to the hospital. Once in triage, I was quickly sent to labour and delivery (I had a 3 hour labour last time!) There, I waited for my epidural for what seemed like forever! I pushed for a short while and my daughter, Ambriella Lové, was finally born at 11:44 pm on July 18! Exactly one year after I passed my miscarried baby, Nova! She was born 21 inches and 6 lb 14 oz! She is my miracle baby. I love her to pieces!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

https://s1111.photobucket.com/user/ColourMeFamousXx/media/image_zps7bd5806a.jpg.html


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg what a wonderful story I'm so happy she came for u on the 18th 
She is beautiful hope u get some rest and congrats


----------



## mzswizz

she is beautiful


----------



## skittles76

Congratulations Colormefamous, she is so adorable. 
You had me checking baby and bump at 1 am, trying to see if she was here yet. 
Ohhhhhh!, I am so happpppy for you!. Also happy that you had your wish, her being born on the 18th. 

As for the prune juice, did you feel like you were starving after you gave birth, lol. If I ever do that, they would have to call 911 for me. I can't even eat 1 prune, lol.
Thanks for sharing so quickly with us. Rest well.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so jealous of ur little girl :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you!! No I wasn't hungry at all!! I didn't eat hardly all day! I'm not sure why! Maybe the adrenaline haha! I took the prune juice like a shot haha! I drank the shot and followed it with a slice of lime haha!


----------



## skittles76

Don't be jealous Kaiecee, between the two of us, we will have all the boys and Colormefamous and Mzswizz can have the girls, lol. "Team blue"


----------



## Kaiecee

I told dh if it was another boy he wasn't done lol 
Also I just home I don't get pregnant so close together but since it took so long for Riley I just let nature takes his course just let it be a girl this time lol


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Hey I want a boy lol. But whatever happens happens. Lets just see.


----------



## Kaiecee

Color 
Hope u and baby are doing good and getting some sleep :)

Mz
Hope ur doing good after ur operation 

I'm still sick all the time hope I get some relief soon hope all of u are doing well hope to hear from u all soon


----------



## mzswizz

Kaiecee hope you get better soon.

AFM, im cd10 today and still taking my temps. Its in the stable 97s which is good so far. I have my follow up appt. with the surgeon on the Aug. 5th and I also have my appt. with my primary doc on Aug. 7th because she wants me to come in so we can discuss fertility issues and work from there because she knows I want to get pregnant :thumbup: She has really been very helpful throughout this process. She wants me to get pregnant and she told me she rather have me wait until the hernia repair surgery before ttc so now that its done...now its time for me to go see her. I have realized that on Aug. 7th, DH is going away on his detachment and will be gone from Aug. 7th to Aug. 23rd so most likely this cycle will lead to AF which is okay for me. Atleast I can spend time preparing my body. Also, I think the earliest I will ov (FF told me) is Aug. 8th but we shall see. So everything is going well. Oh and big news...my friend is moving up here on August 18th and will be staying with us :happydance: So now I wont be alone and she said once I get pregnant and have the baby...she will help dh and I out whenever I need help like if I get pregnant and he has to go away on deployment etc :thumbup: So everything is going to work out quite well now. And also her boyfriend is stationed at the Everett, Washington base which isn't that far maybe an hour drive from us. So it all works out for all of us. I have my advisor appt. on Aug. 12th so I can sign up for classes so I can start school and also I start back work after Aug. 27th which happens to be my parents anniversary. Speaking of anniversary..today makes 4 yrs that DH and I have been married :cloud9: Well that's it for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on ur 4 ur anniversary :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Kaiecee.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u do something nice for ur anniversary :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes we spent time together and had a nice dinner at home.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's nice :) sometimes it doesn't have to be a big thing just spending time with the one u love is enough:)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee that is sooo true.

AFM, im cd12 and as you can tell by my chart...my temp dropped significantly. Since last night, I was having pain in my left ovary which is a first because every time I talked about ovary pain...it was always the right ovary. So I guess its a good sign. Hoping that means that the left ovary is finally working :thumbup: But yes, last night I started having sharp pains in my left ovary and now this morning, I took my temp and it was a big difference. DH and I dtd yesterday and pretty sure we are going to dtd today :haha: So if this is ovulation..we have our bases covered. Well that's it for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fingers crossed that this month is ur bfp :) 

I'm just packing since we're moving in 2 months still haven't found a place which sucks and its sad putting all of Riley's clothes away but at least I know I will be using them again in dec for his brother:)


----------



## mzswizz

Cant believe you are 20 weeks already?! Where has the time gone?


----------



## Kaiecee

No kidding


----------



## mzswizz

How are you?

AFM, its cd13 today and my temp only went up a little. I think im probably still in the pre-ov phase. Which is no problem. I would love to ovulate before dh goes off on his detachment next week so atleast by the time he comes back, we would either have a bfp or af. So we all shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm crossing my fingers for u that u get a sticky bean :) 

I'm still sick all the time and I eat then 30 min later I want to eat again I feel like a piggy but I have days I don't want even look at food I'm feeling baby move a lot now which makes me happy


----------



## mzswizz

I hope you feel better. And on a good note, glad you feeling the little one kick now! And thanks im hoping to get a sticky bean too.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd14 today and im almost half way through my cycle already. My temp is rising but it is still lower than the 3 or 4 temps I had after AF ended. I don't know if im gearing up for ovulation and its slowly going to happen or if im just going through the pre ov temps and this is just my normal temps before the actual ov. Hoping something happens before my doc appt. next week though. So atleast I can tell her if im o'ing or not. And we work from there. Im hoping to atleast ov and dh and I get a bfp from it but time will tell. DH and I had a long talk about children which was well needed I must say. DH told me that he really wants children and that there is nothing that's standing in our way from trying to get pregnant now. He is not making any excuses, he is not going to tell me to wait, he wants kids with me just as bad as I want children with him so he is definitely ready mentally. And that made me happy because I always felt like it was just me trying by myself but now he asks about how my temps look, do it looks like im ovulating, he lets me know if "inside" feels "different" or not....its like we are both communicating and are finally working together and Im happy about that now. So hoping a bfp comes. Whether its this cycle or me having to go through the medical team to get one...a bfp will come our way because we are ready for our little Navy Brats :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I think its so cute when a man is on te same page especially when it's about kids


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, I know. I was soooo amazed.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe!! Sounds like everyone is doing great!! Tonight I'm going to post my pic of me in labour versus me now! It's amazing how tiny my belly is!! My button looks funny but yeah haha. I'll post a pic of little Ambriella. She's so cute!


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## mzswizz

She is gorgeous and cant wait for the before and after pic!


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg is she cute or what congrats again isn't she so worth it after everything :) 

Can't wait for the before and after pic


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks!! She was worth everything!! All the worrying... All worth it haha! I'll post the pics! So... Guess who wants to be involved now... Lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I was in labour here at 38 weeks 6 days...


----------



## ColorMeFamous

And I took this today at 11 days


----------



## ColorMeFamous

** 11 days post partum! Getting my abs back already! Lol!


----------



## mzswizz

@colormefamous Wow that's a huge difference. It definitely doesn't look like you just had a baby :haha: And it takes her to be born for him to want to be involved :wacko:

AFM, im cd15 today which means, hopefully, im half way through my cycle :thumbup: Well, my temp is rising that for sure. So maybe yesterday was ov day for me but we shall see. We dtd yesterday and I think 2-3 days ag oso hoping if I did ov, it was right timing. Also, dtd this morning and cm was very egg whitish. Was VERY stretchy and even DH noticed. Never had eggwhite cm like that before. Well I actually never had it at all. Even after dtd , (tmi alert) when dh pulled out..it kind of stretched onto him and wouldn't break which was weird because that never happened before. Usually, it just leaks out. So maybe SOMETHING is going on and maybe it did take the hernia repair surgery to be done so now my LEFT ovary can work properly. Who knows?! But im hoping good comes out of this. I have been applying for jobs so should here from them by Thursday. Also, I got my follow up appt. with the surgeon on Monday and my fertility issue consultation with my primary doc on that following Wednesday. And Wednesday is the day DH leaves to go on his detachment for a couple weeks. Also, I talk with the school and everything this Friday so I should be starting school next week :thumbup: So im going to be a busy camper. I don't know if I told you ladies but since the school that has my ultrasound program is a 2 hr drive away :wacko: I have decided to go with the military spouse program and sign up with a school affiliated with them and get my certification in medical coding and billing which only take a few months to get and once im done with the certification, they will help me find a job when I graduate :thumbup: So it all works out and once I am done with that certification, Im going to go back and become certified as a pharmacy technician so im going to be rounded in the medical field until I can go to a school that is closer and has my ultrasound program so Im going to be busy. This works out for me because if I do get pregnant, I can still get all the certifications I need BEFORE the baby is born :thumbup: Well, that's all for now.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhh! That's so exciting!! Can't wait for per tests!! Yeah he wants a paternity test... I was like WTF why? Anyway he ordered it tonight. It's dumb because she looks just like him... I'll post a pic.


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## mzswizz

Yes she does look like him with some of your features.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I know. Like a paternity test is pointless. I haven't slept with anyone since him even!! Geez...


----------



## mzswizz

Just prove him wrong and laugh at the ignorance.

AFM, im on cd16 today and I haven't o'd still. And I just received a phone call from the doctor telling mye my ug. 7th apt is cancelled and is now rescheduled to Aug. 12th. Well atleast it gives me time to see if I ov this cycle or not. Im really hoping to ov before DH goes on detachment but we shall see what happens. Nothing else to report here.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

@Colormefamous, OMG, I didn't know that people can bounce back from the baby pouch so quick!. WOW again. My friend still has her baby pouch from 9 years ago and she workout. Miss Ambriella is so beautiful. As for the father, he'll regret it in a few yrs. 

@Kaiecee, before Mzswizz made the comment about how far you were I was thinking the same, lol. Time does go fast. Pretty soon you will have another little one to loves! Huuuh!

@Mzswizz, :happydance:, let's start counting the dpo's. 

As for me, it was a very busy and long month of July. I had my 3 days convention, had my dad over and started packing a few stuff. YES, I am officially leaving this hot mess call Miami. So happy, we are moving back to Georgia on the 15th of this month.

Today is day 15 of my cycle, I had ovulation pain on day 12, dtd every day, so no wondering, lol. Now, is the waiting game.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-I cant wait to countdown in dpo's..if only my body gets it together and ovulate lol :haha: Also, its funny how we both are from Miami and we both moved and complained about Miami and say we happy leaving :haha:

AFM, im on cd19 and now my temps are staying in the 96 degree range. I wonder if that means im about to ov soon. Well atleast we got our bases covered because we have pretty much been dtd every day. Cant believe in 4 days DH will be on his detachment. Im happy for him because this will be his first detachment. Also, while he is away, I will be seeing my doc etc to help me fix any issues I have (mainly thinking its me not ovulating properly that's the issue) and by the time he comes...we can see if what I use at that time works. So we shall see. Also, I have started school for medical coding and billing yesterday and I am currently doing great. I did two modules already and their exams and I passed the exams with an 100% :happydance: And its fully online so im glad. Well that's all for now.


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizz, I am from Massachusetts, 20 yrs +, lol. I was only in Florida for 2 years and a half, and I hated it. To me Florida is a vacation place, not somewhere to live all year round, lol. I could not stand the heat and I am from the Islands.

@Kaicee, how's the nausea?

@Colormefamous, I made the mistake to share your pics with the hubby and he wishes I could bounce back that fast, lol. My fault, no more sharing.

As for me 5 dpo and I could not brush my teeth fully this Am because I kept on gagging, so gross. I looked it up and it seems to be an early symptom. Hmmm!. We shall see.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha it's totally fine!! I'm so happy with the progress! I'll post another pic! I've gotte. Even smaller now!


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Trust me I know what you mean about Florida because I was born and raised there so I was there for 23 years :nope: Too hot for me. And hoping that's a good sign for you.

@colormefamous-im hoping I can bounce back like that once I have a baby.

AFM, im cd21 today and as you can tell from my chart...for the past few days, my temps are VERY low. This is the first time they have been this low. Maybe im gearing up for ovulation who knows. I feel like I been gearing up for ov for the longest :nope: Well based on my previous charts and FF, they put my earliest ov day as cd24 which sucks because DH will be gone on cd23. But I guess if we dtd on cd23, we will still have a chance. If I ov later than that, then I know for sure to expect AF to come this cycle and we will have to try when dh comes back from his detachment. Im doing pretty well in school also. And I had my follow up today. He said I can take off the strips and I was finally able to see the incision which by the way didn't really leave a scar :happydance: Im happy about that because I wanted to prevent that because I already have enough scars as it is. So now in 1 week, I have my appt. with my primary doc about my fertility issues so I cant wait and also I am just flying by in school which is great because that means I will be starting my career soon which will be perfect if we do conceive soon :thumbup: And on Aug. 27th.....its a special day for my parents because its their 36th year anniversary :happydance: Wish I could be there to celebrate with them but a nice video chat will do the trick :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow looking good I wish my body bounced back like that but I gave up lol

Hope every one is doing good Riley got a rash on his face I have a dr appointment tomorrow so ill ask my dr to check him out this week ill try to post a pic of Riley :)


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee How did the apt go for Riley?

AFM, im cd23 today and looks like my temp has finally went up. I had to wake up at 5:45am this morning instead of my normal 7am because DH is going on his 17 day detachment today so I had to drop him off. When I took my temp at 5:45am it was actually 97.20F but I used the temp adjuster because I took my temp at a different time and it put my temp at 97.45F. So hoping my temp just goes up for the next 2 days because if it does..that means I finally o'd and if I did...I finally o'd the day BEFORE he went on detachment. FF said the earliest I can ov is cd24 and today I am cd23 so we shall see. We have our bases covered up until today. I know that supposedly sperm lasts for up to 5 days so I have a few days ahead covered as well. Just in case mytemp just went up randomly. But I was very shocked to see it go up so high today. I didn't do anything different also like wear pajamas etc :blush: And most of the time if we dtd like around 12am-1am...it still didn't effect my temp so I know dtd didn't change anything either....so fxed that ov has FINALLY happened last night. So today starts day 1 of DH being away and Im going to miss him but I can still talk to him on the phone etc and I didn't take him leaving as bad as I thought. I guess its because Im use to DH being away so now I just adjusted mentally to it. But I cant wait for him to come home safely. Hoping that I did ov and I get a bfp because then when he comes back home...we'll have a bfp and he will know before his birthday (sept. 7th). So fingers crossed this is ovulation but we shall see how the next 2 days go. Hoping my temp doesn't drop or I don't have ovulation at all. Also, I see my doc in 5 days to discuss fertility issues so if this is ovulation...I can talk to her about what I know about me not ovulating every month etc and she can probably check to see if I have ovulated etc. I don't know but hoping I get some type of answer(s) when I go. So all in all everything is going good. And now its time for me to start on my school work.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhhh! Can't wait until the BFP!!! Fingers crossed for you!!

I have a paternity test for Ambriella today. Can I ask you guys a question? Okay so my friend said that we slept together on Halloween but I have no recollection of it. I only had 3 drinks. I don't think it happened but if it did then I would've gotten a BFP in 7 days? Is that even possible? Also, who does she look like? I'm going crazy over this. I think he's messing with my head but I don't know.


----------



## mzswizz

Im hoping its a bfp for me. I hope I ov this cycle :haha: And to me she looks more like a combination of you and your ex. She doesn't really have your friends features.


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizz, fx for you and I.

@Kaiecee, how did it go with Mr Riley appointment? And how are you feeling?

@Colormefamous, Ambriella looks just like you. And I find it weird that your friend never told you about your night together until now, hmmmm, does he have a crush?


As for me cd 19, 7dpo?. Yesterday I felt an electricity like pain on my right side for about 5 minutes. It was so painful that I double over. Dh thought that I was playing for a minute, lol. I have no idea what it was. Oh boy, I hope it's not one of those months again, playing games with me, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-FXed for you. Hoping these signs are good signs. This morning, I felt a sharp pain on my right ovary side but it was a wuick pain so I have no clue what that was about but I know that my temp went up today :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Paternity test is done. Now we wait.


----------



## mzswizz

When will the test results come back?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I think 3-5 days after they receive it!


----------



## mzswizz

o wow so next week. Well cant wait for the results.


update: well today I put down an adoption hold fee for a dog that im going to pick up either next week Thursday or Saturday (depending on the day she gets spayed). And also, I got a job interview on Saturday at 2:45pm :happydance: Keep the good news coming. Im hoping I get this job!


----------



## mzswizz

Also, looks like this cycle is going to be short and no ov because...im spotting but its more like a light flow. Its this pink/purple :shrug: looking color and its not consistent. It only came out with DH's extra soldiers/my cm. And its wet when it comes out but it dries up like discharge :shrug: So right now im totally :wacko: im only cd24 and obviously I didn't ovulate at all so I don't know what to make of this. Will definitely talk to my doc about this on Monday and see what happens. Also this is my 3rd cycle after the bcps so I have no clue whats going on. They said that the bcps that I was taken will be completely out my system in the matter of days so I don't know what my body is going through. I didn't even have TIME to ovulate :nope:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Implantation bleeding?


----------



## mzswizz

Umm I don't know its more than just a spot. It came with the discharge as if it was the discharge itself.


----------



## mzswizz

update: so the bleeding whatever it was is now brown and it was a little bit on the pad and it was super dry and now it wasn't there when I wiped. But im pretty sure its going to come back by tomorrow.


----------



## Kaiecee

What kind of dog u getting?? 

Riley was ok but once we left he got spots and then finally went away 4 days later but we do have a tooth :) but he was really warm and he had a fever of 103 I gave him some baby Tylenol and it broke but scared me a little he's been sleeping and I
Keep disturbing him to go check on him :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee- im getting a terrier mix. will post pics once I get her and glad riley is getting better.


----------



## skittles76

@ Colormefamous, I hope you get the result you want.Fx.

@Mzswizz, puppy in da house, so nice.

@Kaiecee, oooh, already a tooth, nice. Pics of the little man please.

As for me, while dtd with Dh( tmi) I had a little bit of spotting. When I wiped, nothing at all. I checked my cervix and just a smear of very very light pink. Af is not suppose to be here until this coming Wednesday or Thursday. I hope it's not my ovaries acting up again. I would definitely hate to go back on the pill.
On a better note, 5 more days until moving day


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Sounds like everyone is doing fantastic!! 

I'm positive this test will come back positive. I noticed today that Paul has unattached ear lobes and thick lips. Those are dominant traits. I have those too! The chances of her having attached ear lobes and thin lips would be so slim if she was his. Stu have thin lips and attached ear lobes which would increase the chance by at least 50%.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-spotting...sounds like a good symptom :thumbup: hoping its your bfp in the midst fxed for you.

@colormefamous-yay for the increased chance. Hoping you get your positive results.

AFM, im on cd25 today and the brown discharge has stopped last night around 10pm so I only had it for 2-3 hours. And it was a little bit on the pad (not enough to call it a light period because it wasn't constant and it only came out when the discharge came out) and it wasn't there when I wiped nor was in the toilet so only on the pad :shrug: It don't seem like I ovulated neither so I don't know whats going on. Also, first it was pinkish/purplish (don't know how to really describe it..kinda of peach like) and then half a hour later, it turned brown. It was dry brown discharge like. It don't even look like bleeding so im lost. It sounded like characteristics of implantation bleeding but from looking at FF chart, it doesn't show that I o'd so im confused all around. I was thinking that it was AF. Usually, the first day it would be here and there but mostly here and doesn't really stop and then by the next morning, its here full blown. But it stopped last night and it hasn't been back since and Ive used the bathroom twice and all I see is the normal cm..so this is me right now :wacko: Any ideas?


----------



## skittles76

@mzswizz, I wish that I knew too, lol. After 2 years of trying I am still clueless.dohh:

As for me, at work and I was cramping all morning, now no more. Weird.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Maybe implantation is going on in there with you :thumbup: FXed it is.

AFM, I think its probably just an early AF playing tricks with me. So I decided to do an experiment. Soooo I went to the store and bought a douche (water-based) never used one in my life but I know supposedly it suppose to clean out your "area" soooo with that being said I bought it so I can try and jumpstart AF :haha: I haven't had any cramps at all so didn't understand the brown discharge etc. Soo today I checked cervix and it was pinkish/red blood like up there so im like okay it must be AF and then when I wiped, it was pinkish/red on the tp so im like okay so now let me help it come out because if I use the douche it "should" show me how much blood I really have up there. Sooo I tried it (ummmm after like 10 mins of trying to figure out how to use it :blush: ) and then while it was leaking out, I only saw a small amount of brown once again :dohh: And then when I wipe with the tp.....I got nothing. Then I checked my cervix to see if its still a bloody mess :haha: Anddddd nothing. I didn't stick it "that" high to mess with the cervix but whatever. I guess its just taking its time.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Someone better freaking pee on a stick soon. I'm dying to see a double line haha!

Ambriella says hi!!


----------



## mzswizz

@colormefamous-she is so adorable!!!! and I might buy a test today and take it in the morning...if this on and off spotting doesn't become an actual flow by the morning.


----------



## mzswizz

well on my way to go buy some hpts.....will update when I can.


----------



## skittles76

@Colormefamous, she's so a-d-o-r-a-b-l-e, I want one, huuuuuuh!. By the way, I don't know if I am being impolite or not, but do you have asian in your family. You look so much like my friend, and she is 1/4 korean. And I am addicted of everything asian. I eat their food (kimchi), buy their styles, learning korean, watch asian drama every single day, lol. My husband always ask me why I pick him and did not marry an asian man, lol. 

@mzswizz, I am scared to check my cervix again. I don't want to see pink. I don't like pink at all, but now I am starting to hate it.

I think Af is on the way early. I wish it was not, but if it's coming anyway it might as well come now, because it will be better for me not to have it on Tuesday while driving to Georgia, lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh don't you girls worry! If you remember, I had weird bloody discharge that was sort of dark on my cervix right before I found out I was pregnant! Maybe you both got lucky! Yes!! UpdAte!!

Yes! I am 1/2 Filipino and 1/2 Caucasian :)


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-I am scared to check my cervix as well :haha: And that's true. I feel that if its AF I rather have her just start now than drag out the process. Hoping we get bfps instead of AF!

@colormefamous-I don't know what to make of my cycle. If only I could've took a pic of the discharge without it looking gross and tmi lol. But it would be great if skittles and I ended up with bfps.

AFM, still no AF just on and off brown discharge..its brown with stretchy clear cm :shrug: Im just letting my body do its thing. I will take a hpt tomorrow morning just to rule pregnancy out because my cycles aren't like this normally. Cramps, heavy bleeding, clots etc should be here by now. This is day 2 of spotting and I can pretty much wear a panty liner or no pad at all because its even barely there when I wipe.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh take a pic! No one cares lol! I'll tell you if it looked like mine! I'd post a pic but I obviously didn't think about it at the time lol. I'm sure we have all seen worse! You know, it's crazy! We've all been talking for over a year! It feels like I know you ladies personally!!


----------



## mzswizz

Wow a year already?! It doesn't seem like it. Wow time really does fly by I say. And I will take a pic definitely. I have the cb hpt with the + or - sign and I have the answer hpt so just in case one comes up positive :haha: But we shall see in the morning what happens. I used one of the cb hpts already but it was a clear BFN and didn't take a pic of that one. So will try again in the morning. AF still isn't here. What are the odds getting a bfp when FF didn't confirm ov?


----------



## skittles76

@Colormefamous, I knew it. That type of exotic look is not common. Go Asia. If my husband could hear me, lol.

@Mzswizz, not only that long, but we all share stuff that we will not dare share with others. I could just see the weird looks we would of been getting from them, lol. I don't even tell Hubby all my symptoms, he would drive me crazy, lol.

As far as the spotting, nothing at all. But the back pain is a killer. Feels like Af pain. The only thng is that my legs are not hurting. I don't know anymore, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-same here I just don't know anymore. All I know is ive been sharp ongoing pain in left ovary side so im just like whatever at the moment.


----------



## skittles76

mzswizz, I checked my cervix, nothing. But the back pain is the suspicious one :haha:.


----------



## mzswizz

I still have this brown discharge and sharp pain so I don't know if its ov or what so im just going to see what happens tomorrow. Maybe this is a sign that AF is coming. :shrug:


----------



## skittles76

Like always. We can't do anything about it, but wait. Night


----------



## mzswizz

How's everyone?

AFM, im cd26 today and have no brown discharge last night. I was able to sleep with no pad etc and woek up this morning took my temp (vaginally) and there was nothing but white cm on the thermometer. Also, I would think that my temp will drop lower thinking that AF is on its way but its still in the 97s range and it really didn't drop as much. I took a test this morning and of course it was a BFN like I thought it would be (pics are below). I still on and off get the sharp pain in my left ovary which is weird. I seriously thought AF was coming because since yesterday (starting around 7 or 8pm) I was getting sharp pinching pains which made me think okay AF will be here later tonight or this morning. Currently, I don't have on any pads or panty liners etc..and there was no brown discharge as of right now. I used the bathroom this morning (which usually brings forth AF while im using the bathroom) and nothing but cm came out. Im not going to freak out or worry about it or stress about it anymore. I got my job interview today and I got my doc appt on Monday @ 9:40am so hopefully she can shed some light on why I had spotting. At first I was thinking maybe its my left ovary finally trying to work and this time around my pre-ov temps would be 96s degrees and my post ov temps would be 97s degrees. But that was just wishful thinking. The doc will be able to tell me if I o'd or not. These are the non tweaked photos so ladies feel free to tweak the pics :hugs:

Last night:


This morning:


Last night's test this morning:


----------



## skittles76

@mzswizz, you have more faith than I do. I am so not testing until I am 1 to 2 weeks late. I can't take the pressure :nope:.

As for me Af should be here by night fall. This nagging back and legs pain are Af greetings, lol. Now I want it to be here and gone by Tuesday.


----------



## mzswizz

AF is finally here!! I jump started it :haha: So this was a 25 day, anon ovulatory cycle. Cant wait for the docs.


----------



## skittles76

Hello! 

Nothing new, I am still waiting for Af. Af is suppose to be here on Tuesday or Wednesday. So far, the cramps and back pain was bad this morning, but it's less now. I checked my cervix and it seems to be high with creamy cm. But this was my last check for this cycle, it's starting to complain:haha:.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Im hoping this is your bfp in the making this cycle :thumbup:

AFM, well actually its cd27 :wacko: Flow didn't start yet. Thought I jumpstarted it because it was more brown than usual and it had a few clots (or what I thought were clots) but it only happened at that point of time. And now its right back to on and off spotting. So once again, I haven't started my actual flow yet :dohh: Oh well, atleast I got my doc appt. tomorrow at 9:40am so she can see whats going on. Hopefully, she can jumpstart my AF and then we work from there because this on and off spotting is just a pain and a waste of pads. Well, I have my 2nd job interview on Friday @ 2:15pm. And I go back to work at my job on the 27th. So if I get this job, seeing as both of them are short hour jobs, I can work both. And DH will be home in 12 days yay :happydance: So im happy for that. Hoping I get something to help with the ovulation. And through researched, learned that if you don't ovulate a cycle, it can cause spotting etc. So that's probably whats going on. I took my temp at 8:15am instead of 7am but I used a temp adjuster to adjust the temp. My actual temp is 97.33 and the adjusted temp put me at 97.06 so I used that one. And from comparing my cycles...this cycle has the lowest temps out of all cycles. So I don't know what went wrong this cycle but I sure want to find out. Hopefully I will tomorrow. Will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## Kaiecee

Had a big fight with dh its been 3 days he even refuses to see Riley how can I do that to ur own son I'm so mad I don't know what todo anymore and he even said he didn't want to be a dad anymore I hope it's just cause he's made it wasn't my idea to have kids!!!'


----------



## ColorMeFamous

OMG. Story of my life. Seriously. I hope it's just because he is mad too. That's a really low comment though. You don't say shit like that!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

So yeah, they haven't received results yet. 2-4 days until they do. Broke up with Isaac too.


----------



## mzswizz

Kaiecee-OMG im so sorry that you have to go through that. Hopefully he get his behind back to normal :hugs:

Colormefamous-Cant wait for the results and how come you and Isaac broke up?

AFM, today im cd28 and it looks like this might be a long cycle. Im still spotting, but this morning, it wasn't there but I know it will be back later this afternoon. I have my doc appt. in the next hour or so. I cant wait to go to the doc and see what happens. On a good note, im doing good in school and almost done with the program so that's good because I will be able to find a job with my certification and it will be perfect for when I conceive and also I get better hours and more pay so im focused to get the program and certification done in a month. So wish me luck on that. This cycle has its ups and downs but now I am focused to make sure my body is in tip top shape to conceive and hold a pregnancy. So let's see what the future holds. Im ready for #1 to come. I think after that I'll most likely mellow out about ttc because I would've had a first already. I think the first one is just the challenge. And I do like challenges.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Someone had a really good idea! They said to call them and get them sooner! And because he isn't mature enough for a child and he really bugs me.


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, you ahould call. I was going to ask if you can call and get the results that way instead of waiting.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I sent them a message. We shall see what they say.


----------



## mzswizz

Hopefully you get a resonse. Knowing me I would've been calling until I got someone lol/


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well their number is free in the states but not in Canada lol. Fml.


----------



## mzswizz

Well that sucks.

AFM, im back from the docs and they said I have PCOS. I am now referred to a gynecologist and my primary doctor told me I might have to see a fertility specialist.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh no :( I'm so sorry... We learnt about PCOS in bio 277 :( I hope they find a way to help you.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I am going to call to schedule an appt. and hopefully we will finally be able to conceive our LO.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Honestly, finding out what is wrong is usually the hardest step. Once you find that out then they can help you conceive. Not that it will be easy, but at least they will know how to help and what to look for now!


----------



## mzswizz

Exactly so im fine. Just ready for the next step.


----------



## skittles76

@Kaiecee, hang in there :hugs:. It seems like they all have their moments. Better have him act up now, instead of later when Riley will be able to notice. I hope he gets it out of his system soon.

@Colormefamous, WHY! I thought you guys were doing OK. 

@Mzswizz, I'm sorry about your result. Like Colormefamous said, it's better to know. At least now you know what to do next. 

As for me cd 25, and AF is still a no show. At least the back pain is no more, only my tailbone hurts when I seat. But now, I have to worry about AF and seating too long while I am on my way to Georgia :growlmad:.

Next time I'll post it will be from Georgia :happydance:.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I hope you get your BFP, Skittles!!

Yeah we were good. I think that I'm just pulling at threads, trying to keep my family together. Tonight he told me he loved me and Chanel and that when she hugged him yesterday, he felt a new kind of love he had never felt before. I don't know how to approach this. I'm scared. Ughhhh


----------



## skittles76

If you are scared there might be many reasons. Either you find him too good to be true, you find him lacking or you are scared because of past relations, scared of the result. Either reason, take your time. If he is the one, he will understand and wait for you.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It could be any of those reasons. He is very understanding. I guess I'm also scared because mom and dad got divorced after 17 years and I just don't want to do that. I don't really see relationships work ever. All my friends are divorced. And we are 20!


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Thanks yes Im glad to know now so I can fix the issue or atleast get help. And hope you got a bfp coming soon for you.

@colormefamous-I say take your time. He came into your life for a reason. You don't have to rush things and understand that yes a lot of people get married etc and end up getting divorced due to certain circumstances but you shouldn't let that scare you out of a good person and a good relationship that you deserve. Just take your time and have faith that things will be good if its meant to be. My parents are living proof that everyone may have ups and downs in their relationship but they sit there and make it work and find solutions. On the 27th of this month, they will be married for 36 years!!!!! So trust me, if you have the right mindset and so does he, then you guys will be unstoppable and untouchable. And I got married at 19 and I've been married for 4 years now and been with him for 7 years. And our relationship is strong. You just got to have an understanding and communication that's all. Hopefully everything will work out.

@kaiecee how are you?

AFM, cd29 and spotting. I don't know if I should call this AF or what because one minute its red and flow and the next minute I go to the bathroom its brown and its on and off so its very confusing so im just going to put it as spotting on this same cycle. I woke up late this morning but my temp was only 97.41 so not a big difference really. It looks like im not going to ovulate this cycle and whatever this is...is just going to drag itself out. My gynecologist appt. is on Sept. 4th at 9am. I wish it was a little earlier than that but that's the earliest day and time they can book me inside the Navy hospital here. All my docs are inside that one hospital which is great for me. Well, from seeing my doc yesterday, I was a little down because I found out my previous docs were nothing but scam artist :nope: She told me I have PCOS and since I am ttc...they should've NEVER put me on birth control. My former docs put me on birth control because they said it will help regulate my cycles because it will help remove my ovarian cysts. She told me that the birth control doesn't remove the cysts, all it does it prevent painful AFs when you have PCOS :growlmad: So I pretty much wasted time AND money on birth control for no apparent reason :growlmad: But now im just happy that these docs don't benefit from the money from our insurance. They get paid based on their rank (active duty Naval officers etc). So they have nothing to gain so they are very helpful. She gave me all the information I need and als ogave me an account to talk to her about the PCOS online etc and what I can do to help myself increase my chances to get pregnant. She is really helping me because she is determined for me to get pregnant so im thankful for that. I've never gotten this far before and FINALLY I know what's going on with me and what I need to do in order to conceive. So we shall see what Sept. 4th holds.


----------



## Kaiecee

i changed my pic so u can all see what riley looks like i think he was 5 months here :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

So big now!!! Adorable!


----------



## mzswizz

omg he is soooo handsome!!! And is your new baby going to be delivered around your anniversary time? I just noticed your ticker and your anniversary ticker are kinda close in time :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Nov 25th is our anniversary and they told me they will deliver between dec 3-6 which is good because I don't want to b in the hospital for me birthday dec 11th 

At least we will have an early Xmas present :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee your anniversary is my dad's birthday! 

AFM, cd30 today and you already know..Im still have a random spotting/bleeding cycle. Hoping this doesn't continue on for weeks. Im hoping it atleast stops by the time I get to my gynecologist appt in 3 weeks but we shall see. Thinking about just changing to tampons instead of keep wasting good pads...or maybe panty liners :shrug: Don't know yet. Well I only have 4 more modules to go before I have completed the medical coding and billing program :happydance: Im getting closer and closer to achieving my goal. Also, tomorrow I get to pick up my new dog :happydance: She got spayed yesterday so she has to be in their care for 48 hours before they can release her to me just to make sure she is recovering fine. Tomorrow morning, Im going to the store to buy her pet bed, the kennel, collar and leash, dog bowls, etc. Im super excited cant wait. DH will be home next Friday so im happy. Also, cant wait for my doc appt. So just pretty much got to wait for everything :haha:


----------



## skittles76

Hello from Georgia!

@Kaiecee, he is so adorable.

@Colormefamous, I was worse than you, lol. All my immediate friends are divorcees, but one of them and she's been married for 16 years. So I always thought that married people sucked :haha:. But I have been happily married for 2 yrs and almost 6 months. So far I am enjoying it. It all about respect, respect and respect. Once you respect yourself and your mate you are good.

@Mzswizz, congrats on the puppy. I actually had a puppy as a passenger, lol. A shih tzu, he was 6 months old. I drop him off for my friend in Georgia. He was so playful and loving.

As for me, Af showed her ugly head the day that I was moving. Yuck!. My back was killing me during the last 5 hrs off the drive. I wanted to kill someone, lol. Dh saved me when he gave me some aleve.
Now I am settling down to life in Georgia and so far I am loving it :happydance:.


----------



## mzswizz

Glad you are enjoying your life in Georgia!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, today is cd32. The spotting has subsided so im hoping that means my body is TRYING to gear up for ov again. It's a little pinkish but it was there only once when I wiped so it looks like its on its way out :happydance: Today is my 2nd job interview and I will be leaving in the next hour or so. Sooo I have decided to pamper myself a little today. I have went to the nail salon and had my eyebrows waxed..which was well needed :haha: And I might go back after the interview to go get a pedicure because its just something about the mini massages that make you feel so much better :blush: DH will be home next Friday so Im happy about that. After he comes home, in the following week or so is my apt :thumbup: And DH is coming with me so atleast he will have all the info. Who knows..they might just ask him to do a semen analysis. Im just ready for the process to begin. Im hoping to atleast get pregnant before he goes on deployment next year. That's the goal. So just occupying my time until then. Plus, here a couple pics of Ellie my new dog!
 



Attached Files:







elliemae.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0









elliemae2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kaiecee

what a cute dog :)

so im almost mostly packed but cant seem to find a place to move which freaks me out i have to be out 1st oct 

so im stuck on finding another boys name if anyone has any ideas please send them my way :)

hope everyones good anf enjoying the last weeks of summer :)


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee-Thanks. And hopefully you will be able to find a place before the 1st of oct. How are you and your oh doing? Also, as far as boy names...hmmm Brandon, Reece, Tristan, Daniel, Simon...I can go on for days lol :haha:

AFM, im cd33 today and spotting has went away completely :thumbup: My temps are still in normal range so I wonder if my body is going to try and ov again :shrug: If it does..im hoping its around the time dh comes back from detachment. I had my 2nd job interview yesterday and it went pretty good. I will know if I have the job by Sunday. Im also going to apply to a job that's around 25-30 mins away. Even though its a drive, if it pays better and I get more hours...then the drive wouldn't matter to me. Nothing really to report also. Ellie is doing wonderful here and she is a very good listener etc. Glad I was able to get here :thumbup: Well that's it for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

mzswizz 
keep going with the names :)

dh and i are good hes made everthing good :) but i have to admit no talking to him for so many days sucks and its only happened 2 times and i dont plan on doing that again 

dh might of found a place ill find out in a couple day keep your fingers crossed :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-hows everything?

@colormefamous-did you find out the results yet?

@skittles-Hows everything?

AFM, im on cd38 and DH will be back home tomorrow yay :happydance: Missed him dearly. Im going to be busy with school work today and finish the final touches of cleaning up so dh can come into a freshly fresh, clean house. Kinda hard to keep clean because Ellie loves to play around and knock stuff over :haha: But I cant wait to see DH. Today, im going to call a few other places to see if they are hiring but we shall see. DH and I video chatted yesterday and just from seeing him, I felt like a little girl in high school with a crush and he finally recognized me. I couldn't start blushing and smiling so I can just imagine how we will act once we see each other. Im still waiting to ovulate. Gyn appt is in 2 weeks so Im just ready to get the help we been longing for.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Colormeamous, how are you?. Did you get the result yet?

@Mzswizz, better you than I. One day dogsitting from Florida to Georgia was one enough for me. I love them, but hate the work, lol.

@Kaiecee, Luca, Damian, Archer, Kase, Logan, Kayden.

As for me cd 10 and ovulation in 2 days, maybe. This cycle Dh and I we're trying the legs up after dtd. I heard that it does not make a diference unless you have a curve something, lol. Oh well!, we are trying everything to make it work. 

At the moment Dh has so many jobs to pick from that it's funny. He got a transfer from his previous job, but since he did not know if he was going to get the transfer on time for the move, he had applied to a few places, and behold, every single one of them gave him a response, lol. So now it's :wacko:.
As for my job, I am starting on the 2nd. Well needed break :happydance: for baby dancing.


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats on the job skittles! And Ellie is a sweetheart but she has her playful, clumsy moments :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

i like the name kayden but not sure dh does

color: did u get the results?

ive been really sick this wek im used to since its the norm thru all my pregnancies but it sucks sometimes

hope all of u ladies are doing good dh fell asleep eaarly tonight so maybe i will

oh i forgot to say riley now sits up all by himself and his 2nd tooth at the bottom has come out :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-wow Riley is becoming a big boy now. And hope you feel better.

AFM, im cd39 today. My temp went up but I think it was a fluke. I was drinking yesterday so I think that's why my temp went up today. We will see what tomorrow's temp looks like. DH comes home today so im happy about that also. Well, that's it for me for now.


----------



## skittles76

Hi

@Mzswizz, so happy for you :happydance:. Enjoy Dh homecoming.

@Kaiecee, how's the sickness. Didn't you feel the same with Riley?. Did anything work?

@Colormefamous, everything ok?

As for me cd 12 and seeing lots of ewcm :happydance:. I usually I do not notice it, because of all the baby :blush:dancing. But, I noticed it an hour ago, so Dh is taking a nap at the moment, but not for long :haha:.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles Don't you love how we pounce on our DHs when its that time! :haha:

AFM, im on cd40 today. Looks like this is going to be another long cycle. I picked DH up last night and as you can tell by my chart...we have been dtd since he has arrived home :haha: My theory was right, yesterday's temp was a fluke and due to me drinking. In a way I am happy because atleast now I can catch ov if it happens because dh is here :happydance: Well that's all for now.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

We got the results back. HE IS HER DADDY!!! We are both ecstatic and love her more than life itself! Couldn't imagine our lives without her <3


----------



## mzswizz

yay congrats color!!!! I knew it! :happydance:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks!! I did too :) so happy!!


----------



## mzswizz

glad to see him finally stepping up


----------



## Kaiecee

she is so cute and im happy with the esults how is it going with the baby daddy?

ive reatched v-day on ffriday 24 weeks :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Things are so great! We see him tomorrow! He loves her more than anything in the world! Always showing her off to everyone! His family just adores her!! Just wish we would work out.


----------



## skittles76

Congratulation Colormefamous. I am so happy for you three :happydance:. I wish you the best for the future.


----------



## mzswizz

@color hopefully it all works out for you.

AFM, im cd41 today and my temp took a complete nose dive today :shrug: Hopefully its ov time finally. But once again, will have to wait until to see what the next 2 days' temps look like. Not getting my hopes up this time so we shall see. If it is ov..then we bd'd enough to try and catch the egg. If it's not, then I will be waiting for my appt. to see what happens. Well that's it for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

color: have u talked to him about getting back togeather?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

No not yet. Neither of us are ready yet. We will see if he stick around for her. He's so good with my girls. I really hope things do work out! I just don't know how I'd even bring it up!


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Colormefamous, you might not even have to bring it up. With him getting so close to the kids, it's a good sign. Guys that do not want to stick around usually does not want any attachment. Take your time.

@Kaiecee, how's the sickness? And how's Riley older brothers doing?

@Mzswizz, I try to add a pic of the doggy, but no luck yet.

As for me cd 15, I ovulated sometime on cd 13. Now I am just waiting!
I started to walk 1 mile in the Am with hubby and my muscles are sweetly aching :haha:. But, I am going to keep up with the working out.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah. When he's ready for a relationship he will tell me. Maybe we will grow too!! We used to fight all the time and haven't had a problem since he has stepped up!


----------



## Kaiecee

sick still and the bigger boys are ok i just cant wait to get my internet back with wifi we took a crappy company i hate sitting at the computer its much easier to do everything thru my iphone


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Wait, how many kids do you have?


----------



## Kaiecee

this will b my 4th boy


----------



## mzswizz

how's everyone doing?

@Kaiecee wow you are going to be a busy mommy!!

@colormefamous I agree. When he is ready he will let you know :thumbup:

AFM, today is cd45. No ov has occurred yet. My temp dropped lower than yesterday's temp but my temp's have been doing that and nothing happens so im not really counting on this time to be any different. Next Saturday is DH's birthday so im trying to save up some money so I can get him a cake and his bday gift is a video game but I pay for that on the 17th because that's when it comes out. Im moving along in school work. I have 3 modules after this current module and then I will be finished. My goal is almost complete. Like I said, Im trying to complete this program in a month. I think I can do it because Sept. 29th will make it a month and I may be done before that so fingers crossed. My friend suppose to be moving up here on the 28th of September so im just preparing for that. Also, 2 members from DH's squadron wants to come together and hang out because we are close in age and have a lot in common which I think is a good idea. The only difference is they have children and we don't but I know in due time it will happen. I feel that God is waiting until I finish school and start the new job before he gives us our blessing which I don't mind because that will help us save up money also. Im just hoping to get a bfp before this year is up. I go back to work tomorrow even though I am dreading it. I will be working Friday-Monday then Wednesday and then Friday. Also, I have to go to work from 5am-1:30pm on Sunday :wacko: I don't know how im going to manage that. But I believe I will get through it. On the 27th...my parents celebrated their 36th year anniversary :happydance: Pic of my parents below....I know I look exactly like my dad :blush:
 



Attached Files:







parents.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Four boys?! Keep trying until you get a girl lol!!


Ahaha boys and their video games ;) god works in mysterious ways! He very well could be waiting until everything is perfect!! Oh wow yeah you look like your dad haha!!!

Soooo TODAY I GOT ACCEPTED INTO COLLEGE!' YAY!!! Going into the LPN program!!! So excited!!


----------



## mzswizz

congrats COLORMEFAMOUS!!! for school. And yes they have always said im my daddy's twin :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, today marks cd1. 47 day cycle with no ovulation. Glad that my doc appt. is in 3 days so we can start from the beginning and see what happens. Last night, DH and I went to a party at the house from one of his friend's from the squadron. We had a blast and I made 2 new friends who are also military wives. So they helped out a lot and I was able to feed my baby holding addiction because she has a 6 month old daughter and I totally fell in love. DH fell in love too and I cant wait for us to have a LO. Well that's it for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on school I'm hoping my next one if there is a next one it will finally be my girl :) 

I feel so big and some days uncomfortable


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizz, :haha:, i get the "you are your daddy's spitting image" all the time, now it's your turn. And as you, I don't know if I ovulated or not this cycle.

@Kaiecee, I hope you feel more comfortable. 

@Colormefamous, congrats on your acceptance. How are the kiddies doing?

As for me, cd 23 and no symptoms, beside one of my boob hurting when I go up or down the stairs, lol. My acid reflux is kicking my butt, since I have been eating a lot of tomatoes base dishes lately, which I need to stop asap. 
Oh yeah, I almost forgot, my sister in law is pregnant. I still have not called her to congratulate her since she only told the hubby. It actually makes it easier for me. She can keep it to herself, because I do not have any intention of sharing when my turn comes, I just have hubby send them some pics :haha:.

UPDATE: Af is on the way. The back pain and tummy growling just started over an hour ago, yicks.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles I know I definitely didn't ov last cycle. So now just waiting to ov this cycle.

AFM, im on cd4 today and my cycle is still very heavy. I went to my doc appt. and DH came with me and it went very well. I did labs and I have a pelvic u/s scheduled on Monday so they can see the cysts. Also, I got to make a follow up appt. in 2 weeks because....HE IS GOING TO PUT ME ON CLOMID!!! :happydance: Finally things are moving. So im going to get put on clomid for this cycle. Im super happy.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhh! I hope someone conceives soon!! Lol!!

Me and the kids are great! Stuart has totally stepped up and has told me we should try to work things out. He's stepped up and taken Chanel as his own too. So happy :) I guess everything does happen for a reason!


----------



## mzswizz

im trying im trying!!! lol


AFM, im cd9 today and the bleeding is still here. DH's birthday was Saturday and we had a blast. Even though, we were hung over the following day and had to go to work, we still had fun. It was nothing but music, food, drinks, and close people. So it was a good time. I had my u/s appt. today @ 3pm which I had to reschedule due to me not being able to make it on time because I got off work @ 3pm. So its been rescheduled for Thursday @ 3pm. And im off that day so that's good. Cant believe that my Clomid appt. is next week :thumbup: Time is really flying by so that's good. I've been a little busy bee. I've been working and taking care of school so hopefully I will be done soon which if im as determined as I am..I will be. Im ready to start my career now with higher pay and better benefits :thumbup: So we shall see. That's all for now.


----------



## skittles76

Hello 

@Mzswizz, happy that you going to be on Clomid :happydance:. I have my own appointment next month, who knows I might be following you.

@Kaiecee, the next one might be your girl. I heard that certain time and position helps.

@Colormefamous, some more pics please, I want to see how big she got.

As for me cd 29 with major back pain or better yet, butt pain, yicks. The pain comes and goes, but it hurt more when I am laying down, I can't seem to find a good position. The only time that I am pain free is when I am standing.
Af is taking her sweet time this cycle, hate it.
It seems like my Af switch every 3 to 4 months now, that something I will have to tell my doctor. 
I hope everyone is having a pain free day :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles hope the pain goes away for you!

AFM, cd10 and its still a light flow. Hopefully the bleeding ends soon for me. Next week I have my doc appt. and Thursday I go in for the u/s. I am completely tired from work. I only have Thursday off this week. I was also planning to go shopping and get a tattoo next Tuesday but I don't know. I've been working and doing school work. I don't really get enough rest also so I been very cranky. Nothing else to report here.


----------



## Kaiecee

I had my second boy on clomid first shot so good luck can't wait u might have some discomfort I felt like my overies were 10 times bigger lol all worth it 

Color: 
So happy for ur family happy he's come around :)

Skittles:
Ill try anything for my little girl I can't believe I got pregnant so fast this time since Riley was long but I'm wondering if I should go on birth control this time or not but don't want to get pregnant too fast either


----------



## mzswizz

thanks for the heads up kaiecee :haha:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Here she is!!! Her daddy told me he wants us to be together. Joked around about us getting married and trying for a boy. Maybe things are starting to look up?


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like things are getting better for you two. Hopefully all works out. Sometimes it takes that little blessings for brighter days.


----------



## Kaiecee

I can't wait to have a little girl some day :) 

I was thinking of boys names I like Finn but haven't asked dh's opinion yet what do u ladies thing I'm having a hard time finding a name


----------



## mzswizz

Finn is nice or Finley. 

AFM, im on cd15 today. I have noticed that my temps have been very low after I got the high temp the day after AF ended. I think its due to our room freezing I guess. But im not putting much thought into it. In 3 days, I will be at my doc appt. and we finally get some information. I don't know if DH will be coming with me or not because he has to work so its going to me going there which is okay because the hospital is on the base where he works so he might just get a chance to go. I get paid tomorrow so im happy and then Tuesday, the girls and I are getting our tattoos!! Im excited and this will be my first tattoo so pray for me :haha: Im getting a tattoo on my back (left shoulder blade side) and its of flowers that my friends drew for me so im excited. Hoping it comes out fine. Well that's it for me.


----------



## Kaiecee

I already have a finlay in my baby group I'm so stuck on names maybe he will be born without a name lol


----------



## skittles76

@ Colormefamous, she is so adorable. She got mommy exotic look.

@Mzswizz, I hope you gt the rest you need. I am counting days for you too, go Clomid!

@Kaiecee, I vote for no on the birth control :haha:, but your doctor might tell you yes. Who knows, every one is different. Now I am thinking about girls too, NAAAAAAA!, LOL.

As for me, cd 5, Af is out, YES. This was the worst cycle ever, I never want to have one like it again. This cycle I am taking all my vitamin (iron, calcium, maca, folic acid) I have been taking them before but I stop. 

My goal is to get pregnant before the year is over :happydance:. Let's get it on!


----------



## Kaiecee

I figure what happens happens but is like to start at 6 months but I've been blessed it happened so fast compared to when trying with Riley


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee hoping you can find a baby name :thumbup:

@skittles my goal is to be pregnant before this year is over too :thumbup:

AFM, im on cd15 today. I have noticed that my temps have been very low after I got the high temp the day after AF ended. I think its due to our room freezing I guess. But im not putting much thought into it. In 3 days, I will be at my doc appt. and we finally get some information. I don't know if DH will be coming with me or not because he has to work so its going to me going there which is okay because the hospital is on the base where he works so he might just get a chance to go. I get paid tomorrow so im happy and then Tuesday, the girls and I are getting our tattoos!! Im excited and this will be my first tattoo so pray for me :haha: Im getting a tattoo on my back (left shoulder blade side) and its of flowers that my friends drew for me so im excited. Hoping it comes out fine. Well that's it for me.


----------



## Kaiecee

Just waiting on my diabetes test hopefully its negative this time :)


----------



## skittles76

Got my hair braided. Y'all like?
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-31 20.44.45-2.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## skittles76

@Kaiecee, I have my fx for you :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

I love your hair skittles!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

this is the tat im going to have done..what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







crystal made tat.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mzswizz

here is the finishing product
 



Attached Files:







mi tat1.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1









mi tat2.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









mi tat3.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the hair and the tattoos ladies :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Kaiecee!!!


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i got prescribed Clomid! I start it on my next cycle :happydance: Also, found out that I dont have PCOS but i do have anovulatory cycles because he said that my progesterone levels are low. So fxed for next cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

how are you ladies?

AFM, im cd19 today. My temp dropped today to the lowest it has been for this cycle. Im still early in the cycle so I don't know what's going to happen as of right now. DH and I dtd anyways just to make sure we are covering our bases. Well, I am almost done with school :happydance: And on top of that, in 3 weeks, I will be getting my tattoo colored in and DH will be with me so its our little bond time. Im going to be saving up with each paycheck I get :thumbup: The tattoo artist said it shouldn't be much, price wise, but im going to atleast have $80 with me because that is how much it cost me to get it done. So we will see. Im ready to try the Clomid but nervous because I think we might miss the window seeing that DH isn't really going to be here as much between next month-December. Hopefully, SOMETHING happens and we are able to make it happen. If not, then there's always January when he comes back from his detachment. So we shall see. Trying to get pregnant before March because that's when he goes on deployment. His deployment is 6 months and also when I give birth...they will fly him back here so he can be there for the labor and also give him some time off so he can spend time with the baby and I so it will all work out for us. Just patiently waiting now.


----------



## mzswizz

Its been pretty quiet in here.

AFM, im on cd21 today and feeling pretty good. Well, if tomorrow's temp is 97.15 or higher...then I will have my crosshairs for the 19th :happydance: Just my luck I ov right when I get the Clomid :haha: I hope I do ov so I can have atleast a chance BEFORE getting on the Clomid :thumbup: If I do get the crosshairs...I o'd rather early this cycle compared to my normal cd24 or around a little after that. So this is good. Also, while dtd :blush: I started spotting :dohh: I actually had spotting right BEFORE dtd but I didn't know for sure. But while dtd, I saw it afterwards FOR SURE. It wasn't red at all. It was just a light pink. Im thinking ov spotting maybe :shrug: Even though I never had that before. I knew it couldn't have been ib because I didn't get a confirmed ov yet and I knew it couldn't be AF because bleeding JUST ended 10 days ago. So Im writing it off as ov spotting or after ov spotting maybe. Because it did occur yesterday the day after my temp had dropped super low. So maybe that's what it is. I hope so :thumbup: So now tomorrow if I get my crosshairs (FXed I do) then I am officially in the 2ww and will be 3dpo :happydance: Im hoping I catch the eggy this time around because it seems like my body is really doing its on thing and its perfect timing. Lastly, I finished the online program for medical coding and billing :happydance: Now, I just have to talk to someone to see what is the next step :thumbup:


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies

@Kaiecee, thank you. How are you?

@Colormefamous, happy to hear that everything is working out for you guys. I wish you the best.

@Mzswizz, Yay to Clomid. But, wouldn't it be funny if you get your BFP before you start the Clomid :haha:.

As for me, I am waiting on ovulation, 2 more days, but it feels like I ovulated yesterday, because I felt the pain that I get around that time. Either way, I dtd, so I am covered.


----------



## mzswizz

My dh was saying that also. And now it looks like I may have o'd 3 days ago :haha: Looks like we got our bases covered. And fxed you catch that egg so we can be bump buddies.

AFM, im cd22 today and I got my crosshairs. But I don't know if they are accurate because I had to wake up at 4:30am to go to work at 5am instead of my normal 7am. So with that being said, I had used a temp adjuster and used the temp it gave me so should I go with that? Also, I have been on and off spotting. Its always a very faint/light pink and its just spots never consistent. I would say I have like a few drops and then its done for the day. Also, I only start spotting when dh and I dtd so I don't know what's going on. Im going to take a nap and then take my temp and see if it is close to the temp adjuster's temp. I finished school so now im just waiting for my final grade. Im going back to complete the Medical Administrative Assistant certification once I get my final grade. So I will be calling the school tomorrow so I can get it started. Well, I don't know what my body is doing but hoping its a bfp at the end of this cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

Heartburn is killing me still have to find a place to move and I'd like that before baby comes in about 10 weeks


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee Cant believe you almost done with your pregnancy already?!

AFM, im on cd23/4dpo and my temp is still increasing :thumbup: This is actually a very high temp for me. I don't know what the spotting was all about but hopefully it has ended. It only comes if something goes "inside". But other than that, I don't see it. So I guess that is a good thing :thumbup: Im hoping this is my bfp in the making. I also woke up sweating and with a stuffy nose which hasn't happened. But I thought maybe it was because we had the heater on so it was hot but DH wasn't hot at all. And when I took my temp after waking up, that's when it was 98.03. I thought maybe I was getting sick but nope. Not hot anymore, my nose isn't stuffy but I still got a headache and I think its because im hungry. But like DH says, we just got to wait it out now to see what happens. Usually, I have a fall back temp around 4-5dpo so let's see if I get it tomorrow. Actually, out of all my ov charts, this one looks pretty good right about now so we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 5dpo today and I had my fallback temp today which I had expected. Also, the spotting has stopped since yesterday so that's good. When I researched about ovulation spotting, I read through a few websites that said it can lasts up to 5 days and it would be brown or pink in color. Mines was a light pink and occurred since 1dpo and lasted for a total of 4 days :thumbup: So sounds like it falls into the ovulation spotting category. I also read that ovulation spotting could be a good sign of fertility also :thumbup: I have my FXed that this will result in a bfp for us. But all we can do is wait and see what happens. Also, I have found the cb digis that tells you how far along you are at walmart. So I will be purchasing those once I get paid :thumbup: Im thinking either Tuesday or Wednesday im going to test if I don't start AF around 12dpo. So we shall see. So far, things are looking pretty good.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fingers crossed for u :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee. Im hoping this is it


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 6dpo today. Seems like the 2ww is going by pretty fast. Hmm my temps are low also ever since 5dpo. I wonder why...maybe its a progesterone thing. Will see about that after this cycle. Anyways, I have been very irritable and feeling sick and tired lately. I think its really all in my head actually so im just going to see what happens at the end of this cycle. Hoping its a bfp in the making.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 7dpo and my temp dropped below the CL this morning. I also am getting loads of cm. Today, I feel like crap. I got a headache and felt on and off nauseous today. I don't know whats going on but hopefully Im not getting the stomach bug or something. I work tomorrow later in the day so atleast I can catch up on sleep. I got my medical coding books today also. I feel tired and sick so if I don't really be on today, its because im resting up. In my head, im thinking its pregnancy related (well atleast that's what im hoping) but then again, it can go either way. We shall just wait and see.


----------



## Kaiecee

Having issues with dh he's really on my nerves


----------



## mzswizz

what's wrong now?

AFM, im 8dpo already. Usually time goes by sooo slow but this time, it is flying by. My temp today wasn't up by much but atleast it went back up and not down :thumbup: I took it at 7am after waking up randomly around 5 something am and it was 97.26 and then I fell back asleep and woke up around 11am and took my temp and it was 97.84. That's a big difference but I still went with the 7am temp. Hoping this will lead to a bfp but with the temps looking low to me...I don't think so. But fxed that I still have a chance.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's him babying his dog and choosing him over everyone it's starting to get on my nerves and it isn't right he's now putting the dog outside the room but I'm still sleeping downstairs tonight to show him how serious I am about this


----------



## mzswizz

wow a dog?! He has some serious prioritizing to do.

AFM, today marks 9dpo for me. Well, today I had to wake up at 5am to go to Seattle to take my friend to her doc appt. @ 8:45am (Seattle is 2 hrs away). I took my temp and was surprised to see it at 97.27 being that it was 5am and I used a temp adjuster which put me at 97.67 which seems pretty accurate. I've realized from all the times I did ov, AF usually comes the day after 12dpo. So I have 3 more days to see what's going to happen. If my temp starts dropping, then I will know that AF is on its way. I should be expecting AF by Tuesday so we shall see what happens. Im getting more cm and I think its from the prenatal vitamins im taking. Also, I have mild cramping. But don't know if its just pms or pregnancy related. But the next few days of temps should tell me what's going on.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

@Mzswizz, fx for you. Let does 3 days come and goes with no AF.

@Kaiecee, I'm not a dog lover, never the less having one sleeping in my bedroom. What about if you tell him that you don't feel good when the dog is sleeping there?. 

@Kaiecee, Hi, how are you?

As for me cd 18 and I think I ovulated around cd 12 or 13. This cycle made it a month since I started to take the Maca regularly. I am going to see if it makes a difference or not.
Next week I am starting with a new pill that one off my friend told me about. She started to use it after she miscarried at 7 weeks and she could not conceive again after almost a year and a half.. It's a mushrooms pill name Reishi. She had really good result, now she's pregnant with twins, going at 4 months now. So if hubby little soldiers made it in this cycle, i'll never know if it works or not. If not.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles hoping you get a bfp this cycle.

AFM, I don't know if prenatal vitamins are causing me to have loads of milky white discharge but I have been leaking it like crazy for the past 2-3 days and its odorless and doesn't itch. I just have this "Wet" feeling and go to the bathroom to see it ALL OVER MY UNDIES.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 10dpo and my temp is 97.81 today. Earlier, it was 97.29 but I knew that it was because I was freezing. So this morning, DH closed the windows and I was able to sleep for 3 hrs and when I took my temp, it was at 97.81 which is accurate to me. Usually, I feel warm when I wake up, but DH had the windows completely open which made me freezing when I woke up. Also, was thinking the prenatal vitamins were causing me to have milky white discharge but couldn't find anything that stated that. Also the discharge came before I took my daily prenatal so im thinking, the vitamins didn't cause it at all. Don't know what did but I know atleast I know its not from DH. Today, im a little down because I got a phone call from my mom letting me know my uncle just passed this morning due to unknown causes for now. Well, that's it.


----------



## skittles76

@Colomefamous, I meant to say Hi!, but I put Kaicee's name, lol.

@Mzswizz, I am sorry about your loss :hugs:, my sincere condolences to you and your family. 


As for me cd 20 about 7 or 8 dpo. With my first pee I had a very light pink spotting :shrug:. I look for more spotting throughout the day and nothing. I was thinking maybe Af was 7 days early :nope:. The only other unusual was the fact that I have been gassy all afternoon after a bowl of cereal. I am lactose intolerant so I drink Lactaid, but I got gassy minus the crampS.

I guess something new with every cycle :haha:.


----------



## Kaiecee

I won after 2 days and no sex dog is finally outside the room and it better stay like that this time


----------



## skittles76

@ Kaiecee,:thumbup:, you did it. Good for you, oh the power of good old sex! lol.

As for me the spotting continues tonight, seem like af :growlmad:


----------



## Kaiecee

That sucks about af plus that it's early too


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, well ladies I tested today at 12dpo and it was a BFN. But atleast I got my Clomid for next month AND progesterone cream :happydance: Even though I started late this cycle, I just started it today so that my body can start adjusting to it. Hoping this will work. Now im definitely anxious about next cycle.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy ladies! Been so busy with school!! K so I had sex on the 13 (we used a condom but it fell off). I can't get mirena until the 20 of November. I'm freak out because I'm 4 days late. I've been spotting on and off for a while but no period. Took one test, said negative. Going to take another. Urgh.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Colormeamous, have you been late before? Sometimes, when you are stressing it could make it late too. If not, and you can't take the waiting game, go to your doctor and have them do a blood test.

@Mzswizzz, I can't wait for the next cycle. We both starting on something new. Hope it works for us :happydance:.

@Kaiecee, I'm not even surprise or chock by my cycles anymore, lol.

As for me cd 22 and I am still spotting here and there. The thing about this spotting is today it was brown and that was in the am. At the moment I check my cervix and it's very light brown with heavy creamy cm :shrug:. No clue of what's happening. My back is also hurting, but on the low side type of pain. 
Let tomorrow bring new findings :haha:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Color:
Maybe ur period is out if wack still from having a baby but look at me I got pregnant on my 2nd cycle of my period coming back so it is possible 

Skittles:
Don't u just hate ur cycles sometimes I hope next onto is it month and no suprises 

Mrz:
I really hope clomid works for u first cycle did for me with my second pregnancy I've got everything crossed for u it's exciting


----------



## mzswizz

thanks ladies. im still waiting on af to get here. im 14dpo today and still no sign of AF. I guess that's a good thing though because now my LP has lengthened.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

@Colormefamous, what is the verdict? I hope it's what you wishes? :hugs:

@Mzswizz, AF might not show up :haha:.

@Kaiecee, Mzswizz and I won't have to comb every thread to find answer when we get pregnant,we have you and Colormefamous, :thumbup:. Just be ready for all my questions.

As for me CD 24 and the spotting is gone. I have the dripping kind of discharge, yuck, I have to wear a panty liner. Now I am having shooting pain in the vajayjay :blush:, the same I get when Af is on the way. While typing I am laying on my boobs and they are killing me, they feels like they are going to explode, lol, all AF symptoms for me. Af is to be here on Tuesday, so 4 more days of wondering :dohh:.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles Im thinking AF is not coming anytime soon :dohh: Also speaking of discharge mines is white/clear and super stretchy as if I just had sex with dh :shrug: Don't know what's that about.


----------



## Kaiecee

Might of found a house for the 1st of nov let's keep our fingers crossed


----------



## mzswizz

fxed for you


----------



## Kaiecee

Got the house it's a Swiss house up in the north where it's very beautiful


----------



## mzswizz

yay congrats Kaiecee!!! When will you be moving in?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Congrats Kaiecee!!!

Came back negative. Still haven't gotten it. I'm 9 days late. I'm usually never late haha! Can't be though... Halloween is my conception day ;)


----------



## mzswizz

When is Halloween for you? Over here in the u.s. it is on October 31st.

AFM, im 17dpo and still no sign of AF just loads of discharge. So just still taking the progesterone and just awaiting AF to come on through. I took a hpt around 12-13dpo and it was negative so just waiting for AF.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, i am 18dpo today. Not really hopeful at this time about us catching the egg. I have o'd but now my temps are stable. I think that maybe the progesterone cream has something to do with that maybe :shrug: But I have taken a hpt at 12dpo which was a BFN so either AF is just being whacky again or i could've went through fertilization later or o'd but wasnt successful so my body doesnt know what to do. So many things could be the answer. I have no pregnancy symptoms at all so im pretty sure im not pregnant. Im just trying to see AF so i can start on the Clomid before dh leaves october 20th. But all we can do is just wait. Well atleast i got alot to keep me occupied. Well thats all.


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Mzswizz, fx for you, at least you are still technically in.
 
@Kaiecee, nice. I hope that it's cozy for you and the kiddies.

@Colormefamous, I don't know if I should be happy or not be for you? :shrug:

As for me, cd 2, Af was here on Sunday. It almost ruined my day, but, I didn't let it. I had the most wonderful day with one of my best friend and her family. We drove an hour away to them, but, I had so much fun with Dh. We are actually invited to do it all over again this coming Saturday! I can't wait. Something to keep my mind off baby making :happydance:. 

I am starting with the new pill on Friday and hope that it works, but I am going to give it 2 months, if not, back to a new doctor.


----------



## mzswizz

im going to stop the progesterone cream. FF now has me at 16dpo because it is saying ov occurred on the 21st instead of the 19th. Im thinking the more I take the cream, the longer its gona be before AF arrives.


----------



## Kaiecee

I never Knew Thats What the progesterone would do


----------



## Kaiecee

We're suppose to leave the 21st just hope we can get ago if deal on a moving company 

I'll be 31 weeks on Friday getting close and I'm getting a little neurvous at least this time the house were moving into will be cleaned by a company before we arrive which really helps and saves us time :)


----------



## mzswizz

thats awesome and wow Kaiecee youre pregnancy is flying on by.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so exhausted hope I can get some rest tomorrow 

So how's everyone doing on this cycle I can't wait for a bfp

Riley has had a bad rash for over a month I've gone 5 times to his dr. So now he's got a new cream hope that works.


----------



## mzswizz

Hope riley gets better soon.

AFM, im cd1 today. AF finally has decided to show her face. From the looks of it, by the time i stop taking the Clomid, dh should be back home within the time frame of ovulation. But I have of women not ovulating until cd25 etc which is even better because then DH will be here for sure. Im just hoping we are able to ovulate on Clomid the first time and be able to conceive on the 50mg. Dont get me wrong, i want to have a child and increase our chances of conceiving, but i heard the higher the dosage, the higher the chances of multiples and i dont think we would be able to handle multiples at the moment but at the same time i would be blessed with whatever God bless us with. Im thinking the 50mg might just work because it usually doesnt take my body long to have effects after i take prescriptions etc just like how my temps started becoming stable after taking the progesterone cream. So im hoping it does the same with the Clomid. FXed that i ov when dh comes back home from detachment which would be on cd19. So we shall see. Well time to go back to sleep because my throat is sore a and just wanted to update you ladies.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait for ur clomid cycle I hope it works first shot :) fingers crossed


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee thanks I hope so too! I love coming on here because you ladies have been helping me through this journey while people always look at my DH and I and just tell us to wait it out because kids are expensive blah blah blah and im like if I was a person that's super fertile and could get pregnant the first time.....then I would be like whenever it happens. BUT since im not...im like we have to do the necessary steps which can take awhile so the longer I wait the less my chances are of having atleast 2 kids. Im not trying to wait forever.


----------



## Kaiecee

I really hate when people say that kids are expensive plus it's always people with kids who say that so it's ok for them to have the experience with kids but not us ya I don't think so if u budget anything is possible I don't make a ton of money and we have everything we need


----------



## mzswizz

that's exactly how I feel. Im like so you all can have the privilege to have kids but you tell us to wait it out as long as possible?! I want kids and so does DH so why do we have to wait it out as long as possible?! In my head, if we know how to budget then we shall be okay. And in the real world, we will never save up enough money to be like okay now we can have a child so I don't know why people keep telling us to wait.


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't listen to people go with ur heart and what u both want ur both obviously ready and like I said u will adjust to paying for stuff and I don't find babies cost that much anyways


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah they don't and Ive realized that all the stuff we would need for baby is actually cheap here and I know the brands and all to use so im pretty sure we will survive. Thanks Kaiecee. How are you doing?

AFM, im on cd2 and this AF has been pretty nice to me. Even though it is very heavy, I have no pain at all which is good. Today, im going to pamper myself by doing my nails and hanging with the girls. DH will be leaving next Sunday for his detachment. Im going to miss him but its a good thing I got the girls here and he is only going to be gone for 10 days. I have my appt. to the hair salon on Thursday so im excited because I need my hair trimmed again. I've realized that my hair is growing faster now so it looks like I might need a trim every other month or so. Also, im doing good in my school work. I have been procrastinating a little bit but im going to get to it as we speak. Well that's all for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Tonight I'm super uncomfortable I'm hungry but I feel as my belly will explode maybe it's the position of him but it's not fun 

I'm still looking for a name for him and were moving in about a week can't wait to get out of here 

Riley has a dr appointment with his dr on tue so I hope she can figure out why he's getting this rash if not I'll ask for a referral to a specialist 

Mrz:
About the baby topic u will have 9 months to get everything u need look at me I think I have enough formula until he's at least 6 months already and wipes and diapers I'm good for at least 3 months so just stock up when there are deals :)


----------



## mzswizz

Hoping the rash goes away. And yes I always see lots of deals with baby items so I will be stocking up.


----------



## Kaiecee

Before I conceived Riley I had bought so much stuff even my crib because I knew that it would happen it could have back fired but I had faith it would happen


----------



## mzswizz

Same here. that's what I plan on doing.

AFM, im cd3 today and in 2 more days I start taking the Clomid yay :happydance: AF is still heavy but no pain so im happy. Currently, im just doing school work and saving up money for my 2nd and last tattoo that I want on my side for my birthday. But other than that, nothing new.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait till u can test :)


----------



## mzswizz

I cant wait neither. I start taking the Clomid tomorrow :happydance: Hoping that we can get a chance to try this 1st cycle..if not im hoping we can try the next cycle but we shall see. Right now, its 10pm so still cooking dinner. Very tired between work, watching my friends kids, taking the dog out for a walk, cooking and now time for school work. Atleast im getting some experience in dealing with 2 kids close in age at once :thumbup: Im like a super substitute mom :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Let me know after a couple days if u feel it working also what kind of tattoo are you going to get ?


----------



## mzswizz

im going to get a tattoo on my side and its going to be butterflies. I love butterflies, flowers and hearts. And I will let you know. So far I have taken cd5 pill and I was sleepy the whole day. Im going to take cd6 pill in a hour or so and see what happens. It looks like its trying to stop my period.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

@mzswizz, so happy that you started Clomid, I have my fx for you!. And as far as people making you feel that you are not ready, p l e a s e, you are more than ready. Tell them , you have been .

@kaiecee, hope you find some relief for Mr Riley rash. And happy moving. And yes I am saying "happy" because you don't get to do anything, lol.

@colormefamous, how are you?

As for me cd 12 and I am soooooo tired. I fall asleep at all time. My boobies hurts like crazy and I can't even lay on them, lol, my hormones are doing the loonies with my body, lol. Did I say that I was starving all the time?. Hubby said that if he did not know for a fact that I had my period and a heavy one at that , he would of thought that I was preggo, lmbo, lmbo. 

I definitely have to start taking more vitamins. I am typing this post after a 4 hrs nap and my eyes are still burning, lol.

Anyway, I was to start taking the mushroom pill, but, I went over the budget, so I have to wait until next cycle :dohh:. Oh well, more time for practice, lol


----------



## mzswizz

thanks im just waiting to see fi it does the job. Also, hoping that your body get it together so you can produce us a bfp :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

skittles:
i would have thought u were preggers too lol

so went to dr.s and they said placenta is close to the cervix so i go back in 2 weeks to make sure it didnt get closer since im having a c-section and they dont want me going into labour.

ive already started having the worst braxton hicks im very uncomfortable it really sucks

moving this weekend i cant wait :) got the keys today and will post pics soon i love the view wer up in the mountains is so pretty


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Kaiecee, lucky I live in the woods, if not I would of been envious. Enjoy!

@Mzswizz, thanks.

@Colormefamous, where are you!

As for me cd 14 and I am still waiting for ovulation time :shrug:, I don't know!
Usually I have the lower left ovary pain, but this cycle, nada. Hmmm, sucks. I'll have to give my doctor a visit sooner than I wished.. 
Wish everyone a happy weekend!


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-Cant wait to see what your doc says.

AFM, im on cd9 today. Today was the last pill for the Clomid this cycle. So now it's just the waiting game. DH is going to be away for 10 days on detachment starting today so im hoping and praying that I end up o'ing once he comes back and not sooner than the 30th of this month. Anytime from the 31st forward, im okay with so let's see what happens. Today, im going to get some more rest, eat, and later on go to work and then go watch movies at my friend's house because her husband is away on detachment with my DH and they both are in the same squadron so that's why. This Clomid, I must admit, makes me very exhausted and I have had a headache since early morning. Im really hoping that all we needed was the Clomid in order to get pregnant. So we shall see.


----------



## skittles76

Hello

@Mzswizz, definitely going to ask my doctor about Clomid. This waiting game is past being annoying :growlmad:.

As for me cd 16 and no ovulation. It's MIA this cycle. 
This morning I made an appointment with my doctor and they are going to see me all the way at the end of November, all because I want to be seen by a male doctor. I kind of hate the place because you have to be seen by 5 doctors in total, even when you are pregnant too. They want their patients to be known by all 5, sucks, because I don't care for having female doctors, lol.

As for the breasts and hunger pains, I was told by the nurse if I was sure I had a period, lol. I told her if it was not a period it was its cousin. So on my visit they are going to check my hormones too, which she told me that could be the cause. But, I could of told her myself, duh!

Now on my way to my second breakfast of the day.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles wishing that your appt was sooner but atleast you have an appt. My doc office is just like that.

AFM, im on cd10 currently and doing pretty good. Im off today, so im going to relax and clean up a bit. I dont know if this is a side effect of the Clomid but im having this weird discharge like its loads of it and when im sleep, it gets over everything. I dont know whats going on but hoping ov is still delayed.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait to find out if ur clomid cycle worked

Finally moves in the stupid moving company never showed up so dh rented 2 vans and got a friend to help I was helping as much as I could but with contractions it was hard I swear it was the worst 3 days plus I got to get everything done soon before baby gets here got a lot done today but now I'm going to go find a movie to watch


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Kaiecee, he looks so grown, WOW, and cute!, huhh!. And please rest!

@Colormefamous, :shrug:

@Mzswizz, eww! to the discharge :haha:, you and I both, lol

As for me cd 20, with all kind of pains and aches :haha:. Yesterday evening I thought my back was breaking in half, the pain was so bad. It felt like AF was on the way, with my stomach gurgling like crazy, even do it's about 8 days too early.

During the whole week I had ewcm discharge, so much of it that I had to wear a panty liner. So, I have no idea why. Even if I had ovulated late, it should not of lasted that long. Now more dilemma for my doctor :dohh:.

Oh well, this weekend, I intend to have fun and get my mind away from baby making. We are spending the weekend with my best friend and her family:happydance:, so much fun ahead!
If I do not logging later, HAVE A NICE WEEKEND EVERYONE!


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy halloween everyone hope ur all doing good I've got the worse contraction that are killing me


----------



## skittles76

How is everyone doing?

As for me cd 28, and waiting for af. This week went by so fast. Usually I would of been suffering with heavy back pain and cramps. But, I have noticed that in the past 2 months my period pain had diminished. Even now I'm just having medium type of back pain and no cramps at all.

I started with the Reishi mushroom last weekend. I also take Maca, so does the hubby :happydance:. 

I have had creamy cm for the past 4 days and on cd 24 I had light spotting for the day and it was gone by the afternoon, unlike last cycle when it lasted for 6 days :shrug:. 

Anyway just another wacky cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hopefully going to get to babys room today I've got about a month to go if everything works out got a lot of contractions hopefully on my appointment on the 5th I'll get my exact date I don't know what he's waiting for


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Kaiecee, I hope your appointment went well today, in case you had it already. If not, hope everything goes well :)

@Msswizz, how's everything?

@Colormefamous, hope everything is ok with you. Miss hearing from you.

As for me cd 31and still waiting for Af. This seems like one of does long cycle that I get once in a while. I have the on and off backache, that goes for a feww hrs, here and there. At the moment I have the hip pain, so annoying :growlmad:.

As far as everything else. I've been taking my vitamins on time, none missed so far. I up my intake of the reishi mushroom. One thing that I noticed with it is that it's trying to control my anxiety :happydance:. 

Anyway, I'm waiting for the witch, lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my date for my Caesarian dec 6th 2013 and this little boy will be here my placenta has placed itself so at least that's good


----------



## skittles76

Hello

Cd 1 and barely there af pain. So much better than usual. I think that the pills are working to diminish the pain and aches.

This cycle I am going to try to be more relax. Cause this past cycle started fine, but because I was stressing about a presentation , I end up having af on day 31 instead of day 28. I have not had a 31 days cycle since the end of last year.

I'm also making sure that dh take his maca pill everyday. He has a tendency of forgetting.


----------



## Kaiecee

Taking pills really sucks I always forget 

So we have another name in mind it's Caleb what do u all think I still have Jacob Finley in mind too what do u like the most?


----------



## skittles76

@ Kaiecee, I like both names. But love Jacob Finley :thumbup:

As for me, af is on full throttle, had to take Aleve and it barely touched the pain:growlmad:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Now I'm super confused about the name 

So I'm unpacking got babys crib finally up but the more I unpack I find the messier it gets


----------



## mzswizz

I like Jacob Finley. 

@skittles-I been okay just busy.

AFM, im on cd30 no ov this cycle and I am starting to have spotting so im pretty sure that AF is going to start tomorrow. Well I got to go get the refill of Clomid and take the 50mg this cycle. Hopingthis time will lead t oa bfp. Also, I have a doc on the 20th so I can see what's going on with this whole Clomid process and see if im ovulating or not this new cycle. Well, I know I have been gone for awhile and its because I been busy with school work and just spending as much time with DH because he will be going on deployment for 6 months minimum in February. So we been focusing on ttc before his deployment so im not going to really be on that much but I will check in from time to time to update every now and then.


----------



## Kaiecee

That sucks u didn't over this month because I know clomid won't work unless u do but I'm sure u will have more luck this cycle 

Getting more stuff done babys room half done but still a lot to do so stressed and dh doesn't help


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy 10months Riley :)


----------



## mzswizz

wow Riley is 10 months?!! Time really flies. Happy 10 months Riley!!!

AFM, im on cd5 and i just started taking the 2nd cycle of Clomid. I have my doc appt in 5 days which is good and also I got to prepare for DH's 12 day departure in a few weeks. Before I was trying to rush the ovulation and hoping we catch the egg but now with so much going on, I'm just going to take the Clomid and just see what happens. The 1st cycle, I didnt ov so now let's see what's going to happen on this cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck on this cycle hope u ov 

Baby will be here in about 2 weeks I'm still rushing to get stuff done so hopefully I'll have a week to relax 

Hope all u girls are doing good


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@kaiecee, your boy is growing. Can't wait for the new addition, mr. Finley.

@mzswizz, I'm doing the happy dance and the fx for you.

As for me cd 11, waiting for ovulation. I did not ovulate last cycle. I stop taking the reishi mushroom and I started with the maca again. I'm going to alternate. I don't know if it will work or not:shrug:. We'll see.
At the moment I'm just trying to take care of my health before babies. Dh told me that I should change my prerogative and focus on being autodidact about my body needs etc..


----------



## Kaiecee

It might be Caleb since that's what dh says all the time lol


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-I like the name Caleb. And 2 weeks wow its going to go by fast.

@skittles-thanks. And hoping you ov this cycle too. I just realized we both didnt ov this last cycle.

AFM, im cd9 today and i took the last Clomid pill for this cycle. Tomorrow, I have my doc appt and hopefully it all goes well. Dont mind the high temp today because I was having a hot flash and i felt super hot and therefore the temp was high. I hope we can conceive this round. I have 1 more refill left but between detachments and the deployment, starting december will be busy so we have a better chance now. Well time for me to go back to my school work.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd13 and I went to my doc appt. yesterday. Well, the appt. went well. I had my scan and in the right ovary i had 1 follicle at 12.5mm and another at 11.3mm. The doc couldnt really find the left ovary because it was very close to my uterus. But once he found it we thought that I only had a 8.6mm follicle. BUT once he went to look back at the right we saw a HUGE sac like image on the screen. They measured it and it was 15.5mm :happydance: So i received my hcg injection yesterday and now awaiting to see what happens. So i may release just 1 or all the mature follicles. So we shall see. I have to use the temp adjuster for today because I woke up later than usual. So my temp will be changing for today.


----------



## Kaiecee

I would love if it turned out twins :) fingers crossed for this cycle 

I'm going to ask dh if we have settled on a name but he's ways switching it on me lol I really need to crack down if I want some days to relax before baby gets here have I ever told u how much I hate laundry and cleaning lol


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee i hate doing that too lol. And i should start testing around the 7th or so of december. I am hoping for twins myself too. Even DH was saying that he is hopeful for twins.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 2dpo/4dpt actually. I miscalculated yesterday. Well, im just patiently waiting to test but we all know that the wait is the hard part. Im hoping that this cycle is my bfp cycle. Well, i started the progesterone yesterday at 1dpo so im going to continue with that. I suppose to go back on cd21 for my progesterone test and then on dec. 9th i go in for my blood pregnancy test. Im happy that finally i have doctors that really care wanting to help me. Dh and I are excited about this cycle. Let's just hope that we get a bfp this time.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so excited for both of u seems promising now that u have drs working with u instead if not and I have a friend that uses progesterone and it works so fx for u this month can't wait


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee! Oh and i forgot to post a pic of the hpt I took yesterday because I was testing out the hcg to see if it actually was able to successful get into my system and this is what i got....hopefully i will know if i have a real one by next week :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## skittles76

@Mzswizz, :happydance:, so happy for you!, finally doctors that makes sense. Hopefully you are on your way to twins world :happydance:. 

@Kaiecee, not long to go. By the way, why are you doing laundry? If I was you, I would of been playing all my pregnancy cards, lol, my backache, stomach pain, nauseous, headache etc...

As for me, cd 20 6dpo I think, lol. No spotting :thumbup:, so glad. The only thing I have is the sensitive and itchy nipples, which it's not new, been there before.

Hubby had told me that he was going to get me pregnant before the year was over and that I should not be worried. Now we are at the end of november, I'll have to ask him, "babe, what happen". My hubby is too funny, gotta love him, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

I have to wait to 10 days before the hcg shot is out my system so 6 more days before i can test to see if i can will have a real bfp so we shall see. And sounds good for you skittles. Hoping you get a bfp.


----------



## skittles76

You and I both, lol. It's funny but if anything else was taking so long to be accomplished, I would of given up already. I guess it's the hope of holding a little one that keeps me going, months after months.


----------



## mzswizz

that is sooo true. After 3 long years..i still have the strength to keep going and hoping we get bfps.


----------



## Kaiecee

Only 10 more days till baby and I'm so picky about how laundry is done and there is just so much to do we all have to pitch in but I'm lucky I have a man whoakes all my meals and does all the dishes so it's not so bad :)


----------



## mzswizz

cant believe it!! 10 more days...time flies!


----------



## Kaiecee

Going to fast this time it's crazy


----------



## mzswizz

I see.

AFM, i am 3dpo/5dpt today. I had a temp rise this morning. Yesterday, I was feeling a little crampy and last night, I was feeling hot on and off. So i wasn't surprised when my temp was up this morning. Also, I have read that the trigger shot can cause cramping through out the whole cycle. I started the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins on 1dpo so im hoping this helps our chances. Im really hoping this it for us. On Dec. 2nd, DH leaves for his detachment and that's the same day I go in for my progesterone blood work. Im hoping they will confirm that I have ovulated. The dpt is flying by while the dpo makes it seem as if the 2ww is taking forever. Im hoping that I get some good news this cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx for u I'm really praying


----------



## mzswizz

thanks i hope this is it. its good to see my temp going up now. Hoping it stays up.


----------



## Kaiecee

Did some laundry hopefully everything in the house is done by sat so I can relax before going to the in laws on wed then fir to hospital to have baby


----------



## mzswizz

i havent done anything yet


----------



## Kaiecee

So when is the earliest u can test ?


----------



## mzswizz

Well the hcg suppose to be out my system by 10dpt. So im going to test around the 2nd-3rd because that's when I will be 10dpt/11dpt. But i will only be 8/9dpo.


----------



## Kaiecee

ill b checking thoses days for ur bfp :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee. Since yesterday, I have been having on and off mild cramping. And its been on both ovaries so im hoping this meant i released both eggs and hoping they got fertilized.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's what I had when I used clomid so I hope it's the same thing :)


----------



## mzswizz

how long were you cramping? i am 3dpo and 5 days past trigger.


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't Remember because at the time I never counted my days I just knew I had a 28 day cycle but I do know it stared pretty much soon after I took clomid but I was told it was a good sign I know at some point my ovaries felt 3 times there size lol


----------



## mzswizz

My ovaries never felt huge at all. Just had cramping after the trigger shot.

AFM, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the States! I'm 4dpo/6dpt today. I have realized that my temps are steadily increasing so im hoping that's a good sign. I think the progesterone cream is helping with that :thumbup: I am also taking my prenatal vitamins as well. It's good to see my chart looking the way it looks right now. It actually gives me hope but you never know. FXed that a bfp is in the making. From time to time, I still get the on and off cramping on both sides but they are starting to subside. Well, will start testing in 4 days. So im getting excited. Let's see what happens. Oh and in 4 days, I go in for my progesterone blood work. So fxed.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so excited for u but I have a friend who only gets preggers on clomid and she has just slight cramps so ur symptoms are good 

Happy thanksgiving 
I've been sick all day luckily I already had my thanksgiving in Oct


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee for helping me feel hopeful. This is the first time that my temps are looking like this. Im hoping this means this is it for us. Im dealing with the cramping ritght now but it just feel like little twinges now. I hope you feel better. And im ready to eat actually. But they are not starting until 3pm so i might just have a snack to hold me over.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm very hopeful with u your temps seem better than mine when I was pregnant wit Riley :) 

Now I'm craving thanksgiving dinner


----------



## mzswizz

I wonder if the progesterone is making my temps look like that or if those are my actual temps. I took progesterone in a different cycle but my temps stayed low so i dont really think that the progesterone would really affect my temps but i wont know until next week.


----------



## Kaiecee

What I was told by someone was the progresterone help with a sticky bean


----------



## mzswizz

I was actually told that too. Im hoping that's true. I know a few females who got bfps while using progesterone.


----------



## Kaiecee

Here is what someone wrote on that subject hope it helps 

At the start of the menstrual cycle, oestrogen levels rise. This rise in oestrogen causes the endometrium (uterus lining) to thicken because it starts to receive a richer supply of blood.
About two weeks into the cycle, LH (Luteinizing Hormone) levels rise dramatically; this surge in LH triggers ovulation and also causes the follicle to become a corpus luteum.
This corpus luteum then starts to produce and release progesterone (it also releases small amounts of oestrogen).
Progesterone carries on maintaining the endometrial lining for a potential pregnancy; it also stops a new follicle developing and prevents the uterus from contracting.
However, if the egg does not fertilize then progesterone levels start to fall; the corpus luteum degenerates, the lining starts to break down/shed and the uterus can now contract which leads onto menstrual bleeding.

During ovulation, oestrogen levels are relatively low, but not absent. As stated above, the corpus luteum does release oestrogen as well, but only small amounts. It secretes larger amounts of progesterone than it does oestrogen, which is why progesterone levels are much higher during ovulation.

In short; progesterone is released from the corpus luteum during ovulation. Progesterone carries on maintaining the uterus lining, it stops a new follicle developing and prevents the uterus contracting. With no fertilization, progesterone levels fall causing the shedding of the uterus lining and menstrual bleeding. 

Hope that helped


----------



## Kaiecee

I know a lot of ladies that use that to keep their stick bean if not them wouldn't get pregnant so that could have been ur problem all along


----------



## mzswizz

thank you that actually did help me.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I'm sure ur temp is a good thing and not artificial


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee. Im glad i can have you around to help me to stop freaking out :haha: How are you?

AFM, im 5dpo/7dpt and my temp is still increasing which I hope is a good sign. Usually, I get a fallback temp around 4-5dpo but i haven't this cycle. Im still using the progesterone cream and prenatal vitamins. Will be stopping the progesterone cream at 14dpo. Hoping AF doesn't come because this cycle looks great so far. Haven't gotten a dip in my temp yet. Im hoping that means that I have proper progesterone level and that a bfp is in the making. Can someone look at my chart and help me out with it? Also, on monday, dh will be leaving to go on his detachment and I will have my progesterone test on the same day. I will be bringing in the progesterone cream and letting the nurse know that I am taking progesterone which im pretty sure won't really affect the test because im using it to get proper progesterone levels for post-ov. So all in all. Im very hopeful this cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

This cycle looks so hopefully I'm really happy for u I'm here for u whenever u need 

Afm
Been sick with the so called morning sickness hope to keep some stuff down today more cleaning need for it to get done


----------



## mzswizz

I feel so hopeful because this is the first time in my temping history that my temps were this high for 5 days straight. I usually have a dip by now and it would be like clockwork. So this is a good sign. And seeing that im 7dpt, im pretty sure the hcg hormones are pretty much almost gone. And hoping you feel better. My sister usually ate ginger snap crackers to help with the morning sickness.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm like this with all my babies when I'm pregnant nothing helps not even meds that's why I hardly gain any weight


----------



## mzswizz

well that just sucks. I hope it goes away so you can enjoy eating. The last time i was pregnant, i was eating any and everything and then i had the m/c so im hoping if i am pregnant this time...i dont do that again because i gained 11 pounds within a week :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

Well looks like the trigger shot is pretty much out my system. I dont know if you can say it on the pic but there is a verrrryyyyy faint line. Which im pretty sure means that my tests will be completely negative by 8dpt/9dpt. So the trigger shot is pretty much out my system yay. Well hopefully this means a bfp in the making because i cant put being tired etc onto the trigger shot because its pretty much gone. So hoping this is a good thing.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I do see it can't wait to see ur tests :) 

And I talked to a friend who used progesterone and she said that ur temp is a good thing has nothing to do with ur progesterone which is really good


----------



## mzswizz

Oh that's great!!! Kaiecee thanks alot. Now im not stressing over the progesterone giving me false hope. And also im thinking the progesterone is out of my system completely tonight or tomorrow. But atleast I see that my body released the hcg faster than expected so when i start testing at 8-9dpo, i will be able to believe the test. Also, on the 3rd i plan on getting a new tattoo. I researched if a tattoo would affect a pregnancy, and i found out that it wouldn't. The only thing that would be affected is my skin because if i am pregnant then my skin would change. But i already set up the appt and this is to represent me, dh, and everyone that passed in our lives that we love. So i have to get it. im hoping a bfp comes also.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have a couple tattoos and I went to my place to get one done and they refused me during pregnancy because it's too dangerous so my advice would be if ur pregnant if wait don't do it personally u never know what can happen


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee. I will look into that.

AFM, im 6dpo/8dpt today. I took my temp this morning and it dipped but it wasn't that much of a drop. Hoping that this means possible implantation so who knows. DH will be leaving in 2 days and i have to go get my progesterone blood work done. Might start testing on the 2nd. But today, i feel crampy, gassy, nauseous and tired. Im hoping its not just in my head though. We shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

Just remember with all my pregnancies I thought I was starting my period had all the symptoms of that but I was so try not to freak yourself over that


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee-Yeah im trying not to. Im just going with the flow now. Im probably going to test with a hpt again today to see if the trigger shot is completely out then use the last one on monday and then buy more tests tuesday and start testing with those.


----------



## mzswizz

So here is the hpt for today...dont know if its fading or getting darker...looks like it is getting darker but i dont know. Here's the comparision of yesterday and today test. 


Yesterday:


Today:


----------



## Kaiecee

Can it be because I actually have hcg from pregnancy in ur system?


----------



## mzswizz

That's why im testing out the trigger because i know it will give me a false positive.


----------



## Kaiecee

That would drive me crazy hopefully by tomorrow it will all be gone


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to test on monday. It should be out by then. I heard some people never got a negative it just was faint like mines and if it was a bfp just turned darker.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 7dpo/9dpt today. I've noticed that my temp shot up even more today. Hoping that's a good sign. Yesterday, I had removed the hcg trigger shot and the manual override and i got crosshairs for cd14 so i just added the hcg trigger back and used the coverline that FF made for the override. Well, my progesterone test is tomorrow and DH is leaving for detachment tomorrow. He will be back on the 14th. Hoping to get a bfp before he comes back home. I am scheduled for the blood pregnancy test on the 9th but I will take a hpt tomorrow and see what happens. Getting nervous now but we shall see what this cycle has in store.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait to see what ur tests say and ur hpt good luck fx for u


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee. I am sooo tempted to test today...I probably will in a few :haha: Will keep you posted. Im hoping it looks darker. If it is lighter than I will know that the trigger shot is almost out the way.


----------



## mzswizz

Well another faint test. It looks the same so i dont think im ever going to get a bfn. It should be atleast to the point of being a bfn by now seeing that im 1 away from being10dpt. But i dont know if maybe im getting a bfp soon thats why its still faint ir what but i will test tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't loose hope u never know it plays with ur head and I know how u feel we will keep thinkin positive


----------



## mzswizz

This is today's hpt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaiecee

To me it seems lighter than 24h ago


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-i think its either lighter or the same. I didnt test yet for today.

AFM, im 8dpo/10dpt today. Looks like my chart turned triphasic but im still neutral about how it will end. I dont want to get my hopes up because ive read that there have been people with triphasic charts and still get AF so its all a wait and see. I do know that DH wouldnt cuddle with me last night because he said just from me touching him, i was burning up. And i thought he was joking but he was actually serious. So i dont know what's going on with my body. Hoping its a good sign.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think that's a good sign the heat hormones make me warm and hot did u go in for ur testing today?


----------



## Kaiecee

I had a huge fight with dh he's stayed in the basement all day called hisom and said a whole bunch of crap I reeally don't think he understands how much stress I'm under the last 2 days I've been cleaning till 4am with no help and he's pissed because I'm not giving him attention wellake up ur mind if u want everything done or not!


----------



## mzswizz

I went in for my progesterone testing today. And i think if your dh helped you, then you will get done with everything faster which means more bonding time for yall.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well now he's saying he's leaving that to find my own babysitter for Riley just to loss me off he's a real asshole to be doing this to me


----------



## mzswizz

Wow he needs to calm down.


----------



## skittles76

Hello Ladies!

@Mzswizz, oh my my, I can't wait for the double lines :happydance::happydance:, you'll be making my 2013 complete. All my fingers are crossed for you. I can't even imagine, one little one about to be born and one might be on the way!!!!!!!

@Kaiecee, I don't know what to say. Hubby is tripping, he needs to help with the cleaning. Don't tired yourself out, you'll need all that energy in a few days. I feel lucky in a sense, my mother in law is out of the country :haha:, far far and far way from me. 

As for me, I was busy with my hubby's friend that was visiting this week. They were a lot of fun, but I do like my quiet time with hubby. We visited Coca cola and the aquarium and the Martin Luther King Jr. sites. All fun times that got my mind away from baby making. Now I'm back!

Hubby and I discussed our options or the year 2014 and he still think that we should keep on trying without assistance. I think we should start seeing a specialist, but at the same time I agree with him. So we end up agreeing to go for a specialist in July :happydance:. That gives us six months to keep on trying naturally.

On a different note, this month is the first month in ages that I did not check my cm at all. And it feels great, it made me feel normal. I guess since we started to try I have not led a normal life :haha:. So for this coming cycle I will keep with the not checking at all. And when I think about it, I have no reason to tract mine because dh gets some almost every day:haha:, so I should be covered for ovulation.

I also notice a difference in our love making:blush:, I am more excited around ovulation and right after, I loss a little bit of interest while being more focused on the tww. So, also for this coming cycle it's going to be about dh and I, instead of just myself. I came to this resolution when I read some posts from the long time trying ladies. Some have issues because of focusing just on them. I am thankful that so far dh is understanding, but, I do not want him to feels different in the long run.

Sorry for the long post, but I had a lot to share.


----------



## Kaiecee

Skittles 
Love ur posts don't worry about it being too long and I know what u mean about the tww and love making not bein the same once I stoped worring we conceived Riley so maybe that will be the same with u 

Ya dh really better relax because since this morning I'm getting more contractions and I can't go into labour before Friday (Caesarian) I do a lot for him and I don't deserve this at all that's for sure!


----------



## mzswizz

How are you ladies doing?

AFM, im 9dpo/11dpt today. I cant believe 11 days passed already. This cycle is going pretty fast. My temp did drop a little this morning but i think its because it was freezing when i woke up. Even though it dropped, it is still in the 98s range which never really happens around 9dpo. Im usually still in the 97s so something must be working. DH made it to his destination safely yesterday and i miss him dearly but i know that i got to hold down the household until he returns. He left a husband and hopefully he will be able to come back as a husband and father to be. That would really be a great way to come back home. But we shall see. If it doesn't work this cycle, then its IUI on my december cycle. I will be testing later on today. So we shall see what happens.


----------



## mzswizz

today's test...dont know what to think
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1









photo 2.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 1









photo 3.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1









photo3-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mzswizz

here's 3dpt,9dpt and today 11dpt (top to bottom)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

To me I see the line from today and it's darker than the middle one fx for u


----------



## skittles76

Mzswizz, I see 2 lines in all 3 of them. ARE YOU? I don't actually know what I'm looking for :shrug:. Those are ept right? 

Kaiecee, hang in there:hugs:. I think he's looking for attention. But, too bad for him, it should be about you an your little one at the moment. I understand, he was going tru the same phase earlier this year when you were about to give birth to Riley. His lost, cause he'll think about it later on in life and regret his way of treating you.


----------



## skittles76

In all my excitement of seeing multiple test, I forgot to say that Af got me today. But, I'm ok :winkwink:.


----------



## Kaiecee

That really sucks I saw the lines that's so shitty 

R u sure it's ur real period and not just a break thru bleeding ?

Dh is good now and has apologized so hopefully all will be ok till Friday lol

Did so much shopping that my feet and contractions are killing me


----------



## skittles76

Definitely my Af, lol. But, I'm in a great mood. Today was mine and dh day off. So, I had my back rub and feeling mellow at the moment. Just took some pills for the pain and aches.

Happy that dh came to his senses:thumbup:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Skittles I was getting u mixed up with mzswizz
But that still sucks u got af


----------



## skittles76

I knew you did, lol. Night.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles Well right now, im testing out the trigger shot which give me false positives.


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry about mixing u up skittles 

Shouldn't the trigger shot be out ?


----------



## mzswizz

i was thinking it should but i guess not. i dont know.


----------



## Kaiecee

Maybe it is a good sign


----------



## mzswizz

Well the tests were negative today. So i will be testing tomorrow at 11dpo and my temps are decreasing so i feell like im out.


----------



## Kaiecee

I got a bfp at 14dpo fx


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 11dpo/13dpt. Took a test today and it came back with a faint line. I looked back at the tests from yesterday and they also had a faint line. This trigger shot should be out of my system by now. I shapl continue to keep testing to see what happens but seeing that the faint lines look lole they are disappearing, it has me less hopeful. My temp went up by .01 so not really much of a difference but it didnt continue to take a nose dive. Also, my nipples have been hurting since yesterday but that can also be because AF is close. Most of the time when that happens, AF is near. But we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

This yesterday test (left) and today (right) dried up now. Today's look better.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kaiecee

Fx that by the time I'm back I hope I read about ur bfp :) 

I'll be leaving for the hospital @6:45 am


----------



## mzswizz

i hope so. when are you going in?

yesterday's test is on top and today's is on the bottom. It looks like yesterday i had no line and today i have a line.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 1









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

I see it and I'm hoping it's a real line


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping so too. it gives me a little hope to see yesterday's test pretty much negative inverted and today's with a line inverted. A thick line at that.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm leaving the house at 6:45am I have to be there at 7:30 
I'm super neurvous now :)

Can't wait till ur test when are u able to test for it to be without a doubt


----------



## mzswizz

well seeing that yesterday's test was a bfn, im pretty sure that the trigger is out. They said at 14dpt, i should be getting definite answers which is tomorrow.


----------



## skittles76

@Kaiecee, you must be in :cloud9:.

@Mzswizz, still got my fx.


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-cant wait for updates.

@skittles-thanks but im thinking im out.

AFM, 12dpo/14dpt today. I didnt test and my nipples still hurt. I temped and the first temp was 98.16 and when i took my temp again, it said 98.34. So i just used the 98.34 one. 2 more days and then i stop the progesterone cream. On the 9th, i have my doc appt. so we shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

I thought I would see a post if a bfp can't wait to find out 

Jacob born Friday 1:24 pm weighing in at 7lbs 8oz 22 inches long 
:) 

I'm changing my profile pic dunce I can't add a pic from my phone here


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee omg Jacob is sooo adorable!!! Congrats!!


AFM, i am cd2 today. Last cycle wasnt successful. This cycle, I am going to take my prenatals, Clomid 50mg from cd5-9, follicle scan on cd12 and if i have proper size follicles (12mm or more), i will receive my trigger shot and then the next day, I will have the IUI procedure. This will be happening next Thursday and Friday. DH is coming home this Saturday so it all works out for us :thumbup: Hoping this cycle leads to a bfp because atleast we are one step closer in getting a bfp. So we shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

That sucks I was so hopeful 

I'm so sore today slipped and fell on the ice


----------



## mzswizz

Aww kaiecee hope everything is okay with you. Get some rest.

AFM, im on cd3 and AF is very heavy. Dont know if its a good or bad thing but its heavier than normal. Im excited about this cycle and hoping that it works this time. Im hoping to end this year with a bfp so we shall see. Well thats all for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's probably heavier than usuall from the clomid


----------



## mzswizz

i think so too.


----------



## Kaiecee

Jacob sleeps so much I must be lucky 

Fx crossed for next month


----------



## mzswizz

Yes fxed for this month. Hoping to get a birthday bfp. Becuase im going to do the IUI on the 20th and my birthday is on the 28th so in 18 more days eeekkk cant believe it!


----------



## Kaiecee

It's my bday tomorrow :)


----------



## skittles76

Kaiecee, I love his cheeks, so adorable. Congratulation again. And please be careful, such a nasty winter. 

Mzswizz, this month might be it :happydance:.


As for me just taking it a day at a time. Enjoying my hubby :blush:.


----------



## Kaiecee

If I wasn't so sore I would so dtd with dh the last couple months we were still doing it pretty much everyday but I was so uncomfortable can't wait to feel better lol


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-I hope this is it this month.

@Kaiece-Happy birthday!!!!

AFM, im on cd4 today and i just realized that for the first time in like 13 years that I had a 28 day cycle and a 14 LP :thumbup: So that cycle was pretty good. Nothing new to report here. Still bleeding and DH will be back home Saturday. I got to go in tomorrow to go pick up my Clomid prescription to start taking it on cd5 which is tomorrow. Im very tired so im just going to do school work and relax.


----------



## Kaiecee

At least dh will be there Saturday and this cycle u have a chance so happy about ur 28 day cycle :) 

I need to go in to get some kind of protection the dr. At the hospital didn't want to give me a prescription what an idiot! 

I don't need another baby in the next year dr said he would try once more for a girl but I think I'm done after that lol

I'm going to try to call me dr to get him to send a prescription hopefully he does


----------



## mzswizz

Yes because dh isnt leaving until January for his next detachment so if this cycle fails, we will only have one more shot in january and then after that tyc would be on hold until dh comes back from deployment. And im hoping your doctor gives you your prescription.


----------



## Kaiecee

When will he be back once he leave in jan? 

Fx for u I'm hoping now that ur cycle
Is perfect it happens this month


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee he might be gone for 10 days or so. And in february he goes on deployment to japan for 6 months


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg I don't know what I would do without dh for 6 months 

So got a lot done yesterday and today even made Riley some whole wheat regular pancakes and cinnimon ones enought for the rest if the month so at least that's done next is cookies from scratch then finishing the Xmas tree and more decorations


----------



## mzswizz

Sounds like you been pretty busy.


----------



## Kaiecee

Today I made homemade mint and white chocolate chip cookies from scratch tomorrow it's going to be some laundry don't want the house to get messy


----------



## mzswizz

You sure are a busy bee. Dh is coming home sunday so im excited. Got to do house cleaning before he comes home.


----------



## Kaiecee

So the tree is finally done maybe will do some fudge for dh today I'm trying to get Xmas pics of the boys but not sure if I can get them
Together which sucks


----------



## mzswizz

how is everyone?

AFM, im on cd10 today and my follicle scan is on Thursday. I was suppose to go in to get the IUI the following day but DH and I talked and he wants to try again naturally with just the trigger shot and timed intercourse before doing IUI. He is going in tomorrow to do a SA so he knows whats going on. At first, I was upset because I was like finally this might work for us the best way possible and now he is turning it down but after listening to his reasons, I compromised. One more time wouldnt hurt actually because it was just one time we tried it and it failed so who knows what would happen next time. Also, DH just want it to be special and as natural as possible. He feels that if its IUI, then the doctor is doing his job and it kind of makes him feel like he cant do it on his own and also he think that he wouldnt have that special attachment to the child because he would keep thinking how the child was created. Even though i told him at the end of the day, the child would be ours and no matter how the child was conceived, it wouldnt make him less of a man, I compromised with him and just said okay let's try. I rather us try again and he feels content and just be like okay you are right it didnt work now we can do the IUI than to have him really have no attachment or excitement if we get a bfp through the IUI he didnt want at the moment. So let's see what will happen this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd11 today and DH is off work. I have to do a few errands today and school work. I have also applied for jobs too. I want to work in an office environment. Im so tired of retail now. Also, I finally called my doc office to inform them that we want to try one more time the natural way before doing the IUI procedure and they said its fine its up to us to decide whatever we want to do. I have to call back though to see if she put the order in for the SA that my DH needs to do. Also, tomorrow is my follicle scan and if all goes well, then I will have my trigger shot the same day. Other than that, there isnt really much news. Oh and my birthday is in 10 days :happydance:


----------



## skittles76

Hello every one!

@Kaiecee, have some rest, please. 

@Mzswizz, I'm sorry Dh feels that way, but, sometimes is better to go their way. Happy you respect his wish. Hope it works this cycle :happydance:.

As for me cd 16 and I think I ovulated 3 days ago :thumbup:. 

For the past 2 week I have been so so so busy. Families and friends visiting left and right. My brother and his friends been here since Friday and they are leaving this evening. I'll miss them but, I can not wait for the rest, lol.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks skittles. Hoping you get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my fx for both u ladies that this is the month for ur bfp 

So tired &#55357;&#56884; went grocery shopping for Xmas took me 2 carts for everything now all is out away now I'd like a bubble bath &#55357;&#57024; Riley and Jacob got each a Christmas gift from a friend &#55356;&#57217;and got a free Christmas log at iga good day today

I'm finding the attraction to dh is very much there I was scared having 2 babies in the same year would affect our relationship but nope it's still good my dr office called to say they were faxing a prescription for the pill to my pharmacy but they still haven't recived it so I'll call them tomorrow because I'll definitely have to use some type of protection dh is already talking about when were goon a try for a girl but I don't want to for at least 6 months I want some time with my boys 

Jacob is such a good boy but I have to start going to bed earlier i screw myself every night by going to bed to late (2-3am) 

Hope all is good with you 

Let us know how the folicules go tomorrow hope u can get ur shot


----------



## mzswizz

Well, the doc said that they can only do the SA on thursdays which DH wont be able to make until next week. So we are just going to try blind again and see what happens.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well good luck :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd12 and my follicle scan went amazing. Pics are below. My follicles range from 20.2-23.6 :happydance: As you can tell, i have multiple follicles this time so that increases our chances. My doc said they highly recommend doing the IUI and after speaking to DH and showing the u/s pics, he has agreed to do the iui :happydance: So tomorrow, we will get the IUI. That's all for now.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 0









photo 2.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0









photo 3.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg I'm so happy I really think u have a great chance this month :) can't wait


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks i cant wait either. Our plan is for dh to give his sample at 9am and i come in a hour later at 10am to do the procedure. I lay there for 30 mins and then get to go home. And once dh comes home from work, we will dtd that night and every other night that follows.


----------



## Kaiecee

I was going to do iui but got pregnant with Riley and tested just days before I was suppose to go in 

Do u have to pay for it or is it. Paid for u


----------



## mzswizz

Since dh is in the military, iui is covered through insurance.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's good in canada (Quebec) all fertility treatments are paid for :) even if u don't have insurence.


----------



## mzswizz

Thats awesome.

AFM, im cd13 today and it started to snow here. When it snows, everything on the island is shutdown. So since the base is shutdown, im assuming the naval hospital is closed which means no IUI today. Just my luck right. One step closer to get pushed two steps back. Well even though we werent suppose to, dh and i dtd last night. It was more so an accident than planned. So now it looks like DH gets his timed intercourse wish just like he wanted. Oh well, i guess its time to sleep. There's nothing to do.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im cd14 today and i think i o'd yesterday. I was feeling very nauseous, irritated and had on and off mild cramping. Never felt this way before but i remember my friend was telling me thats how she felt when she ovulated and so i was thinking hmm maybe thats what im going through. DH and I dtd 3 times yesterday. Once in the morning, once in the afternoon and once in the evening. My temp went up but not really significant difference. My dh told me i felt hot this morning which im assuming is caused by the trigger shot. When dh comes home, im going to dtd again today to cover my bases. If i havent o'd yet, then i should ov no later than today. So we shall see. Just hoping this time it happens.


----------



## Kaiecee

So no iui this month :( when's the next time u could?


----------



## mzswizz

No iui this month because of the snow shutting down the base yesterday. But its okay because we dtd on cd12 (day of trigger shot) and yesterday we dtd 3 times on cd13. We plan on dtd again today also. if this cycle fails, then its IUI next cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's good I wasn't sure u would have the chance to do it next month but I have my fx for it happening this month


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, dh doesnt leave until february for deployment.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's right well I'm happy for that :)


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, so am i. But im hoping dh and i wont have to worry about next cycle. It would be great to conceive on my birth month and give birth in dh's birth month. But only time will tell. I would probably know what's going on in january. Im having cramping so im going to go dtd just in case :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Hows everything?

AFM, im cd15 today and instead of my temp increasing, my temp dropped. I dont know if i am o'ing today or what. I was suppose to ov no later than yesterday (36 hours). If my temp doesnt go up tomorrow, i will be calling the docs to let them know that i think i didnt ovulate so they can probably do a scan and check to see if i o'd or not already. But based on the temps, i havent o'd yet which is pretty nerve wrecking. Hoping something happens this cycle because it seems like this cycle is cometely out of whack and everything is getting messed up. So we shall see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u ov soon 

I'm tired today just waiting for Jacob to fall asleep while dh is snow blowing outside so I can take a nap did a lot of baking the last couple days and going to bed 1hr before I know Jacob is going to wake up is not helping at all


----------



## mzswizz

hopefully you get some rest. Im hoping i ov soon too. I got a terrible sharp pain in the right ovary size and if i didnt ov yet, the biggest follicle could be around 28mm and the smallest around 26mm :wacko: So i dont know what might happen if they arent released yet.


----------



## mzswizz

I went to the dollar store and bought opks and this is the result...definitely positive.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kaiecee

Yeah! At least u know ur ovulating that's such great news :)


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to call my doc early in the morning to let them know whats going on. Atleast i can probably get a scan and see where the follicles are by now. And they might do the IUI or need to give me another trigger shot.


----------



## Kaiecee

So exciting keep me updated


----------



## mzswizz

I will keep you posted on everything. I already told DH im going to call them first thing in the morning and he told me whatever is necessary.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's good at least he agrees with you :)


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd16 today. And today i had a massive temp spike from 97.45 to 98.06! Well dh and i didnt dtd last night and it had me freaking out. Until i researched that you actually get a temp rise after trigger shot around 2-4 days AFTER trigger. Its been 4 days after trigger and yep ended up getting my rise. Which means i am actually 2dpo today. Because it is saying that i suppose to ov no later than 24-48 hours on ovidrel. Well if thats true then cd14 is my ov day so technically, we didnt miss ov :happydance: Im going to still call the nurse and ask her a few questions. Hopefully, she can put my mind at ease. Hoping to get a scan to confirm that the follicles ruptured also. But we shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

What about the iui it's too later right?


----------



## mzswizz

Pretty sure its too late if im already 2dpo


----------



## mzswizz

update: i called my doc and the nurse said that i shouldn't worry. By the follicle scan, it was great and they know that for sure i o'd within 36 hours. So now i am technically 2dpo :thumbup: Also, i asked if i need to go get a progesterone bloodwork done and she said not at all. They are not worried because of the follicles i had were amazing. So im feeling pretty good.


----------



## Kaiecee

Finally some really good news can't wait till u can test do u know when ur suppose to start testing?


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee i can start testing in 10 days because thats when I will be 14dpt. Also, my nurse wanted me to use opks to see if it comes back positive which means the trigger worked :thumbup: because i got a lh surge. So she says for sure i o'd.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 3dpo today. Since last night , i have been having having pain in my lower abdomen area as if its very tender. Weird dont know why that has been happening. Also, dh and i dtd last night. I've realized we only missed dtd by 1 day from looking at my chart. So it looks like we covered our bases. Also, my temp dropped from 98.06 to 97.90. Not really a major difference actually and atleast its still higher than my pre ov temps. I have 9 more days before im 14dpt. And i can start testing. I will try and test in 8 days and see what i get. Hoping this month is a bfp. My temps look totally different compared to last cycle which looked like a perfect pregnancy chart. So maybe this is a good thing. But we shall see what this cycle holds for us . If this cycle is a no go, then its going to be IUI. Hoping we conceived naturally before going into IUI but you never know. Well its Christmas Eve in the states. I got to buy dh a gift or two today and then its Christmas tomorrow which means im going to be busy cooking. DH took leave for 2 weeks which starts on the friday and then saturday is my birthday. So a busy week this is going to be.


----------



## Kaiecee

Merry Christmas everyone I got ally baking done turkey is in now I'm going to try to get a nap in today then cleaning and wrapping gifts :) 

Mz: if I forget have a HAPPY BIRTHDAY hope u have a great day


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee. Its funny because I am making a turkey tomorrow. I will be around 7dpo on my birthday so hopefully implantation or something happens.


----------



## mzswizz

First, I would like to say Merry Christmas to everyone! Im 4dpo today and the sore/tender feeling is getting worse. I dont know what the cause of it is. But hopefully it goes away soon. My temps are doing the opposite that it was last cycle. Instead of increasing, they are decreasing but my nurse says that temping is inaccurate really so i shouldnt really worry. Also, when dh and i dtd yesterday, i had loads of watery white cm and I never had that before so I dont know what my body is doing currently. My bday is in 3 more days. So going to be busy this week.


----------



## Kaiecee

Listen to ur body that's more accurate my temp went down with Riley not up and ur body is obviously doing something so I think that's a real good sign :) 


Merry Christmas everyone 

Turkey dinner last night was so good and Riley had so much fun unwrapping his gifts :) I had a perfectly clean house not the living room is full of toys everywhere he has so many toys don't know where to put it :) next is Riley's bday can't wait to get him his gift and make his cake :) I'm very lucky to have such a great family


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks kaiecee. Im hopingthis means a bfp.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 5dpo today. My lovely chart has a consistent decrease :haha: Im not putting much thought into my chart because the nurse told me not to worry about the temps because they will be inaccurate at this moment. So im just doing it just for fun. Its funny how my chart looks like the total opposite of last cycle's chart. In my last cycle, i would've thought I was pregnant for sure and with this one, it looks like i have no chance. But I know that i do have a chance because i covered my bases. 2 more days until my bday yay :happydance: I did my hair over so I can look pretty for my birthday. Im turning the big 24 this year. Im hoping that this month ends with a nice bfp. If not then we will have 2 more months to try before DH has to go on deployment. We shall see whats in store for us.


----------



## skittles76

Hello everyone

@kaiecee, they look so adorable. Time flies, I can't imagine that we went thru 2 pregnancies this year. AWESOME. I loved it.

@Mzswizz, I'm the slowest when it comes to temp :haha:. I wish I could have your patience so I could take mine. I just dtd every day, lol. Dh is always in the mood (tmi). But, for this cycle, I am hoping we can close the year with a big bang and get a BFP. Fx for the 2 of us.

As for me I do not even know which cycle day I am. I haven't check my phone or even my page. I said to myself that I was going to have a worry and peaceful end of the year when it comes to ttc.

It is funny how I do not celebrate any holidays and I have been more busy than anybody that does. Every week this month, we had a group of friends or family visiting. This week, it was friends from New York. They were so much fun. And we drink so many different type of cocktails. Seriously, if I conceived this month poor tyke much be swimming in slush, lol

Dh and I chaperone my dad on a date. And behold, it was match. They first met on the weekend and they are officially dating. Old folks, ha ha ha!. 

Sorry again, it seems like I'm missing all the fun. But, this coming week, I'll catch up. 
NIGHT


----------



## mzswizz

glad you are having a worry free cycle and hopefully we both can get a bfp update...fxed


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 6dpo today. I took my temp this morning and it rose. I know that it doesn't really mean anything at this time, but it is still interesting to see how this chart is going to look this cycle. DH starts his leave today and my birthday is tomorrow :happydance: One of my friends is hosting a New Year's Eve party and it's going to be Nerd Theme :thumbup: Sounds like it's going to be fun because we get to dress up. Unfortunately, I'm still experiencing this sore uterus thing. I have no clue what the cause of it is, but I'm going to do a little bit more research to find out what can be some reasons. This cycle seems like it is going pretty fast but then again it feels as if it is moving kind of slow. I guess its the anticipation to see what will happen this cycle. The pain is right in the middle of my uterus. It's like a sore/sensitive pain. Hurts from pressing down on it and also it causes discomfort while dtd. If anything hopefully this pain means a bfp, but all in time. Patience is a virtue right.


----------



## Kaiecee

Mz: happy birthday hope you have a wonderful day :) 

Skittles: glad your having a stress free cycle glad ur dad made a match it's nice being in a relationship no matter what ur age :) 

Fxed for both of u ladies get ur bfp

Went shopping at target got Riley's chair and sippy cups for his bday and stuff to decorate his cake :) 

Mil forgot one of his toy walkers when she came today so she will bring it on his bday but I wanted to use it now because I know it would help him to finally walk alone 

Going to go watch insedious chapter 2 with my love then get a nap in before Jacob wakes up. 

Happy New Years to all if I don't get back on till then:)


----------



## mzswizz

Insidious 2 was pretty good. I saw that like last month. And cant believe Riley is already turning 1


----------



## mzswizz

Yay its my bday today :happydance: Im 7dpo so im halfway through my tww already. Im going to probably test around 10dpo/12dpt and see what i get. Well im going to be pretty busy today so will most likely update tomorrow. You ladies enjoy your day today :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy birthday hope u have a great day


----------



## mzswizz

thanks Kaiecee.


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im 8dpo today and i tested with a hpt today and it was pretty much negative. Well it had a faint line but it was very hard to see it until the test dried. This is good because that means the trigger is out my system faster this time :thumbup: Also, I will be testing either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day. I dont know but im going to be either 10-11dpo when I test. From testing now, I know that if i get a line, then it will be a reliable test. Yesterday was amazing. I had loads of fun and dh and friends threw me a surprise party. I wouldnt pay any attention to my temp this morning because I tested later than normal and plus I was drinking. Also i kept waking up every hour so i wouldnt really count this temp. Tomorrow, my temp will be back to normal hopefully.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I wouldn't pay attention to that temp if u were waking up a lot plus sometimes temping doesn't work mine went down when I was pregnant with Riley can't wait for u to test fx for. U


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-my temp went down but it is still higher than the rest. Which came as a shock.

AFM, im 9dpo today and today hpt was negative. I have a doc appt tomorrow. I have to go in to see about this bulge on my right side that comes and goes. Im hoping its not another hernia so i dont have to do another hernia repair surgery. If it is a hernia, then I wont do the surgery until DH comes back home from deployment. Also, if this cycle is another bust, then its onto the IUI. DH has his items for his SA on Thursday. So hoping it comes back normal. Well thats all for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Gl for your appt. tomorrow let us know hope u get ur bfp in a couple days :)


----------



## mzswizz

the doc appt went well..she is referring me to the surgeon so he can look at it. 

AFM, im 10dpo. Happy New Year's Eve to everyone. Today is the nerd theme new year's party so i cant wait. Last night, my nipples started to hurt and my bbs feel heavy all of a sudden. My temp dropped today which is weird also so i have no clue what my body is doing. Well thats it for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry ur body will be doing a lot to make u crazy I always felt like everything meant I was getting my period and I was pregnant lol

HAPPY NEW YEARS LADIES 
Wishing u all a bfp in 2014 
&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57224;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57226;


----------



## mzswizz

Happy new year's to you too Kaiecee. Im just letting my body do its thing now.


----------



## mzswizz

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! We brought the new year in as nerds and we had alot of fun at the party. I took my temp today and it went up but not by much but it is still in the 98s. My nipples hurt more now and i still have the pressure/soreness part in my uterus :shrug: I should be receiving AF around Friday or Saturday. DH says if i dont get AF by Saturday, then we will be testing. Which is fine. I feel that I can hold out and wait. Im nervous more than anything and I dont know why. Also, I have a feeling af will arrive on time though. Im 11dpo already (time flies) and i stopped taking the progesterone today. I know you suppose to keep taking it up to 14dpo and then stop so AF can come, but if its AF, i want it to come on time because DH is leaving either Feb. 9th or 12th for his 6 month deployment so if it is AF, the earlier the better.


----------



## Kaiecee

I had a lot of discomfort because I was on clomid when pregnant with Aidan and I tend to be more crampy when I'm getting a bfp hope this the reason u are good luck can't wait to find out


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks and i was crampy for like 30 mins or so on and off and now its gone. I dont know what was going on actually. im just hoping that its a bfp in the making. And dh goes in tomorrow morning for his SA.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 12dpo today. AF is due tomorrow. My temp dropped a little but it was not a significant drop so im thinking AF will be on her way tomorrow. Also, my bbs still hurt and i have also been cramping today on both sides. DH and I went to drop off his specimen for the SA but unfortunately we have to try again next Thursday because we only refrained from dtd within 24 hours and it has to be 48 hours :dohh: So DH says he will be going in next Thursday to do it. Also, next week dh goes back to work. This is my last month with him so we are going to make it count before he leaves for 6 months. Well, that's it for now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Well I hope it's not af and a bfp in the making are you still testing Saturday if af hasn't showed?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes i am still testing on Saturday if AF hasnt showed. So far, no spotting yet and usually after i stop taking the progesterone a day or 2 later, AF comes.


----------



## Kaiecee

Getting pregnant can be so stressful I really hope af stays away


----------



## mzswizz

yes very. AF due today, no spotting as of yet. dh and i dtd so who knows what might happen today.

Im 13dpo today and as you can see, my temp did a major drop today. So im pretty sure im out. AF will most likely come either later today or tomorrow. Well, atleast we get another try before DH goes on deployment. I took a hpt test and even DH said he saw a faint plus sign but I guess it was the trigger shot or something. I dont know. If AF doesnt show by tomorrow, Im probably going to test Sunday most likely so we shall see. I know my nipples still hurt though.


----------



## Kaiecee

I still have my fx for u


----------



## mzswizz

here is the pic. you cant see the line but in RL its faint.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 2









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I see the line too getting excited


----------



## mzswizz

Hope its not an evap


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think it would be


----------



## mzswizz

i took the hpt out of the garbage and if i put it up against the window..i see the line. and if i tilt it..i see the line. So its definitely a line there.


----------



## Kaiecee

Will u do a test with morning pee tomorrow ?


----------



## mzswizz

Im actually going to do a test in the morning on Sunday if AF doesnt arrive.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so patient hope it's positive


----------



## mzswizz

I keep going to the bathroom to check for AF because i am cramping on and off constantly but urs very mild as if its like gas cramps but every time i go to the bathroom, its just thick creamy cm. Wonder how tomorrow's temp will be.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think that's a good sign I was so crampy right before my bfp even up to 12 weeks pregnant I was crampy


----------



## mzswizz

I have also been gassy lately. 

Im 14dpo and when i took my first temp, it was around 97.39 i think but i discarded that temp because i woke up to go to the bathroom at 4:44am and i usually take my temp at 5:15am so i was only laying down for 30 mins. after i got my 3 1/2 hours of sleep, i took my temp and its still low but a little higher than the first temp. My temp ended up being 97.61 now. AF still hasnt showed so far so im guessing that's a good thing . And im not on the progesterone so i know its not that which is delaying AF. So time will tell i guess. My nipples still hurt which is weird because usually nipples hurt and then my temp drops and then AF appears. But it has been a few days of lower temps and still nothing. Also, im still having that thick, creamy white cm. Usually, it starts drying up when AF is on its way. So we shall see.


----------



## mzswizz

AF has officially arrived. Onto Clomid cd5-9, trigger shot & IUI.


----------



## Kaiecee

That really sucks I was sure this was ur cycle I'm sorry fx for ur iui


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks Kaiecee :hugs: At first I was totally bummed. But DH wants to use preseed during this cycle along with the IUI and also he goes in for his SA on thursday while he takes a break from work so we are determined to get a bfp. But we have agreed that if IUI conceives the first child and we have a rainbow baby, then the next time we ttc, we are going to try naturally instead of IUI etc.


----------



## Kaiecee

U have a great plan can't wait for ur bump pics :)


----------



## mzswizz

dh and I decided that once again we are not doing the IUI, this time, if DH's SA is good then we will use PreSeed and timed intercourse and then if this is a no go then we know that we have used all our own options and IUI is the only option. We want to try to make it as normal as possible. It was hard for DH the first time to give the sample so I can just imagine how its going to be with the IUI. BUT if DH's SA comes out bad then we will do the IUI.


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd2 and seems like this AF is not as heavy as my normal ones. Which is a good thing. Also, the cramping has went away. After calculating everything, Ive realized that this cycle is the last cycle we will be able to ttc with until DH returns home from deployment. So if i get a bfp then great!! DH will be back when im around 7 months pregnant but if im not, then im going to stop the Clomid and most likely go on a low dose birth control or the depo shot so i dont deal with my painful AFs while DH is away. This cycle, there will be no temping. I will just input when we dtd and when i get the trigger shot etc like i normally do..i just wont involve any temps. Also, we are going to purchase preseed the day of my follicle scan and hopefully trigger shot. Ive read the directions and instructions on how to use it so i am excited to try it. Also, DH is having his SA on Thursday. If the results come back great, then its timed intercourse after trigger shot, if not then its IUI. At first, I kept pushing IUI on him because I just want results right now but ive realized that I put him in a pressured state of mind and so i actually thought about everything and just relaxed and compromised. If this cycle fails then we have no other choice but to do the IUI. So im just hoping we get a result this time around because i think it would be awesome to be able to conceive naturally like we have done before. But we shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

Was there a reason for the miscarriage last time and if u get a bfp will u continue your progesterone shots I heard that helps to keep the pregnancy 

Btw love ur new picture :) 

I hope it happens before he leaves that would be wonderful I understand the whole wanting it naturally but completely understand why u want the iui so u can get preggers before he leaves


----------



## mzswizz

Yes, but of course i dont think the decision would be changed. I just had a moment where i completely broke down and cried because this ttc thing is mentally draining me. And if i do get a bfp again, i will continue the progesterone. And the reason i had a m/c was because i had a blighted ovum. So either the egg had too many chromosomes or not enough.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sorry for that lost I know how u feel for my 1st it happened right away then my 2nd son we were having unprotected sex for over 3 years and nothing but it didn't matter to me much we didn't want kids but 6 years after my 1st I decided I wanted again and used clomid which worked 1st shot then with Riley since we didn't conceive the 1st month with dh I decided to take clomid did 2 cycles nothing so we did the whole work up and said dh had slow sperm so we decided on iui but got pregnant with our first kid together 1week before iui and as u know Jacob was a surprise so I know how tough it could be but once I relaxed I found it finally happened


----------



## mzswizz

Yes it is very draining. But we will work it out.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd3. So in 2 days, i will be starting the Clomid. I have to call my doc to see if they put in rhe new redills for the Clomid so i can pick the prescription up today. Hopefully, this cycle just flys past quickly. In 9 days, i go in for my cd12 follicle scan and hopefully my trigger shot. Now the decision for what will happen after the teigger shot is undecided but i guess that will be figured out before the scan which will most likely occur on the 15th. In 3 days, dh goes in for his SA and in 2 days, he goes back to work. We may or may not have a chance in february so im hoping SOMETHING happens this cycle. It seems like every cycle that passes, my body is responding better to the Clomid. So thats the good thing about that. After this i get a 6 month break from ttc because of dh's deployment. Im going to use these 6 months to focus on me and clear my mind of the stress of ttc. Ive realized that now ttc has taken control over my life and im just ready to have a child. Its been a long time coming and every cycle that passes is another heart ache. I am just ready for change.


----------



## mzswizz

dh and I finally sat down and talked and we have came to the agreement to do the IUI :happydance: Im happy that he is giving it a chance.


----------



## Kaiecee

So happy for u


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd4 and DH goes back to work tomorrow. DH's SA is on thursday so we have to refrain from dtd starting today. Next week will be my follicle scan. Also, tomorrow I start the Clomid again. During the follicle scan, I will let them know that we have decided to go through with the IUI. Im hoping this will be the cycle that brings forth a bfp. But of course, it is always a wait and see with the cycles. AF should be here on the 31st if i am not pregnant this cycle. So will be testing around that time.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck this month 

I'm going to the I laws tomorrow but I said not more than one day or else I'm not going


----------



## mzswizz

GL at the in laws. And hoping this month is my month also.


----------



## mzswizz

Well today im on cd5. DH goes in for his SA tomorrow. I started my Clomid today. And i dont know if its because my cycles are now medicated and monitored or my body is adjusting but ever since i got the 28 day cycles, my AFs have lasted around 4 days now. Which is better for me. Also, yesterday DH and I purchased the preseed. So atleast we get to try it after his SA tomorrow. All in all. Everything is going okay so far. Im anxious and excited about the IUI. DH is on board with the IUI because he now finally got an understanding on where i was coming from with timing etc. so now he is like you're right lets do the IUI. So im happy. Im even happier because he took it upon himself to go have a SA done. Hopefully we know the results before the IUI so we know how our chances are looking but i think DH's swimmers are good to go. Well thats it for me now.


----------



## Kaiecee

Did they tell u the chances are better with iui?


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee-We havent talked about yet. They saw that the timed intercourse wasnt working so they want to move on the next step.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd6 today and earlier today, DH and I dropped off his sample for his SA. It was a success because we didnt have to come back they said everything was fine and we were good to go. Now, I just have to call my doc to let them know that DH turned in his sample for his SA and to see if i have to schedule my cd12 follicle scan. Usually, I just walk in but if they have an opening available on the 15th, I will just schedule. All in all, so far so good. Cant wait for DH's results. Also, this is my 2nd day on Clomid and already im starting to have slight cramping so im hoping its because there are follicles growing in there. Can't wait to see what's going to happen this cycle. Fxed, hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

@Kaiecee, I hope you had a good time over the in laws :haha:.

@Mzswizz, :happydance::happydance: for Dh change of mind. It is stressful to them and it was really thoughtful of you by going with what he wanted, which was going natural. Now with him seeing your struggles, he change his mind by himself. I got my fx for you this cycle :thumbup:.

As for me cd 12 with painful left ovary for the past 3 days. I might have to go to the doctor. 

I was reading one of Kaycee's post were she was saying how when she stop stressing that how she got pregnant without even planning it. It is so true. Every single one of my friends that got pregnant with their first, it was not planned, but, as soon as they planned for their second one, that's when they started to struggle with infertility. One of them told me even do she thought she was not stressing about it, but her mind and body was. 

So this coming months I am going to try to really focus on relaxing and not stressing about every little detail of ttc'ing. I hope, it works :dohh:.


----------



## mzswizz

@skittles-thanks im hoping this cycle is the cycle. And its true every time we stress, it gets harder. When you think you are not stressing, subconsciously you still are. Hoping the stress free way works for you. Fxed!


----------



## Kaiecee

Hoping for bfp's in 2014 for both u ladies the sooner the better fx :) 

Dh told me not to take my birth control this month I told him he's crazy I want to wait a couple months even though I might. It be as fast this time


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee-wow youre dh is ready . I think after the first, dh will want to wait atleast a year or two before having another. Unless of course we end up with multiples the first time around.


----------



## Kaiecee

I actually don't think he is ready lol but I need a break but I'm not getting younger I'm older than all u ladies


----------



## mzswizz

im trying to have atleast 4 kids altogether.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm hoping my next if it happens will finally be my girl so my family is complete


----------



## mzswizz

My sister has 2 girls and 1 boy.


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy 1st birthday Riley :) 

Can't believe it's already been a year I love him so much 

Hope all you ladies have a great weekend dh is screwing up Riley's bday by starting a big fight but fuck him I'll be doing his cake tomorrow :)


----------



## mzswizz

Happy bday Riley! Wow its been a year already? Time really has flown. And im still taking my Clomid along with prenatal pills. Im trying to increase my chances as much as possible. Since the clomid dries my cm, the prenatal fixes that because it gives me loads of cm. Which i have been experiencing all day today so thats a good thing.


----------



## Kaiecee

I really hope it works this month at least ur pro active with this whole situation :)


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee thanks. Im really trying hard this cycle because I know after this we will be on a 6-7 month break so im just hoping this cycle is the one.

im cd8 today and tomorrow is the last day I take the Clomid pill. Im anxious to try the preseed and to do the whole IUI procedure. I've realized that the prenatal vitamins is really helping my cm. Also, i have been drinking more water. Im trying to increase the chances of conceiving as much as possible this cycle. Im hoping this cycle is the cycle we conceive. The time is going by quickly but at the same time it reminds me that DH is getting closer to his deployment date. To keep me occupied, my friends are flying in around march so they can hang out for awhile while dh is away. So atleast I will have my old friends here even if im pregnant. So we shall see what happens this cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's funny everytime I'm ttc I take my prenatal vitamins but once I'm pregnant I always forget to take them but it's always good to take them 3 months before ttc or at least that's what I heard


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah i was taking them on and off. I always tend to forget to take them after i eat. I think im going to stop though because im starting to feel extra sick.


----------



## Kaiecee

If they make u sick and u want to keep taking them my dr. Told me to cut it in half and take half in the am and the other half in the pm because they did the same to me


----------



## mzswizz

I shall try that. Thanks for that info. Yeah i think the prenatals are making me sick.


----------



## Kaiecee

There really strong on the tummy and always eat with food I never did but I know it helps


----------



## mzswizz

I always eat and then right after my meal, i take a prenatal vitamin bit i still feel sick so i dont know.


----------



## Kaiecee

Try it a couple days with half I'm. The am the other half in the pm and see if that helps I'm sure it will if it's the vitamins making you sick


----------



## mzswizz

well now im thinking that it was a mixture of me taking Clomid and the vitamins which was making me sick so i will skip today and start taking them again tomorrow.

today is cd9. I took my last Clomid pill today :thumbup: Now I just have to wait until Wednesday for my follicle scan. Tomorrow, i have to call my doc to see if i can schedule the IUI or if i just come in as a walk in. Hopefully, i can schedule because dh will already be on base because he will be at work. So im hoping they give us a good time. But other than that, dh and i were just planning on how the bills will be getting paid etc when he leaves for deployment and how much money to put aside for me and the groceries etc. DH thinks he is leaving on the 12th so i still got some time with him which is good. And also, we might be able to have a chance next month if it doesnt happen this month so we shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

When he comes back is he going to return to the army or is this his last time? 

I think af is on her way I have the worst cramps


----------



## mzswizz

He actually just joined the Navy in July 2012...so he has 2 1/2 years left on his contract BUT he plans on re-enlisting and making it a career. So when he comes back home from deployment, we have 2 more years here before we can transfer to his new duty station. We are trying to go back to florida.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd10 today an my appt is in 2 days :happydance: I called the doc and they said they dont schedule the IUIs they usually just let them come in as walk ins. So dh and i want to go in when they first open so he has a chance to get in and be done and be able to go back to work. Nothing else to report other than we will start using preseed tomorrow. :thumbup: Hoping this cycle really is the cycle. Only time will tell.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck I don't know how u do it being apart from dh your stronger than me


----------



## mzswizz

I guess its because im use to him leaving and being away that makes me stronger.


----------



## mzswizz

Im on cd11 today and tomorrow i go in for my follicle scan :thumbup: Today is the day that DH and I try the preseed and then refrain from sex tomorrow and after the trigger shot tomorrow, the following day i have the IUI and then we dtd with preseed after that. So our plan is finally in action. Feels good to know now that we are sooooo close to the scan, trigger shot and IUI. Makes time go by faster. We plan on doing the IUI around 8-9am :thumbup: So anxious about that. Also, last night i had a dream. It was about me being in the bathroom, i took a test and it was the cb plus test that i used before. It came back positive. We called my doc and made an appt. Then the dream fast forwarded to dh and i being at the doc appt and the nurse said congratulations we finally are pregnant and we were just talking about dh's SA results etc. It was so surreal. Hoping it comes true. Just have to have a little more patience to get me through these 2 weeks. DH hid my hpt so it wont be hard to go without testing :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Today is cd12 and also today is my follicle scan :happydance: I got to leave out here around 10am so in 3 hours, I will be heading to my appt. Well thats after i drop my friend off to her appt. Im hoping to get good news during the follicle scan. Hoping for 2 or more follies to be labeled as mature. Last night, dh and i finally tried the preseed. I wanted him to be a part of this process in every step of the way. So i was able to put the lubricant inside the applicator for him and then i laid down and let him insert the preseed vaginally. I think it made DH feel good because he was helping out. I must say the preseed is amazing!! I see why women get pregnant afterwards :haha: His semen usually comes out somewhat even after laying down for 15 mins but this time, nothing came out. Only some of the lubricant :thumbup: So now we have to refrain from sex today and then IUI tomorrow :happydance: Im really hoping that this cycle is our bfp cycle. But will have 2 weeks to find out..even though im pretty sure i will be testing before im 14dpo :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

How Much was the preseed was it expensive ? Me and Dh are not getting a long over stupid shit im Getting sick of him being a baby usually he treats me lime a princess but when he's like this I just want him far away from me I can't stand when he's like this 

Good luck on your follicle exam will be checking in to find out how it went and good luck for tomorrow for ur iui


----------



## mzswizz

The preseed was $19.96 at walmart. And my scan went great. I ended up with 7 follies :saywhat: They were all in my left ovary which would makes sense on why i have been cramping on my left side :dohh: My doc says looks like we've got an octomom on our hands :haha: But he was thinking that either 1 or 2 may release but he said but then again they all might release so who knows. I did get my trigger shot today at 12:45ish and DH and I will be going in tomorrow at 7:30am to do the IUI. My doc told me i can come in at 7:30am :thumbup: Also, he will tell dh his SA results. So fxed that this month is a bfp. Everyone keeps saying this cycle is my cycle...even my friends here and i am realllllyyyy hoping and praying right along with them that this is it. I asked the doc how long does the trigger usually lasts and he said around 7-10 days and you should ovulate within 36 hours no later. So let's see what happens. Already i am cramping so that's a good sign meaning the trigger shot has been absorbed very well. Hoping this is the month.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so happy for u that all went good today can't wait for u to test good luck so exciting


----------



## mzswizz

thanks kaiecee. im hoping this cycle works for us


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait till u start testing


----------



## mzswizz

Me neither!!


----------



## mzswizz

I am on cd13 today. I just made it home from the IUI procedure. DH stayed with me through out the whole process :cloud9: They were able to inseminate 2 syringes worth of DH's sperm :thumbup: We also received his results for his SA which came out great. My doc said that 40 million is considered the normal amount of semen and dh had a count of 88 million :happydance: He was reading off everything to us and he said that all his results came back above normal :happydance: So i was really excited to do the IUI. I have been cramping during and after the procedure which he said was completely normal. Also, i had to sign the consent form for him to do the IUI. I laid in the room for 45 mins and then we came home. I did notice a little spotting but I heard that is normal also. During the car ride, I started cramping in my left ovary again so maybe we were just in time because im thinking i might ovulate today. Well, DH wants to test on the 30th but i may or may not try to sneak and test a little earlier than that :blush: But we shall see. Tomorrow marks 1dpiui for me. Im excited and cant wait to see if we conceived this cycle. Now the tww begins :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

So happy for u congrats can't wait till u start testing and yes it's very normal on the cramping and spotting don't worry about that :)


----------



## skittles76

YAAAAAA Mzswizz :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks ladies. I have my fxed for this cycle.


----------



## mzswizz

How is everyone?

Im 1 dpo/dpiui today :happydance: the tww officially beings. The only time i delt cramping was yesterday when we were heading home and that was from the left ovary side. Im thinking that we caught ovulation just in time because i feel like it may have happened 1 hour after the procedure so if thats true, then we may have caught the egg. Fxed we did. No cramps or spotting today. I cant wait until the 30th to test. Even though, im pretty sure im going to test earlier than that. Also, i have a consultation on february 3rd with the surgeon to check about the whole bulge situation. I was thinking it couldve been another hernia but it has never came back at all. So i have no clue what that was about at all. But all is well over here. Just patiently waiting and going to try not to symptom spot starting around 6dpo. So we shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

So u don't go back in for a check up from the iui? Can't wait for the testing to begin


----------



## mzswizz

Nope no check up. I come back for bloodwork for pregnancy testing on 14dpo. But thats if AF doesnt arrive which AF usually arrives the day of me having to go in to do the bloodwork.


----------



## mzswizz

Today im 2dpo/dpiui. DH and I just woke up. Earlier we had to take our friends to the airport which is a 2 hr drive (4 hr round trip drive). Since last night, I have been cramping and having pressure in my uterus. But other than that, nothing new really. Just waiting to test. I have bought a test and will test in 8 days so excited about that.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think that cramping is a good sign I had so many with clomid


----------



## mzswizz

Ive been cramping ever since the procedure. Im hoping its a good sign.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's very normal so it's not a bad thing


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah. Im not worried about the cramping. I knew it was part of the procedure. Also, the trigger shot causes cramping too so it can be between both of those that can be causing the cramps.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 3dpo/dpiui today. Time seems to be flying by now. I just have to make it through this week and then its testing time. Fxed its a bfp at the end of this cycle but you never know whats in store. So patiently waiting to see what is going to happen. Other than that i have been having the cramping and pressure feeling. And also headaches. But other than that, i am doing good.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope this week goes fast so we can get to the testing part


----------



## mzswizz

Im going to go to walmart most likely tomorrow and buy a few more tests just to feed my addiction :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

This is so exciting :) 

So mil reads cards and tea and she got her cards read by someone and they told her I'd have a girl as my next baby... We will see not sure if I believe That


----------



## mzswizz

i remember like 4 years back i had a reading and it said i will conceive after dh's birthday month but before my next birthday month. And i will conceive by medical intervention. And that was 4 years ago...i dont remember the time frame she put on there though. So who knows if this is what she was talking about but i dont really believe it fully. So we shall see what happens. My plan is to test on the 26th, 27th and the 30th. So 6 more days before testing yay :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

I've got the worst migraine I spent the night at mil and Jacob didn't sleep good so I'm really tired and my stupid lawyer told me not to worry about court today about a month ago then his secretary call Friday to say I have to be there Monday ( today ) and I couldn't get a hold of my lawyer till this morning he's suppose to be a good lawyer but I guess not if I can never get they to him so now I'm just waiting to see what's going to happen today


----------



## mzswizz

What do you have to go to court for? Also, yes that sounds like a terrible lawyer especially if he is not there when you need him. Hoping your day gets better and your migraine goes away.

Im 4dpo/dpiui already. Even though I have been feeling as if time is going by slowly, it actually has been going by pretty quickly. Usually, the tww seems like forever but in 6 days, I will be testing :happydance: So technically time is going by rather quickly. I have been cramping through out the day. Im hoping this means a bfp in the midst but since this is my 1st IUI, im thinking i will probably cramp through the tww and also the trigger shot causes cramping so that's why i cant really symptom spot because the trigger shot gives me the symptoms. In 5 days, the trigger shot should be out of my system. But we shall see how this cycle goes. I just been on youtube looking at success stories for IUI first cycle. Im just trying to stay positive about this cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

The court case was from the situation that happened last summer it was postponed which is good but of course the lawyer never called us back to tell us anything else :( 

I'm going to look up success rates on iui for u but to me crampingeans something is doing it's job


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks kaiecee. Im hoping it means something and just isnt a fluke. But i do feel cramping on and off and pressure in the uterus like the same sore feeling like last cycle only difference is...its not painful when we dtd.


----------



## Kaiecee

At least for that it would suck if it hurt dtd


----------



## mzswizz

Yes im happy that it doesnt affect dtd. Just having my fxed and having faith.


----------



## mzswizz

Cant believe already I am 5dpo/dpiui. Time is just ticking away. I have been having the worst pressure in my uterus and nausea since yesterday. Not putting it to be pregnancy related because im only 5dpo/dpiui. In 5 more days i get to test so the countdown is getting shorter in days :thumbup: Nothing else to report. Oh and i start my school work again tomorrow because my coding handbook should be delivered by tomorrow :happydance: Finally, I will be able to focus on something other than the tww.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow it is going fast can't wait for ur first testing


----------



## mzswizz

yes it is going very fast. And i think that is a good thing. Walmart still doesnt have the .88 cents test back so im still waiting. Might just have to test on the 27th like i was originally planning on doing.


----------



## mzswizz

Im 6dpo/dpiui today. I woke up feeling horrible. My nose was stuffy, i felt like i was burning up and when i took my temp orally, it was 98.1, and also i felt very nauseous. I dont know what was going on when i first woke up. I also have a headache. The feeling of being hot went away but i still feel nauseous really bad. My uterus stills feels sore/pressure. When dh and i dtd yesterday, it hurt in certain positions. DH says that the inside felt like i would be spotting soon. He said it had the lining shedding feeling. And every time he felt my insides change, i always knew that AF wasnt far because thats the same texture he can feel becore AF actually shows. But when i told him i was only 5dpo/dpiui, he told me then it cant be AF because its too early. Well atleast he does listen to me when i talk cycles etc with him. As far as spotting goes, i havent had any spotting. Just my uterus/lower abdominal area feels sore to the touch. Dont know what causes that. But cant believe im pretty much halfway through the tww wait already :thumbup: I suppose to get my school textbook today so atleast that will keep me occupied until i test on the 27th. Ive decided to just stick with my original plan and test on the 27th and the 30th. We should see how it goes. Its only 5 more days til testing. Atleast thats better than 10 or more days to testing. So patiently awaiting a bfp. Fxed this is the cycle.


----------



## Kaiecee

With clomid I was so sore the whole tww and weeks after soaybe that's a good sign


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping thats a good sign. I remember having this the last cycle but it didnt feel this bad, so maybe there's something going on in there.


----------



## Kaiecee

I wish there wasn't a tww that we would just know right away


----------



## mzswizz

Same here. Like a meter on our belly to let us know. :haha:


----------



## mzswizz

Im finally halfway through my cycle at 7dpo/7dpiui today :thumbup: well, i have been back to doing my school work since last night and i must say that this school work is definitely going to pass the time of my cycle. I woke up with a headache and a toothache. And some dull cramping around my left ovary side but other than that nothing major. Well thats all i have as an update for right now.


----------



## Kaiecee

When will u be testing Monday?


----------



## mzswizz

Yes


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait good luck


----------



## mzswizz

thanks. im hoping that its a bfp.


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too 

Jacobs face is getting clearer after developing baby acne I can't believe he's going to be 1.5 months happens so fast


----------



## mzswizz

wow 1.5 months already!! thats amazing. Crazy how time flies.


----------



## Kaiecee

No kidding and dh is already talking about when I'll get pregnant again first it was 1 more hoping to have a girl badly then him saying 7 lol I don't think so I don't know how my sister does it she has 7 kids one of the youngest has down syndrome and the others youngest one has selective mutism she refuses to talk to anyone at school but can't stop talking at home I think her older at is 17 i don't know where she gets her energy lol


----------



## mzswizz

Wow 7 kids. I dont know how she gets her energy neither :haha: dh and i want 4 but if we have more then im fine with that.

Today im 8dpo/dpiui. I told dh yesterday that i feel like this cycle will be a bfn because im going through the same wxact symptoms i was going through the other times where i thought i was pregnant. So im feeling like im out. Im pretty sure the 10dpo/dpiui test will either be completely negative or have a faint line. If i test again after and it doesnt get darker, then i know it was the trigger but of it does get darker, then its a bfp. And if its negative then onto the ttc break i go. So we shall see. Even though im hoping for the best. I just feel that im out.


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't get there yet because everytime I've been pregnant I was sure af was coming had all the symptoms so ur not out yet


----------



## mzswizz

thanks kaiecee. Fxed that i get a bfp but who knows what would happen.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope this weekend goes fast


----------



## mzswizz

Same here


----------



## mzswizz

Well im 9dpo/dpiui today and i couldnt resist the urge to wait to poas :blush: I should be 10dpt and usually when i test when its around 10dpt or more, before it automatically looks negative until it dries and then i may or may not see a line. But this time, the minute my urine ran across the test line area, i saw a test line come up and then it kind of faded and then i saw the control line. Its very very faint. I had to inverted the pics in order for you ladies to see the lines. Will be testing again on monday to see if it gets darker or lighter. Really hoping this still isnt the trigger shot. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 2









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2









photo1(2)-inverted.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

I think I see a line so excited for it to come out more :)


----------



## mzswizz

IRL i can see the line but on here i can only really see the line on the inverted test like the last one. Hoping it gets darker.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm sure it will, when will u be testing again?


----------



## mzswizz

monday so i give it 2 days


----------



## mzswizz

Well, i caved in and tested and to me it looks like the test is lighter. Will confirm on thursday. I showed my friend the tests in comparison and she says to her, today's test looks darker. She said its more visible now but i'll let you ladies be the judge. Im 10dpo/dpiui today. I have a feeling that what im getting on the hpt is still the trigger unfortunately. I really have no symptoms or anything that jumps out at me that gives me hope. But we shall see what happens thursday. I either get AF or a bfp.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 4









photo1(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 3









photo2(1)-inverted.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

Forgot to say top is yesterdays and bottom is todays :dohh:


----------



## mzswizz

here's a tweaked pic for better comparison
 



Attached Files:







tweaked.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg I was just going to write u that 5 people in my original group when I was pregnant with Riley have gotten pregnant in the group I think 8 of us have gotten pregnant 4/5 just this months so I have really have hope that ur pregnant and now after seeing ur tests I'm almost certain u are I'm so excited I didn't even need u to tweak the last photo to see it :)


----------



## mzswizz

omg omg really? From looking at the tweaked photo...it is definitely darker than yesterday's!! When i tweaked it im like whoa now i can see a difference. Better difference than in real life :thumbup: Im really hoping this is it. Will know on thursday. Fxed


----------



## Kaiecee

I read u can test 8-10 days after a shot plus it was lighter yesterday and darker today id be reat surprised if it wasn't a positive I'd bet money u are


----------



## mzswizz

with the tweaked pic..it definitely looks darker. im just shocked and keep looking at the pic. My friends are saying im definitely pregnant. They told me the shot suppose to be out my system and they knew the test were darker with the original pic so im just cautiously waiting. Im really hoping this is it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Will u test tomorrow?


----------



## mzswizz

im thinking about testing tomorrow or just waiting until the 28th to really give it some time to see if it really is getting darker. And today's test is with a wee hold of like 5 hours.


----------



## Kaiecee

How many days past ov r u?


----------



## mzswizz

currently im 10dpo/dpiui


----------



## Kaiecee

So someone in my group is pregnant and has progesterone shots she just told me to congratulate u because at this point it won't give u a false positive


----------



## mzswizz

omg omg thanks :haha: im just hoping that this is it for us. we shall see what tuesday's test says.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm sure u will have another posted tomorrow :) can't wait


----------



## mzswizz

i wish. i dont have any more tests :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

That sucks :(


----------



## mzswizz

yes so i have to hold out.


----------



## Kaiecee

It's Tuesday morning?


----------



## Kaiecee

I was just looking at the tests again and there is def a line in the tests u took today


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks i keep looking back at the tests. Im really hoping that i get a bfp on tuesday


----------



## mzswizz

well both are completely dried. dont know which is which but they both are definitely the same line so maybe it was just darker before it dried. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 2









tweaked.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaiecee

I definitely see a line :)


----------



## mzswizz

im hoping its not the trigger still. Because now they look like the same color. My original test was within 10 mins of taking the test but now since they dried, they look the same. So now i dont know what to think.


----------



## skittles76

I came for a quick catching up, and Mzswizz I SEE LINES :happydance::happydance::happydance: , let's get those lines darker missy!

Hey! Kaieccee, how is everything?. By the way I vote for you to have 7 kids too.


----------



## mzswizz

thanks skittles. Im hoping they dont get lighter because if they do, then that means the hpts were still just picking up the last of the trigger shot.


----------



## Kaiecee

Skittles
If I don't get my girl soon I might end up having 7 lol 
Also I remember u saying u wanted all boys it wouldn't bother u down the line to not have a girl? 

I'm thinking the trigger shot is gone but everything is crossed for u that they get darker :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Skittles how's everything with u ?


----------



## mzswizz

from going on google :blush: ive seen alot of women tests that looked like mines.


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't google tests it will drive u crazy there is a girl that is 19 weeks pregnant after shots and hers looked just like urs and got darker as she got closer to af


----------



## mzswizz

really? i even seen tests on youtube :blush: I think i need to just relax and wait until tuesday.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's all u really can do she even got some negotiates before her positive


----------



## mzswizz

if dh doesnt find the test, then i will just call to set up a beta test for thursday or friday


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait until then try to relax I know that's easier said than done


----------



## mzswizz

Yeah its kind of nerve wrecking but we shall see what happens. I think its just better to just go and get my betas done.


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck keep me updated :)


----------



## mzswizz

@kaiecee will keep you ladies posted!

My cycle has really flown. Today im 11dpo/dpiui. I am not testing today. I told dh that most likely im just going to go in for betas on friday or monday if af doesnt show. Might test tomorrow but i dont know yet. Already broke between buying groceries and buying tests and paying bills. DH gets paid friday so i can buy a frer then. Didnt experience any spotting and usually mu bbs hurt like a week or later in my cycle before AF and my bbs arent hurting at all. Now thats the only thing different to me because i always experience that. Also, i keep experiencing on and off cramping in both ovary sides so i have no clue whats going on. Today im 12dpt so hoping that the trigger is out my system. Thats why i want to wait til tuesday because i will be 13dpt. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## Kaiecee

Sore boobs are the only missing symptom I get when pregnant for me it comes weeks later


----------



## mzswizz

I think ima test today


----------



## skittles76

Hello!

@Mzswizz, I can't tell you to relax cause I can't myself, and I am not the one in your shoes. But, I'll stress and worry right along with you :hugs:. We are praying for the BFP :happydance::happydance:.

@Kaiecee, I am doing wonderful. Considering that I had my mother in law visiting all last week, lol. I'm still alive and so is she :rofl:. And no, I will not miss out on not having any girls, I want all boys.

Believe it or not, I am still at work on my late lunch break, lol. I could not wait until I get home to check on Mzswizz. So later ladies.


----------



## mzswizz

Well it was a bfn. let's see if AF shows on the 31st


----------



## mzswizz

here is the test dried and out the case....the bottom is today's test
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









tweaked.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaiecee

How come u say it's a bfn? I still see a line and it can be because u took them at different times so they have different concentrations of your natural hcg


----------



## Kaiecee

I would drive me crazy for mil to be here for a week lol 
At least u survived it :) 

How are your cycles coming along?


----------



## mzswizz

i said bfn because when i first looked, there wasnt a line. but after it completely dried, then it was this. And the top and middle tests are with FMU and today's test is SMU.


----------



## Kaiecee

There is still definitely a line there I saw it right away :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. im thinking its the trigger. But only time will tell.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think morning urine makes a difference as it's more concentrated


----------



## mzswizz

yes, the test was after a 3 hour hold.


----------



## Kaiecee

So I would say that's a good sign


----------



## mzswizz

is it just me or does the test line look thicker than the other ones :shrug:


----------



## Kaiecee

It does seem thicker so will u still be going Friday for u blood test or before ?


----------



## mzswizz

im going to go on friday because that is when dh gets paid so i have to wait til then so i can put gas in my vehicle to go to the base.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait so exciting how long does it take for results


----------



## mzswizz

i have no clue :haha: never made it that far.


----------



## Kaiecee

I thought I was 1hr to get results when were u suppose to start af?


----------



## mzswizz

AF is due friday.


----------



## Kaiecee

How is everything today any sign of af even though I don't expect it to come


----------



## mzswizz

well my nipples are now sore again like usual before af arrives. This time it happened later on in my cycle. It usually happens around a week or so before af.


----------



## Kaiecee

That can easily be pregnancy so don't look at that as af coming


----------



## mzswizz

Thats true. Im just trying to find similiar symptoms that resulted in AF. Hoping its different.

Im 13dpo/dpiui today. If AF is based on 14 day lp then it should be here tomorrow but if its based on 28 day cycle, then it will be here friday. So between tomorrow and friday it should be here. Havent really had any symptoms or anything. My nipples hurt but thats about it. Just waiting to see what this cycle holds. I want to test but i dont want to spend more money especially if i get a negative test. So im just going to let the bloodwork or my body tell me whats going on. Well thats it for now.


----------



## mzswizz

here are the originals..bottom is today. ugh i wish the trigger would leave already. by the way..i took the test after a 1 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 1









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1









photo 3 (1).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mzswizz

tweaked
 



Attached Files:







tweaked1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1









tweaked2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









tweaked3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Kaiecee

I still don't think it's the trigger shot but a bfp :)


----------



## mzswizz

i will be going for my betas tomorrow morning because i will be 15dpt.


----------



## Kaiecee

I posted ur test on my group I've had since pregnant with Riley it's a private group so not everyone can see it and they believe it's a bfp


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg can't wait for the results


----------



## mzswizz

i really hope it is!!


----------



## Kaiecee

She told me even if u have had a shot a pregnancy line means pregnancy


----------



## mzswizz

well now i feel good about it. i just have my fxed for this. I know walmart first signal sensitivity level is 25 and also this is the longest the shot wouldve been in my system. first cycle was around 11-12dpt before it was a bfn and then my last cycle was 10dpt. So it should be out my system by now so im feeling a little cautious. I also googled about faint lines at 14dpt and i just kept reading super faint lines and then they went in to do their betas and found out they were pregnant. Hoping i have the same outcome.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have always waited till 14 dpo or more so of course it's either negotiable or positive but I'm almost certain the shot is out of ur system and that's it's a real positive


----------



## mzswizz

i really really hope so. and then if it is a bfp then it has me worried that its not getting darker. I think the betas will put me at ease.


----------



## Kaiecee

it might not be dark yet because u said u werent using fmu and u havent actally passed af yet i find once u miss your af its much darker also will u still be taking the shots during te pregnancy?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm dying to know what happened with the beta today I'll be stocking this tread until u write lol


----------



## mzswizz

well the trigger shot was only to force ovulation to come so i wont need the shot if i am pregnant.

im 14dpo/dpiui today and af isnt here. I went in for my bloodwork and today seems like it has been just a bad luck day. So i go there and first the lab is saying the order for the pregnancy blood test isnt there. So my friend and I walked to the gyn clinic in the hospital on base and told the nurse and she input the order. Went back and the lab says it says hcg urine test :dohh: So had to go there again and tell the nurse and she put the blood sample test on there. Went back to the lab and the lab said still isnt there but i have an order for blood work :dohh: I was like im pretty sure that is the one and the guy was telling me no :growlmad: Ugh so i just got my blood work done anyways. I went BACK to the gyn office and told them the situation and they said they will call me with the results within a hour or so if i dont hear from them by 1 then i can call. So 1pm comes and goes so i called and now they are in a meeting :nope: Called back and still in meeting :nope: The gyn office closes at 4pm and they never called so now i got to wait until tomorrow morning to call to get the results. So another waiting game for me.


----------



## Kaiecee

At least af isn't here which is so good but wow are they stupid to do a big run around I waited all day I was sure u were out celebrating :) I hope u get the results early tomorrow


----------



## Kaiecee

A ask about the shot because I have a friend that has the shots all thru her pregnancy to sustain the pregnancy if not she gets miscarriages


----------



## mzswizz

ive heard about that too. The only shot i was given so far has been the trigger shot because i dont ovulate with just the Clomid. Also, so far our only issue they think is that my body is allergic to his sperm which therefore the sperm never makes it to the egg so i never get pregnant.


----------



## Kaiecee

So then technically u would always have to do iui? That's crazy I've never heard of that so then u wouldn't need the shots because once the sperm gets to the egg your body accepts it


----------



## mzswizz

yes and the crazy thing is i have gotten pregnant before naturally so i just dont understand whats the issue.


----------



## Kaiecee

But if ur body rejects his sperm will it do it once it's an embryo?


----------



## mzswizz

the last time i had a m/c..it ended up being a blighted ovum. they told me that either the egg had wayy too many chromosomes or not enough and my body detected that it was not developing properly so my body terminated the pregnancy on its own and absorbed everything. i never get fertile cm which i think is the problem. Every time dh and i would dtd it would be the creamy white cm which makes me believe that that was the issue so we are goingto see if the preseed helps.


----------



## Kaiecee

So do I think u will always need to do a iui?


----------



## mzswizz

i think after i have one then my body will get it together.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope so and gl for tomorrow let me know as soon as u can so I don't go crazy lol


----------



## mzswizz

will do. either af will come or they tell me im pregnant. so far, i am still getting creamy cm.


----------



## Kaiecee

Did u hear anything yet?


----------



## mzswizz

No, they arent open yet unfortunately.

Im 15dpo/dpiui and today is af due date. So far, af hasnt arrived but its still early so just cautiously checking for AF. My doc isnt open yet so just waiting for them to open so i can call for my results. Im just ready to get this over with already. So there's no symptoms or anything. Im really keeping my fxed that its a bfp but i am still a little doubtful and is expecting a negative test. I guess im just putting myself in that dont be too disappointed if its AF mindset. But we shall see what happens.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope all is good can't wait for the results still stalking this thread :)


----------



## skittles76

Hey Mzswizz! How did it go? [-o&lt; that you get the BFP.

Hi Kaiecee. You are such a great supporter :thumbup:. I have been MIA for a while. 

I had an horrible week. Snow in Georgia mess up everybody week. We had to purchase another car :growlmad:. Dh almost got hurt when he sled into a ditch. I can't believe how bad it gets around here with only 2 to 3 inches of snow. In Massachusetts we did everything with a foot a snow :haha:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Just in one day we can get 15cm and that's normal for where I live I see some people from the us freaking out I've 3 cm and I can't help but laugh


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope everything is good with all u ladies Jacob is now smiling at us when we talk to him much earlier then with Riley :)


----------



## mzswizz

Im cd2 and on cd4, i will be going in to pick up the Clomid, when i pick up the Clomid, im going to stop over to my gyn office and talk to the nurse to ask if there is a way to do the trigger and IUI BEFORE dh goes on deployment on the 11th. Other than that, ive been ok. I have been spending time with dh and my friend treated me to get my nails done :thumbup: So i just been taking my mind off of this cycle until monday.


----------



## Kaiecee

Still no af or pregnancy test results ?


----------



## mzswizz

@Kaiecee-I started my AF 3 days ago.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wtf I can't believe it I was so sure it was positive with the test u were having this really sucks I'm so sorry 

Will u be able to do iui again next month?


----------



## Kaiecee

Are u sure it's af and not spotting I was told u can spot with the shots


----------



## mzswizz

Yes its full blown af. The trigger never made me spot. I have heavy bleeding like normal. And i have to talk to the doc to see if its possible because dh is leaving on the 11th for deployment.


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope he gives u the shot fx for u


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ohmigosh you had your baby!!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Anyone else preggo yet?!


----------



## Kaiecee

Nope but because I still don't have my girl and I'm older than all of u ladies I won't be using any birth control and letting nature decide for me 

How have u been?


----------



## mzswizz

AFM, im on cd4 and i started taking the clomid. This will be our natural cycle. I will be able to go in a day early for my scan and trigger shot so dh and i can have a little chance but we shall see.


----------



## Kaiecee

Gl this month 

I'm just hoping I'm on track this month and no more spotting :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks kaiecee gl for you too.


----------



## Kaiecee

Started my period yesterday so now I can tract and I'm exactly 28 days from when I first started cramping and bleeding I have an older pack of clomid I either take it or throw it out I don't really need it since I ovulate


----------



## skittles76

I have been stuck at home for over 3 days now and I am about to go bunkers :growlmad:. Georgia and snow does not do well.

I am cd 22 today and I don't know if I ovulated or not. I've not been keeping track. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Kaiecee

Got the worse migrane and fighting with dh over something so stupid so I go on about my life while he acts like a baby in his basement !


----------



## Kaiecee

where has everyone gone?

hope everyones doing good i should be ovulating any day now but when i dtd i seem to be spotting kind of irritating me but i do have alot of ewcm


----------



## Kaiecee

:(


----------



## skittles76

Hey ladies!

Hi Kaiecee. Sorryyyyyyyyyy!
I have been so busy lately. My father is getting married in less than a month, so, super super busy. 
How are you holding up? I love Jacob new pic, so adorable. 

Are you really going for baby #5? I'll say YAY! in advance :happydance:. I think you should have them close together and be done, instead of having too many years in the between. I hope you get the girl this time. As for your age, I am older :haha:, I am turning 38 in august.


As for me, I am cd something, I have not kept track of anything this cycle. Dh and I are just enjoying ourselves. We just celebrated our 3 yrs anniversary this past february 22 :happydance:. 

During our anniversary dinner he ask me if I wanted to start over, lol. I actually laugh cause I don't remember us breaking up or anything. Well, he just meant, for us to start date again just like when we first started, lol. He wants us to start over every 3 yrs, so we can keep our marriage fresh. So I have been dating for the past week, lol. My hubby is silly like that.

On a different note, myself and some other girls started a weigh loss and healthier lifestyle group. Today is the first day of our goals. Mine is to loss 20 lbs and have a flatter abs, I am currently at 151 lbs and 5 feet 4 inches. We started with a 2 days cleanser, which is fruits and veggies. Let's hope I make, cause my little butt is already starving :haha:.


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on 3years I think ur dh has a good idea about keeping everything fresh :) 
Hope ur enjoying the dates. 

Were trying but not at the same time because Riley took a while but then Jacob was super fast we said let nature take it's course we hope it's a girl this time so our family will be complete but if it's another boy I think I'll be done and happy at what we have my period should be here in about a week so we will see what happens I don't expect to get pregnant the 1st try 

Hope the wedding goes well 

And hope all the other ladies are doing good


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I love that three year idea!! I may have to do that!! I'm on 5 year b/c but I'll tell you what, it's a bitch :/ I hate it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I think af is on her way spotting :(


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Awe :( I haven't stopped spotting since I got on b/c lol. Fart.


----------



## Kaiecee

That's why I refuse to use b/c it screws my whole system up 

Got af on Friday and I also passed out scared the crap out of dh lol


----------



## mzswizz

hey ladies. just an update: im in school, dh is still on deployment, and we are just waiting until he gets back to ttc of course. But we are going to do the IUIs every other month so its not too much on my body.


----------



## Kaiecee

When will he be back? 
So as of last month we started trying for our girl it wasn't a surprise that it didn't work first time but were not putting any stress on it it took us 5 months for Riley so hopefully it happens by the summer


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies!

How is everyone doing?

I was busy during the last 2 months with my father's wedding. Everything went fine. Now he's married I can go back to my usual activities.

This past week was my last week from work until next year:happydance:, so this cycle is my official starting to try for our little one again. I was on a all cell cleanser, pau d'arco and dong quai natural pills. So we will see, since 2 friends vouch for it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Where has everyone gone:(

Glad ur back so I pretty much never used protection since Jacob was born so this will be my 3rd cycle ttc just because we are trying for our girl but even a boy will be good but since it might b our last I'd love a girl 
I'm in my tww but I don't think I will get my bfp but it's ok 

Glad everything is well with u skittles and that ur back on the wagon :)


----------



## Kaiecee

hi ladies:)

hope ur all doing good i miss u all and hope ur all doing good hope to talk to u soon
:flower:


----------



## skittles76

Hi Kaiecee!

How are you holding up with the little ones?

I have been busy with work and hubby new schedule from work is no help. Getting up earlier is no joke and having to prepare his lunch and dinner before I go to work is oh boy!

I hope everything is fine with everybody.


----------



## Kaiecee

The kids are great :) 
We started ttc again and it's not going as easy as before I just finished my first round of clomid hopefully we get a bfp for Father's Day


----------



## skittles76

Congratulations Kaiecee :happydance: . I hope you get your little :pink: this time.


----------



## Kaiecee

just found out im pregnant it was tough this time just like with riley but again the brazil nuts and pinapple worked :)

i was also taking 100mg of clomid lets just hope this is a sticky bean and that its finally a girl


----------



## skittles76

I have all fingers cross for you. It's funny, because my friend is having a gender revealing party on August 3 and she wants a boy:dohh:. She has one girl and this is her 3rd pregnancy after having her daughter, she had 2 miscarriages. Hope you do get your little princess :happydance:.

As for me I'm not trying or preventing. I actually gave up trying and letting nature take its course, lol. We will be seeing a specialist soon, maybe, lol.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope u get ur little boy soon I just hope this one is a sticky


----------



## mzswizz

congrats Kaiecee!!

hey skittles!!

Hello all. Glad to be back on here. Im currently on cd9 and AF is still in the midst. DH came back from deployment on August 2nd and we just came back from visiting our family back in florida. We had an awesome time. Now its time to get back into the swing of things. DH finally decided he wants to actively ttc. So i have my appt set for the 17th of this month and we see what we are going to do to ttc since i have been away for 7 months. Hopefully a bfp is in the midst for us soon.


----------



## Kaiecee

Maybe the break is all it took and u will get ur bfp this month :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Well. I missed my period again.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Wow congrats!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Are you preggers? 

I just found out IM FINALLY HAVING A GIRL!!

I'm still in shock and even though he said he's 100% I'm in paranoid phase and wondering if it will come out a boy lol


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Idk. Oh wow!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

And I have no idea. Negative today but I used a cheap test. Still no sign of AF.


----------



## skittles76

I am so happy for you Kaiser. You are finally getting your little princess!


----------



## Kaiecee

I still have this sick feeling she will come out a boy I hope not because I already started buying girl stuff ;) I think it's just my anxiety and that finally it's happening and I'm still in shock


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Haha totally normal feeling. I was worried about that with both my girls!!

No period again and dollar store test said negative again.


----------



## Kaiecee

I guess just wait a couple days


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah I'll wait and test again. I sort of think I may see a positive but I can't tell. Maybe I'll post a pic.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya post it


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## Kaiecee

Ok it's either I have lines in my eye or I do definetly see a line


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I thought so too. I'll get a more expensive test tomorrow and post.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Anyone else?


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wAit 

There is no one else really this has been the busiest in months


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh really?? Thats crazy!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Yep I was so surprised when I saw u write in the group it's been a ghost town


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Taking the tests!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait ;)


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## Kaiecee

I think congrats are in order :) so happy


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Wait. You see a line?


----------



## Kaiecee

I do :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Hmmm. I'll go to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## ColorMeFamous




----------



## Kaiecee

I see a line in every test ;) 

Are u neurvous ?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Very. I'm going to take another tomorrow at the dr. Office.


----------



## Kaiecee

Can't wait to know


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Got my period I think?


----------



## Kaiecee

How's that ? I definetly saw a line!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I know :/ me too. And it was like super late. But it is definitely here... Idk if it's a miscarriage or what. That could explain why my lines never got darker? This is like a really REALLY bad period. I soak once every hour.


----------



## Kaiecee

Y'a i it must be a chemical nothing else makes sense


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yup :( chemical pregnancy :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm sorry :(


----------



## ColorMeFamous

It's okay... I'm not ready for another one yet anyway &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## Kaiecee

It still sucks


----------



## mzswizz

kaiecee-congrats on your daughter!!!

colorme-sorry for the chemical.

AFM, I'm currently on cd19. I am 6dpo7dpt today. I had my trigger shot on nov. 13th and I tested out my trigger which to my surprise, was out my system within 5 days so i guess thats a good sign because usually the trigger stays in my system until i have af. Also, this time around, i had 2 huge follies in my left ovary. The smallest of the 2 was measuring 17.0mm and the biggest at 19.2mm! so i was definitely happy for that. No symptoms as of yet but dh and i have been dtd since day of trigger shot :haha: Also, i am working so thats why i don't be on as much. But i will update as much as i can and also i shall be testing around 10dpo so in 4 days. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Kaiecee

So happy to hear from you can't wait for u to test in 4 days :)


----------



## mzswizz

thanks I'm excited as well.


----------



## Kaiecee

Fell outside busted my knee and cut my arm deep but can't go to hospital life sucks


----------



## skittles76

Kaiecee!. It's the little princess here?


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry i havent posted in forever Mackenzie is now 6 months and couldn't be happier


----------



## skittles76

Hello ladies. It feels like ages since last posted in here. I hope everyone is doing fine.
As for me, I finally went for my first fertility appointment last month. I had all the tests done as far as blood work . With my results, I just have to take some pills for my thyroid which was not a big issue. My egg reserve is good, I also had 15 eggs count on my ultrasound. Now, the issue is with hubby who had a semen analysis that show zero sperm count :nope:. I was not shock or even surprise, because, we knew something must be wrong since we have been trying for almost 5 yrs. So, it was some kind of relieve for the both of us. 
He went for an ultrasound last week to see if he was missing anything and he had all the parts :haha:. Which is kind of good in a way, but, his blood work showed that he had low testosterone and low something else that I do not remember. He was prescribed Clomid and 1 other pill. He as to take them for 3 months and have to have blood work done in a month to see if his testosterone level goes up. If it does not work, they will have to extract the sperm by doing a surgery and I will have to go with IVF. 
During all this, I thought I would of breakdown but so far so good.


----------



## Kaiecee

How has everyone been?


----------

